# Пояснично-крестцовый остеохондроз. Сколиоз влево 2 степени



## darling (26 Май 2020)

Добрый день !

От "сидячей" работы,неправильного положения тела появилась протрузия позвонков и сколиоз пояснично-кресцового отдела. Снимков к сожалению нет. 

Перепробовала все обезболивающие ,нестероидные противовоспалительные лек-ва,мази,гели. Оказывается лучше всех работает ЛФК , мелоксикам табл и свечи.
От знакомой узнала,что хорошо обезболивает АД- амитриптилин ,есть ещё расслабляющие средства.  

Какое действие оказывает именно амитриптилин на боль?  Рекомендуете или нет этот препарат?


----------



## La murr (26 Май 2020)

@darling, Инна, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## darling (27 Май 2020)

Спасибо! Попробую почитать форум, может что-то найду полезное.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2020)

Почему не идете к врачу?


----------



## darling (28 Май 2020)

Была у невролога. На сегодня принимаю мелоксикам и свечи диклофенак. Сама себе назначила. Что дорогие,что дешевые лекарства-эффект один. Больше времени уделяю ЛФК


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Май 2020)

Сколиоз чаще с детства. Протрузии есть у всех. Так что причина боли скорее не в них, а в мышцах и суставах. И ЛФК это правильно. Лучше правильное ЛФК.

Болит в покое или при работе?


----------



## darling (28 Май 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, очень благодарна за ответ.  Болит при хотьбе, пока не "расхожусь"  Вынужденная походка,с наклоном вниз. Так не очень ощущается боль.

Лёжа,сидя не беспокоит.  Работаю в больнице,есть кабинет ЛФК - несколько посещений и я запомнила все движения. Щадящие движения,через боль нельзя. Верно?

Мышцы и суставы? Для мышц нужен миорелаксант?  Суставы,особенно коленные  "трещат" Везде протрузии. И в шейном отделе есть,глядя на снимок,невролог сказала,что ещё не видела такой шеи. Улыбнуло. Что есть,то есть-надо продолжать жить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Май 2020)

> Болит при хотьбе, пока не "расхожусь"  Вынужденная походка,с наклоном вниз. Так не очень ощущается боль.


- Расхаживание признак суставной причины боли.


> Лёжа,сидя не беспокоит.  Работаю в больнице,есть кабинет ЛФК - несколько посещений и я запомнила все движения. Щадящие движения,через боль нельзя. Верно?


- Верно.


> Мышцы и суставы? Для мышц нужен миорелаксант?  Суставы,особенно коленные  "трещат" Везде протрузии. И в шейном отделе есть,глядя на снимок,невролог сказала,что ещё не видела такой шеи. Улыбнуло. Что есть,то есть-надо продолжать жить.


- Покажите.


----------



## darling (4 Июн 2020)

снимков к сожалению уже нет.Есть описание. Позже напишу.  Невролог показала несколько упражнений на растяжку. Прям-таки сползаю утром с кровати и через боль делаю  простые упражнения. Помогает,немного. Сказала,что очень напряжены мышцы ягодиц.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июн 2020)

А что кроме упражнений ?


----------



## darling (4 Июн 2020)

ничего. Постучала в нескольких местах поясницы и всё.Пробуй растяжку. Вот так.  Поняла,что серьёзного нет,т к не назначила лечение. Но утро для меня настоящая боль!!!

Не могу же я постоянно диклофенак глотать,желудок заявляет о себе. Чем лечить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июн 2020)

Почему. А если у Вас ревматоидный полиартрит?
При нем прием НПВП - на всю жизнь.

Снимков нет.
Анализов нет.

Остается общее рассуждение.
Тему про лечение боли в спине нашли?


----------



## darling (16 Июн 2020)

Могу написать описание снимков. Анализы есть ОАК, биохимия.

Ничего пока не читаю,сил нет.  Работа сидячая -на приеме  с врачом.  Сижу-ищу удобное положение. По возможности,встаю ,разминаюсь. Помогает. Утром очень больно. Простите. Сейчас принимаю катэну .Боль немного отпускает,тупая и непостоянная.Доктор,что скажете про этот препарат? Простите,такая я неловкая.

Хожу на диадинамические токи в физкабинет.


----------



## горошек (16 Июн 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Почему. А если у Вас ревматоидный полиартрит?
> При нем прием НПВП - на всю жизнь.


Знаю нескольких людей с ревматоидным артритом, и никто из них при уже установленном диагнозе не принимает НПВП, всех сажают на гормоны. На них они живут вполне неплохо, а НПВП не сильно и помогали. Я тоже не знаю, чей организм сможет выдержать приём того же диклофенака годами. Разве такое бывает?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> Знаю нескольких людей с ревматоидным артритом, и никто из них при уже установленном диагнозе не принимает НПВП, всех сажают на гормоны. На них они живут вполне неплохо, а НПВП не сильно и помогали. Я тоже не знаю, чей организм сможет выдержать приём того же диклофенака годами. Разве такое бывает?


Только гормоны редко. Чаще гормоны и НПВП.


darling написал(а):


> Могу написать описание снимков. Анализы есть ОАК, биохимия.
> 
> Ничего пока не читаю,сил нет.  Работа сидячая - на приеме  с врачом.  Сижу-ищу удобное положение. По возможности,встаю ,разминаюсь. Помогает. Утром очень больно. Простите. Сейчас принимаю катэну .Боль немного отпускает,тупая и непостоянная.Доктор,что скажете про этот препарат? Простите,такая я неловкая.
> 
> Хожу на диадинамические токи в физкабинет.


Так! Медицинский работник. Тогда все по другому. С особым уважением!
Можете написать сне на почту sfp05@mail.ruи дать ссылку на тему.
Препарат принимать.


----------



## горошек (16 Июн 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Только гормоны редко. Чаще гормоны и НПВП.


Ну значит мои знакомые из разряда редкостных . Одной поставили диагноз недавно. До этого сильно мучилась, особенно болели колени, даже сделала операцию по замене обоих коленных суставов! И продолжала мучиться. Пила аркоксиа, ещё что-то, от лекарств заболело сердце. Сейчас на гормонах, ни на что не жалуется. Второй уже 10 лет на гормонах, а НПВП для него вообще тяжелы были бы после операций по удалению почки и прободению кишечника.


----------



## darling (17 Июн 2020)

@Доктор Ступин! Благодарю от души. Описания пока тоже нет ,моя карта на проверке в Астрамеде. Через 2-3 дня напишу.

Желудок дает о себе знать периодически принимаю квамател и прикрываюсь омёзом.

Как-то ставила дипроспан в/м Помог на какое-то время. Какие гормональные препараты есть ещё?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2020)

Ответ на почте!


----------



## darling (18 Июн 2020)

Спасибо! Очень благодарна. Всё начну выполнять очень аккуратно.Ещё нужно ли физиолечение ,в частности ДДТ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2020)

Очень нужно и лучше вместе с лазеротерапией и фонофорезом


----------



## darling (18 Июн 2020)

ОК! Намазала больное место мазями-гелями,которые Вы рекомендовали,изучаю ЛФК.


----------



## darling (19 Июн 2020)

Начала ЛФК,мази,сейчас пойду на ДДТ,катэна 300мг- улучшение тттт. Походка легкая,воспряла духом!   Доктор Ступин - благодарю!!!


----------



## darling (26 Июн 2020)

Отменила катэну.Облегчение боли только на время. Не лечит.Мазь,ЛФК.И ещё старая смесь Бойко-на удивление очень помогает.


----------



## La murr (26 Июн 2020)

@darling, меня смесь Бойко в своё время спасала от болей.


----------



## darling (26 Июн 2020)

вот-вот,я к ней и прибегла.  После первой иньеции ....не поверите,так легко стало и "как хочется жить"


----------



## darling (4 Июл 2020)

Закончила всё медикаментозное лечение (смесь Бойко помогла-4 иньекции) Мази,легкий массаж и иголочки ,по возможности 2 раза в день по 30 мин.
Также ЛФК,без усердия. Заметила,когда движения легкие,без напряга -состояние лучше.

Лето-уснула на полу ( не на голом)  Проснулась,потянулась и встала,причем без охов и вздохов.  Может ровная твёрдая поверхность для сна нужна?  Или всё-таки хорошо подобранная ортопедическая?  Так ведь и не знаю,что брать. Один из Ортикса уже выбросила-7 тр


----------



## darling (25 Июл 2020)

Доброго времени! Очень благодарна @Доктор Ступин за рекомендованную ЛФК.

Помощь реальная. Практически без фармотерапии. 

ЛФК-некоторые движение сопутствуют везде.

Аппарат "Витафон" для домашнего пользования. Что скажете?


----------



## darling (8 Авг 2020)

Всем доброго времени!

Ежедневно хожу утром в течение часа умеренным шагом. Боль вновь чувствуется,тянущая от кресца к бёдрам,особенно при спуске вниз. При подьеме намного легче. Это так болит протрузия или что-то другое? В покое боли нет,при занятиях ЛФК боли нет.

Принимаю мидокалм 450мг в сутки,нимесил 100мгх2 раза. Мышцы заметно расслабились,анальгетики- ....всё одно.Может быть ходропротекторы нужны? Или уже это пустая трата денег?

Чем снимать боли при хотьбе? Действенное. Пробовала габапентин. С ним было легче,как-то тупил и голову,и тело. До 900мг в сутки. Фирма рекомендует до 1800 - 6 капсул.  Довести до нужной дозы,габапентин хоть лечит.

Спасибо большое всем!

пс ужасный дискомфорт,хочется сидеть,лежать дома. Ещё и работа в процедурном кабинете на время отпуска. Это что-то!!!

Габапентин 900мг в сутки
Мидокалм 450мг
Нимесулид 200мг  

Вот такая фарма как-то притупила боль,можно ходить без слёз. Не понимаю ? Отчего такое обострение? Что неправильно?  Нервы щемят или протрузии дают такую боль?


----------



## darling (26 Авг 2020)

Доброго времени!

Сделала вновь  Р-снимки кресца и копчика.

Протокол исследования:Р-патологии кресца ,копчика не выявлено. *Антеспондилолистез* тел L4 на 1,2см. L5 на 1,5см. *Антеспондилолистез*  L4.5  Снижена высота дисков L 4/5  .L5 1S  - резко.


Просидела все диски позвоночника. Какое лечение и образ жизни.

Посоветуйте пожалуйста лечение медику, @Доктор Ступин


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2020)

Снимки покажите. Наверное мм.


----------



## darling (26 Авг 2020)

Сейчас попробую. Благодарю что откликнулись так быстро.


----------



## darling (26 Авг 2020)

Наверное ничего не видно.



Как нужно правильно фотографировать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2020)

На чистом листе на экране монитора


----------



## darling (26 Авг 2020)

Вот ещё раз сфоткала медсестра из соседнего кабинета



Видно что-то?


----------



## darling (26 Авг 2020)

Начала вновь принимать габапентин и дулоксетин. Габа 900 мг в сутки, дулоксетин 60мг в сутки. Надоела боль.Жду облегчения.Начала читать рекомендации по образу жизни.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2020)

Снимки обрезаны.
Описание не соответствует.
В пояснице скорее всего аномалия развития.
Сядьте на высокий стул, так чтобы ноги свисали, как в детстве и покачайте ноги по очереди, влево и вправо с максимальным объемом. Левый тазобедренный не качается? Носок на левую ногу одеть можете как на парвую.
Сделайте фото описания и полное фото снимков.
Надо узнать про КТ поясничного отдел и МРТ тазобедренных суставов


----------



## darling (26 Авг 2020)

да,я всё сделаю немного позже. Скажите какой корсет нужно купить? Потому как хожу с наклоном вперёд и не могу себя выправить. Обязательно буду худеть,ношу лишние кг 15-20 -это слишком тяжело.Хожу в физкабинет на ДДТ. Можно?

Сидя на стуле качаю обоими ногами,носки спокойно надеваю как на левую,так и на правую.

КТ и МРТ-обязательно сделаю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2020)

> ...да,я всё сделаю немного позже. Скажите какой корсет нужно купить? Потому как хожу с наклоном вперёд и не могу себя выправить.


- Ох, боюсь корсета тут не хватит, а для начала 20 см.
Про наш вот тут написано (приложение)



И как выбрать:


 *Типы и цели применения корсетов при боли в спине*


> Корсеты могут применяться для защиты от холода, для защиты позвоночника от перегрузки при работе, для защиты позвоночника от движения при боли в спине. Сейчас формируется новое поколение поясов для лечения боли в спине.






> ....Обязательно буду худеть,ношу лишние кг 15-20 -это слишком тяжело.


- Решение правильное. 



> ...Хожу в физкабинет на ДДТ. Можно?


- Нужно.



> - Сидя на стуле качаю обоими ногами,носки спокойно надеваю как на левую,так и на правую.


? Снимки Ваши?
Сделайте получше фото.



> ...КТ и МРТ-обязательно сделаю.


КТ точно надо, а МРТ тазобедренных, если подвижность в них одинаковая, пока не надо.


----------



## darling (11 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, большое спасибо за рекомендации Вчера была у невролога. Она сказала,что "СЬехал" один позвонок.Пока назначила :конвалис 1200мг в сутки
мидокалм 150 мг хЗ раза
диклофенак 100мг в сутки
диклофенак свечи 3р в сутки
хондропротектор 2,0 в/м - артогистан

через неделю пойду на физиотерапию. Купила в ортопедическое сиденье на стул.

Я в отпуске готова делать  целыми днями то,что нужно,чтобы съехавший позвонок встал на место. Невролог сказала,что можно вгонять цемент ....простите просто написала т к не понимаю. Ходить тяжело,как будто мешок картошки на пояснице.

Верю что ЛФК и консервативное лечение поможет. Очень верю.

Все суставы двигаются хорошо,свободно без боли делаю упражнения на спине. Прошу вновь комплекс.

МРТ -записалась в нашу больницу,так дешевле.

Про фото корсета спасибо. Есть большой,который охватывает спину,кольцами за плечи ,затягивается низко на пояснице.Пойдёт? Правда громоздкий,ну да ладно!

Пожалуйста,жду Ваших рекомендаций.

можно ли у Вас купить корсет? Каким образом?Как подобрать? Или опишите какой он должен быть....высота 20см?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Сен 2020)

...Вчера была у невролога. Она сказала,что "СЬехал" один позвонок.
- Какой? Снимок перефотографируйте не на окне, а на экране компьютера

....Пока назначила :конвалис 1200мг в сутки
мидокалм 150 мг хЗ раза
диклофенак 100мг в сутки
диклофенак свечи 3р в сутки
хондропротектор 2,0 в/м - артогистан

- Свечи 3 раза в сутки и таблетки одновременно???

....через неделю пойду на физиотерапию. Купила в ортопедическое сиденье на стул
- Какое.

...Я в отпуске готова делать  целыми днями то,что нужно,чтобы съехавший позвонок встал на место. Невролог сказала,что можно вгонять цемент ....простите просто написала т к не понимаю. Ходить тяжело,как будто мешок картошки на пояснице.
- Не могу оценить, не знаю такой методики

...Верю что ЛФК и консервативное лечение поможет. Очень верю.
- Правильно

....Все суставы двигаются хорошо,свободно без боли делаю упражнения на спине. Прошу вновь комплекс.
-  для начала

*Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*​
9. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*

10.  *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде*

11. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в период ремиссии*



..МРТ -записалась в нашу больницу,так дешевле.
- Ждем

...Про фото корсета спасибо. Есть большой,который охватывает спину,кольцами за плечи ,затягивается низко на пояснице.Пойдёт? Правда громоздкий,ну да ладно!
- Пойдет. но он ограничивает движения во всех отделах.

Пожалуйста,жду Ваших рекомендаций.

...можно ли у Вас купить корсет? Каким образом?Как подобрать? Или опишите какой он должен быть....высота 20см?
- В описании все есть, заказать модно, но после 26.09. Ответственный человек в отпуске.


----------



## darling (12 Сен 2020)

Хочу чтобы поставили укол и поставили на место позвонок Где и кто это делает. Живу в Екатеринбурге.


----------



## darling (23 Сен 2020)

Снимки повторно не удалось сделать. 

Боль по утрам,пока не расхожусь и не сделаю определённые упражнения. Сейчас в отпуске. Купила ортопедические принадлежности-сиденье,корсет. Очень удобно.

Нашла платного невролога,которая сделала паравертебральную блокаду  1,0 лидокаина+1,0 диспроспана. В две точки. Особого облегчения нен было. Назначила аркоксию 1 т № 14, сирдалуд 6 мг в сутки. Стало легче.

Таблетки кончаются,боль возобновляется.  Я в прострации. Невролог в пол-ке сказала что можно "зацементировать"   

Сама добавила амитриптилин 25 мг в сутки.  Доктор Ступин, что делать. Один позвонок выехал,может так и жить или что-то кардинально делать.

Совершенный некомфорт. Никуда не поехала отдыхать,сижу дома.Печально.

ещё раз изучила гимнастические упражнения. Похоже-польза только в них. Смириться и жить.

Про "цементирование" -это не навсегда,тоже многократная процедура.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2020)

Какая игла была на шприце, длиной 4 см или 8?

Поправить, это операция.


----------



## darling (25 Сен 2020)

шприц 5,0 длина иглы 4 см

Только что разговаривала по телефону с лечащим неврологом. Сказала повторить аркоксию. Выпила  14 капсул .Надо ещё 7. Рекомендовала полупостельный режим. И всё. Повторную блокаду ,говорит не надо.

А я сегодня утром кое-как встала,через час...потихоньку на коленках. Пробовала выйти на улицу-тяжко и скверно. Купила анальгин+димедрол+дексаметазон. Поставила в/м.

Думается ,что всё запущено и нет выхода. Блокады-это полная лажа. Проситься к ней лечь в стационар,она заведует неврологическим отделением. Так на сегодня и денег нет. Дожила.

Главное, досадно -дочь взрослая, внучка 4 года. Пока помогаешь материально, деньги валишь-я хорошая. А как заболела,не могу с внучкой посидеть, так тишина.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

Это блокада триггерных точек.
Скорее нужна фасеточная.


> ...анальгин+димедрол+дексаметазон.


Делать 5 дней. И омез на ночь.
Ходить в корсете. Аппликатор. Мази.


----------



## darling (26 Сен 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Скорее нужна фасеточная.


Это тоже делается в районе позвоночника?

Именно эти препараты начала ставить в/м  ,анальгин 2.0+димедрол 1,0+дексаметазон 1,0  Можно обойтись этими иньекциями в/м. Боль очень хорошо снижает. Только боюсь,что дексаметазон-часто. Или нет?  Мази,корсет -на мне всегда. Благоухаю скипидаром,кедром,пихтой и иголочки разные,даже на коврике "травка" лежу,очень приятно,жгёт.

Она считает,что у меня неплохо всё. Вертела меня,крутила-сказала -гибкость,как у молодушки. А мне почти 50 лет.

Ещё поделюсь с Вами ,начала амитриптилин 30мг на ночь принимать. Почему-то верю в него. Дешевый старый,проверенный амик (раньше работала в психиатрии) Дулоксетин пробовала-пустая трата денег. Габапентин помогает в дозе 600+600мг в сутки. Вот мои эксперименты.

Спасибо,Вам,доктор Ступин! Помогаете,поясняете. Может и вылечусь.

да ,ещё и сирдалуд 6 мг в сутки. Так что полностью расслаблена.


----------



## darling (27 Сен 2020)

Вот такая подушка с чехлом ,овал с дыркой.



Вчера написала много,действительно-амитриптилин,димедрол в иньекции+сирдалуд даёт расслабление,причем сильное.
Корсет высота 20 см,очень упругий .Конечно ,до Вашего далёк,но хоть он держит,намного легче. Который с кольцами-стар и постоянно надо контролировать застёжку. 

Пожалуй,скажу неврологу про фасеточную блокаду. Лекарства используют те же? Лидокаин+дексаметазон?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Сен 2020)

Наши разумнее и красивее для офиса


----------



## darling (27 Сен 2020)

Цена Ваших? И какая конкретно нужна?

Доктор,скажите ,могу я при своей болячке-смещении позвонка жить без операций и блокад. Блокада (помощь на 3-4 дня)

Питание,образ жизни,движение по силе,ЛФК....? Иногда принимать обезболивающие,противовоспалительные и всё.

Беговая дорожка домой? Не бегать галопом,а просто ходить.Заметила,что простая ходьба более эффективна ЛФК. Может и ЛФК неправильно делаю.
Просто ходить по улице-не всегда получается,сейчас осень ,гололёд и проч  Что скажете,уважаемый доктор?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Сен 2020)

Большинство живут. Снимки бы посмотреть нормальные. КТ сделать. Делать можно все что не вызывает боли, а это вызывает улучшение тем более. Это я про ходьбу


----------



## darling (27 Сен 2020)

Дома встала в 05 утра и пошла до 06 часов. Когда колени болели-был велотренажер. Каждое утро по 30 мин. На айхербе Степ заказывала-выпила 3 банки и всё прошло,велосипед продала.

Может и здесь также. Не могу я по нашим врачам ходить. Бездельники,никакого внимания. Когда буду каждый день носить пакеты или конверты,тогда помогут.

Придётся идти в соседний корпус,класть деньги 1-2тр в карман и будут снимки. Крестца и копчика,что ещё нужно фотографировать? Платно стоит 5-6 тр.

Поняла про хотьбу. И упражнения без боли. Что происходит утром,без слёз не встать. А если по нужде в 03 ч проснусь,то уже не усну. Сон перебит,нервы на исходе. Вот и принимаю всякие таблетки- атаракс,редко феназепам...а то ещё и зависимость наркотическая привяжется.

Завтра попробую созвониться с кем надо и пойду. Скажите,что нужно фотографировать,какую область?


----------



## darling (27 Сен 2020)

Улучшение-это что? Позвонок на место встаёт? Или воспаление проходит и он приживается на новом месте. Улыбнуло.Это я по простому.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Сен 2020)

Где живете?

Для начала попросите хорошие снимки в сгибании и разгибании. Их Вам положено сделать при листезе.
Не болит, так как...воспаление проходит и он приживается на новом месте.


----------



## darling (27 Сен 2020)

Снимки сгибания и разгибания чего? Какого места ,простите. Если пойду без направления надо всё отчеканить по правильному.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Где живете?
> 
> Для начала попросите хорошие снимки в сгибании и разгибании. Их Вам положено сделать при листезе.
> Не болит, так как...воспаление проходит и он приживается на новом месте.


Этим ответом удовлетворена,хоть надежда и вера есть!!! Екатеринбург. Могу вт 36 б-це сделать. Выйдет на работу главная медсестра и поможет .

Сама работаю в пол-ке 1 гор больнице ,на приеме с врачом эндокринологом. Талоны есть только у онкологов.Ладно,что-то придумаю,подсуетиться надо а не хныкать. Благодарю Вас! Ангела-спутника!

Ещё по поводу консервативного лечения. Аркоксию оставить- две упаковки выпила. Может на простой диклофенак уйти №5-7   Иньекции -ещё два дня анальгин+димедрол+дексаметазон. Ну и всё остальное- движение....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Сен 2020)

darling написал(а):


> Ещё по поводу консервативного лечения. Аркоксию оставить- две упаковки выпила. Может на простой диклофенак уйти №5-7   Иньекции -ещё два дня анальгин+димедрол+дексаметазон. Ну и всё остальное- движение....


Рентгенография с функциональной нагрузкой, в сгибании и разгибании  и лучше стоя если позволяет аппарат.
Это кк сахарная нагрузка в эндокринологии, ваш врач назначает еще ее.
Диклофенак самый сильны, но самый вредный, лучше второй ряд- Найз, Мовалис.
Уколы доделать
Ходить в корсет.
Корсет покажите как одеваете.
ЛФК надо специальную. Письмо на sfp05@mail.ru.


----------



## darling (27 Сен 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> второй ряд- Найз, Мовалис.



хорошо!

Уколы обязательно доделаю.

Вот в корсете-не всегда,каюсь. Одеваю стоя,утянув живот. А надо лёжа,расслабившись. Правильно?

За письмо отдельное -благодарю!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Сен 2020)

> ....Вот в корсете-не всегда,каюсь. Одеваю стоя,утянув живот. А надо лёжа,расслабившись. Правильно?


- Если не болит, то стоя можно. Как штангист перед подъемом штанги.


----------



## darling (28 Сен 2020)

Спасибо большое! Пока вопросов нет,всё делаю как говорите. Настроение лучше. Сегодня утром гуляла час. В гору тяжело. Остатки габапентина выбросила. Купила мелоксикам (дешевле)  Больное место - мазь. Ознакомилась с упражнениями.



Да, и ещё вопрос: почему антидепрессанты не снимают боль-ведь в инструкции написано-при нейропатических болях. Это дулоксетин, габапентин, амитриптилин. Возможно нужны большие  дозировки,но от больших "едет голова".

Поясните, пожалуйста.


----------



## darling (2 Окт 2020)

Не знаю отчего,но четвертый день- невыносимая слабость,сплю мало,сны кошмарные. На улицу не выхожу. На МРТ -9октября. Отпишусь обязательно.

Я подумываю о том ,что это синдром отмены -габапентина. Месяца 3 принимала по 900-1200мг. Невролог сказала отходить от него,вот и отошла. Надоело без толку глотать-выбросила. А ведь препарат вызывает зависимость. Боже какой фармы не перепробовала!!! Сейчас ручки,ноженьки слабые и трясутся. Может ещё от сирдалуда -всё-таки почти 6 мг в сутки Мне хватило.

Перешла на обыкновенный толперизон 1/2 т от 150 мг х 3 раза. Мелоксикам 15 мг х 1 раз, атаракс 12,5 мгх3 раза. При болях парацетамол или кетанов. Уже и болей-то особых не чувствую,всё стёрло моё состояние ....ни есть,ни спать. 

Ох,уж, медичка с самолечением. Я ведь всё знаю. Вот и получила,не пойму что от чего.   

В отпуске очередном,но взяла больничный-вызвала на дом врача. И гори оно всё синим пламенем.  Простите,если резковато написала. Но ,за себя не постоишь,никто МРТ бесплатно не даст.


----------



## ***Halina*** (2 Окт 2020)

Инна, здравствуйте.


darling написал(а):


> Я подумываю о том ,что это синдром отмены -габапентина. Месяца 3 принимала по 900-1200мг. Невролог сказала отходить от него,вот и отошла. Надоело без толку глотать-выбросила.


А невролог не объяснила, как надо отменять препарат?  Я в свое время снижала по 1 капсуле 300 мг в 7-10 дней. Т.е. по 3 капс. 10 дней, по 2 капс. ещё 10 дней, ну и по 1 капс. на ночь недели 2 принимала. Можно было ещё и на 100 мг перейти. Но я не стала. И так на отмену ушел почти месяц.


----------



## darling (3 Окт 2020)

Спасибо за ответ! Невролог пояснила - по 300 мг в течение недели и по самочувствию. Слишком легкомысленно отнеслась к таким препаратам.
Вообще, не к таким, а серьёзней надо быть.

День за днем - всё равно будет лучше. Вот учусь на своих ошибках.


----------



## darling (9 Окт 2020)

Заключение МРТ пояснично-кресцового отдела позвоночника

Остеохондроз пояснично-кресцового отдела позвоночника 2 стадии.
Дискоостеофитические комплексы в сегментах Th12-L2 L3-S1 Парамедианная экструзия диска слева в L2-L3 с нижней миграцией. Спондилоартроз 2 стадии.Левосторонний сколиоз 1 степени.
Дискоартрогенный стеноз позвоночного канала на уровне L4-L5  степени.Антелистез со спондилолизом L4


@Доктор Ступин! Жду Ваших комментариев. Спасибо за понимание.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Окт 2020)

Диск поставьте для скачивания. Посмотреть.
Конечно плохо и серьезно. Но "плохо" определятся самочувствием,
Как?


----------



## darling (10 Окт 2020)

Диск поставлю позже.

Самочувствие? Удовлетворительное, не совсем плохо.

Интересует- процесс разрушения шел давно. Болело, но всё очень терпимо. А сейчас без обезболивания-никак. Может вновь габапентин начать?  Или что-то ещё? Лишь бы снять боль.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Окт 2020)

Вот и хорошо. Значит и МРТ достаточное,
 На надо чтобы не стало хуже.


----------



## darling (10 Окт 2020)

Доктор,скажите - обезболить могу. ЛФК продолжаю, но очень щадяще. Комплекс есть. Пешая ходьба? Спокойно,без беготни.

С этим ,что у меня-живут. Приспосабливаются. Вмешательство опер не нужно. Хотела бы дорожку беговую купить,не бегать конечно,так хоть ногами перебирать. Как думаете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Окт 2020)

> ...Доктор,скажите - обезболить могу.


- Так болит  или нет?


> ...ЛФК продолжаю, но очень щадяще. Комплекс есть.


- Специальный.


> ,..Пешая ходьба? Спокойно,без беготни.


- В корсете


> ...С этим ,что у меня-живут. Приспосабливаются.


- Даже рожают! Но если все стабильно,


> ...Вмешательство опер не нужно.


- По показаниям. Показания знаете?


> ...Хотела бы дорожку беговую купить,не бегать конечно,так хоть ногами перебирать. Как думаете?


- Специальная ЛФК. Вместо дорожки-велотренажер.


----------



## darling (19 Окт 2020)

Доктор, благодарствую! Жаль поздно прочитала. Такой позитив получила.

Велотренажер - был у меня, продала. Коленям хорошо,а вот попе неудобно-ёрзаю туда-сюда.

Корсет "ДА"  Подушку ортопедическую на работу притащила. Сегодня первый день после отпуска.

Болей нет, есть неприятная скованность по утрам,как кособокая, потом расхаживаюсь. Аэртал помогает. Ещё аркоксию купила на всякий случай.

Толперизон  75 мг на ночь принимаю. Ох, и люблю я лечиться.

Невролог на стол направление в физкабинет положила - МТ на копчик №10

Почему велотренажер? Я же сижу на ягодицах,согнувшись? Копчиком упираюсь в жесткое сидение. Поясните, пожалуйста.


----------



## darling (21 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, пожалуйста, поясните почему лучше велосипед, а не беговая дорожка?  Настроилась купить. Благодарю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2020)

darling написал(а):


> Почему велотренажер? Я же сижу на ягодицах,согнувшись? Копчиком упираюсь в жесткое сидение. Поясните,пожалуйста.


На велотренажере ноги перебираются лучше чем на дорожке. А походить можно и без дорожки. А копчик если не болит, то и переживать не надо.


----------



## darling (22 Окт 2020)

Копчик не болит,но бывает тянущее чувство . Хорошо,спасибо. Палки скандинавские купила ,гололёда боюсь,да с ними удобнее.Надо освоить хотьбу. Очень благодарна Вам!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Окт 2020)

darling написал(а):


> Палки скандинавские купила ,гололёда боюсь,да с ними удобнее.Надо освоить ходьбу. Очень благодарна Вам!


Если с палками ходить правильно, угол под 45 градусов, то есть они от гололеда не помогут.


----------



## darling (26 Окт 2020)

ууууфффф! А что поможет?  Носки х/б на сапоги?

@Доктор Ступин, очень благодарна Вам!  На сегодня практически живу как прежде. Не считая утром выпитых таблеток.
- нейронтин 300 мг утром
- толперизон 150 мг утром
- амитриптилин 25 мг на ночь. Вот такая схемка. ЛФК в действии, подушка  под опой.Корсет- два часа в нем,два часа отдыхаю.Своего шефа-доктора не стесняюсь,он отворачивается,а я натягиваю или снимаю.Коллеги говорят "хороша походка и осанка" Похудела ещё на 1,5 кг.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Окт 2020)

> ...ууууфффф! А что поможет?  Носки х/б на сапоги?


Специальные приспособления на обувь есть, как резинки с крючками.


> ..очень благодарна Вам!  На сегодня практически живу как прежде. Не считая утром выпитых таблеток.
> - нейронтин 300 мг утром
> - толперизон 150 мг утром
> - амитриптилин 25 мг на ночь. Вот такая схемка. ЛФК в действии, подушка  под опой.Корсет- два часа в нем,два часа отдыхаю.Своего шефа-доктора не стесняюсь,он отворачивается,а я натягиваю или снимаю.Коллеги говорят "хороша походка и осанка" Похудела ещё на 1,5 кг.


Отлично! Так и должнО быть!


----------



## darling (27 Окт 2020)

Есть ледоходы. Приклеила их на сапоги,чтобы надежнее было. Будем жить,уважаемый доктор! Помощь Ваша велика,всё остальное как приложение.


----------



## darling (29 Окт 2020)

Болят ягодицы,мышцы. Это от чего? ЛФК? Или долгое сидение на приеме.Так встаю каждые полчаса.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2020)

darling написал(а):


> Болят ягодицы,мышцы. Это от чего? ЛФК? Или долгое сидение на приеме.Так встаю каждые полчаса.


Подушечку под попу.
А если от ЛФК, то упругие ягодицы, это хорошо!


----------



## darling (31 Окт 2020)

благодарю за рекомендации,подушку обязательно выберу.


----------



## darling (31 Окт 2020)

Моя лекарственная терапия
-мидокалм 150 х 2 раза
-конвалис 900мг в сутки.
-парацетамол или анальгин
-кеторол или аэртал  ...всё в ход идёт Сумка полна медикаментов.
 Вновь купила конвалис(габапентин) Верю в него,а он практически не помогает. Обострение бронхита у меня-кашель мучает,больно кашлять. БОООООльно!

Чем обезболиться? Создалось впечатление,что костарокс и анальгин одинаково обезболивают. Так зачем деньги тратить?

Хорошо,доктор мой (с кем работаю)понимает и не ворчит,что кашЕль давит,сижу ёрзаю, в маске не могу....вообщем вновь тёмная полоса.

Чем обезболить посоветуйте пожалуйста.

какую дозировку конвалиса надо принять,чтобы снять боль?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2020)

Максимально возможную с минимальной сонливостью.

Блокаду с дипроспаном.


----------



## darling (1 Ноя 2020)

Благодарю!


----------



## darling (2 Ноя 2020)

максимальная-конвалис 1800мг в сутки. Плохо что он тахикардию вызывает,боль снимает хорошо.

Утром встаю как коряга,потом расхаживаюсь -это нормально? Принять как должное?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Ноя 2020)

Боли не должно быть.
Боль по утрам это в основном суставная боль, боль от подвижности в пораженном сегменте.
ЛФК, мануальная терапия на непораженных сегментах, мануальная терапия на больных мышцах, физитерапия, блокады на пораженные сегменты, корсет утром лежа одеть и первые полчаса - час, не снимать


----------



## darling (3 Ноя 2020)

корсет утром-поняла. Блокаду можно повторить,но не очень хочется. Надо!Где же взять мануального терапевта? Магнитотерапию недавно  7сеансов провела.
Хотьба мне даёт облегчение. Ходить пока сухо,гололёда нет.Так ведь?

пс невролог ,которая делает мне блокады,говорит,что ничего страшного нет, у половины населения такая болячка. Таблетки типа костарокс и всё.От блокад не отказывается,только они помогают на 2-3дня Дипроспан+лидокаин. Ещё каждые двачаса стоять на четвереньках(коленно-локтевой) Дома стою,на работе ,когда доктор уйдёт.

Ох,ох! ЛФК по всем правилам боюсь делать,вдруг что-то не так.Ещё дома ползаю на четвереньках.Может быть смешно  написала,но утро для меня самое тяжелое и удручающее время.


----------



## darling (9 Ноя 2020)

Все таблетки имеют побочные действия. Вывод - всё убрала, кроме гипотензивных.

Сегодня утром встала-под глазами "мешки" Да такие,вот только дотронься и лопнет кожа.   Накануне режим еды соблюдала.

От таблеток!

Остается движение - мне в помощь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2020)

Движение в здоровых сегментах - Вам в помощь?


----------



## darling (10 Ноя 2020)

Спасибо! Как же мне, дурёхе, понять, что движение, а не чудо-таблетка поможет.Доктор, даже слеза благодарности и участия потекла.

Здоровых похоже у меня нет. Буду так жить, привыкать. Пинками себя выгонять вечером на ходьбу, а не лежать у ТВ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Ноя 2020)

darling написал(а):


> Как же мне, дурёхе, понять, что движение, а не чудо-таблетка поможет.


И таблетка, и движение.


----------



## darling (11 Ноя 2020)

Хорошо.Заказала на аптеке ру,то что мне нужно и по цене приемлемо.

- нейронтин
- сирдалуд
- анальгетик, если больно

конвульсант
миорелаксант
обезболивающее    

и палки скандинавские мне в руки и ходить,ходить. Спать хоть не ложись,утром очень тяжко.Не поверите! Поднимаюсь в 05 утра и ползаю на четвереньках ,потом осторожно встаю. Только так.В течение дня-всё нормально,посижу немного,встаю прохаживаюсь по клинике.Домой иду пешком,кругами, в течение часа. Это нормально? И навсегда?

Это не боли. Просто тянет по бедрам, причем обе - левая и правая сторона. Может миорелаксанта мало?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2020)

darling написал(а):


> Заказала на аптеке ру,то что мне нужно и по цене приемлемо.


Лучше что-то местное - массаж, мазь.


----------



## darling (12 Ноя 2020)

Хорошо. Массаж будет.Что из мазей лучше купить. Согревающие или лечащие. С учетом того ,что у меня бр астма.  Мазь индометацин,диклофенак пойдёт?  Никофлекс вызвал удушье и кашель.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Ноя 2020)

Вольтарен+Хондроксид.


----------



## darling (13 Ноя 2020)

Поняла.Сегодня намазалась гепариновой.От ЛФК побаливают икры ног.Или это тянет? Надо мидокалм? 

Очень благодарна доктору Ступину! Где можно написать благодарность?


----------



## La murr (13 Ноя 2020)

darling написал(а):


> Очень благодарна доктору Ступину! Где можно написать благодарность?


Можно здесь


----------



## darling (13 Ноя 2020)

Очень благодарна доктору Ступину , очень помогаете мне в моём недуге.  Сердечно Вам благодарна за  профессионализм, терпение и чуткость. Вы смогли найти подход для решения моей проблемы виртуально.. Вы – замечательный доктор. Спасибо  большое за Ваш труд.
С радостью читаю Ваши ответы. Есть надежда и вера,что всё-таки боль со временем отойдёт. И наступит комфортная жизнь.

с уважением Лариса-месестра врача-эндокринолога.


----------



## darling (30 Ноя 2020)

Как выбрать матрас для ночного сна?У меня жуткие боли после сна,утром.Надо расхаживаться до часа,чтобы более менее шагать на работу. Да ещё улыбочку сквозь маску.

Итак! Нужен матрас-спать ночью. Какие советы,требования?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Ноя 2020)

*Начнем с принципов выбора*​Как выбрать матрас?​ 


> Как можно из всей «армии» матрасов выбрать наилучший, отвечающий всем основным требованиям потребителей? Так какой же матрас может считаться самым правильным? Приведем основные требования к матрасам, а Вы сделаете выводы.


 
А в приложении лучшее. ИМХО. Лучшее поскольку наше.


----------



## darling (3 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, живу в 40 км от Екатеринбурга. Какой посоветуете? Доставка? Цена?  Полностью надеюсь на вашу компетентность.

Если нездоровится, спешу!
Вам сообщить о том, как я страдаю,
Как снова стать здоровою хочу

Вы лечите, советы подаёте-спасибо вам за это!

Я очень, очень благодарна Вам,
Поверьте моим искренним словам.


Заболела, бр астма обострилась, а может ковид. Мазок сдала. Через день-два будет известно. Теперь надсадный кашель перекрывает боли в суставах.Тёплое питье с разными каплями,небулайзер,кашель сухой-противный....скоро поплыву. Позитив присутствует.

Выписала на апт.ру *теноксикам *в/в №3 надеюсь что поможет на какое-то время.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2020)

Вы посмотрите, что ещё есть на рынке.
Обсудим.
Сейчас продукция подорожала.
Не до уровня продукции фирмы детензор, но покрытие односпальное 90х200х9 стоит 22 000 рублей.
Если примите решение, то напишите девчатам на sfp05@mail.ru, укажите, что с форума,  у них обозначена скидка для пациентов и для форума 10%.


----------



## darling (6 Дек 2020)

На рынке полно всего. Два дня смотрела. В настоящее время сплю на полу-два ватных одеяла. На кровати не могу,сползать тяжело.
Обязательно гляну у Вас.


----------



## darling (13 Дек 2020)

Доброе утро уважаемый доктор и форумчане! Слава Богу закончилась кошмарная ночь. Улеглась спать на мягкой перинке ,на кровати.
Первый раз проснулась от острой боли,больнейшей-больной. В туалет просыпалась 3-4 раза,шла на ногах,а обычно с пола на корячках. Все мои походы в туалет закончились дорожкой из мочи.
На утро -сами понимаете,ужасное раздражение,слёзы. Решила,что кровать не для меня,на полу лежит матрасик ,ортопедический,но от него осталась -тряпочка. Ищу матрас.

Принимаю ксефокам 8мг-сама себе ставлю в/в №5  ,ксефокам в таблетках и толперизон 150мг/3 раза. На ночь амитриптилин 25мг,бывает и в течение дня 25мг. Скорей всего он даёт отёки. Второй раз под глазами-как у почечного больного  ттттттт

Сегодня куплю ампулу дипроспана ,поставлю в/м это уже последнее из фармы,всё перепробовано.Тем более у большинства-взаимосвязь.Вот и не знаю,откуда такие побочки.

Итак,на улицу ходить -не очень-то выхожу ,хожу недолго т.к устаю и появляется боль,хочется присесть,а ещё больше лежать. Что купить велотренажер или дорожку. Гонять не буду,хоть ногами перебирать.

Хотела в больничку -да почти всё закрыто под госпитали. Вот такие дела.

Боль только при движении,в покое нет.


пс ещё астма обострилась  ....сами понимаете,кашель


----------



## darling (20 Дек 2020)

Купила беговую дорожку-механическую. Ногами перебираю,особых усилий не делаю. Похудела ещё на 3 кг. В отпуске-заболела,обострение бр астмы. Кашель ужасно кхе-кхе  ...всё отдаёт в копчик. Когда же закончатся эти мучения. Уже преднизолон подключила. Устала.

Уважаемый доктор! Скажите,он "съехавший когда-нибудь закостенеет?" На ночь сирдалуд 2 мг -не чаще,а то ноги протяну,давление снижает.

Трентал -2 т тоже на ночь. Прошли онемения и "колючки с мурашками".


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2020)

Срастется.


----------



## darling (24 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин! Вы можете словом успокоить. Прочла, улыбнулась. Здоровья Вам, близким, мира в душе.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2020)

У меня же срослось! И у Вас срастется!


----------



## darling (27 Дек 2020)

Верю! Значит всё хорошо. Боли постепенно уходят, даже утром - встану "кособоко" дойду до ванной комнаты, потом дорожка и всё! Я шагаю бодро. На работе правда опа устаёт сидеть, хоть и подушка ортопедическая. Всё время хожу-туда-сюда. Такое впечатление "что где-то,что-то пережимает и больно". Вот и верчу на месте дыру. Доктор мой не узнаёт меня. Раньше сиднем сидела - толстуха.Сейчас - стройняшка, на каблучках.

Благодарна! Безмерно! 

пс наверное, если бы не экспериментировала с фарматерапией (в том числе психо) ....был бы результат? Да что задаваться вопросом? Главное есть прогресс.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2020)

Утром проснулись и корсет на первые полчаса.


----------



## darling (17 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, с уважением

У вас руки золотые,
Доброе сердечко,
И болезни вы любые
Лечите, конечно.

За заботу и за труд
Чтить вас не устану,
Пусть вас беды обойдут,
Дни прекрасней станут!

Намного стало лучше, в этом есть и Ваше участие. Таки купила механическую беговую дорожку, не бегаю, а просто хожу в свободное время. Особенно утром - расхаживаюсь. Бывает - анальгетики принимаю. Но то, что было раньше и сейчас - большая разница в лучшую сторону.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2021)

Спасибо.
Главное, в лучшую сторону.


----------



## darling (18 Янв 2021)

Вопрос: как часто (редко) можно подключать к анальгетикам дексаметазон,преднизолон?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2021)

Как можно реже.
Но при хроническом аутоиммунном процессе – например при ревматоидном полиартрите, прием гормонов является постоянным лечащим действием.


----------



## Pleion (19 Янв 2021)

Причина в протрузиях, спорт вреден, если что то не правильно сделать то все, сколиоз из за того что не правильно сидели или сидите.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Янв 2021)

@Pleion, и как протрузии вызывают боль? Расскажите?
Так все сидят кривая, а спина кривая не у всех? Ответите?


----------



## darling (21 Янв 2021)

Доброго времени всем! На работе сижу на орт подушке,стараюсь следить за спиной. Каждые 20-30 мин стараюсь выйти из кабинета и пройтись. По лесенкам тяжеловато(подьём). Вес радует,ещё бы  пяток кг сбросить. 
Болей практически нет,или есть -тянущая по всей левой ноге,начиная от ягодиц до голени. Особенно по утрам. Может миорелаксанта не хватает? Сирдалуд 2мг+2мг утро,вечер принимаю. НПВС - без эффекта. Анальгин 2.0+новокаин 3,0 в/м обезболивает на время. 

Спортом не занимаюсь,бережное движение-только и всего.

Отчего тянущая разлитая боль,уважаемый доктор? Как всегда,очень благодарна.

Про гормональные препараты понятно.В крайних случаях. Полиартрита у меня нет. Хорошо помогает дексаметазон 1,0+анальгин2,0+новокаин 3,0. Очень чувствуется облегчение и свобода .Хочется порхать,как бабочка. К сожалению,на время.Я уже привыкла,принимаю,как должное и делаю то,что нужно.Иначе ...совсем можно не встать.

пс да,ещё постоянно приходят распространители габапентина,в частности "конвалис"  Принимала около полугода,даже затрудняюсь сказать есть эффект или нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Янв 2021)

Вот как раз спорта - ЛФК и не хватает! Тянет на мфс.


----------



## darling (21 Янв 2021)

упсссс........лфк -ограничиваюсь беговой дорожкой. ЛФК "настоящее" боюсь делать, болят все мышцы после занятий. Не могу терпеть,нет устремлённости,хотя прекрасно понимаю своё аховое состояние. Что такое мфс?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Янв 2021)

Миофасциальный синдром.
А как делают ЛФК в реанимации.
Важно как и что делать.
ЛФК лечебное для острого периода пробовали?


----------



## darling (21 Янв 2021)

да,в реанимации....сопереживаю пациентам и себе.  

Для острого периода? Где можно посмотреть комплекс?  Сейчас на работе,полусидя-полустоя.Таки ягодицы больно,как -будто пинали. Подушка ортопедическая-не могу удобно сесть,ёрзаю. Хорошо,что мой шеф-доктор понимает и ничего не говорит.

прочитала про миофасциальный синдром. Мало,мало двигаюсь. Всё на таблетки волшебные надеюсь.


----------



## darling (22 Янв 2021)

Вот день на день не приходится. На работу пришла с палками (скандинавские) На дорожке 30 мин перебирала ногами. Чувствую себя отлично.
Физическое состояние не беспокоит и настроение спокойное, ровное. Удовлетворение.

Январь. Прекрасная пора Начало года и зима В свои права уже вступила Пушистым снегом все укрыла Как белоснежным полотном Сковала речку толстым льдом Посеребрила лес, опушки До самых кончиков верхушки Уснула тихим, сладким сном Природа до весны кругом Зима-колдунья на пороге Оберегает сон, в тревоге Снежка подсыпит и метель Закрутит вихрем канитель Под толстым снежным покрывалом Проспит природа дней немало!


----------



## evgeniya875 (22 Янв 2021)

@darling, как здорово читать, сразу понимаешь у человека настроение хорошее. А это значит сегодня ничего не болит, или болит, но не так сильно 😁


----------



## darling (22 Янв 2021)

спасибо! Рабочий день подходит к концу,палки в руки и пошла. Солнце светит,морозец -15 Самое то. Вчера ставила диклофенак в/м.Мой доктор (с которым работаю) посоветовал карбамазепин 1/2 табл на ночь.. Мышцы расслаблены,боли практически нет. Понимаю,что фарматерапия-это не выход....пока так.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2021)

darling написал(а):


> да,в реанимации....сопереживаю пациентам и себе.
> 
> Для острого периода? Где можно посмотреть комплекс?  Сейчас на работе,полусидя-полустоя.Таки ягодицы больно,как -будто пинали. Подушка ортопедическая-не могу удобно сесть,ёрзаю. Хорошо,что мой шеф-доктор понимает и ничего не говорит.


*Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*​

9. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*


10.  *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде*


11. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в период ремиссии*


darling написал(а):


> прочитала про миофасциальный синдром. Мало,мало двигаюсь. Всё на таблетки волшебные надеюсь.


Пора двигаться. Разумно.


----------



## darling (24 Янв 2021)

Доктор, благодарю. Завтра на работе распечатаю, изучу и начну с разумом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2021)

Письмо на sfp05@mail.ru
Пришлю подробности.


----------



## Pleion (24 Янв 2021)

Причина в протрузиях, спорт вреден, если что то не правильно сделать то все, сколиоз из за того что не правильно сидели или сидите. Боли в мы


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> @Pleion, и как протрузии вызывают боль? Расскажите?
> Так все сидят кривая, а спина кривая не у всех? Ответите?


Протрузия давить на нерв и создает не стабильность позвоночника, а мышцы отвечают воспалением в этом месте. Боль от мышц и нервов. Причина - протрузии/грыжи/сужение дисков


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2021)

Pleion написал(а):


> Причина в протрузиях, спорт вреден, если что то не правильно сделать то все, сколиоз из за того что не правильно сидели или сидите. Боли в мы
> 
> Протрузия давить на нерв и создает не стабильность позвоночника, а мышцы отвечают воспалением в этом месте. Боль от мышц и нервов. Причина - протрузии/грыжи/сужение дисков


Протрузия давит на какой нерв? Там где протрузии нет нервов! А если вы про корешки, то тогда болеть должна нога или рука.
Даже если давит на "нерв", то раздражение нерва всегда дает спазм, а не слабость,
Для нестабильности нужна слабость мышц, а для этого нужно опять передавить корешок, но слабость будет в руке или ноге!?
А разве боль в мышцах не от нервов?
В организме есть что-то еще кроме нервных окончаний, что чувствует боль?

Не прошло!


----------



## darling (27 Янв 2021)

Утром-бооооль! Хнык.Днем,как огурчик. Что же такое? Неужели так "залёживается" за ночь?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Неужели так "залёживается" за ночь?


Ночью мышцы расслабляются и пораженный сегмент двигается с утра. От движения возникает боль, что приводит к защитному напряжению мышц. От напряжения сегмент перестает двигаться и боль проходит.
Утром первые 30-60 минут ходите в корсете.


----------



## darling (28 Янв 2021)

Хожу в корсете. Поднимаюсь - через боль ,иногда слеза. Перебралась спать на пол,удобнее вставать. Вчера добавила дозу преднизолона- вообще "шик,блеск" Просто устала от боли и дискомфорта. 
Руками достаю пол,хорошее упражнение-после него намного легче.

Благодарю,Вы помогаете понять,осознать мою болезнь

Руками пол-имею ввиду наклоны вперёд.

ЛФК изучаю и начала делать.





> 18. И.П. стоя ноги вместе. Тренировка стереотипа наклона и выпрямления. Наклониться вперед, руки к полу. Согнуть колени, присесть, не меняя угла . Выпрямиться с прямой спиной.


----------



## evgeniya875 (28 Янв 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Руками пол-имею ввиду наклоны вперёд.


Мне тоже так хочется нагнуться вперёд, но страшно 😁 от этого кажется прям расправиться все, но страх не даёт этого сделать


----------



## darling (28 Янв 2021)

> 18. И.П. стоя ноги вместе. Тренировка стереотипа наклона и выпрямления. Наклониться вперед, руки к полу. Согнуть колени, присесть, не меняя угла . Выпрямиться с прямой спиной.







Могу на работе делать, даже во время приема -за столами и компом не видно 
Можно ли дома просто стоять, взявшись за турник? Если надеть тапки на каблуке, то получается просто стоять, без боли.


----------



## darling (28 Янв 2021)

В сторону страх. Вот боль,это "да" Сильно не усердвствую,потихоньку и получается. Всё в меру.Даже на беговой дорожке,чуть устану,схожу.В целом хожу по 3-7 мин. Вместо табло уложила книгу для чтения ,совмещаю.

На работе,забываюсь и чувствую свою изогную вкривь-вкось спину. Исправляюсь.

Ходить на улице тяжеловато,сейчас снега полно,дороги не чистят. У меня ещё бр астма физической нагрузки. Надо как-то жить,хочется комфорта. Заболела внезапно. Раньше как бы тяжело не было,всегда "выплывала"

Конечно,я ярая "таблеточница"  Медик,бегаю по врачам своим....бегала те. Сейчас "завязала"-толку нет от моих коллег,только трата денег+презенты.

Пишите,хочется пообщаться, делитесь  опытом


----------



## olga68 (28 Янв 2021)

darling написал(а):


> На работе,забываюсь и чувствую свою изогную


Я вот тоже на работе чувствую, что спина изгибается. Вроде бы и монитор на подставке, и стул с подушкой. Подложила обычную книжку под левый локоть (сколиоз левосторонний), стало намного удобнее. Попробуйте, может поможет.


----------



## AlexSam (28 Янв 2021)

@darling, здравствуйте! Попробуйте  упражнения(Гимнастику, ЛФК) до подъема, лёжа в кровати: типа носок на себя от себя, подвигать ногами по поверхности, не отрывая ног и и.д. Работа икроножных ног -это мощный насос, объём выброса крови, как у сердца +отток лимфы.
И общий оздоровительный  эффект и местно, в поражённых участках будет уменьшаться отек, воспаление.  Профилактика тромбофлебита, да и просто для красоты.) + суставная гимнастика, легкая. Если сильно больно, просто растереть все, что болит и не болит).
Когда боль уменьшиться, можно добавить упражнения «на поясницу».
Потом перевернуться на четвереньки, немного подвигаться и только потом встать.  То бишь, первая нагрузка на «столб» будет без компрессионной, вертикальной.  Должно помочь),  хотя бы облегчить! не болейте.


----------



## darling (29 Янв 2021)

Горячее какао на столе:
Большая чашка.
Дымится – пахнет вкусно.
Пьешь его. Оно

Обжечь пытается. Давно
Я не пила какао... М-м-м,
Теперь попью. Мне
Не хватает булки сдобной

С изюмом или просто так,
Пустой... Какао с булкой –
Хорошо... Тепло, уютно.
Бесподобно!

В ночи к столу поближе
Сесть;
Какао пить и булку
Есть

только стихами наслаждаюсь-всё вкусненькое исключила.   Всем - кто не худеет какое с печеньками. Приятного аппетита.



olga68 написал(а):


> Я вот тоже на работе чувствую, что спина изгибается. Вроде бы и монитор на подставке, и стул с подушкой. Подложила обычную книжку под левый локоть (сколиоз левосторонний), стало намного удобнее. Попробуйте, может поможет



у меня вообще посадка неправильная,то локти висят,то монитор сдвинут.Встаю постоянно,а потом сесть не могу.Это напрягает. Ещё доктор бросает карточки - они сдвигают весь мой порядок.
Левосторонний сколиоз тоже имеется.



AlexSam написал(а):


> ...потом перевернуться на четвереньки, немного подвигаться и только потом встать. То бишь, первая нагрузка на «столб» будет без компрессионной, вертикальной. Должно помочь), хотя бы облегчить! не болейте.


обязательно буду пробовать. Благодарю


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (29 Янв 2021)

Так, скажите, чтобы не кидал, а давал в руки карты. Я своего научила))


----------



## darling (29 Янв 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Должно помочь), хотя бы облегчить! не болейте.


хочу сказать,что помогает,когда сплю на полу. На кровати просто не получается-мягко.

Сегодня утром многое успела (встаю в 05 часов,ложусь в 21-21,30) Душ,немного ЛФК,полежала на иголках,дорожка-10 мин и пешком на работу. Сижу,работаю потихоньку. Доктор  "не в духе" раздражается. Стараюсь быть спокойной и тихой. На пациентах ведь всё отражается.


----------



## darling (29 Янв 2021)

говорю, постоянно . 72 года, привычки закостенелые,вот бы у меня позвоночник сьехавший так закостенел Ещё глуховат .Большинство пациентов такие же. Гоморра и содом.

Ирина,пишите! И привет коллеге.


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (29 Янв 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Доктор  "не в духе" раздражается. Стараюсь быть спокойной и тихой. На пациентах ведь всё отражается.


Ну да



darling написал(а):


> 72 года, привычки закостенелые,вот бы у меня позвоночник сьехавший так закостенел Ещё глуховат .Большинство пациентов такие же. Гоморра и содом.
> 
> Ирина,пишите! И привет коллеге.


О, мой помоложе будет 55 лет, считает свой дочерью 😂


----------



## darling (29 Янв 2021)

со своим 10 лет работаю.Привыкла, на пенсии,вообщем-то работа непыльная. Мой бегает как сайгак,в добром уме и здравии-любит так повторять.


----------



## darling (29 Янв 2021)

моя ортопедическая подушка великолепна.Но ,бывает чувство,что передавливает края ягодиц и ощущается боль,часто очень неприятная. Вот и хожу по кабинету,делая вид что что-то делаю.Благо он большой у нас.


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (29 Янв 2021)

darling написал(а):


> со своим 10 лет работаю.Привыкла, на пенсии,вообщем-то работа непыльная. Мой бегает как сайгак,в добром уме и здравии-любит так повторять.


Я своим уже 5 лет


----------



## darling (1 Фев 2021)

Наш невролог сказала пробовать нимесулид в порошках,Попробую. Боль травматического характера (сьехавший позвонок) Пока будет защемлять,будет болеть.Ещё она доверяет -аркоксия. Показала позу,которая уменьшает боль. Хорошо что я медик,все врачи рядом.

Сегодня спокойна,на тон шефа не поддамся. Все болезни от нервов....кто так говорит?


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (1 Фев 2021)

@darling, мне хорошо помогает кеторол в порошке


----------



## darling (1 Фев 2021)

Купила иньекции кеторола,в порошке не видела. Сама себе ставлю. Спасибо,Ирина!

Простой диклофенак помогает? Хороший препарат,у меня ра-на раз не приходится.Видимо надо проставлять курсом.И воспаление,и отек снимает. У нас широко его используют.


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (1 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Простой диклофенак помогает? Хороший препарат,у меня ра-на раз не приходится.Видимо надо проставлять курсом.И воспаление,и отек снимает. У нас широко его используют.


Неа


----------



## AlexSam (1 Фев 2021)

@darling, здравствуйте, Лариса. Вы столько времени уже мучаетесь и удивляет, что Вы работаете в больнице. Команда неврологов,  ортопедов,врачи ЛФК, реабилитологи... Как так получается, что Вы не можете получить полноценного лечения и обследования?!


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (1 Фев 2021)

@AlexSam, а вы знаете у нас своих не особо любят лечить.


----------



## AlexSam (1 Фев 2021)

Ирина Хомутенко написал(а):


> ...у нас своих не особо любят лечить


Не соглашусь!


----------



## darling (2 Фев 2021)

Александр,добрый день! У нас в пол-ке- ЛФК,физкуабинет,массаж (платный) 2 невролога,2 ревматолога,остальные фельдшера-терапевты.Дневной стационар.
Вот так получается-не могу. Вчера невролог посоветовала -нимесил в гранулах,2 порошка приняла -эффекта ноль. Так всегда.Не хожу по врачам,больничный,когда невмоготу.

Обследование МРТ и Р-снимки,на которых ясно видно и протрузии ,и листез. Что ещё? Учиться жить с этим,когда-нибудь да пройдёт,как говорит невролог-странная женщина (есть у нас такая) Очень любит свечи с новокаином и корсет.

Вот и лечусь сама,перебираю медикаменты,на чем-то остановлюсь ОК!

пс у нас лечат охотно,если подсластить,без этого никак !!!

вновь купила конвалис и комбилипен  . Буду слушать себя,свой организм.  Мне помнится с габапентином было легче. 

Кто чем лечится из фарматерапии? Помогает?



Ирина Хомутенко написал(а):


> Неа


 Ирина,а что помогает? Поделись,пожалуйста.


----------



## AlexSam (2 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Александр,добрый день! У нас в пол-ке - ЛФК,физкабинет,массаж (платный) 2 невролога,2 ревматолога,остальные фельдшера-терапевты.Дневной стационар.
> пс у нас лечат охотно,если подсластить,без этого никак!


Здравствуйте, Лариса! Я - Елена, мама Александра).
Не вижу за что нужно «подсластить»,Вы уже полгода мучаетесь,лечение Вам не назначили и не провели.  Хотя условия есть.(( У Вас и ЛФК и физио- есть массаж можно в поликлинике по ОМС бесплатно. Вы говорили, про рентген в соседнем корпусе? Функциональные снимки сделали, листез подтвердили?  Ревматологи анализы назначили-посмотрели? А Ваш Доктор-эндокринолог приходит из стационара?


----------



## darling (4 Фев 2021)

Хочется поделиться впечатлениями о своих пациентах.Каждый день наблюдаю-25-30 чел.Разные возраст и заболевания. С утра удивилась по доброму активной бабульке 79 лет-бодрая,весёлая ,чистенькая.Говорит "я душой молода"
А бывает в 50 лет-полная развалюха,ничего не помнит,сказать не может,неопрятна.... Некоторые корректны и вежливы,хотя доктор донимает их своими вопросами и прямо говорит "у вас всё плохо" Бывает плачут,негодуют....или идут жаловаться к зав.пол-кой.

Приятно видеть собранных,здравых умом пациентов,хотя у всех болячки. Очень много переболевших короновирусом,после него идёт обострение всех и вся.

Дорогие форумчане! Здоровья всем нам,бодрости духа и мира в душе!



AlexSam написал(а):


> Не вижу за что нужно «подсластить»,Вы уже полгода мучаетесь,лечение Вам не назначили и не провели.  Хотя условия есть.(( У Вас и ЛФК и физио- есть массаж можно в поликлинике по ОМС бесплатно. Вы говорили, про рентген в соседнем корпусе? Функциональные снимки сделали, листез подтвердили?  Ревматологи анализы назначили-посмотрели? А Ваш Доктор-эндокринолог приходит из стационара?


Вам спасибо за тёплые слова. Сластить надо,так заведено.Сами медики распустили докторов и медсестёр.Ко мне с просьбами идут -тоже несут . Махнула рукой на всё это. Я тоже несу -хоть всякую всячину -бумага,клей,красивые ручки,блокноты....у нас этого полно.Фирмы приносят.

Всё верно,Ничего путнего никто не говорит.Даже платный невролог,сказала что ничего страшного,бывает хуже.Половина населения ходит с этим.Листез? Ну и что? Съехал? Правда ,консультируюсь с ней по фармотерапии. Блокаду сделала один раз без особого эффекта.

Работаю с доктором -эндокринологом на приеме в пол-ке.  На сегодня практически всё прикрыто из-за пандемии.Физкабинет не люблю,пробовала многие процедуры....не очень,тем более  лежу на животе,принимая ДДТ -потом встать не могу.

Снимки есть подтвержденные. МРТ-хорошо описано.

Единственное,что одна из неврологов предложила ехать в Екатеринбург и ставить позвонок на место,каким образом-не знаю.Это же операция. Платный невролог сказала  " не вздумай!!!"  Живи так как есть,всё когда-то устаканится,позвонок закостенеет и не будет тревожить.


----------



## Pleion (4 Фев 2021)

Болел короной на седьмой день появился чуство запаха и в тоже время заболела спина


----------



## darling (4 Фев 2021)

@Pleion, вот-вот ! Я о том же. Корона вызывает подьём сахара крови до высоких цифр,у нас выявляется сахарный диабет у переболевших .Конечно,не у всех,но много.


----------



## darling (5 Фев 2021)

Никто ведь не должен тебе ничего. 
Ты праздника хочешь? Придумай его. 
По песне тоскуешь? Так песню сложи 
И всех окружающих приворожи. 
По свету скучаешь? Чтоб радовал свет, 
Ты сам излучай его. Выхода нет. 

Лариса Миллер


----------



## darling (5 Фев 2021)

Почему так долго нет ремиссии? И будет ли она?

Жаль диабетиков,особенно пожилых,которые живут на одну пенсию.Есть льготный метформин и гликлазид. Плюсом доктор добавляет -дорогие ,которые пациент покупает за свои кровные денежки Джардинс,форсига,тражента,випидия Это на каждый месяц.

Так что мои (наши) траты на лекарства - сущие пустяки  ....ммммм


----------



## darling (6 Фев 2021)

Доброе утро всем! Встала совсем рано 04.30 Спала с внучкой на большой кровати (а так на полу сплю) Проснулась -поперек лежу.Тело на кровати,а ноги согнуты в коленках на полу стоят. Кстати ,встала неплохо ОК! Тихо побрела по своим делам,натянула корсет,кофейку ароматного испила,на дорожке походила . Выходные начались.Февраль,а за окном капель. Что день грядущий нам готовит?

Женечка, амитриптилин прекратила из проблем с сердечно-сосудистой системой.У меня тахикардия. А так-хороший препарат,вот увидишь. Делись,впечатлениями и ощущениями.

Женя,нашла у нас в городке ,где распространяют "Сибирское здоровье"

Воть для ванны и наслаждения
Комплекс для принятия ванн"Сибирская купель. Волшебный сон. Карамельное яблоко", 75 мл

"Сибирская купель" - серия средств для ванн с "живыми" экстрактами целебных растений, масел, а также с концентрированными хвойными экстрактами. Одно саше – на одну ванну. Саше сохраняет активность полезных веществ и позволяет…

И твой бальзам нашла в каталоге.


----------



## evgeniya875 (6 Фев 2021)

👍🏻


----------



## darling (6 Фев 2021)

Вчера,сегодня с внучкой развлекаюсь. Милое 4х летнее дитя. Как же хорошо ,интересно с ней. Просто умиляюсь. 
На улице -не поймешь,снег-дождь,гололёд, на дорогах много снега. Прогулялись во дворе,на качелях покачались и домой,в уют и чистоту. Слава Богу за всё!


----------



## darling (7 Фев 2021)

Всем привет!
Сегодня самочувствие на четверку. Сижу   или хожу,стоит лечь,встаю с болью,да такой адской! Потом расхаживаюсь и проходит постепенно. Ну хоть не ложись совсем. Кресло качалку что ле купить для сна .Нет,ну на самом деле?
Такое впечатление,когда полежу-там всё смещается ,защемляется   моим сдвинутым позвонком. Образно говоря.
Попробую в корсете спать,на спине. Ну держитесь стены! Храп будет неимоверный.

пс  что-то туплю,не могу найти смайликов,выразить эмоции


----------



## tatabel (7 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Милое 4х летнее дитя. Как же хорошо ,интересно с ней. Просто умиляюсь.



Какая вы чудесная 🌞
И как радостно, что вам интересно с ребенком когда сами не очень себя чувствуете ❤️


----------



## darling (7 Фев 2021)

Так что делать? Жить надо! Хочется. Тем более присутсивует вера,что когда-то пройдёт,позвонок  "закостенеет" и не будет тревожить меня .Фёдор Петрович, подтверждает это.  Всё проходит когда-то. 
Душевное состояние при болячках очень важно.Не унывать,а то можно и не встать. Не терять чувство юмора и главное-благодарности за ВСЁ! Ведь происходящее  не случайно,случайностей не бывает.

Благодарствую,дорогие,форумчане! Всем,нам,выздоровления или хотя бы малейшего облегчения.  Много не прошу.


----------



## AlexSam (8 Фев 2021)

@darling, здравствуйте!
Очень приятно Вас  читать, вроде настроение получше? 
Про подсластить, извините не увидела сразу, к сожалению так часто бывает, что приходиться к этому прибегать.
Для себя я уже решила, что благодарю, только ! когда благодарна.) 
Про боль лёжа на животе во время физиопроцедур: не пробовали подкладывать валик под живот?


darling написал(а):


> Такое впечатление,когда полежу-там всё смещается ,защемляется   моим сдвинутым позвонком. Образно говоря.
> Попробую в корсете спать,на спине. Ну держитесь стены! Храп будет неимоверный.
> 
> пс  что-то туплю,не могу найти смайликов,выразить эмоции


Вроде легче было спать на полу, если я не перепутала?  Нужна «Правильная» кровать, как др.Ступин говорит. Проинспектируйте своё спальное место) , может причина в нем?


----------



## darling (8 Фев 2021)

Спасибо за ответ.



AlexSam написал(а):


> что благодарю, только ! когда благодарна.)


это правильно.Была у стоматолога,стоматолога-хирурга. Бесплатный приём.Работа отличная. Написала благодарности,без шоколадок и коробок конфет.Этим они тоже сполна...



AlexSam написал(а):


> боль лёжа на животе во время физиопроцедур: не пробовали подкладывать валик под живот?


нет,не пробовала. Сегодня напишунаправление на ДДТ и схожу с валиком. Отпишусь.



AlexSam написал(а):


> Вроде легче было спать на полу, если я не перепутала? Нужна «Правильная» кровать, как др.Ступин говорит. Проинспектируйте своё спальное место) , может причина в нем?


 да,пожалуй нужно хорошее спальное место.А у меня как придётся,особенно когда внучка ночует.

На полу,т к легче вставать,на четвереньки и пошла.

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович скажите ,я правильно понимаю суть своего заболевания.

Съехавший позвонок (листез) давит,раздражает около лежащие ткани,мышечные волокна,нервы. Типа ишиаса. Поэтому и больно. 

Например: утро -встать боль неимоверная. Немного щадящей разминки,корсет,встала. На дорожке походила. Расходилась,позвонок встал удобно и не больно.

Ну плюс к листезу ещё куча неприятностей -остеофиты,экструзия диска,сколиоз,стеноз  Суть то одна или нет?  

Позвонок и иже с ними обретут покой когда-нибудь?

Спасибо за понимание,уважаемый наш доктор!


----------



## darling (8 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> нет,не пробовала. Сегодня напишунаправление на ДДТ и схожу с валиком. Отпишусь.



сходила на ДДТ,процедура приятная-все елозит,царапает,вибрирует. Под живот сложила валик из простыни.Сначала в левой ноге стрельнуло,потом хорошо.
Встала нелегко,отсиделась и пошла. С валиком лучше,однозначно.


----------



## AlexSam (8 Фев 2021)

@darling, вот и хорошо. У них есть мешочки с песком, одеяло- поудобнее.) попробуйте, когда на спине лежите-валик под ноги)


----------



## darling (9 Фев 2021)

Со вчерашнего вечера -неладно с артериальным давлением. Низкое 90 и 60,при этом пульс до 120-130  Сердце бухает.  Даже ивабрадин не снимает тахи. Пью кофе(давление надо поднять ,пульс успокоится) и.....молчу,слушаю православные рассказы аудио.
На работу с 12 часов. Должно пройти.  Склоняюсь к тому,что может побочки от леков,оххх слишком много их у меня. Надо пересмотреть прием до минимального.

И,да - всем привет,доброго дня и устроения души!

уфффф кое-как отопала на работу....мороз и солнце день чудесный,а ветер сбивает с ног Сердцебиение утихло. Пошла к заведующему дневного стационара. Пусть полечат как нужно.Грамотно. Капельно после моих приемов.

+ витамин В6 1.0 В/М  для расслаблению .Капалась в течение часа,в рабочее время.Доктор отпустил. Спасибо ему.


----------



## darling (11 Фев 2021)

Всё больше уверяюсь в том,что обострение,причем длительное имеет психологическую причину. Годами просиживала позвонки,таскала на себе лишнюю массу тела,были и тяжести,когда поднимала маленькую внучку.... Вдруг резко заболело,без видимой на то причины.
Причина была-психологическая.Разлад в семье,непонимание с дочерью,конфликты,ссоры,жилищные дела,обмены-переезды.Всё это длилось с начала беременности моей дочурки. 
Родилась внучка-лапочка-ягодка-булочка. Вроде бы стёрлись невзгоды.Ан,нет!  Внутри "жевала,перемалывала...."  Старалась  угодить,помочь...Она мама-одиночка.По женски понимаю и жалею её.Всё-равно доча лучше меня,я в её годы,имея сына и дочку-училась,тренинги,постоянные поезки...А дочь много времени уделяет внучке.И воспитание хорошее. Хозяюшка отменная. Но ,гордячка  оооо мама не горюй!

 Оказалось ,напрасны мои старания. Дочь  по сей день обвиняет, что слушала меня. Обида и жалость к себе,слёзы капали от грубости и неблагодарности. 

Да и не надо!   У неё своя жизнь,у меня своя.Слава Богу,что разьехались,ведь жили вместе. Внучке 4 года,растёт малышка стремительно. Помогаю,НО без слова "пожалуйста" и пальцем не шевельну. Вот такой опыт.

Моя поясница потихоньку приходит в норму,возможно фарматерапия,физиотерапия,психотерапия ...комплекс.

Но самое главное душа успокоилась,разложила всё по полочкам.Тихо и мирно мне. Верю,люблю,надеюсь. 

Спасибо,дорогие ,за понимание.  🌹🌹🌹🥀🥀🥀


----------



## горошек (11 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Оказалось ,напрасны мои старания. Дочь по сей день обвиняет, что слушала меня. Обида и жалость к себе,слёзы капали от грубости и неблагодарности.


Не обижайтесь на дочь. Дети транслируют все свои проблемы и неурядицы на мать, как маленький ребёнок заливается громким плачем, транслируя на маму свои колики. Ну а на кого ж ещё это транслировать? Хорошо, что есть на кого, радуйтесь этому, ей так легче, а нам лишь бы им было хорошо. Мы разные, и без конфликтов быть не может. Единство и борьба противоположностей движущая сила прогресса. А всю вашу ценность в своей жизни она поймёт потом.


----------



## darling (11 Фев 2021)

Милая ,Леночка,прочла и улыбнулась по доброму ,от души. Всё правильно.


----------



## darling (12 Фев 2021)

Лечение продолжаю. Болей нет,но есть неприятное чувство-тянет вниз. Корсет хорошо держит спину. Пешие прогулки с работы и на работу. Из таблеток-габапентин до 1200мг в сутки,мидокалм 150мг на ночь,при болях индометаци-табл,свечи,мазь. ДДТ в физкабинете.

Вообщем-то неплохо. Лёжа на капельницах,слушаю кто что ставит. В основном с сахарным диабетом-берлитион,октолипен. Полинейропатия.

Скоро весна,снимем тёплые одежды,будет легче.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Фев 2021)

@darling, а какой корсет?
По ширине?
Не хочет ничего держать эту спину.
Что вам ставят из капельниц, раз болей нет?
Как в больнице лечат пациентов с судоргами?


----------



## darling (12 Фев 2021)

высота корсета 27 см ,обыкновенный,с палочками. Ношу  под грудь,захватывает от лопаток до ягодиц.
 Капельницы с тренталом,в/в церебролизин,вит В6 в/м.
Физкабинет ДДТ на поясницу,очень нравится. Не ходила раньше,т к встать после не могла. Сейчас принимаю процедуру,стоя на четвереньках.
Из таблеток -габапентин до 1200мг в сутки,комбилипен 1т х2 раза,
при болях индометацин -табл,мазь,свечи. Мидокалм 150мг на ночь.
Целый комплекс,пожалуй,он и обезболивает. 

Судороги? Все по разному. Магнелис,аспаркам,панангин,глюконат кальция,местные мазилки.Сначала кровь на биохимию сдают,от этого и пляшут.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Фев 2021)

@darling, общий анализ есть, биохимия была год назад, нарушение липидного обмена, эритроцитоз.
Спазм - ангиоспазм, спазм сосудов.
И вроде бы эта самая полинейропатия.

А как вы с утра встаньте?
Если процедуры не вставать?


----------



## darling (12 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А как вы с утра встаньте?
> Если процедуры не вставать?


прости,носовершенно не поняла ,что ты написала.Поясни.

с  утра дома? Сейчас намного лучше. Боль есть,но расхаживаюсь.Душтеплый.

Полинейропатия? Сахарный диабет есть?


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Фев 2021)

Я не видела, что там написал смартфон))
Как вы встает с утра, если после процедуры не можете встать?
Сахарный диабет должен быть, потому что у всех в роду, с поджелудочной что то не так.
Сахар 6.5 говорят много на тощак, я есть не могу, натощак все время получается.

Трентал я пробовала в таблетках, результата нет.
Берлитион тоже в таблетках.
У меня рука парализованна, если чуть больше что поделаю, сразу очень сильные боли.
Они и так сильные, с утра ад просто.
Рука не слушает совсем, в вертикальном положении не больше 10 минут.
Хотя до нового года ещё хоть как то держалась.

Если полинейропатия не деабетическая, как ее лечат?
Я руку сгибаю, все что ниже в спаме, пол живота и в ногу куда-то уходит.
До поликлинике пока не доберусь особо, у нас холодно ещё, при моих симптомах как раз самое плохое дело.

Электрофорез с эуфилином помогал немного, отек убирал в трапеции.

ДДТ это что за процедура?


----------



## darling (12 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Как вы встает с утра, если после процедуры не можете встать?


вот так и встаю.На капельнице лежу около часа В корсете-потихоньку встала -села Посидела и пошла. В кабинете встаю на четвереньки на кушетке Таким образом уходит боль.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Трентал я пробовала в таблетках, результата нет.
> Берлитион тоже в таблетках.



тоже в таблетках принимала Эффекта не заметила. 



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Они и так сильные, с утра ад просто.
> Рука не слушает совсем, в ве


с утра и у меня-ад Кое-как встану Натянула корсет С ним легче. Индометацин+габапентин Иногда ставлю себе кеторолак,когда совсем невмоготу.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если полинейропатия не деабетическая, как ее лечат?


также как при сахарном диабете. Основные препараты берлитион и октолипен. Есть ещё кое-какие. Массаж,физиолечение. Щадящая физическая нагрузка.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> лектрофорез с эуфилином помогал немного, отек убирал в трапеции.


знаю про магнитотерапию.


----------



## darling (12 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ДДТ это что за процедура?


диадинамические токи. Ощущение как будто всю поясницу рыхлят граблями.Три вида токов. Мне нравится.


----------



## darling (12 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> руку сгибаю, все что ниже в спаме, пол живота и в ногу куда-то уходит.


сопереживаю.Крепись.Что говорят врачи?


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2021)

Парез говорят.
Я тоже вставала раньше как то.
С утра не в моготу, к вечеру нормально.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2021)

Тоже сначала помогал габапетин.
Сейчас от него только голова болит, Лирика ещё есть, Трамадол, который я берегу.
По моему больше простой нестероид помогает, чем Трамадол.


----------



## darling (13 Фев 2021)

мне нормально габапентин. Бывает если дозировку превышаю-отекаю утром..
ОХ сколько таблеток перебрала На сегодня остановилась на индометацине-помогает+мазилка+свечи.
Слышала про лирику (прегабалин)но её суетно выписывать через ВК. Да и читала зависимый препарат.
Парез-снижение мышечной силы и поражение нервов. Он от чего развился?


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2021)

Вроде бы от корешкового синдрома.
Мышца атрофировалась.
Я думала, что он от невроза.
Пока думала, мышцы не стало.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2021)

Лирика, я ее очень редко пью.
Когда совсем плохо.
Она тоже особо не помогает.
Я не знаю, на сколько он зависимы.
По разному, маленькая доза мне подходила 0, 75 я сама удивилась.
Сначала бахнула 300, как выписали.
Долго к этому препарату вообще не прикасалась после этого.


----------



## darling (13 Фев 2021)

если редко лирику принимать,то зависимости и синдрома отмены не будет.

а что помогает? Это ведьнадо выбрать-подобрать. Из  кучи  НПВС  выбрала подошел дешевый индометацин. Дорогие и не очень -особого эффекта не видела.

А может комплекс помогает,скорей всего -да


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2021)

Мне любой по моему помогает.
Бывает, что чуть легче.
У меня спастика, причем давно уже.
Что это, я не знала.
Зарядкой ее снимала.
Там даже не боль, потеря чувствительности.
Ну и боль потом.
Если долго лежать на животе с утра, немного лучше.


----------



## darling (13 Фев 2021)

хорошо когда любой препарат помогает. Я выбирала,выбирала,при артериальной гипертензии,что при болях в спине нужен  тщательный подбор.

спастика-спазмированы мышцы?


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2021)

Я так думала, может так и есть.
Но что то их много, спазмированых.
Можно сказать, что они как то не работают совсем.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2021)

В плече, и под ним.


----------



## darling (13 Фев 2021)

расслабить миорелаксантом?


----------



## tatabel (13 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мышца атрофировалась



А почему вы думаете, что она именно атрофировалась? По каким признакам? 
Может она просто меньше противоположной?


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2021)

Милорексанто нет, ничем не расслабляет.
Tatabel, она наверное не атрофировалась, а гипотрофировалась.
Я правильно не знаю, ее на фото видно, сухая вся.
Скорее больше противоположной.
Трапеция точно.
И под затылком.
Я апликатор по разному мучаю, если долго трапеций лежать рука уходит в спазм, если с валиком под шеей, чтобы ее немного вытянуть, вроде лучше. И  стопа сразу теплая становиться.


----------



## tatabel (13 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Скорее больше противоположной.


 Не поняла, та что атрофировалась больше?


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2021)

Гипертрофия, это когда мышца замещается соединительной тканью, атрофия, когда сохнет.
Я не знаю что она сделала, но плечо ушло вперёд  и там находится.


----------



## tatabel (13 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> соединительной тканью, атрофия, когда сохнет.



Просто как вы это определили? Что именно такие изменения в мышце


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2021)

Кисть высохла и болит, разогнуть в локте руку не могу. Если разгибаю то только с помощью другой руки, через силу.
Ее нужно конечно попытаться разработать, но что то она не в какую.
Милорелаксант я уже не знаю, очень на чуть чуть помогает мидокалм.
Чтобы тянуть было не больно так.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2021)

Я ей в сматфон попасть не могу, не считая других действий, что там определять.


----------



## darling (14 Фев 2021)

tatabel написал(а):


> о меньше противоположной?


может быть. Не отрицаю т к не знаю



Kaprikon написал(а):


> очень на чуть чуть помогает мидокалм.
> Чтобы тянуть было не больно так.


 так что же это? Как и чем лечить или хотя бы улучшить состояние.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Фев 2021)

Вроде спастическая кривошея была.
Сейчас уже не знаю, что.
Я наделала и массаж и растяжки, все, что нельзя.
Чем лечить не знаю, вроде нужно ботекс было колоть.
С самого начала.


----------



## darling (14 Фев 2021)

мммдаа Надо разбираться тщательно иначинать адекватное лечение.


----------



## darling (14 Фев 2021)

Всем добрый вечер! Прошли выходные.Время быстротечно.

Завтра пойду на работу в колючем поясе.Естьу меня такой аккуратный с завязками. Пусть царапает,раздражает кожу поясницы.Улучшает кровообращение.

С утра занималась баночным массажем. Мои бедра в маленьких синячках.Хорошо поработала. Выходила на улицу,за спиной рюкзачок-сначала крючило,потом разошлась и как ни в чем не бывало.Как же хорошо когда не болит.Да же неверится. Стоп!  Я верю,всё будет хорошо. Уже есть маленький прогресс.

Комплексное лечение в приоритете.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Фев 2021)

После капельницы улучшения!!!!>))
Что вам колят, напишите пожалуйста.


----------



## darling (14 Фев 2021)

трентал +физраствор капельно
церебролизин 5,0 в/в струйно
вит В6 п/к

Физкабинет -ДДТ


Да, улучшение есть.Сама ещё стараюсь.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Фев 2021)

Вы Молодец!


----------



## AlexSam (15 Фев 2021)

@darling,


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вы Молодец!


присоединяюсь!


----------



## darling (16 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> присоединяюсь!


а вот и нет,дорогие мои. Переусердствовала два дня назад. Ночью была война с прострелами -расстрелами. Думала с ума сойду. Даже кеторолак поставить не могла.
Виной всему мои ванны (видимо вода была горячая) и баночный массаж на бедрах. Это больно.Боль спровоцировала прострелы. Так что позвоночник -хрупкий надо беречь его и себя.Так сказала мой платный невролог. Опять грит-ничего страшного.это нормально.Продолжать НПВС,миорелаксант. После двух уколов кеторолака всё прошло.
Ложиться боюсь.сижу или хожу. После лежачки вновь боль.


----------



## darling (16 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Да, улучшение есть.Сама ещё стараюсь.


вот и постаралась. Сейчас улыбаюсь. А ночью думала крыша сьедет,такое впервые.


----------



## AlexSam (16 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> а вот и нет,дорогие мои. Переусердствовала два дня назад. Ночью была война с прострелами -расстрелами.


Нет, Молодец!
Спина, как Лучший реабилитолог контролирует,за каждую ошибку жестко наказывает.


darling написал(а):


> После двух уколов кеторолака всё прошло.


Много обсуждали на форуме,колоть или пить,большинство ( и врачи) склоняется к таблетированной форме. Посмотрите по поиску.


----------



## darling (16 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> спина, как Лучший реабилитолог контролирует,за каждую ошибку жестко наказывает.


вот. Больше таких ошибок не будет. Запомнится эта ночь на веки-вечные. Думаю что мне так плохо было? Тошнило- я с перепугу 2 таб мидокалма выпила,давление упало,мотало во все стороны.



AlexSam написал(а):


> Много обсуждали на форуме,колоть или пить,большинство ( и врачи) склоняется к таблетированной форме. Посмотрите по поиску.


хорошо посмотрю. ПИла сладкий,мне кажется толку нет от него,а в\м через 5 мин отпустило.


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (16 Фев 2021)

Пить, форму для инъекций?


----------



## darling (16 Фев 2021)

На больничном до четверга,у нас не очень-то любят больничников (как и везде) да ещё мой доктор вякает,руками махает.

Позвонила сегодня медсестре невролога (которая больничный выдала) Рассказала что случилось,а та О Боже! Целый выговор мне сделала. У самой грыжи позвоночника.  "Ты,да ещё у невролога наблюдаешься и такое творишь!" Смолчала я,согласилась. А сама подумала....иди ты. Простите меня.



Ирина Хомутенко написал(а):


> Пить, форму для инъекций?


Иринка,лапочка,опять не поняла тебя. Напиши ещё раз


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (16 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Иринка,лапочка,опять не поняла тебя. Напиши ещё раз


Пить, раствор для инъекций?


----------



## darling (16 Фев 2021)

Ирина Хомутенко написал(а):


> Пить, раствор для инъекций?


нееее это не буду,всего один мл Я жеж максималистка. Мне надо много и сразу. Таблетки-точно не понравились.


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (16 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> нееее это не буду,всего один мл Я жеж максималистка. Мне надо много и сразу. Таблетки-точно не понравились.


А я колюсь опять, сама вроде получается


----------



## darling (16 Фев 2021)

Все спокойной ночи. Без снов. Устроила себе кровать,поменяла бельё,кошечки рядом со мной мурычат. Проснуться бы ....и пойти как ни в чём не бывало. Может быть когда нибудь -будет.

А ,нет- так привыкну,лишь бы ухудшения не было.

Вон сколько больных вокруг,да ещё болячки хлеще нашего.


----------



## darling (16 Фев 2021)

Ирина Хомутенко написал(а):


> А я колюсь опять, сама вроде получается


что колешь и в какое место? Я в бедро,до опы не достаю.


----------



## AlexSam (16 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> вот. Больше таких ошибок не будет. Запомнится эта ночь на веки-вечные. Думаю что мне так плохо было? Тошнило- я с перепугу 2 таб мидокалма выпила,давление упало,мотало во все стороны.
> 
> 
> хорошо посмотрю. ПИла сладкий,мне кажется толку нет от него,а в\м через 5 мин отпустило.


Пока измените образ жизни-много ошибок будет. Все постепенно придёт. Спальное место  изменили? Это почти половина суток, если не спать, то прилечь. На работе, как сидите, уже разобрали? 
Увидела про ванны( хорошая штука, мне очень нравиться),как принимали: концентрация соли, время, после ванны  правильно полежать?
Сейчас все важно.


----------



## darling (17 Фев 2021)

Спабибо,благодарю.Это надо так запомнить! И никаких стрессов. Спальное место-нет. Ещё недосуг смотреть,но обязательно буду советоваться. Нужен 1.5 матрас  . Посоветуйте пожалуйста. Или где глянуть.
Ванны будут комнатной температуры и не более. Соль чаще добавляю 200гр обычную пищевую йодированную. Или просто масла ароматизированные.

Вот после ванны не лежала, занималась обычными делами,а нужен отдых,везде об этом пишут,говорят.

Движения-только щадящие,никаких перегрузок.

Также нужно сбалансировать прием таблеток.

вот так
-габапентин 300мг утро день
-мидокалм 150мг вечер
-НПВС при болях
-комбилипен 1т утро вечер
-амитриптилин 25мг на ночь


----------



## darling (17 Фев 2021)

Доброе утро всем! Сегодня пойду в ортопедический салон,смотреть что там есть.


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (17 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> что колешь и в какое место? Я в бедро,до опы не достаю.


В бедро тоже Колю, сейчас мексикор


----------



## горошек (17 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Нужен 1.5 матрас . Посоветуйте пожалуйста.


Я брала на сайте «Много сна». Выбор огромный, цены минимальны, доставка бесплатная, размер подбирается любой с шагом в 5 см. Я люблю беспружинные, кладём их на разложенный диван. Высоту тоже любую там подберете, как по мне, то для дивана 10-13 вполне достаточно. Жесткости там тоже самые разные. И отзывы можно почитать, они реальные, сама писала. Магазин платит деньги за отзывы, тем, кто уже покупал, при этом не требуется совершенно, чтоб он был положительным.


----------



## AlexSam (17 Фев 2021)

@darling, здравствуйте!
Посмотрите здесь
https://www.medhouse.ru/forums/14/. 
Мы говорим про лечебные ванны, не гигиенические.) позже посмотрю, были скрины по этой теме.  Температура индифферентная, т.е. Приближена к температуре тела.
Для начала лучше 32-36’, 15 мин., соль 3 кг на 200л. А ещё лучше, подойти к физиотерапевту, она назначит и даст процедурную книжку для домашней бальнеотерапии.


----------



## darling (17 Фев 2021)

Ирина Хомутенко написал(а):


> В бедро тоже Колю, сейчас мексикор



купила мелоксикам,пусть лежит. Он же ксефокам,только дешевле.


----------



## darling (19 Фев 2021)

Доброе утро всем!

Состояние душевное на двойку. Что-то руки опустились после кошмарной ночи прострелов. Страх появился,что вновь может повториться. 
Улучшение есть,с этим можно жить. Приспособиться к обезболиванию,миорелаксантам. Всё как-то удручает. Ведь не поехать в гости,отдохнуть где-то. Утро всегда бывает тяжелым. Кому нужно смотреть на меня ползающую.

А слёзы капали...Надо вновь к психотерапевту ,лечение надо.АД или нормотимики.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Доброе утро всем!
> 
> Состояние душевное на двойку. Что-то руки опустились после кошмарной ночи прострелов. Страх появился,что вновь может повториться.
> Улучшение есть,с этим можно жить. Приспособиться к обезболиванию,миорелаксантам. Всё как-то удручает. Ведь не поехать в гости,отдохнуть где-то. Утро всегда бывает тяжелым. Кому нужно смотреть на меня ползающую.
> ...


А вино? Коньяк?


----------



## darling (20 Фев 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А вино? Коньяк?


Федор Петрович,уважаемый наш доктор! У меня жеж куча таблеток,в том числе психотропы -крыша не отьедет?
На днях у знакомой была - столовая ложка в чай супер коньяка. Мне понравилось-всё так мягко мило,улыбчиво,тело легкое. 

Давайте Вам вышлю бутылочку  Кенисберга 6  Только куда ? 

А можно в чай капельку-ст ложку?  Боюсь! Все-таки амитриптилин,габапентин,мидокалм и прочая хрень.

Амитриптин плохо работает 25мг на ночь и вот результат.Легла в 22 проснулась в 03 и не спится.
Мне нужен крепкий полноценный сон 5--6 час достаточно. Дозу амика повысить до 50мг? Он ведь накопится в организме и хоть чуть,чуть обеболит. Так ведь?

моего доктора сегодня будут поздравлять блатные пациенты,спиртное понесут.А не понесут-выпросит сам.Ему нужно для вдохновения,он ещё и художник. Да,да! Возмёт мольберт скамеечку, флянчик с коньяком и пошел в лес ваять картины.В основном природа. Неплохо. Выставки раз в год. Даже покупают от 3 до 10 тр


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2021)

Так все лекарства назначаются в каплях, грамма и ложках. Так что ложечка не помешает остальным таблеткам.
Амитриптилин днем, а на ночь Феназепам.


----------



## darling (21 Фев 2021)

Амитриптилин стала принимать 25мг 3 раза в сутки. Вот сегодня с него сон был отличный. Один раз встала по нужде,не помню как доплелась,уснула вновь.

Феназепам боюсь как огня,видела жестокие ломки у молодых ребят. Бензо......зависимость,круче наркотиков.  Принимаю его когда надо срочно унять раздражение-половинку.

Надеюсь на старый добрый амик-сделает своё обезболивающее действие.Правда сухость от него неимоверная Ладно,переживу! И сон наладится с ним.

Остальные препараты уменьшила дозировку. Мидокалм-150мг на ночь. При болях индометацин.Такая же мазилка и свечи.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2021)

Очень хорошо. Нормальный вариант решения проблемы сна.


----------



## darling (21 Фев 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> чень хорошо. Нормальный вариант решения проблемы сна



спасибо,доктор! Ваши одобрения вдохновляют.  Итак -амитриптилин 25 мгх 3раза в сутки.
Не помешает.Может и настроение выровняет в конце-концов. А то качели замучили.

Сегодня ходила много,потом с гостинцами зашла к внучке,дочке. Хорошо провела время. А вот ушла с трудом,еле допёрлась до дома. Больно. Всегда надо таскать с собой косметичку с таблетками. И водичкой.
После капельниц проставлю себе  аркетал 2.0  № 10  Заказала  пентовит Комплекс вит гр В


----------



## Весёлый (21 Фев 2021)

@darling, Лариса, список лекарств уже достаточно большой... 
Контролируете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> спасибо,доктор! Ваши одобрения вдохновляют.  Итак -амитриптилин 25 мгх 3раза в сутки.


А 2 пробовали?


----------



## darling (22 Фев 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А 2 пробовали?


амитриптилин 50мг на ночь Сегодня-эффект виден,вновь в 03 часа.Жарю котлеты,а кругом тишина

может нейролептик слабенький? Они и сон дают и боли снимают.

Правда от гали (глоперидола слюни текут и язык выпадает) Мои практические наблюдения,когда работала в психиатрии.



Руся написал(а):


> что диклофенак та ещё гадость, но как не странно помогает мне лучше даже чем аркоксия


да и цены разные. Мне диклофенак  ппфффф  Лучше анальгин+новокаин+В12  Иногда кеторол.Колоться всё время не будешь, жаль свои бедра.Итак тянет от опы до коленок сзади.


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (22 Фев 2021)

Хлорпротексен можно попробовать ещё


----------



## darling (22 Фев 2021)

@Ирина Хомутенко, да,есть такой. Труксал. Посмотрю погуглю. Спасибо,Ирина!

 ещё посмотреть совместимость и взаимосвязь с моими болячками. У меня гипертония,принимаю гипотензивные. Психофарма часто снижает давление.

Надо всё проверять-экспериментировать  хи-хи  А что делать?

Был случай -после сирдалуда встать не могла,АД даже не определялось,зато тахикардия была офигенная.Думала сердце выскочит.

[если днем амитриптилин 25 мг,на ночь хлопротиксен 0,0015 (1 табл)  -нормально?  Амик вообще можно отменить.

Врач советует феназепам на ночь. Но я брыкаюсь,от него адская зависимость Даже если № 7  И синдром отмены.


----------



## горошек (22 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> да,есть такой. Труксал. Посмотрю погуглю.


Мы с дочерью пробовали. Седативного эффекта у обеих не было никакого, а вот тахикардия у обеих началась практически сразу. Так что всё индивидуально.


darling написал(а):


> Врач советует феназепам на ночь. Но я брыкаюсь,от него адская зависимость


Зависимость эту сама видела. Да, это прям беда. Но, при однократном приёме или даже за пару недель приёма не должна она сформироваться.


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (22 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> если днем амитриптилин 25 мг,на ночь хлопротиксен 0,0015 (1 табл)  -нормально?  Амик вообще можно отменить.
> 
> Врач советует феназепам на ночь. Но я брыкаюсь,от него адская зависимость Даже если № 7  И синдром отмены.


Ну как говорила моя психиатр, он не вызывает зависимость (хлорпротексен), но я его не смогла пить жуткое головокружение было, долго она заставляла его пить, я не пила его, покрывалась атараксом. И удалось её уговорить перейти на стрезам, вот теперь мне хорошо.


----------



## darling (22 Фев 2021)

Атаракс можно попробовать на ночь целую таблетку+ 25амитриптилина. Сазвонилась с врачом,сказала -пробуй. Атаракс зависимости не вызывает,амик нужен для подавления боли. 

Плюс у меня ещё габапентин 900мг в сутки. Так что хватит,а то толерантность начнёт расти.


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (22 Фев 2021)

Атаракс, меня уже не берет


----------



## darling (22 Фев 2021)

@Ирина Хомутенко, к сожалению,меня тоже. Половинку принимаю днем и ничего особенного не чувствую. Надо наладить режим,особенно сна.
На ночь приму 50мг амика+атаракс таблетка+мидокалм.  От ночных судорог -лимонным соком ступни намажу (вожу просто долькой)


----------



## AlexSam (22 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> если днем амитриптилин 25 мг,на ночь хлопротиксен 0,0015 (1 табл)  -нормально?  Амик вообще можно отменить.



Здравствуйте!

Вы меня пугаете такими вопросами.  Я понимаю, что у Вас большой опыт, но врачи не лечат себя и своих близких!

Подсматривала у психотерапевтов, транквилизаторы назначают при тревожности, нарушениях сна, в паре с АД, они не сразу действуют, есть какой-то «мостик», поддержка на период,  пока не действует основной препарат. Нужен Контроль крови.
При маленьких дозах или больших, резкой отмене или злоупотреблении можно спровоцировать острый психоз.



darling написал(а):


> Врач советует


Врач не должен советовать транквилизаторы. Она должна поставить диагноз, взять на себя ответственность за НАЗНАЧенное лечение. Может Вам обратиться к другому врачу?


----------



## darling (23 Фев 2021)

Спасибо .Всё правильно. 

Психотерапевт - высока на профессиональном уровне. Милая душевная женщина. У неё побываешь-тяжесть уходит. Всегда помню её слова и применяю в жизни.



AlexSam написал(а):


> Вы меня пугаете такими вопросами. Я понимаю, что у Вас большой опыт, но врачи не лечат себя и своих близких!


не пугайтесь. Пожалуйста.

Лечь на стационарное лечение-обследование нет возможности (имею в виду отд пограничной патологии)  Диагноз доктору известен на протяжении 4-5 лет. На очных однократных приемах не многое удается ,тем более по телефону. Пусть хоть так,но жизнь становится однозначно-комфортнее.

Всем доброе утро! Всегда было бы таким. Спала крепко,без пробуждений. Встала в своё время 05 часов.
Небольшая разминка, душ,корсет.
Завтра буду пробовать Версатис.


----------



## darling (23 Фев 2021)

Весёлый написал(а):


> ариса, список лекарств уже достаточно большой...
> Контролируете?


да,  убрала некоторые, все в микродозах. А то увлеклась,боль притупилась и радёшенька.

Саша,спасибо за напоминание.

на сегодня
-конвалис 600мг в сутки
-амитриптилин 10мг на ночь
-мидокалм 150мг на ночь №7
-при болях нпвс

СМТ, ВТЭС по Герасимову -что это за процедуры? Есть ли эффект?


----------



## AlexSam (23 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Психотерапевт - высока на профессиональном уровне. Милая душевная женщина. У неё побываешь-тяжесть уходит. Всегда помню её слова и применяю в жизни.


Хорошо! А то мне показалось, что Вы сами себе назначаете, экспериментируете.


----------



## darling (24 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Хорошо! А то мне показалось, что Вы сами себе назначаете, экспериментируете.


бывало и назначала,но это не есть хорошо.  Сегодня утром ёкнуло,что вся консервативная терапия пустое дело. Конечно,острый период надо успокоить таблетками,иньекциями. В последующем сама,посоветовавшись с медиками.
Огромная нагрузка на желудок,печень....одно лечим,другое калечим. 

Сижу в  пластыре Версатис,наклеила на две точки.  Боли нет-немного тянет бедра сзади,но это уже пустяк.


----------



## AlexSam (24 Фев 2021)

@darling, здравствуйте! Хроническая боль калечит всю  жизнь,нашу и близких. Если лечение комплексное, то закончите фарм.поддержку, останется только лфк. Не переживайте, при побочках - симптоматическая терапия... да Вы и сами знаете!)


----------



## darling (24 Фев 2021)

Спасибо за поддержку и одобрение. На самом деле надоело,другой подход нужен. А главное движение,не форсировать,а потихоньку. Ленюсь-это правда. Осознала,поделилась с Вами-это уже шаг вперёд. Жаль ЛФК зал закрыт из-за пандемии. Ходила бы туда после смены.


----------



## darling (25 Фев 2021)

Сегодня на удивление хорошее настроение. Пришла на работу бодро и весело. Морозец крепкий -30. Корсет ,который опоясывает всю спину.
Пластырь Версатис  вчера попробовала. Обезболивание есть. 
Утром приняла гипотензивные и....больше ничего. Просто намазала  поясницу мазью "индометацин" 

Периодически встаю,прохаживаюсь.  Мысли о  смене образа жизни,причем конкретно.


----------



## darling (25 Фев 2021)

Сколько волнительных предчувствий, сколько надежд... Ведь впереди весна и вместе с ней и новая, невероятно прекрасная жизнь. Удивительная, когда умеешь удивляться, счастливая, если ты готова…

Ручьи побегут, и первая зелень окрасит бережки. В какой уж раз! А как будто в первый…

Теплый ветер чуть тронет, чуть повредит прическу и весело побежит дальше…

Каким веселым и радостным кажется все вокруг.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2021)

Похоже выздоравливаете!


----------



## darling (25 Фев 2021)

Вашими молитвами,как говорит мой доктор-шеф. Форум меня мотивирует,и  Ваши ответы ,Федор Петрович. Хочется жить,да. Сейчас поверила,что может быть улучшение. Пусть не полное выздоровление! Буду стараться. И этот позвонок наконец-то найдёт себе место и утихомирится.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Вашими молитвами,как говорит мой доктор-шеф. Форум меня мотивирует,и  Ваши ответы ,Федор Петрович. Хочется жить,да. Сейчас поверила,что может быть улучшение. Пусть не полное выздоровление! Буду стараться. И этот позвонок наконец-то найдёт себе место и утихомирится.


Знаете анекдот про Гондурас?


----------



## darling (26 Фев 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Знаете анекдот про Гондурас?


....
Тот, что смотрит вдаль:
- Что случилось, однако, что происходит?
- Да понимаешь, что-то в последнее время меня Гондурас беспокоит.
- А ты его не чеши, и беспокоить не будет!)    

Этот?


----------



## darling (26 Фев 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> в этот раз круто долбануло((еле выползла.. Испугалась, если честно..



такая же история,три дня на больничном  Утром подняться вообще не могла-война,стреляло во все стороны. Отчего? Почему так то?
Сейчас у секретаря была,у неё группа по какому-то заболеванию бедер. Показала бинты жесткие,ей невролог бинтует подтягивает мышцы.


----------



## darling (26 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> А ты его не чеши, и беспокоить не будет!)



аааа....забыть про это место и всё! Не так уж и больно,просто тянет,тянет -то назад,то вниз  Хочется самой растянуться и выправить .


----------



## darling (26 Фев 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> Док, надо выбирать правильных мужиков


  где-то правильные затерялись. У нас есть пациент-диабетик,оба симпатизируем друг другу. Всегда с благодарностью.  
Вот как встречаться,если такая безобразная болячка? Только сейчас присела ,почти весь прием стоя провела. Давит,тянет,жмёт....как ещё сказать? В области кресца,копчика. 
Как сказала,что к полудню пройдёт -прошло на самом деле. Вотьььь те дела


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> ....
> Тот, что смотрит вдаль:
> - Что случилось, однако, что происходит?
> - Да понимаешь, что-то в последнее время меня Гондурас беспокоит.
> ...


Вот.
Вы поменьше больное место теребите – оно и болеть не будет.
Но соседние должны работать с избытком за пораженный сегмент.

Прямо сейчас придумал новый тезис для лечения боли в спине.
Лечение боли в спине физическими тренировками строится по принципу коммунизма. От каждого больного позвонка по способностям, а от каждого здорового по потребностям!


----------



## darling (26 Фев 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот.
> Вы поменьше больное место теребите – оно и болеть не будет.
> Но соседние должны работать с избытком за пораженный сегмент.



не буду теребить. Как это соседние работать с избытком. По простому скажите ,пожалуйста


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2021)

Сперва по сложному.
Это из соседней темы.
Главная задача физической реабилитации при боли в спине вызванной заболеваниями позвоночника и мышц – формирование такого стереотипа движений и тренировка тех мышц, которые обеспечивают минимальное участие патологически пораженного сегмента в выполняемой нагрузке.

Все просто, но как это объяснить пациенту!?

И сегодня в переписке с Вами нашёл всем понятный пример  объяснения принципа физических тренировок при скелетно-мышечных болях в спине:
￼
Лечение боли в спине физическими тренировками строится по принципу коммунизма.
От каждого больного позвонка по способностям, а от каждого здорового по потребностям!

А все способности, и потребности человека во многом зависит от самого человека. Определитесь с тем что вам надо и тренируйте свой организм соответственно своим желаниям или своим потребностям ! 

То есть все тренировки должны быть направлены на то чтобы достичь максимальной подвижности оставшихся здоровых позвонках и минимальной подвижности в больных позвонках.

Понятно ли?
￼


----------



## darling (26 Фев 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Определитесь с тем что вам надо и тренируйте свой организм соответственно своим желаниям или своим потребностям !








Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть все тренировки должны быть направлены на то чтобы достичь максимальной подвижности оставшихся здоровых позвонках и минимальной подвижности в больных позвонках.
> 
> Понятно ли?


понятно!  Ваши слова мотивируют к действиям 🌺Благодарю,Федор Петрович!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2021)

А порядок исполнения этих действий соблюдаете? Порядок выполнения упражнений: лечебных, потом восстановительных,, потом тренировочных – соблюдаете?


----------



## darling (26 Фев 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, обязательно буду соблюдать  Это же моё здоровье. Не хочу кособоко ходить. Пока на начальном этапе,на самой первой ступеньке. Учусь. Благодарю 🌺Главное желание делать. И наконец-то поняла,что фарматерапия полезна только в остром периоде. Остальное пшик.
Не раз вспомню нашего невролога "странную женщину" Её слова,глядя на снимки-корсет,парацетамол(дорогие табл не покупай) ЛФК.

пс я то,дурашка,закидалась таблетками. Думала-чудо табл есть. Ан,нет!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2021)

И в этот период нужны таблетки. Только другие условно – для мозгов.


----------



## darling (26 Фев 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, поняла,Федор Петрович  ОК! Найду что-нибудь. Что например? А может мои мозги справятся без фармы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Фев 2021)

Конечно, справятся. Главное желание.


----------



## darling (1 Мар 2021)

Всем доброго времени!  Убрала почти все таблетки,остались только гипотензивные.
Ну и габапентин 900мг в сутки. Мне показалось ,что он помогает.

Жизнь налаживается.Раньше любила полежать с книгой,ТВ,да просто подремать. Сейчас либо стоя,либо сидя. Слишком тяжело вставание после лежания. Гнет и кособочит. Ползаю на четвереньках по всей квартире (благо одна живу),потом на дорожку,корсет. Вот эти действа выпрямляют меня. Пешком на работу,вот и совсем расходилась.

Смирилась с такой сумятицей. По мере узнавания своих болей-прострелов ,будет лучше с каждым днем. Верю!


----------



## AlexSam (1 Мар 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Всем доброго времени!  Убрала почти все таблетки,остались только гипотензивные..
> Верю!


Доброе весеннее!
А что осталось из лечения? Что делаете?


----------



## darling (1 Мар 2021)

Сегодня последняя капельница-трентал . Церебролизин 5,0 в/в струйно.

Попрошу медсестру,чтобы   поставила в/в новокаин+В12+глюконат кальция 5,0   ,ещё №5


----------



## AlexSam (1 Мар 2021)

А кроме медикаментозного?


----------



## darling (1 Мар 2021)

@AlexSam, на работе стараюсь не сидеть-сиднем. Встаю по мере возможности и....хожу. Пока так.
После работы в парк,хоть один круг пройти.


----------



## AlexSam (1 Мар 2021)

darling написал(а):


> на работе стараюсь не сидеть-сиднем. Встаю по мере возможности и....хожу.


А это?! 😢http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/kompleks-lechebnoj-gimnastiki-v-ostrom/


----------



## darling (1 Мар 2021)

@AlexSam, утром часть упражнений делаю.  

Весь комплекс отпечатала,упражнения знаю ,но  не делаю,к стыду.   Вотььььь и ною. Дела нужны,а не слова.


----------



## darling (1 Мар 2021)

Да,мне очень неловко оттого,что ленюсь и не делаю для себя же оздоровительных прогулок и упражнений.

Мысль о смене образа жизни сидит во мне прочно. Но что мысли и слова? Вера-без дел мертва.

Комплекс упражнений в утренние часы не получится. Тогда вечером после работы.  Вот сегодня и начну.
Иначе быть не может.
Уверилась в том,что фарматерапия нужно в остром периоде. Остальное за мной.Остальное и есть главное.


пс вчера видела нашего инструктора по ЛФК,схожу сегодня ,попрошусь на тренажер.


----------



## darling (1 Мар 2021)

darling написал(а):


> пс вчера видела нашего инструктора по ЛФК,схожу сегодня ,попрошусь на тренажер.


кабинет ЛФК закрыт,к сожалению . Произвольно незаметно делаю упражнения в кабинете.



Марина555 написал(а):


> скорее всего застой ...сама по ночам и утром "умираю"..А что у тебя конкретно? Сколько лет,работаешь? Я пластырями редко пользу


листез позвонка в пояснично-кресцовом отделе -по простому сьехал позвонок+протрузии +сколиоз.

в ноябре 2020 острая боль,начала активно лечиться. Блокады,НПВС,мазилки....всё перепробовала вплоть до психотропных.

За это время поняла,что обезболивание только на время -день,час,полчаса. Физиолечение-ДДТ  Вывод -  щадящее движение,корсет,ЛФК  При сильных прострелах-кеторолак в/м,даже простой анальгин подойдёт.

На сегодня только габапентин 900мг в сутки. Остановилась на нём,чувствую некую расслабленность.

Курс капельниц сегодня заканциваю трентал-кап-но+церебролизин 5,0 в/в струйно. Медсестра ещё добавляет новок+В12+глюконат кальция(кстати эта иньекция  очень хороша)



Марина555 написал(а):


> Скорее всего застой ...сама по ночам и утром "умираю"


застой! Хоть спать не ложись. Надо правильно спать-подушка,матрас.  У меня две кошки-поспишь с ними правильно! Одна на меня лезет,вторая в коленки укладывается


----------



## Марина555 (1 Мар 2021)

@darling, да, так же...у меня кот,спит в ногах...тяжелый,не сдвинуть🤣Перед сном лежу на аппарате Кузнецова,раслабляет)
Пока дождусь МРТ(23.03)...😂
Сейчас начала ксефокам в/м,мидокал,омез,амелотекс...
Хорошо когда есть хоть с кем пообщаться на больную тему)🌺 Удачи)😉


----------



## darling (1 Мар 2021)

Марина555 написал(а):


> Сейчас начала ксефокам в/м,мидокал,омез,амелотекс...


всё это ставила.Эффект есть,но не надолго.



Марина555 написал(а):


> Пока дождусь МРТ(23.03)...


напишешь.Бесплатно идёшь?



Марина555 написал(а):


> Хорошо когда есть хоть с кем пообщаться на больную тему)🌺 Удачи)


действительно -больная тема.  Я тоже рада 🌹

Всё бы нормально,но утро убивает меня. Молюсь про себя. Неужели так  застаивается?


----------



## Марина555 (1 Мар 2021)

Да,еду,бесплатно...получилось взять направление...там очередь. Да и столько уже денег выкинуто на лечение🤪
Хоть бы один курс убрал окончательно боль...нет...только притупляет.. А ночей иногда боишься из-за боли...хронический недосып..😰 До этого 2 раза подряд делала платно...
Пытаешься хоть что то бесплатно получить от нашей медицины(
У нас в Калиниграде есть лечебный центр кинезиотерапии,говорят хорошо помогает...дорого,но с тобой занимаются...
Я бы с удовольствие попробовала бы..., но это надо жить там , чтобы постоянно посещать...а я живу за 120км...Как то так...

Да примерно понимаю,идет отек без движения,от этого и боли утром....Я пока целый день "ношусь", стараюсь не думать о боли...но утро...и ночь....жесть👹

А ты пробовала целебрекс в таблетках? Если да..,то как тебе?


----------



## evgeniya875 (1 Мар 2021)

А у меня наоборот утром встаю нормально, 20 минут на ногах и болеть все начинает 🤷‍♀️ А ночью бывает просто бока затекают перевернуться надо


----------



## darling (1 Мар 2021)

Марина555 написал(а):


> уже денег выкинуто на лечение


да сколько во мне плавает от церебролизина



Марина555 написал(а):


> окончательно боль...нет...только притупляет.. А ночей иногда боишься из-за боли...хронический недосып..😰 До этого 2 раза подряд делала платно...


дай пять! Прямо в точку сказала.  Сплю крепко,просыпаюсь в 05 от болей.  Принимала мидокалм на ночь 150мг,так советовала невролог.Сейчас даже не знаю,полное разочарование в фарматерапии. Боль снимается на время.
Невролог капельницы назначила-по шаблону. Ладно медсестра из неврологии добавила своё и согласилась ещё на 5 уколов.



Марина555 написал(а):


> Пытаешься хоть что то бесплатно получить от нашей медицины(


надо просить настойчиво,только тогда что-то получится. Я по своим коллегам сужу.



Марина555 написал(а):


> Да примерно понимаю,идет отек без движения,от этого и боли утром....Я пока целый день "ношусь", стараюсь не думать о боли...но утро...и ночь....жесть👹
> 
> А ты пробовала целебрекс в таблетках? Если да..,то как тебе?


дилакса-аналог целебрекса.  Эффект был. На неделю,не больше.

аркоксия(эторикоксиб) - был тоже. Эффект хороший,но недолго.  Простой ортофен за 30 рублей лучше боли снимал,честное слово.

БОльше дорогие покупать не буду.



evgeniya875 написал(а):


> о, 20 минут на ногах и болеть все начинает


действительно всё наоборот. Разные причины заболевания.



Марина555 написал(а):


> кинезиотерапии


надо погуглить ,посмотреть есть ли у нас? Наверное всё платно. Честно говоря надоело лечитьсяМожет оставить в покое? Где-то Фёдор Петрович писал - "не чеши" и не будет беспокоить. Как-то так.
Просто движение. Без особого напряга.


----------



## evgeniya875 (1 Мар 2021)

darling написал(а):


> действительно всё наоборот. Разные причины заболевания.


Вроде здесь читала что если скованность с утра это суставная боль, может конечно и путаю. Но скованности я не чувствую. С утра спокойно тьфу тьфу тьфу встаю, а вот потом начинает ныть, тянуть и автоматом напрягаюсь вся (больше от страха мне кажется) и вот тогда и начинаются мелкие прострелы, не так ногу поставила-получи, и как то напряженность во всем теле чувствуется сразу после этих прострельчиков. А вообще в мышцах спазмированные может так стрелять? Не от позвоночникам, а именно от напряжения в мышцах?


----------



## darling (1 Мар 2021)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> если скованность с утра это суставная боль,


вынужденная поза,мои четвереньки -это позвонок сьехавший шалит,да ещё рядышком всё в протрузии,сколиоз. 



evgeniya875 написал(а):


> ныть, тянуть и автоматом напрягаюсь вся (больше от страха мне кажется) и вот тогда и начинаются мелкие прострелы, не так ног


Женя,мне кажется всё ж психосоматика+какие-то отклонения от нормы есть. Ты скукоживаешься .Страх! Вот он виновник!  Проанализируй чего боишься. Напиши. И избавляйся скорее .


----------



## горошек (1 Мар 2021)

Марина555 написал(а):


> да, так же...у меня кот,спит в ногах...тяжелый,не сдвинуть🤣


Присоединяюсь ко всем, чьи ноги по ночам страдают под тяжестью котов! 🙃 Хорошо, что моя кошечка худенькая. Но когда переворачиваешься, то создаёт весьма активное сопротивление, и, если стоит лапами на ноге, то прям как буравчики они в ногу заходят 😃


----------



## evgeniya875 (1 Мар 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Женя,мне кажется всё ж психосоматика+какие-то отклонения от нормы есть. Ты скукоживаешься .Страх! Вот он виновник!  Проанализируй чего боишься. Напиши. И избавляйся скорее .


💯 страх! Уже анализировала. Страх испытать сильную боль. Даже когда скукоживаюсь если где чего не так пошло, то задаю себе вопрос «для чего боишься то?» и отвечаю себе «ну испытаешь боль вылечат и все, было же уже сильный прострел который вообще не давал встать даже в туалет, ну пережила же и здесь пережимаешь», но нет барьер такой в голове стоит и жалость к себе, это самое конченное чувство. Сама себе жизнь усложняю. Ребёнок растёт, а я пол года валяюсь и все понимаю головой, но не понимаю как выкинуть это все из головы...


----------



## darling (1 Мар 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Присоединяюсь ко всем, чьи ноги по ночам страдают под тяжестью котов!


милости просим! Наши котейки...а как без этих милых мягких животиков.



горошек написал(а):


> Но когда переворачиваешься, то создаёт весьма активное сопротивление, и, если стоит лапами на ноге, то прям как буравчики они в ногу заходят


да,да  Обе убегут,потом слышу,вновь пристраиваются.



evgeniya875 написал(а):


> страх! Уже анализировала. Страх испытать сильную боль. Даже когда скукоживаюсь если


сильная боль? Скажи себе "ну и что?" ты уже испытывала раз,два Ничего же не случилось.Пережила. 


evgeniya875 написал(а):


> , было же уже сильный прострел который вообще не давал встать даже в туалет, ну пережила же и здесь пережимаешь», но нет барьер такой в голове стоит и жалость к себе, это самое конченное чувство.


жалость к себе-негативное чувство,оно разрушает,давит,не даёт жить.  Надо вибираться из этой хни.да,да ! 

Хорошо,что осознаешь,понимаешь своё состояние.Значит поправишь его обязательно. 

О жалости к себе - опять же подумай,ты ведь с руками ,ногами.У тебя семья любящие муж и ребенок. Всё в порядке. Надо всего лишь поменять свое мышление в позитивную сторону.
Тяжело,но поверь,Женечка - эмоциональная сторона-дело поправимое. Пишу из своего личного опыта.


----------



## La murr (1 Мар 2021)

@darling, Лариса, Вы пишете, что у Вас листез (смещение позвонка).
Сужу по собственному опыту. 
Мне с моим спондилолистезом консервативное лечение давало крайне кратковременное облегчение. 
Не помогают уколы и таблетки вернуть сместившийся позвонок на место, увы...


----------



## darling (2 Мар 2021)

La murr написал(а):


> Не помогают уколы и таблетки вернуть сместившийся позвонок на место, увы.


да,примерно догадываюсь,что не вернуть. Только оперативное вмешательство. Нейрохирург не советует,да и наш Федор Петрович тоже. Сама не хочу.



La murr написал(а):


> Мне с моим спондилолистезом консервативное лечение давало крайне кратковременное облегчение.


 сделана операция?  

Разочаровалась в консервативном лечении,всё на время и снять острую боль-только и годятся таблетки и уколы. Ох,сколько во мне всего с ноября 2020г!  

@La murr,  поделитесь или где почитать о Вашем заболевании . Благодарю за участие.


----------



## darling (2 Мар 2021)

Вчера после работы ходила по парку. Умеренный шаг,ни быстро,ни тихо. Красота ,ели,чищеные дорожки,скамеечки,кормушки для белочек и птиц,скрипучий белый снег под ногами. Всё это радовало глаз и душу.

Один круг-довольно-таки большой для меня,ленивой. В гору тяжеловато,с горы-весело. Ещё радовало то,что нигде ничего не болит,не мешает,не тянет.

Уснула в 20 часов,в корсете. Проснулась в 05ч . Тянет мышцы,тянет в правый здоровый бок,есть небольшая боль. Расходилась на дорожке.

Подумала,усмехнулась-вся оставшаяся жизнь в движении,стоя,сидя....ложится никак нельзя.
А может быть когда-нибудь научусь правильно вставать? И не будут искриться глаза от боли?
Неужели так "залёживаются" позвонки? Просто говоря.


----------



## AlexSam (2 Мар 2021)

darling написал(а):


> да,примерно догадываюсь,что не вернуть. Только оперативное вмешательство. Нейрохирург не советует,да и наш Федор Петрович тоже.


Здравствуйте!
Как наша диета? Меня сподвигли), получилось начать?

Федор Петрович вначале предполагал ревматоидный полиартрит, обследовались? И снимки с разгибанием? Блокады какие делали, сколько раз?



darling написал(а):


> Разочаровалась в консервативном лечении,всё на время и снять острую боль-только и годятся таблетки и уколы. Ох,сколько во мне всего с ноября 2020г!


Вспомнила, как мама тоже так решила и перестала пить гипотензивные. Под утро как подскочило до 200.
Иногда без таблеток никак. Берегите себя!


----------



## darling (2 Мар 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Как наша диета? Меня сподвигли), получилось начать?


сегодня могу похвастать! Вечером небольшая порция гречки с грудкой. Чай. Сегодня смузи - там всё есть,на молоке. Пришла на работу,приема ещё нет. Пью чай с лимоном и кусочек колбаски (так захотелось) без хлеба. С собой взяла яблоко и апельсин-на перекусы.



AlexSam написал(а):


> Федор Петрович вначале предполагал ревматоидный полиартрит, обследовались? И снимки с разгибанием? Блокады какие делали, сколько раз?


артрит у меня? Специальные исследования не делала. Блокады новокаин+дипроспан №2  больше не стала - эффект на тройку.



AlexSam написал(а):


> Иногда без таблеток никак. Берегите себя!


Спасибо большое 💥 🌹   Гипотензивные принимаю
- индапамид 2,5 утром
- ивабрадин 2,5+2,5 под контролем пульса
- физиотенз - вечером под контролем АД


----------



## AlexSam (2 Мар 2021)

> Посмотрела ещё раз, в описании есть спондилоартроз 2 Ст., стеноз тоже связан с суставами( и симптом рассаживания по утрам -  суставной компонент
> 
> Заключение МРТ пояснично-кресцового отдела позвоночника
> 
> ...



Блокады др.Ступин писал:


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это блокада триггерных точек.
> Скорее нужна фасеточная.
> 
> Делать 5 дней. И омез на ночь.
> Ходить в корсете. Аппликатор. Мази.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Для начала попросите хорошие снимки в сгибании и разгибании. Их Вам положено сделать при листезе.
> Не болит, так как...воспаление проходит и он приживается на новом месте.


Я бы сдала кровь СоЭ, ревматизм, хотя бы просто убедиться, что все в порядке.


----------



## darling (2 Мар 2021)

Для начала попросите хорошие снимки в сгибании и разгибании. Их Вам положено сделать при листезе.
Не болит, так как...воспаление проходит и он приживается на новом месте.

может приживётся? Господи,помилуй!




AlexSam написал(а):


> Я бы сдала кровь СоЭ, ревматизм, хотя бы просто убедиться, что все в порядке.



СОЭ-это общий, Ревмопробы? Да? Сдам завтра,если берут. Обязательно.

@AlexSam,  благодарю за участие . Я ещё та медичка,с самолечением, и недоверие докторам. Я сама-называется.


----------



## AlexSam (3 Мар 2021)

@darling, здравствуйте!
Волнуюсь за Вас. Конечно, все пройдёт.) Но нужно это облегчить и ускорить. Легкое ЛФК.Вы же  представляете,2 позвонка,соединены между собой связками, суставчиками и диск между ними. Позвонок съехал, связки удержали. Суставные поверхности уже не так соприкасаются. Диск сплющился и выпятился, давит, вокруг все воспалилось, болит. Сейчас воспаление уменьшилось. Вы прокололи кучу лекарств, все замечательно, но питание диск получает из окружающих тканей, а там застой и «мусор», лейкоциты, детрит, питания тканей нет... Как улучшить кровообращение? Как донести туда лекарства и питание? ЛФК. Когда лёжа сгибаете носок на себя, другой от себя Идет такой выброс венозной крови, как у сердца. Носочки потянули-сердцу помогли.) Ноги красивее.)  главное без фанатизма и регулярно. Без скручиваний и прогибов. Из личного опыта, всегда начинаю подъём ног по одной.  Даже «велосипед»,с одной педалью.)Что бы нагрузки на поясницу не было. А с упражнениями и настроение улучшается.
 На чем рассаживаетесь с утра? Говорили, что собираетесь купить дорожку?


----------



## darling (3 Мар 2021)

Всем доброго времени и позитивных эмоций   🌺 

Вчера читала темы и "мотала себе на ус"  Внимательно,примеряя к себе. Скажу,что утро было на четверку. Проснулась,сделала несколько упражнений ...так как могла . Осторожно спустила ноги с кровати ииии пошла осторожно,немного вкось,но не так больно. На дорожке несколько шагов. Потом душ,массажер. Завтрак. Осталось 20 мин полежать на иголочках. Пешком на работу,в гору с одышкой С горы-весело и бодро.

Вот такое утро. 



AlexSam написал(а):


> Волнуюсь за Вас. Конечно, все пройдёт.) Но нужно это облегчить и ускорить


спасибо за участие🙏



AlexSam написал(а):


> Легкое ЛФК.Вы же представляете,2 позвонка,соединены между собой связками, суставчиками и диск между ними. Позвонок съехал, связки удержали. Суставные поверхности уже не так соприкасаются. Диск сплющился и выпятился, давит, вокруг все воспалилось, болит. Сейчас воспаление уменьшилось. Вы прокололи кучу лекарств, все


ооооооо!!! Вот это надо разобрать по косточкам,чтобы понимала,что там творится.



AlexSam написал(а):


> Вы прокололи кучу лекарств, все замечательно, но питание диск получает из окружающих тканей, а там застой и «мусор», лейкоциты, детрит, питания тканей нет...


да ,за полгода во мне плавает "мильон"

отчего там застой?  Питание откуда идет? Лейкоциты,что с ними делать?

Детрит-вообще впервые слышу я ведь начинала работать в травматологической  больнице. Сейчас она принимает весь Екатеринбург. Знаменита своими специалистами. Это так-отклонение.



AlexSam написал(а):


> Как донести туда лекарства и питание? ЛФК. Когда лёжа сгибаете носок на себя, другой от себя Идет такой выброс венозной крови, как у сердца. Носочки потянули-сердцу помогли.) Ноги красивее.) главное без фанатизма и регулярно. Без скручиваний и прогибов. Из личного опыта, всегда начинаю подъём ног по одной. Даже «велосипед»,с одной педалью.)Что бы нагрузки на поясницу не было. А с упражнениями и настроение улучшается.
> На чем рассаживаетесь с утра? Говорили, что собираетесь купить дорожку?


ой,как мне разобраться? Сегодня буду читать Вас . Дорожка механическая есть.  

Да, регулярно. У меня будут вопросы,пожалуйста,заглядывайте ко мне. Я безмерно рада,что разберусь в своей болячке🌹


----------



## AlexSam (3 Мар 2021)

@darling, я тоже за Вас рада. Но не забывайте, что это длинный путь и чем меньше будут шажочки, тем устойчивее результат. Сосредоточьтесь на малейших успехах. Боль уменьшилась, остался дискомфорт-это прорыв. С утра легче встали- огромный шаг. И это все Ваша заслуга.



darling написал(а):


> отчего там застой?  Питание откуда идет? Лейкоциты,что с ними делать?
> 
> Детрит-вообще впервые слышу я ведь начинала работать в травматологической  больнице. Сейчас она принимает весь Екатеринбург.Знаменита своими специалистами. Это так-отклонение.
> 
> ой,как мне разобраться? Сегодня буду читать Вас . Дорожка механическая есть.


Застой - воспаление, отек, детрит - распад, «мертвые» клетки, омертвевшие ткани. ЛФК, рефлексотерапия ( Иппликаторы, ванны, массаж...), движение.
Начните с ЛФК. Если закрыть кабинет и улечься на коврик, думаю Доктор поймёт.)


----------



## darling (3 Мар 2021)

darling написал(а):


> отчего там застой? Питание откуда идет? Лейкоциты,что с ними делать?


@AlexSam,  можно чуть подробнее



AlexSam написал(а):


> Начните с ЛФК. Если закрыть кабинет и улечься на коврик, думаю Доктор поймёт.)


после приема так и делаю(доктор домой)только на кушетке. На коврике удобней. Подумаю,что принести или у сестры-хозяки возьму. На иголках лежу каждый день. Ванна? Чуть теплая,можно что-то добавить?
Движение-после работы захожу в парк. Там большой круг,большая дорожка. После хотьбы хорошо себя чувствую. Палки скандинавские стоят на работе. Хожу в корсете,который опоясывает всю спину, оттягивает плечи назад.

Массаж пока подожду. Боюсь что-то нарушить.

пс на ревмопробы не сдала,забыла Завтра


----------



## AlexSam (3 Мар 2021)

darling написал(а):


> @AlexSam,  можно чуть подробнее


 Попробую))
В ответ на раздражение нервного корешка возникает воспалению.  асептическое воспаление, без микробного агента. Сначала острое воспаление фагоциты, микрофаги, макрофаги, ферменты и всякое такое. Усиливается обмен. Медиаторы воспаления приходят из окружающих тканей и крови. Организм, что бы ограничить очаг организует барьер,процессы пролиферации, уменьшается приницаемость сосудов, возникает венозный  застой, уменьшается лимфоток.Появляется отек. Поле боя за забором. Везде трупы, распад тканей, все залито кровью и лимфой.Выделяются  серотонин, гистамин,ферменты для «чистки», кратковременные и долгоиграющие. Простогландины нужны, но они долго не хотят покидать поле боя ( для этого и нужны НПВС, при острой фазе,помочь им с почестями удалиться) и покой для места воспаления,что бы воспаление не стало разлитым и чрезмерным. След. этапом воспаление купируется, начинается глобальная чистка и восстановление поврежденных тканей.
И лучше  проводить поэтапное лечение, в зависимости от этапов протекания болезни. 
Как-то так.)🤗


----------



## darling (3 Мар 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> И лучше проводить поэтапное лечение, в зависимости от этапов протекания болезни.
> Как-то так.)


Спасибо Вам большое. Очень тронута участием. Буду изучать,понимать и выполнять  🌹


----------



## darling (3 Мар 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> В ответ на раздражение нервного корешка возникает воспалению. асептическое воспаление,


Отчего воспаляется нервный корешок?

Поняла, воспаление приходит из окружающих тканей и крови. Я думала ,что сдвинутый позвонок  царапает окружающие ткани -от этого боль.



AlexSam написал(а):


> Организм, что бы ограничить очаг организует барьер,процессы пролиферации, уменьшается проницаемость сосудов, возникает венозный застой, уменьшается лимфоток.Появляется отек.


Ага, возник отёк.


AlexSam написал(а):


> Везде трупы, распад тканей, все залито кровью и лимфой.Выделяются серотонин, гистамин,ферменты для «чистки», кратковременные и долгоиграющие. Простогландины нужны, но они долго не хотят покидать поле боя ( для этого и нужны НПВС, при острой фазе,помочь им с почестями удалиться


Вычистить! Серотонин,гистамин,чистильщики.

- серотонин - это биогенный моноамин (в народе - «гормон счастья»), который способствует регуляции поведенческих реакций и эмоционального состояния человека.
Этот гормон каким образом чистит?


Простогландины? Усиливают биологические реакции в организме. Почему их нужно удалять?

НПВС - понятно.



AlexSam написал(а):


> След. этапом воспаление купируется, начинается глобальная чистка и восстановление поврежденных тканей.


что входит в этот процесс? Массаж,иголочки,движение,ЛФК, для меня снижение веса,корсет. Образ жизни менять.
При  сильных болях -нпвс или анальгетики  однократно. Так?



AlexSam написал(а):


> И лучше проводить поэтапное лечение, в зависимости от этапов протекания болезни.
> Как-то так.)


  сколько получается этапов  болезни?

-острый(когда всё больно,дискомфортно)
-подострый ( слегка купируются боли)

Что потом? Есть или нет ремиссия? Или менять образ жизни и жить с этим? В моем случае -позвонок закостенеет и не будет тревожить. Да?


----------



## darling (3 Мар 2021)

@AlexSam, Простогландины нужны, но они долго не хотят покидать поле боя ( для этого и нужны НПВС, при острой фазе,помочь им с почестями удалитьс        

почему им нужно удалиться? Ведь они усиливают биологические реакции в организме. Так?


----------



## AlexSam (3 Мар 2021)

darling написал(а):


> @AlexSam, Простогландины нужны, но они долго не хотят покидать поле боя ( для этого и нужны НПВС, при острой фазе,помочь им с почестями удалитьс
> 
> почему им нужно удалиться? Ведь они усиливают биологические реакции в организме. Так?


2 форм, 1- которые всегда  присутствуют в организме, 2-е образуются при воспалении. НПВС старые, воздействуют на все, новые( селективные), только на 2.


----------



## AlexSam (3 Мар 2021)

@darling, Лариса, Вы так пронзительно спрашивали, чем обезболить. Можно я посоветую,из опыта: электрофорез новокаина.  Можно чередовать с  йодид калия. Если нет аллергии и противопоказаний.
Если нет возможности или желания делать блокады фасеточных суставов, можно тоже попробовать физио: фонофорез, магнитофорез с гормонами( противовоспалительный и снимет отек) НПВС (противовоспалительный), хондроитин,( восстанавливающий),долобене (там гепарин - противоотечный). Можно на выбор, можно смесь. Но должны быть в форме геля, а не мази. Физио паравертебрально. Не заходить на позвоночник.
И все советы обсуждайте с врачом!


----------



## darling (3 Мар 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Можно я посоветую,из опыта: электрофорез новокаина. Можно чередовать с йодид калия . Если нет аллергии и противопоказаний.


эту процедуру нужно курсом пройти? 7-10 раз?Аллергии нет .



AlexSam написал(а):


> Если нет возможности или желания делать блокады фасеточных суставов,


пожалуй,нет желания.



AlexSam написал(а):


> фонофорез, магнитофорез с гормонами( противовоспалительный и снимет отек)НПВС(


с гормонами? Спрошу в физкабинете что они смогут делать



AlexSam написал(а):


> )НПВС( противовоспалительный), хондроитин,( восстанавливающий),долобене ( там гепарин- п


хондроитин нужен? Наши -ревматолог,платный невролог говорит,что действие не доказано. И я совсем отказалась от хондропротекторов. КОгда-то принимала Артру.



AlexSam написал(а):


> долобене ( там гепарин- противоотечный).


можно просто гепариновой мазью пользоваться на больное место?



AlexSam написал(а):


> должны быть в форме ГЕЛя, а не мази. Физио паравертебрально. Не заходить на позвоночник.


  Паравертебрально-не хочу (делала без эффекта)



AlexSam написал(а):


> И все советы обсуждайте с врачом!


обязательно. Но только с платным. К нашим не пойду.

@AlexSam,  здоровья Вам и близким. Мира и добра.  🙏 🌺



AlexSam написал(а):


> электрофорез новокаина. Можно чередовать с йодид калия.


пошла в физкабинет💃


----------



## AlexSam (3 Мар 2021)

@darling, курс и что чем с неврологом обсудить и физиотерапевтом, какие аппараты есть Вы знаете, примете взвешенное решение.
Хондропротекторы опять в тренде.) Много работ о положительном эффекте совместно с НПВС.
Спасибо! Вам тоже пожелания Здоровья!


----------



## darling (3 Мар 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> то чем с неврологом обсудить и физиотерапевтом, какие аппараты есть Вы знаете, примете взвешенное решение.


невролог- электрофорез с новокаином №7



AlexSam написал(а):


> Хондропротекторы опять в тренде.)


их очень много. Заказывала на айхербе. Банка-в ней 40 пакетиков,в пакетиках 6 табл+капсулы. Приняла 3 банки -это 120 пакетиков. Даже не знаю что сказать проэффект.

Посоветуйте-что? Невролог назначала иньекции хондрогарда №10

Лучше,конечно ,во внутрь. Я вся исколота.  Только успеваю гепариновой мазью синяки и уплотнения мазать.

пс только что пришла с работы, вновь ходила в парке. Сегодня было тяжеловато,когда морозец-лучше. Тахикардия до 130 уд в мин, приняла ивабрадин. Поем и улягусь на иголки.Еда скромна,да и кушать не очень хочется. Чай с молоком, сыр,яйцо. Правда яйцо обвалял в майонезе


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Мар 2021)

@darling, как вы его обваляли, сырое яйцо?
Поосторожнее с электрофорезом, там где нет иннервации, у меня получился термический ожог.
Преднизолон - была сегодня на приеме у психиатра, она колит его один раз в месяц, вместе с НСПВ
Ревматоидный артрит у нее.
Сразу заметила, что я "ношу" правую руку в левой.
Парез, так хотелось верить, что невроз.


----------



## AlexSam (3 Мар 2021)

darling написал(а):


> невролог- электрофорез с новокаином №7
> Посоветуйте-что? Невролог назначала иньекции хондрогарда №10
> 
> Лучше,конечно ,во внутрь. Я вся исколота.  Только успеваю гепариновой мазью синяки и уплотнения мазать.


Я не люблю инъекции. Только, если неотложка. В юности колола себе диклофенак, вит.В, никотинов. До сих пор удивляюсь, зачем себя так мучила. И так все болит. И таблетки  пью в острой форме, курсом. Когда говорила про хондропротекторы и др.,именно введение физическими методами фонофорез ( ультразвук), магнитофорез. Можно комбинировать мазалки, гель долобене, нимесулид и ходроксид.


----------



## darling (4 Мар 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> как вы его обваляли, сырое яйцо?


так нет жижи-вареное



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Преднизолон - была сегодня на приеме у психиатра, она колит его один раз в месяц, вместе с НСПВ
> Ревматоидный артрит у нее.


куда колет,в какое место?



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Сразу заметила, что я "ношу" правую руку в левой.
> Парез, так хотелось верить, что невроз.


 Парез.Восстановлению подлежит? Вообще что говорит психиатр по поводу таких болячек?



AlexSam написал(а):


> Я не люблю инъекции. Только, если неотложка. В юности колола себе диклофенак, вит.В, никотинов. До сих пор удивляюсь, зачем себя так мучила. И так все болит


 что верно,то верно.Как раз эти места и болят. Все исколотые места мажу гепариновой мазью. Есть старые уплотнения от диклофенака.
Лучше в вену. 



AlexSam написал(а):


> Можно комбинировать мазалки, гель долобене, нимесулид и ходроксид.


ОК!🌺



AlexSam написал(а):


> пью в острой форме, курсом.


 по поводу курса. Знаю,понимаю,что нужен непрерывный  курс - у меня прием  хаотичный.Заболело - табл,укололась и дальше. 

Сейчас кровь сдала на биохимию,общий и ревмапробы. Отпишусь по результатам.

Утро было на четверку. Сразу не встала-упражнения ....все действия по плану. Бодро пришла. Села  ОХ!  Больно, неприятно в ягодицах. Приняла ортофен 1т. Буду работать полусидя-полустоя. Раз на раз не приходится. 

В планах купить хондропротектор. Курсом. На полгода. Хоть и говорят врачи про его недоказанность  Так надо или нет?

Отчего сидеть не могу? Очень пренеприятное чувство -тянет во все стороны,копчик ощущается. Воспаление,отек там всё-таки присутствует. Значит надо продолжать лечение таблетками? Курс-5 дней,ортофен 1тх2 раза,габапентин 600мг в сутки.Омезом прикроюсь.Хватит. Согласую с неврологом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2021)

Копчик лечится разгрузкой – подушкой для копчика во время сидения, физиотерапией, блокадой


----------



## darling (4 Мар 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Копчик лечится разгрузкой – подушкой для копчика во время сидения, физиотерапией, блокадой



спасибо   🌺  🌹 Сегодня иду на электрофорез с новокаином. Подушка есть,сижу на ней . Блокаду -нет. Таблетку приняла-всё прошло.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Мар 2021)

@darling, хорошо, что вареное.
Я его пробовала с сахаром взбивать, сырое.
Психиатр говорит, что расстройство точно не соматофорное, и я зря трачу время, вернее тратила время.
Как лечиться, не знаю-сирдалуд+фенозипам.
По большому счету мидокалм+фенозипам раньше убирал спазмы, и только.
Пока пробую ипидикрином с ЛФК, потому, что все остальное просто мимо,
Парез, это больно, мне уже никак лечить это не хочется, но я ещё почему то просыпаюсь с утра, по ночам очень плохо.
Преднизолон колет в мягкое место, и мажет гепарином.
Кто лечит тромбоцитоз? Или как узнать, почему высокие тромбоциты?
Есть не алкогольный гепатоз, и диффузные изменения почек.
У меня не поясница болит, а весь шейно-грудной отдел.
По предварительным диагнозам это миелопатия, шейные корешки свободны, но руки поражены обе.
Левая лучше немного, правая висит, и все.


----------



## darling (4 Мар 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Как лечиться, не знаю-сирдалуд+фенозипам.
> По большому счету мидокалм+фенозипам раньше убирал спазмы, и только.
> Пока пробую ипидикрином с ЛФК, потому, что все остальное просто мимо,


мидокалм,сирдалуд,фенозепам -знаю. Ипидакрин (аналог нейромидин) Пробуй,как сама чувствуешь,что лучше помогает.
Конвалис пробовала?

ЛФК -хорошо!


Kaprikon написал(а):


> арез, это больно, мне уже никак лечить это не хочется, но я ещё почему то просыпаюсь с утра, по ночам очень плохо.
> Преднизолон колет в мягкое место, и мажет гепарином.


Сопереживаю тебе  Всё-равно лечи.  🌺



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Кто лечит тромбоцитоз? Или как узнать, почему высокие тромбоциты?
> Есть не алкогольный гепатоз, и диффузные изменения почек.
> У меня не поясница болит, а весь шейно-грудной отдел.


Высокие тромбоциты-причины разные,также влияет прием кортикостероидов. С показателями крови занимается врач-гематолог.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня не поясница болит, а весь шейно-грудной отдел.
> По предварительным диагнозам это миелопатия, шейные корешки свободны, но руки поражены обе.
> Левая лучше немного, правая висит, и все.


Поняла,дорогая. Будем лечиться с верой и надеждой. Потихоньку,шаг за шагом - вперёд🙏


----------



## darling (4 Мар 2021)

Приём закончен,все утихомирились. Тишина,в кабинете,в коридоре. Люблю это время. Спокойно сижу за компом на подушке,благодушное настроение. Пациенты начали поздравлять с наступающим женским днем. Одна из них подарила воздушный шарфик.
У меня ничего не болит,нет дискомфорта. Так всегда бывает к полудню.  Пусть утро ввергает в тяготу. А я всё говорю "у меня всё хорошо,будет лучше" 

Благодаря,Вам,дорогие форумчане ,доктора и уважаемый Федор Петрович 🌺 🌺  🌺

пс пошла в физкабинет на электрофорез с новокаином. Всё-таки хорошо,что я избрала эту профессию🙏


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Мар 2021)

С праздником.
У Вас хорошая профессия.


----------



## darling (4 Мар 2021)

@Kaprikon, Вас тоже с наступающим  🌹  🌹  🌹женским весенним днем


сходила на электрофорез. Лежа на животе, после процедуры тяжело поднялась. Буду лечиться в коленно-локтевой позе. Девочки медсёстры  -все доброжелательные.Это радует.

У меня похоже хроническая  форма—  медленное течение болезни ,протрузии,листез. Обострение,улучшение....полного выздоровления не будет. А может когда-нибудь будет доброе утро с потягушками🌹💃


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Мар 2021)

@darling, у меня смайлики не работают, в этом приложении, но все равно море улыбок и скорейшего восстановления.
Листез бывает стабильным и нестабильным, если стабильный, должно быть восстановление.
Вы разместите снимки, какой у вас листез.
Если там всё срослось и стабильно, то убрать боль может блокада.
Если вы работаете, то прямой путь к нейрохирургу, не за операцией, а за консультацией.
Все эти конвалисы, габапетины, это временно.

Диск может просел от остеопороза, там другое лечение надо, совсем не конвалис.


----------



## darling (5 Мар 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Листез бывает стабильным и нестабильным, если стабильный, должно быть восстановление.
> Вы разместите снимки, какой у вас листез.


снимки есть в моей теме где-то. Ой,спасибо за участие. 🌹   🌺 Каждому очень благодарна.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> просел от остеопороза,


как узнать,есть ли у меня остеопороз?


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если там всё срослось и стабильно, то убрать боль может блокада.
> Если вы работаете, то прямой путь к нейрохирургу, не за операцией, а за консультацией.


да.Блокаду делала невролог с диспроспаном.Однократно.Не понравилось тк без эффекта.
Нейрохирург нужен. У нас в пол-ке нет,есть в др больнице.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Все эти конвалисы, габапетины, это временно.


мдааа,на сегодняшний день они мне помогает. Дозировка минимальна 300мг. А может самовнушение.

Сегодняшнее утро на п я т ь   

Сижу в корсете,под корсетом игоклки. Опа не болит.  Думаю,что электрофорез с новокаином-это класс!

Всем доброе утро, здравия души и тела🌺

Корсет надет под грудь. Больное место несколько ниже. В области ягодиц слева. Как же натянуть его туда ? Он будет постоянно смещаться. Или попробовать.


----------



## darling (6 Мар 2021)

Всем доброго времени! Три дня отдыхаем. 
Зависла на сериале "Курорт цвета хаки"  Периодически иду по дорожке. Делаю массаж доступных частей тела специальной щеточкой. 
На иголках полежала. Массаж доступных частей тела специальной щеточкой. Состояние удовлетворительное.

Из препаратов только гипотензивные (индап,ивабрадин)

*Вопрос:* Могут ли все мои беВопрсчисленные приемы фарматерапии вызвать понижение гемоглобина?

Вчера -ОАК  гемоглобин 100 ,для женщины это мало.Всегда был в норме 120-130.

Жду биохимию,ревмапробы. Опять к терапевту за лечением почти что анемии.


----------



## Дина (6 Мар 2021)

@darling, а на ферритин сдавали?


----------



## AlexSam (6 Мар 2021)

@darling, вит.В повышают уровень железа. Только если погрешности в питании? Кальций и магний - антагонисты железа.



darling написал(а):


> *Вопрос:* Могут ли все мои беВопрсчисленные приемы фарматерапии вызвать понижение гемоглобина?
> 
> Вчера - ОАК  гемоглобин 100 ,для женщины это мало.Всегда был в норме 120-130.
> 
> Жду биохимию,ревмапробы. Опять к терапевту за лечением почти что анемии.


Здравствуйте! Не болейте!
Это не значительное понижение, у женщины это может быть циклическое. Измените рацион, добавьте красное мясо, печень телячью, апельсиновый, гранатовый сок. Вит.С. Если понижена кислотность - разобраться. И пересдать через месяц.



darling написал(а):


> Зависла на сериале "Курорт цвета хаки"  Периодически иду по дорожке. Делаю массаж доступных частей тела специальной щеточкой.
> На иголках полежала. Массаж доступных частей тела специальной щеточкой. Состояние удовлетворительное.


Доброго дня и выходных!
Теперь Вы нам пример!


----------



## darling (6 Мар 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Доброго дня и выходных!
> Теперь Вы нам пример!


по доброму улыбнуло. Очень благодарна всем. НО выздоровление продолжается. Теперь только вперед,пусть маленькими шажками,но вперёд. Даже день отдыха  сидя на диване откатит меня назад.
Возможно,у меня частичная ремиссия. Частичная. Утро остается чуть тяжелым. Проснувшись делаю упражнения,не вставая,потом тихо иду на дорожку,минут 5-7  расхаживаюсь....и день начался!

@AlexSam, благодарю за электрофорез с новокаином,явное улучшение.

@Доктор Ступин, уважаемый! Перестала теребять болячку в пояснице. Нашла другую - анемию и воспаление десны от удаления зуба. Переключилась на них.

Всегда с Вами,дорогие,форумчане. Море тепла и улыбок!



AlexSam написал(а):


> добавьте красное мясо, печень телячью, апельсиновый, гранатовый сок. Вит.С. Если понижена кислотность - разобраться. И пересдать через месяц.


ОК! К терапевту не пойду. Сорбифер хотела купить.но железистые препараты ....а ну их. Гранатовый сок,апельсины. красное мяско (говядина? без жира,вырезка?) Печень куриная идёт. На рынок надо ехать за мяском и печенью. Спасибо!



Дина написал(а):


> а на ферритин сдавали?


нет. Дочь тоже сказала на ферритин сдать. У нас не делают,в платную пойду.
После выходных придут остальные. Холестерин наверное шкалит. Ещё креатинин крови интересует,как почки работают.
Так много всего во мне....уууууфффф.Как вспомню времена обострения. 

Девочки,дорогие! Вот чуть лучше и как же хорошо на душе!



AlexSam написал(а):


> Кальций


глюконат кальция в/в ставила № 7. До магния не добралась.

Комплекс вит В в отрубях.


----------



## AlexSam (6 Мар 2021)

darling написал(а):


> К терапевту не пойду. Сорбифер хотела купить.но железистые препараты ....а ну их.


К терапевту забегите, Вы же рядом. Таблетки не спешите покупать, раньше времени.


----------



## darling (8 Мар 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> К терапевту забегите, Вы же рядом. Таблетки не спешите покупать, раньше времени.


да,обязательно. Есть терапевт.Она мне и говорила, "что -то вы бледненькая на лицо"

Здравствуй утро! Здравствуй день!

Кособока, ну и ладно. Встала на четвереньки и протёрла полы до блеска. Вот моя зарядка. Чашечка кофе с молоком. Посмотрела в окно.а там всё бело.ни дорожки.ни тропинки. Разминка продолжается.


----------



## darling (9 Мар 2021)

Всем привет!

Пришли моя биохимия
сахар крови 3,9
*холестерин 6,2* (снизился был 7,6!)

*железо *3,3! при норме  9,5-30,0)-купила фенюльс.Мой шеф рекомендовал.Питание отрегулирую.

кальций 2,17  норма  2,02-2,60

АЛТ 18,4 норма
АСТ 25,8 норма

Триглицер 1,38 норма
Щел фосфат  62,20  норма 70-270
Протеины 62,0  норма 65-85
Креатинин крови 69  норма 53-115

все показатели понижены,не на много. Хм!

ревмапробы не сделали


*ОАК *
СОЭ-18
гемоглобин-100
моноциты 9,8
лимфоциты 24,5
и т.д в норме

Интересно,отчего понизился гемоглобин? Всегда была норма 120-130
Думаю,что море препаратов от моей поясницы повлияли. Или моё похудание??? Питание не разнообразное.

пс продолжаю пешие прогулки по парку. Масса положительных эмоций и бодрость. Утро на 4 с минусом. Есть положительная динамика. ОК!


----------



## darling (10 Мар 2021)

О! Сейчас была такая зарядка-лучше -лучшего. Потекла вода из колена раковины-засор. Ладно чистая.Пока выносила мусор,воды натекло 2-3 см на полу! Быстро притащила ведро и тряпки от сестры-хозяйки и начала собирать воду,не лентяйкой ,а руками,внаклон.Собрала,прием не задержался,доктор не ворчал.
Бодра и облегченный выдох.

Всем доброго времени 

Закупила моркови и свёклы у своих пациентов, с грядки. Остальное на рынке смотреть буду. Надо же поднимать гемоглобин.

Утро на 4 с минусом. Прогресс продолжается. Главное не засиживаться,всё время в движении. Вес 77кг -минус 1 кг ,сбросив халат,туфли и иже с ними. Довольна.


----------



## AlexSam (10 Мар 2021)

darling написал(а):


> О! Сейчас была такая зарядка- и начала собирать воду,не лентяйкой ,а руками,внаклон.


О! Когда боль уходит, знаете сколько искушений появляется!)) и ковры выбить в одиночку и мебель переставить!..
Не поддавайтесь. И все будет хорошо.)

Здравствуйте!


----------



## darling (10 Мар 2021)

@AlexSam,  Спасибо,Вам 🌹 🌺 🌹очень поддерживаете. Беречь себя,когда тащила ведро ,чтобы вылить ....про себя ворчала,тяжеловато. Нельзя!


----------



## darling (11 Мар 2021)

Всем доброе утро !

Проснулась среди ночи от выстрела в поясницу Слышу сердце колотится,вот-вот выпрыгнет. Встала, АД 90 и 60 пульс 130 уд в мин. Что ,отчего,не пойму. Приняла ивабрадин и легла ждать,когда всё утихомирится. Последнее время замечаю нормальное или низкое АД. Вес сброшенный влияет.Точно.

Значит прострелы-есть и будут,постараться примириться с ними. Ушла в легкой куртке,а на улице -20!!! УУУУУУ ветер воет. Надеюсь днем теплее будет.


----------



## La murr (11 Мар 2021)

@darling, Лариса, для меня учащённое сердцебиение совсем не норма, я плохо его переношу.
У Вас такое обычно бывает?


----------



## darling (11 Мар 2021)

@La murr, тахикардию категорически не переношу. Консультировалась с кардиологом,ЭКГ,Холтер -показатели в норме. Ишемии нет. Тахикардия обычно бывает от переедания,быстрой хотьбы, волнении. При низком АД-тахи закономерна.  Вот ещё к прострелам присоединилась тахи.
Кардиолог сначала выписала конкор 2,5 и 2,5 утро,вечер. Но конкор снижает давление,без того низкое-ещё снижать!

Выписала кораксан 5мг  2,5+2,5  Аналог ивабрадин несколько дешевле,купила его. Помогает.

@La murr,  что-то артериальное давление стало низким. Слабость от этого,мотает,если по парку хожу-то почти бегом несёт  Так не всегда бывает. Надо купить на запястье тонометр.

пс грешу на мой новый образ жизни,в частности питание. Овощи. На рынок за мясом некогда сьездить,куру не хочу.


----------



## La murr (11 Мар 2021)

Я на ЧСС 121 удар в минуту начинаю изрядно паниковать. Но я с этим столкнулась недавно.
Назначался бисопролол, ранее только при учащении сердечного ритма, теперь принимать постоянно.
А АД ниже рабочего? Плохо его переносите?

Сменила из-за недостатка памяти свой телефон.
Вместе с новым смартфоном в подарок шёл умный браслет.
Осваиваю этот гаджет. 
Пульс считает точно.
Шагомер там, задачи для тренировок можно устанавливать.
Пока нет сил, я ещё с осложнениями ковида борюсь.
Сон как-то там он контролирует - фазы глубокого и поверхностного сна...
Даже сатурацию вроде как измеряет. 
В общем, штуковина занятная)))


----------



## darling (11 Мар 2021)

Бисопролол -пройденный этап. У меня он вызывает бронхоспазм.



La murr написал(а):


> В общем, штуковина занятная)))


о! Да,действительно хорошая. Я как-то недоверчиво отношусь к таким штучкам.

Таскала с собой тонометр,когда принимала серьёзные препараты,отслеживала АД


----------



## горошек (11 Мар 2021)

darling написал(а):


> При низком АД-тахи закономерна.


Разве? Я думала, что при высоком и пульс чаще. Но у меня всегда низкое давление и всегда редкий пульс. Тут был 45-50, и как-то задыхаться начала. Стала пить элеутерококк с боярышником, нормализовался. 
А пульс типа 90 у меня вообще не бывает. Как-то после труксала пульс был 80, так сердце болеть стало при такой частоте сокращений.


----------



## darling (11 Мар 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Разве? Я думала, что при высоком и пульс чаще.


При низком давлении -пульс высокий. Сердце работает с большой нагрузкой,восполняя ....и так далее. Это я точно знаю. 
Все бисопрололы урежают пульс,но при этом снижают давление. Ещё и анаприлин коварен. 
Кораксан- урежает Р ,но не снижает АД



горошек написал(а):


> Тут был 45-50, и как-то задыхаться начала. Стала пить элеутерококк с боярышником, нормализовался.


брадикардия. Тоже плохо,ещё хуже чем тахи. Стимуляторы помогают поднять пульс. 



горошек написал(а):


> А пульс типа 90 у меня вообще не бывает. Как-то после труксала пульс был 80, так сердце болеть стало при такой частоте сокращений.


90 для меня много,даже 80 чувствуется . 60-70 норма. Труксал вызывает тахикардию? Все психотропные надо под контролем АД. Как-то миорелаксант сирдалуд 4мг приняла.так лежала с синими губами и встать не могла. Ой,очень осторожно надо. 

Амитриптилин -для снятия болевого синдрома невролог назначала.Непонятный препарат. На ночь принимала,спала крепко.а утром аритмии.


----------



## горошек (11 Мар 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Труксал вызывает тахикардию?


Может не у всех. Но у нас с дочерью у обеих. Она решила им свой невроз как-то полечить, а я просто потом для чистоты эксперимента. 🤪


darling написал(а):


> Амитриптилин -для снятия болевого синдрома невролог назначала.Непонятный препарат. На ночь принимала,спала крепко.а утром аритмии.


Ну так скорее всего от него. Я читала помню отзывы, многие жалуются, что на сердце плохо действует. У меня полная блокада правой ножки пучка Гиса, поэтому его пить не решилась. При блокадах сердца его вроде нельзя. 
А у меня всегда и пульс маленький, и давление. Анабиоз. 😃


----------



## darling (11 Мар 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> всегда и пульс маленький, и давление. Анабиоз.





горошек написал(а):


> потом для чистоты эксперимента.


тоже экспериментировала труксал. Сильный для меня. Атаракс самое то.

улыбнуло по доброму.


----------



## AlexSam (12 Мар 2021)

Здравствуйте!
@darling, как самочувствие? Колотиться сердечко? Что это было,из-за пострела?
Сегодня в магазине поняла, что к Посту не готова. Обычно, всякие котлетки, вареники в морозилке, что-то я расклеилась совсем(  И Вас вспомнила, наверное 2-ю неделю, нужно мясо есть? Что Батюшка говорит про низкий гемоглобин( и тахикардию)?

Ветер завывает, зима затянулась, все какие-то сегодня злые.


----------



## darling (13 Мар 2021)

Доброго времени! 
Соматически что-то неладно.надо проследить действие гипотензивных таблеток. Сейчас 110 и 60 пульс 60 Вроде всё нормально,но чувствую перебои. 
Неделя сплошная масленичная.Сыропустная. Заканчиваем сегодня все излишества. Не знаю как получится сохранить пост,но хотя бы первую и последнюю неделю.
У батюшки ещё не была. Сегодня вечером -на исповедь планирую.А дальше как Бог даст.

Низкий гемоглобин и тахикардия-примерно знаю что ответит. Больше времени проводить в тишине.Гулять.Чтение Священного писания.И конечно посещение храма,к Таиствам церкви приступать.
Прострелы периодически будут напиминать о тех тяжелых днях. Что было? Даже не знаю.
Дома протерла иконочки.затеплила лампадку,жду в гости дочь и внучку.

У нас -20 Солнце во всю светит.Мороз и солнце.


----------



## AlexSam (13 Мар 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Низкий гемоглобин и тахикардию - примерно знаю что ответит. Больше времени проводить в тишине.Гулять.Чтение Священного писания.И конечно посещение храма.


Наша учительница очень  набожна и воцерковлена. Сахарный диабет и низкий гемоглобин. Батюшка не советовал)) ей отказываться от мяса, т.к. она навредит себе, (наносить себе вред - грех), а это идёт вразрез с понятием Пост. Как-то так.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Мар 2021)

@darling,
Есть рекомендации по правильному поведению при боли в спине, и там совсем не рекомендуют мыть полы тряпкой с наклоном в низ, и вообще никаких особых наклонов.
По поводу мяса-вера у нас как бы мягче сказать, не сильно "славянская", от куда она пришла, там климат другой, и все другое. Так что мясо есть нужно. Вес 77 кг это не много.
Есть специальная белковая диета, которая помогает снижать все.
Есть хорошее русское блюдо "окрошка", но она с мясом.


----------



## Дина (14 Мар 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вес 77 кг это не много.


Вообще-то много.  У автора рост 158. Мне с ростом 164 и весом 75 ИМТ выдает большой избыток массы, а тут на 6 см меньше.
И я, конечно, извиняюсь, обычно я на религиозные темы принципиально не общаюсь, ибо насмотрелась на эту "кухню" изнутри, так сказать, но по вопросам питания при заболеваниях советоваться надо исключительно с врачами, а никак не с батюшками. У нас и врачи-то почти никакой ответственности за назначаемое лечение не несут, что уж говорить про других советчиков.


----------



## горошек (14 Мар 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> но по вопросам питания при заболеваниях советоваться надо исключительно с врачами, а никак не с батюшками.


Для человека воцерквленного это не вариант, т к на исповедь и причастие все равно к батюшке идти. У меня, даже после трёх дневного поста, начались боли в животе и поднялась температура. Мой кишечник плохо переносит растительную клетчатку. Говорила об этом с батюшкой. Он сказал, что надо привыкать. С тех пор не причащаюсь. А ограничения в питании у меня всю жизнь, чревоугодие это и так не мое.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Мар 2021)

В монастыре, на экскурсии была.
Батюшка сказал, что пост при проблемах со здоровьем, это грех.
На счёт худения, особенно резко, я бы не советовала, внутренние органы тоже должны на чем то держаться.
Можно попробовать хотя бы держать вес, который есть сейчас.
Не есть на ночь.
У меня в детстве целая методика была, после 19 только чай, с утра овсянка, залитая водой, она противная иначе, с медом и орехами, обед нормальный, по желанию.
Там все не сложно, за месяца 2-3 мозг привыкает к такому питанию.


----------



## горошек (14 Мар 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Не есть на ночь.


Основная моя еда как раз в ужин, где-то в 19.30. Могу и прям на ночь что-то перекусить. Вес при этом прекрасно держу и даже худею. С детства склонна к полноте. Сейчас уже всё больше пишут о том, что главное это общая дневная калорийность и даже советуют съесть на ночь, например, 2 яичных белка, чтоб запустить похудение во сне.


----------



## darling (14 Мар 2021)

Всем привет и доброго дня! У нас солнце слепит глаза . Можно и затемненные модные очки надеть. Дочь подарила.

Пришла из церкви. Литургия. Сначала тяжело было стоять.переминалась с ноги на ногу. Присесть некуда -полно народу. Хорошо,что в корсете. Спустя время-отпустило. 3 часа на ногах. Неплохо. 
Вчера -исповедь. Причащение-пока не готова.Чтобы не было в осуждение.... 

Зашла к дочери .внучке гостинцев принесла. Все довольны и рады.

Питание? Купила заморозки-смородина.облепиха.клюква,брусника. Особых ограничений не будет. Постараюсь держать первую и последнюю неделю. В остальном как было,так и будет. Часто и малые порции.

Девочки,дорогие! Всё индивидуально. Мы  единичны, именно таких как каждая из нас больше нет! Свои приоритеты и ценности.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Мар 2021)

@darling, кисель можно варить, полезно и вкусно.


----------



## darling (14 Мар 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Кисель можно варить, полезно и вкусно.


раньше говорили "киселька откушать"  Пьет исключительно молоко Маша,компот мамин,простая водичка,чай с молоком всё без сахара.

Кисель сама люблю. Густой сладко-кислый. На работу бутылочку ношу. Перекус.



Дина написал(а):


> Вообще-то много. У автора рост 158. Мне с ростом 164 и весом 75 ИМТ выдает большой избыток массы, а тут на 6 см меньше.


да,много. Чувствуется легкость с каждым потерянным кг. Радуюсь. Лечу как на крыльях,если дыхалка позволяет.
Особой строгости нет,есть ограничения. Мышление меняется в сторону здорового образа жизни. Толчок дала моя болячка в обострении.Вот он-промысел Божий.а может ...не знаю.

 Не хочу большу ползать...Если залежалась,встаю и иду в парк.
 В течение часа хожу. И положительные эмоции,и движение. Особенно сейчас-солнце.белки.мамочки с колясками,обнявшиеся парочки. А детей сколько....ууууу. 

Отдыхаю неделю Так взяла отпуск. Обычно идём с доктором,а тут решила "разбить" отпуск. 5 дней мой уважаемый доктор будет один принимать. Он готов,сказал - отдыхай и приходи.Жду.  Неделю всю распланировала.Будет продуктивный отдых.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Мар 2021)

Да, лёгкость должна быть.
Есть диета кетоновая, там в основном мясо и любые белки и жиры, главное убрать углеводы, любые.
На ней вес не набирается, но вам с вашим гемоглобином скорее всего нельзя ее.
Сегодня обсуждали с врачом по поводу еды и калорий, затрата на один прием пищи 200 клл.
Если есть 3 раза получается в среднем 2400-600 , приблизительно 1800 клл в день. Ну можно этот расчет под себя подстроить. Это по весу.
Очень многие на диетах себя плохо чувствуют. Вплоть до потери сознания,  сотрудница так перед постом себя держала, что в обмороки падала, это не дело совсем.
Весной пост по моему вообще нельзя держать, особенно в северной местности, вернее везде, севернее Москвы, тут солнца мало, и так все плохо, а тут ещё и пост.


----------



## Дина (14 Мар 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Там все не сложно, за месяца 2-3 мозг привыкает к такому питанию.


Да, человек ко всему привыкает, даже к неприятному. И мало того, что привыкает, начинает считать это нормой, а потом и удовольствие получать.
Поэтому можно легко отвыкнуть и от рафинированного сахара и от соли и от чего угодно. Главное, постепенно это делать, чтобы процессы гуморальной регуляции орнанизма в "стресс" не вводить.
С киселем, кстати, не надо забывать, что это 99% углеводы (по сухому остатка, конечно).
Перевела мужа на 2.5 ч.л. сахара в чай-вроде пока не заметил🤣.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Мар 2021)

Кисель можно без сахара.
Я себя наприучала.
Вес 50 кг, при росте 170.

При некоторых проблема иногда как раз сахар и нужен, или углеводы 
- заболевания печени например, ну и опять же мозг, его питают быстрые углеводы, иногда как раз чай с сахаром и помогает.
Муж не будет так быстро соображать))
Вы у него поинтересуйтесь, зачем он столько сахара кладет в чай, может причина есть.

В углеводах ничего нет плохого, главное наверное баланс всего в организме. По большому счету и пост полезен для тех, кто мясо закладывал за обе щеки весь год, очищение опять же.


----------



## Дина (14 Мар 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Кисель можно без сахара.


Я не про сахар, а именно про крахмал.
Конечно, сами по себе углеводы не добро и не зло, а обыкновенная составляющая продуктов, но если мы говорим об "околодиетном" питании, то тут все же уклон надо бы сделать в сторону белков-их всегда не хватает, тогда как углеводов избыток.
Муж просто привык к сладкому чаю, как пьют его миллионы людей. Знаете, какой в детских садах "сироп" дают под видом чая? Дети и не хотели бы, может, такое пить, но попросить воды не все могут, поэтому пьют то, что дают, так и привыкают. Ничего с его мозговой активностью не случиться, доберет другим, я вообще без сахара пью и ничего, работать не мешает (я налоговый консульиант).


----------



## Дина (14 Мар 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> кто мясо закладывал за обе щеки весь год, очищение опять же.


Вроде бы по нормам диетологии мяса в день ПОЛОЖЕНО употреблять 150 г или около того. Нет, ну может кто и есть по полкило каждый день, но, думаю, у таких людей или огромные физические нагрузки, сжигающие весь белок, или избыток массы.


----------



## горошек (14 Мар 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> Вроде бы по нормам диетологии мяса в день ПОЛОЖЕНО употреблять 150 г или около того. Нет, ну может кто и есть по полкило каждый день, но, думаю, у таких людей или огромные физические нагрузки, сжигающие весь белок, или избыток массы.


И хорошо работающая пищеварительная система. Не каждый переварит.


----------



## darling (14 Мар 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Есть диета кетоновая, там в основном мясо и любые белки и жиры, главное убрать углеводы, любые.
> На ней вес не набирается, но вам с вашим гемоглобином скорее всего нельзя ее.


не верю диетам .Фенюльс 1 капсула в день. Свёкла в разных видах. Гранаты. Мясо не хочу.



Дина написал(а):


> киселем, кстати, не надо забывать, что это 99% углеводы (по сухому остатка, конечно).
> Перевела мужа на 2.5 ч.л. сахара в чай-вроде пока не


ОК! Улыбнуло. Сахар немного-совсем чуть,чуть. Купила баночку липового мёда. Чайная ложка перед сном.



горошек написал(а):


> .Вот всякую бурду с молоком нет. Воду просят, даём. Чаще всего не во время еды, а немного погодя.
> А когда дают кисель из одной химии, сразу спрашиваю, кто не будет пить и наливаем воды. Бывало, что не разливая, всю кастрюлю в раковину выливали.


однако! Вообще-то предполагала какое питание в детсадах. Но не везде же?

Пришла с прогулки.Тепло,но ветерок прохладный. Кошки трутся-есть хотят. Немного почитаю и спать.


----------



## darling (16 Мар 2021)

Всем доброго дня. Второй день моего отдыха. Отдых хорошо-активный лучше. Вчера кеторол ставила Утро вновь тяжелое.
Встала в 07 дорожка.протёрла полы.ЛФК. Сравниваю с рабочими днями,было легче. 

Вот так и буду жить,обострение -улучшение. Стабильность усердием укрепляется.

Габапентин вновь глотаю 900мг в сутки.


----------



## darling (16 Мар 2021)

Сижу с Версалем.спать с ним. Мне в садик за внучкой.а меня вновь стрельнуло. Кое-как отошла с кетоналом.
Лечение закончилось,ненадолго же хватило. Вчера-прострел. 
Что-то идёт не так. Гуляла в парке,всё нормально,но чувствовала что косит ...косит и всё.


----------



## AlexSam (17 Мар 2021)

@darling, здравствуйте!
Нужно проследить, что было не так, как встали, как пол мыли и тд  что бы обострения все реже и реже. Все верно, усердие и упорство.
Все будет хорошо. Вы это уже доказали.


----------



## darling (17 Мар 2021)

@AlexSam, спасибо. Проследила - рюкзак был тяжеловат. Да и сумка тоже. Пол - неправильно мою, протираю.Поняла.
Заказала на аптеке.ру -зорника (лорноксикам) и ампульный кеторолак на случаи...тттттт

С утра полежала в ванной. Упражнения кой-какие сделала. Всё-таки режим и ещё раз режим.Вставать и ложиться в одно время. У меня пересып - не есть хорошо.


----------



## AlexSam (17 Мар 2021)

@darling, пол-шваброй под рост, или на коленках( коленки защитить), сумку поднимать на «полусогнутых с выпяченной попой», посмотрите, как штангисты поднимают. Сейчас главное контроль за собой, контроль своих движений. Потом перерастёт в привычку, будет легче.

Здравствуйте!


----------



## darling (17 Мар 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Потом перерастёт в привычку, будет легче.


ОК!


----------



## darling (18 Мар 2021)

Всем добрый день. Встала как обычно в 05 часов.Похоже выспалась. Много дел успела сделать. Осталось полежать на иголках .одновременно слушать канон Андрея Критского.
В субботу или воскресение планирую причастить внучку. Сама готовлюсь и её подготавливаю.Я же  не только бабушка,но и крестная.

Решила вновь проставить кеторол-4-5 раз. Не терплю совершенно дискомфорта. ЛФК хромает,но подтянусь.


----------



## darling (19 Мар 2021)

Всем доброго вмени.

Три дня по утрам -обострение .Вновь боль и кособока. Ставлю иньекции и габапентин.бруфен.сирдалуд.

Заметила что после иголок обострение. Как раз три дня лежала слушая каноны.Дремала.

Возможно такое?


----------



## AlexSam (19 Мар 2021)

@darling, Здравствуйте!
Иголки кратковременное воздействие-стимуляция, длительное более получаса- расслабление. Сомнительно, что в них причина. Может в неправильной позе лежите, больно при надавливании - возникает изгиб, прогиб. 
 Что было «вредящего» кроме ?
Вит В( типа Мильгаммы)?


----------



## darling (20 Мар 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Сомнительно, что в них причина.


хорошо Продолжу лежание


AlexSam написал(а):


> Может в неправильной позе лежите, больно при надавливании - возникает изгиб, прогиб.


обычно ложусь на пол .Всё ровненько. 
Последние разы -на диване.Вот тут -то и могло быть неправильное положение.

Вредящее-ношение тяжестей. Пошла в магазин купить яблоки.Цель-яблоки.Накупила всего ...как всегда.Тяжеловато было. Обычно удобнее нести в левой руке-влево позвонок сьехал.Влево сколиоз.



AlexSam написал(а):


> Вит В( типа Мильгаммы)?


Ставить нужно в мышечно У меня болит в этих местах К сожалению. Можно таблетками дополнить.


----------



## AlexSam (20 Мар 2021)

@darling, здравствуйте!
Нужно продолжить и понаблюдать. Все индивидуально.
Тогда никакое лечение не поможет.( Правильный образ жизни- это основное лечение.
Я лет 10 уколы не ставлю.


----------



## darling (20 Мар 2021)

@AlexSam, хорошо Сегодня посмотрю.  Встала рано. Пошла в парк. Легкий весенний морозец.Всё бело.Снег.
Самочувствие хорошее 
Волнует внучка - кашель.



AlexSam написал(а):


> Я лет 10 уколы не ставлю.


а я колюсь-да ещё внутривенно  оххх эхххх  Не терплю боль. Образ жизни-самое верное.Позитивный настрой,питание,режим дня Выучить таки Выучить не таскать тяжести Спать правильно...и ходить ходить Мне хорошо в движении.

Благодарю.


----------



## AlexSam (20 Мар 2021)

@darling, нужно заставить себя, потом будет привычка.Прекрасно понимаю, я очень нетерпеливая, нужно все сделать по максимуму, все и сразу. Если уборка, то генеральная,а в магазине, если ещё скидки!.. Сейчас в 2-х руках ношу-обязательно. И есть сумки холщовые,под лён, на 2 плеча для бутылок удобно. Ну и 2-3 раза в магазин сбегать-не проблема.)


----------



## darling (20 Мар 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> 2-х руках ношу-обязательно. И есть сумки холщовые,под лён, на 2 плеча для бутылок удобно. Ну и 2-3 раза в магазин сбегать-не проблема.)


у меня небольшой рюкзак из кожи. Ношу вместо сумочки. Войдут и продукты -очень умеренно.

@AlexSam, скажите пожалуйста почему мне удобнее нести тяжесть в левой плюсом к рюкзачку?
Влево патологии Из-за  этого


----------



## AlexSam (20 Мар 2021)

@darling, может рука сильнее, изгиб позвоночника,который не вызывает боль, может просто привычка ( сподручнее).Но Это неконтролируемая нагрузка. Если Вы делаете асимметричные упражнения,  да и вообще любые,то сначала лёжа, без вертикальной нагрузки. Контролируя каждую мышцу, вслушиваясь в ощущения. Можете прекратить в любой момент. Постепенно увеличивать нагрузку. Я шила пояса с песком на липучках,на ноги и руки, бутылочки 0,33л с водой. Те упражнения,что больно уменьшала, до бесконечности Потом возвращалась и увеличивала, хотя бы на один раз, на половинку.

@darling, выходной. Столько домашних дел накопилось... Но Такое Солнце на улице! Пойдём гулять и пусть весь мир подождёт.)


----------



## darling (20 Мар 2021)

@AlexSam,  Вы просто ...чудесная и душевная. Заряжаете позитивом и рекомендации из личного опыта бесценны.


----------



## AlexSam (20 Мар 2021)

@darling, спасибо.


----------



## darling (21 Мар 2021)

Пришли с внучкой из храма. Бабабульки некоторые шикали на нас Злющие-вот те и смирение терпение.  Внучка кашлянула раз.Кашель вызван аллергией Уже выяснили у врача по результатам крови. Сегодня сдали на всякие гельминты. Мне прям не по себе. Причастились и ушли. Напишу ВК об этом. 

У самой с утра тянет мышцы от конца ягодиц и ниже. Как это расценить и что делать. Хотя знаю-хотьба  всё снимет.

Вот жизнь наступила.Улыбаюсь. Ни лежать аааа  только на иголках.Долго не сидеть. Стоять на однм месте например в церкви-выстою переминаясь.Движение-мой любимый конёк.ОК.

Раньше была толстушка-лежебока Поесть поспать телик посмотреть....
Девочки дорогие -я просто тащусь.Извините за сленг.


----------



## AlexSam (21 Мар 2021)

@darling, Здравствуйте! Тянет-не болит, уже хорошо. И знаете, как справляться!

С внучкой- Бог в помощь. Тревожностью Вы ей не поможете. Диагноз поставлен, сами знаете, это половина решения проблемы.
 С Храмом поосторожнее, ладан, мирра может быть аллергенами. Можно поближе к открытой двери стоять, выходить на воздух. Такие бабушки везде, человеческий фактор)


----------



## darling (21 Мар 2021)

@AlexSam, спасибо за ответ. 
Та пусть тянет Хожу делаю шире шаг.Расходилась. На все сапожки наклеена противоскользящая резина. Хожу с удовольствием. Опаски нет. Пожалуй надо брать палки скандинавские.

Утро остаётся на троечку но справляюсь быстро.Сползла с кровати Надела наколенники из собачьей шерсти -колючие и ползаю минут пять.  Встала ровно без кособоки. Вчера играя с внучкой ёрзала на попе вперёд-назад Удивительно легко Осбострений не было. 

С внученькой всё понятно. Слава Богу за всё.


----------



## горошек (21 Мар 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Бабабульки некоторые шикали на нас Злющие-вот те и смирение терпение.



ПРИТЧА

Когда человек был ещё ребенком, бабушка всегда говорила ему: «Внучек, вот вырастешь ты большой, станет тебе на душе плохо — ты иди в храм, тебе всегда там легче будет».

Вырос человек. И стало ему жить как-то совсем невыносимо. Вспомнил он совет бабушки и пошел в храм. И тут к нему подходит кто-то: «Не так руки держишь!». Вторая подбегает: «Не там стоишь!». Третья ворчит: «Не так одет!». Сзади одергивают: «Неправильно крестишься!». А тут подошла одна женщина и говорит ему: 
— Вы бы вышли из храма, купили себе книжку о том, как себя здесь вести надо, потом бы и заходили.

Вышел человек из храма, сел на скамейку и горько заплакал. И вдруг слышит он голос: 
— Что ты, дитя мое, плачешь? 
Поднял человек свое заплаканное лицо и увидел Христа. Говорит: 
— Господи! Меня в храм не пускают! 
Обнял его Иисус: 
— Не плачь, они и меня давно туда не пускают.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Мар 2021)

)))))))


----------



## darling (22 Мар 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> — Господи! Меня в храм не пускают!
> Обнял его Иисус:
> — Не плачь, они и меня давно туда не пускают.


аж слеза потекла. Благодарю, @горошек.
Так и есть.

Передумала писать что либо батюшке. В следующее воскресение планирую в храм почти рядом с домом.Не надо никуда ездить. Бог везде.  Огромный - красивый,золотой...

Утро,разбудили кошки раньше будильника.
Натянула корсет и ползком по делам.  Чашечка чая с молоком. На работе на весы-прибавила 2 кг. Вот что значит сидеть дома(хотя и не сидела)

По прежнему тянет от ягодиц по бёдрам. Стараюсь меньше сидеть.

Всем доброго дня!


----------



## горошек (22 Мар 2021)

darling написал(а):


> прибавила 2 кг. Вот что значит сидеть дома(хотя и не сидела)


Ну
Не в этом причина. Я сижу дома. Из всех дел (они же и развлечения) сходить утром в магазин, даже если ничего не надо, и вечером с внучкой погулять, потом купаю ее, ну тут просто стою рядом с ванной. Большую часть времени лежу 🙃. Ничего, похудела даже при этом.


----------



## darling (22 Мар 2021)

@горошек, у меня почти то же самое. Питание? Что едите?


----------



## горошек (22 Мар 2021)

darling написал(а):


> @горошек, у меня почти то же самое. Питание? Что едите?


Это долго перечислять. Как-нибудь может напишу, но я как-то давно это все описывала, не помню в какой теме. Но в основном белковую пишу, фрукты, овощи. Кашу не часто, и с молоком, а не с мясом.


----------



## darling (23 Мар 2021)

Всем добрейшее утро

в 04 часа ночи -стреляло сил нет.Тошнота .Всю ломает.Озноб. Заболела. Это второй раз такой кошмар. Себя берегу.На иголки пока не лягу Связываю прострелы с ними. Всё индивидуально.

Приняла габапентин 600мг плюс 600мг  Больше ничего.Пояс натянула -боли прошли.Неужели один габапентин способен обезболить Дозировка за 4 часа 1200мг . На работе ещё приму 1200мг  Будет 2400мг в сутки. Невролог вообще до 3600 рекомендует. Ох как я устала.Хорошо что со второй смены. Так бы не поднялась.

Ещё кашель появился. Температура 37  ОООО -это надолго. Всё бы ничего да кашель отдаёт болью в кресец.


----------



## darling (24 Мар 2021)

Повторно сдала всю кровь. У нас профосмотр. Все показатели в норме и железо,и холестерин. Офигеваю (простите) Или я здорова,или лаборатория врёт нагло.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2021)

От скелетно-мышечных болей в спине не бывает плохих анализов


----------



## darling (24 Мар 2021)

Доктор,улыбнуло! Хоть это радует 

Может и правда?
Ведь похудела на 3 кг за месяц.
Питание правильное.
Режим дня соблюдается.
Физическая нагрузка есть.

Это всё влияет на общее состояние и показатели исследований.

Опять на таблетках.Минимально. Видимо без этого никак. Пока,дальше увижу,больше распознаю свою болячку.


----------



## darling (29 Мар 2021)

Я по прежнему болею. Сопли потекли.Кашель мучает,в копчик отдаёт. Такое чувство что позвонок вылезет наружу. 
Вот всегда так долгий затяжной кашель. Дышу беродуалом и пшикаю  при одышке,когда закашляюсь на приеме.
Доктор- старый сайгак маску не снимает,боится заразиться Правильно делает.

Кашель мокрый продуктивный Наверное не стоит подключать таблетки?  Как думаете форумчане? Доктора?

Спрашиваю у своего,он раньше терапевтом был. Ничего не говорит. Хотя бромгексин АСС посоветовал. Молчит. Стремно так работать  маска мешает дышать,от неё зудит лицо губы.Перед пациентами стараюсь сдерживаться. Купила валидол,он оттягивает кашель.

Вот такие дела. Одна боль сменила другую  хе-хе Будем жить,прорвёмся.

пс раздражена по самое "не хочу"  Отражается на докторе.Сидит молчит,уткнулся в книгу.

Сейчас спрашиваю у доктора про БАДы,он говорит излюбленную фразу  "Я врач,а не шарлатан" Т.е не приемлет биологические добавки.


----------



## горошек (29 Мар 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Кашель мокрый продуктивный Наверное не стоит подключать таблетки?


Мы при любом кашле пьём отхаркивающие. Я читала, что они увеличивают количество слизи, а вместе с ней и выработку глобулина, которые убирает воспаление. АЦЦ очень хороший препарат, действенный, правда есть и дешевые аналоги. Но его при серьёзном кашле пьём, а при небольшом мукалтин, таблетки от кашля на термопсисе, солодку. Бромгексин не понимаю зачем в наше время пить, т к с его приемом вырабатывается вещество, которое и так есть в амброксоле в готовом виде. Ну и ларипронт при кашле тоже рассасываем.


----------



## AlexSam (29 Мар 2021)

@darling, Здравствуйте!
https://www.medhouse.ru/media/22976/. Картинка, как кашлять, что бы было не больно.


----------



## darling (30 Мар 2021)

@AlexSam,  да спасибо большое. В кабинете так не встанешь. Сегодня немного лучше Вчера дышала беродуалом и амбробене.
Ещё немного потерпеть и всё пройдёт.
Раздражение прёт на доктора. Словоблудчивый доктор и говорит,и говорит....и меня задевает,щипает. Встала,подошла к его столу и говорю "жаль нет большой линейки" А то бы ...Он уткнулся в бумаги на столе.  Знает мою импульсивность.

Эээ,да ладно!  Рабочая обстановка.

@горошек,  знаю эти приператы. Мукалтин куплю. Солодка,не сироп,а чайные пакетики всегда дома была. АСС? Посмотрю.Кашель продуктивный,но мокрота вязкая и плохо отходит.  Наверное весь дом слышит,как я в ванной откашливаюсь по утрам 
Термопсис-хорошо.Есть ли сейчас такие таблетки? После приема в аптеку. Надо лечить кашель. На приеме,с коллегами совсем неудобно-давит кашель. Спасает таблетка валидола.

пс у нас есть пульмонолог.Даже не хочу к ней обращаться.Замотанная тетка и медсестра такая же. Доктор ругает их Набирают много участков и с раннего утра до вечера "пашут" Ничего нового она мне не скажет. Льготные леки выписываю сама.То что понравится. Экспериментирую какой препарат лучше действует. Такая обстановочка.

Из-за ингаляторов - тахикардия 100-120 Давление повышено. Купила конкор,хотя он взаимодействует с моими НПВС  и миорелаксантами. 
Верапамил практически не снижает пульс. Видимо нужна дозировка побольше. Опять же не иду к врачам. По одной причине. 
"Так посиди,отдохни,выпей валерьяночки и всё пройдёт"


----------



## Виктор-72 (31 Мар 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Раздражение прёт на доктора.


Грех.


darling написал(а):


> Словоблудчивый доктор и говорит,и говорит....и меня задевает,щипает.


А может Вы ему понравились?


darling написал(а):


> "Так посиди,отдохни,выпей валерьяночки и всё пройдёт"


Нет, еще Отче наш надо почитать для верности.


----------



## darling (31 Мар 2021)

@Виктор-72,  улыбнуло по доброму. Спасибо. Мы с ним более 10 лет.Он просто ценит меня Вслух никогда не скажет Такой бука. Сотрудники его называют -леший. Он ходит по лесам фоткает красоты природы Потом с фоток пишет картины. Творческий человек.Даже выставки бывают Уникальный дядька. Раздражение из-за кашля.Прием идёт-а я кхе кхе Нехорошо. Сдерживаю Мыщцы живота заболели от кашля и напряга.Про поясницу забыла.

Отче наш....длинно споткнусь Просто Господи помилуй меня грешную.

Схожу в дневной стационар,поставлю эуфиллин на физрастворе+дексаметазон 30мг. Не могу больше кашлять Ингалятором пользоваться часто нельзя.
Раза три поставлю и достаточно. Скорей бы девочки медсёстры пришли. Сегодня никаких прогулок. Приехала на такси. Острая нехватка воздуха. 
Вот как бывает.


----------



## AlexSam (31 Мар 2021)

@darling, здравствуйте! Ещё попроситесь в стационаре камеру, выглядит,как теплица  на кушетке. Есть с преднизолоном, эуфиллином, можно кислород.Сразу отпускает. Нам иногда давали из баллона подышать. Если нет-ингаляцию.
Берегите себя!💐


----------



## darling (31 Мар 2021)

@AlexSam, спасибо. У нас нет такой камеры.Укол поставила ,легче дышится Кашель немного отступил. Теперь буду лечить астму. Активно так. Эуфиллин поставила 5,0  Тк 10 мл много. Однажды с 10,0  голова уехала Всегда во всем мера,умеренность.


----------



## Виктор-72 (1 Апр 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Про поясницу забыла.


Так значит отличный доктор! Ибо, плох тот доктор, после посещения которого, больному не стало легче. =)


darling написал(а):


> Не могу больше кашлять


Поправляйтесь.


darling написал(а):


> Острая нехватка воздуха. Вот как бывает.


Эх...=(


----------



## darling (1 Апр 2021)

@Виктор-72, спасибо за участие. Оказывается эуфиллина в таблетках нигде нет. Абсурд.Знакомая фармацевт из своих запасов дала упаковку. Спасибо ей. Мы все в пол-ке дружим. Ты мне-я тебе. 
Одна боль -вытеснила другую.Вот и мой кашель свёл на нет-поясничные боли Как же устроено всё мудро.
Всё постепенно пройдёт. Но кашель-это нечто. Особенно во время пандемии и сидя на приеме. В магазинах чураются от меня. Стараюсь с работы-домой.Да и сил особо нет где-то ходить.


----------



## Виктор-72 (1 Апр 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Но кашель-это нечто. Особенно во время пандемии и сидя на приеме. В магазинах чураются от меня.


Да, вот дожили =(
Руки не подаем друг другу, подруг не обнимаем... печально.

А на счет эуфиллина у меня есть своя история. Но н про таблетки, а про внутривенное введение.
Было это в 2009 году, уважаемой московской клинике. Приперло меня со спиной и пошел "самотеком" за деньги. Лежу, никого не трогаю, колют уколы и дают таблетки. Но вдруг назначают эуфиллин внутривенно. Прихожу я перекошенный в процедурный кабинет, а там медсестра "кровь с молоком", грудь в халат не помещается. Сажусь, укол и тут пульс под 140, воздуха не хватает, дыхательный стимулятор как никак, в том числе. А она мне говорит - как задышал, как задышал, при сексе небось так не дышишь...=)
И смех и грех, одним словом. Но с тех пор я понял, что бывают "крутые" препараты, а что самое главное, как я выяснил позже - совершенно бесполезные при проблемах с позвоночником.


----------



## darling (1 Апр 2021)

Уснула в 21 час -проснулась в 03 Чувствую что выспалась.До подьема 2 часа. Надо выравнивать режим. Вчера таки сморило. Габапентин плюс сирдалуд видимо так действуют. Ложиться в 22-22.30 часа-самое то. 
Зато ночью какая благодать -тишина . Как -то хорошо на душе. Знаю почему-боль отступает. Всё проходит когда-нибудь. 

Вчера дочь с внучкой приходили. Внучка активна и артистически выговаривает что ей запретили кушать начиная со слов -ты представляешь бабушка....мне нельзя.Умничка моя.Ещё один поход к пульмонологу и выпишут.

Вот наша медицинская реальность-врачи на словах говорят одно а медкартах электронных совсем другое. Разачарована таким подходом. Поэтому медики всегда оказываются правы в непонятных случаях. Тягаться трудно. Хотя есть случаи и много когда пациент прав.

@Виктор-72, и здоровается мой доктор локтем. 
Спасибо Улыбнуло за рассказ. Так и бывает. Эуфиллин -это осторожность.Ладно тахикардией обошлось.
Вот и ставлю 5.0  а не 10   Ещё два укола поставлю и унесу пачку чая.Без благодарностей никак. Нет сейчас благотворителей. Дашь и спокойна -всегда примут любезно минуя врачей Ставят свои препараты. Точно также и приёмы врачебные. Только я перестала ходить по врачам. Особенно по нашим. Есть конечно девочки-фельдшера умницы никогда не откажут в приеме.

Что интересно как к пульмонологу приду-она спрашивает что больничный выписать А мне просто посоветоваться и понять что от чего происходит. Всё бегом бегом ....за деньгами.


----------



## горошек (1 Апр 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Термопсис-хорошо.Есть ли сейчас такие таблетки?


Есть. Называются «От кашля».



darling написал(а):


> Вот наша медицинская реальность-врачи на словах говорят одно а медкартах электронных совсем другое.


Да, да, я уже об этом тоже говорила. Хочется уже, что после заполнения Карты давали пациенту ознакомиться, чтоб он поставил подпись: с моего осмотра записано верно 🙃


----------



## darling (1 Апр 2021)

Такого не будет никогда.Это же надо каждую запись отпечатать. Ксероксов нет и бумаги нет.
Карта в компе.



горошек написал(а):


> Есть. Называются «От кашля».


есть такие. Только уже в красивой упаковке и стоят 10 табл 40 рубл

Кашель потихоньку проходит. Всё болит-мышцы живота,грудь даже лоб почему-то заболел  Продуктивный.Это радует.Выходные ещё покашляю.К понедельнику пройдёт. Хорошо помогает эуфиллин в/в стр.
Аппетит появился. Два дня только питьё,ничего не хотелось.

Сегодня мой доктор очень странно-строгий. Похоже вчера приговорил подаренный коньячок. Ой простите за рассуждения. Сижу как мышка-молчу и делаю своё дело.


----------



## darling (2 Апр 2021)

надоело смотреть на милое страдальческое личико моей аватарки. Эта-милота


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Апр 2021)

@darling, у вас бронхит?
Мне помогало обёртывание с медом, особенно там, где бронхи.
Заодно и спазм снимало в шейном отделе.
Это противно до ужаса. Скажем медом грудной отдел, заматываем в ХБ простынь. Я выдерживаю 2 часа, некоторые больше, потом в душ.
Простой рецепт от которого были истерики в детстве - молоко с медом, туда ещё масло добавляют, но это не каждый вытерпит.
Ну и самое простое малина, или любой чай теплый в большом количестве.
Вы же закупили там всего на "вредный кисель" или на пост.
Может не надо столько фармы, тем более эуфиллин?

Мажем медом грудной отдел.


----------



## darling (2 Апр 2021)

Ой, дорогая @Kaprikon,  мне уже никакие обёртывания не помогут. Я плотно сижу на ингаляторах плюс небулайзер Жидкости пью предостаточно И молоко с медом,маслом .... Ягодные напитки. Мокрота стала только-только отходить Вязкая до ужасти.Простите за прямоту. Иду на работу и домой как старая бабулька -всё хрипит булькает. На лавочках сижу и пошла дальше.
Эуфиллин поставила 3 раза с дексаметазоном. На этом остановилась. Вообще с такими делами как у меня-в стационар надо+антибиотики и кислород. Не хочу. У меня же утренний конфуз поясничный
Дочь принесёт пульмикорт-буду дышать им. Беродуал бутылочку прикончила.

Я таблеточница ....ууууу какая. Надо и это пережить.  Каждый чих,кашель -отдаёт в позвонок. Но я приноровилась и на работе подкашливать чтобы не тревожить позвонок.

Два выходных. Слава Богу !🙏 Спасибо что Вы есть!


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Апр 2021)

@darling, и с конфузом тоже, с поясничным в стационар.
Сейчас есть этот коронавирус, а есть пневмония, и переноситься она тяжело. И из это же серии.
У вас нормальный терапевт есть, и рентген лёгких, ведь это не сложная процедура.
Причем тут дексаметазон?
Там добавить ещё остеопению, к спондилезу, совсем то, что доктор прописал, чем он помогает?
Если скрутило давно, оно уже скрутило и срослось, там не должно быть воспаления, может я ошибаюсь.
Но посмотрев МРТ, один из неврологов сказал, что связка местами уже кость.
Хотя я тоже там что то миорелаксантов и пытаюсь расслабить, не берут не центральные, ни лёгкие, а габапентин, уже прошло то время, когда это работало, в супермаксимальной дозе. От постоянных спазмов мышца гипертрофируется, и болит именно она. Габапентин, может вы просто верите, что он помогает. У меня болевой без них проходит.
Через пару дней после спазма, проверяла специально. Амитриптилин, любой серотонин без толку.
Я руками там попробовала массировать, мышцы все ригидные, тяну их немного, правда не знаю в какую сторону уже.
Ваша диета, ну сбросили вы эти три кг, убив иммунитет, сейчас его повышать нужно, весна плюс болезнь.
У меня такое ощущение, что вы себя как наказывает за что то, с таким отношением к себе.
У меня было желание умереть на работе, но попробуй сделать это именно там, мозг как то не по собачьи устроен, и тянет это делать домой.


----------



## darling (2 Апр 2021)

@Kaprikon,  спасибо за ответ. В понедельник пойду к пульмонологу.Пусть слушает назначает Р-графию и лечение.Одних ингаляторов мало. Или стационар. Понимаю своё состояние и какое должно быть лечение. 
Тем более в период эпидемии всё усложняется.

Поясница моя практически не болит Но это на габапентине 900мг в сутки. Невролог сказала если помогает -принимай.

Скрутило давно. Хронический процесс. Воспаления нет. Есть только утренняя боль которая проходит после ЛФК.
Амитриптилин- давно убрала. Не нужен.
Мышцы -ригидности нет. Делаю легкий массаж с маслами. 
Убрала 3 кг-рада и легко. Вес ушел из-за физической нагрузки. Особых ограничений в питании не было.
Я себя люблю Возможно неправильно Но бережное отношение есть.

Не поняла последнее-зачем умирать на работе. Вопрос.


----------



## darling (7 Апр 2021)

Тишина на форуме. Весна за окном.  Не очень радует как стих у Пушкина-
Теперь моя пора: я не люблю весны
Скучна мне оттепель; вонь ,грязь— весной я
болен;
Кровь бродит; чувства, ум тоскою стеснены...

Настроение удовлетворительное. Занимаюсь новым делом-в процедурном  забор крови и иньекции. Тяжеловато для меня. Давно с венами не работала. Стояла около 4х часов. Спина устала ужасно. Сейчас отдыхаю и принимаю пациентов которые пришли за резульатами исследований. Жду выздоровления своего доктора.
Сходила к пульмонологу с жалобами на тяготный кашель. Сказала увеличить дозировку ГКС Обязательно! Назначила в физкабинет на индуктотерапию -корни легких. Не пошла.

Сделала небольшую разминку. После приема габапентина совсем легко стало. Эх чудо-препарат. А может надуманность.

Всё время размышляю о скованных болезненных состояниях по утрам. Как можно облегчить? Через боль перебирать ногами на беговой дорожке?
Корсет? В нём тоже кособочит.  Приобрести хороший матрас-финансов пока нет. Убрала подушки,сплю вроде на боку -в позе эмбриона. Так удобно. Слава Богу что сон крепкий. Вчера уснула в 22 часа,проснулась в 06. Будильника не слышала.

Внучка второй день в садике. Радуется,весело ей там. Активна. Вчера бабуле концерт с плясками устроила. Масса положительных эмоций.  Топиромат-второй день жевательные таблетки. Кашель редкий,практически нет. Мама работает до вечера. Я забираю внучку из садика.

Вот такие дела. Захотелось написать,что-то сказать. Спасибо ,Вам!


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Апр 2021)

У меня осенью, как у Пушкина, особенно ноябрь. А с февраля начинается уже весна в душе: февраль, достать чернил и плакать, писать о феврале навзрыд. Тут ещё северная эта природа, никак не потеплеет, но солнце уже светит, и кажется, что вот, она уже весна.
Я даже в больнице, когда солнце вышло чуть чуть не выдержала, вышла гулять. Рядом дамба, залив,Крондштадт. Так хотелось посмотреть, что там, нужно было дойти метров триста, но тогда не смогла.
Я себя хорошо чувствую только в мае, это месяц, когда у нас тепло обычно.
Сестричка была у нас в больнице, у нее тоже совсем плохо со спиной, и с руками. Она в вены хорошо попадала, опыт наверное за столько лет, куда его денешь. Вес к стати она не снижала, я почему-то считаю, это лишним, главное его не набирать больше.
Я наоборот вес набрать не могу, что то не усваивается, и честно сказать, очень хочу его набрать, хоть 5 кг, уже как подросток, вся в гипертонусе и вес как у щенка. Мне кажется, что у меня от еды это проходить начинает.
А вы не стойте постоянно, попробуйте позу менять. Присесть, если есть возможность и даже прилечь, на пару минут, меня иногда это спасало. Особенно в первые дни, после тяжёлого периода, хотя раньше мне в голову не приходило, что есть такой простой выход. Я наоборот, больше двигаться пыталась.
Это как раз февраль на фото и первый нормальный солнечный день, а дойти нужно было до конца этого красного здания, поворот на залив.
Я в такие дни вообще сидеть не могу, хоть на пару шагов, но выхожу.
Я уже не знаю, что лучше.
Жить, чтобы видеть вот такие дни, или работа.
По ночам может болеть потому, что мышцы расслабляются, а за день вы их немного перетрудили.
А чтобы не болело, нужно выбирать средний режим.
У меня тоже листез оказывается, он вроде стабильный, но бок сводит крепко. Я не могла понять причину, почему от мелкой грыжи, сводит бок.
Листез никто не описывал.
Грыжа там сначала была больше в два раза,сейчас меньше, пишут почему-то протрузия, как она могла стать протрузией не знаю. И что там стабильного тоже не знаю, болит вся нога, до пальца, палец особенно, бок то сведёт, то отпустит, я даже не скажу, что это прострел, спазм.
Начинается как раз часов в 5, если посидеть не так, мышцы там все уже никакие. Пробовала в выходные чуть лучше было ЛФК для острого периода - особенно им не нравиться поднятие ноги и отведение в бедре потом, ощущения не из приятных, я даже не пойму, откуда и куда стреляет.
Я хожу к остеопату, малый круг кровообращения из за руки сбит,сердце уже не так качает, как раньше, ещё фармы столько было, да и давно она нормально не работает, может и не работала никогда нормально. Ночью, потому, что статическое положение ещё. Если похожу лучше, или потому, что это полинейропатия, но полинейропатия на половину тела, как у меня, сомнительна. Если габапетин помогает, то похоже на полинейропатию. Мне габапетин наоборот не помогает, Трамадол вчера снял на 4 часа, берегу Трамадол, и боюсь привыкнуть.
Раньше, если месяц перерыв, помогало то, что доктор прописал, и все любят назначать, мидокалм, моваллис, можно даже витамины группы в12, а больше помогает ходьба обычная.
Если бы имела возможность двигаться и не трогать руку, шло бы восстановление. Вернее оно идёт, и тогда я считаю, что у меня уже все прошло, и подвиги усиливаются, пергружаю- из больницы выписывают, я первым же делом квартиру генералю, если ровно хожу, то мне в зал нужно, так как "задел" нужен, и "сильный мышечный корсет", чтобы потом сидеть опять не правильно потом.Все бы могло пройти и в первый раз, если бы я знала, что почему и как. А так металась от тренажеров, к компьютеру и дорожке.
Дорожка может быть к стати и выход, если медленно ходить.
Лежать в одной позе тоже плохо, нужно ее менять, и всякие подушки подкладывать. Под колени не рекомендуют, так как будет контрактура, под стопы, под бока.
Я не скажу, что мне помог ортопедический матрас, он наверное уже продавался изначально под всякие большие грыжи, и теперь мне даёт не правильное положение тела во сне. В командировке один раз все как рукой сняла обычная перьевая подушка, уже не знаю какой там марки, по моему она была не низкая, а другую я подложила под поясницу.
С утра проснулась новым человеком, что произошло не знаю. Сохранялось месяц, я решила, что это на всегда.
Я так всегда решаю, к сожалению, даже когда от трамадола легче.

 

Вы попробуйте дорожку, медленно, чем черт не шутит.
Мне сейчас ставят диагноз ОА, и тогда он был, и рука болела по зверски.
Самое интересное, что я умудрялась все это раскачать, при спастике, гипертонусе, щенячьем весе, через боль, но все шло. И мышцы росли, уже даже не знаю, за счёт чего, и спина выпрямлялась. Я до 45 лет страшен таблетки, чем парацетамол один раз в 10 лет не ела, и то когда температура к 40. А так при простуде играла в волейбол, простуда проходила за пару дней, особенно если банька ещё или бассейн, мне это сниться иногда.
Сейчас знаю,что ОА, меньше конечно нагружать пытаюсь, ЛФК никогда не шло, почему не знаю, и массаж.
Особенно,в детстве я ненавидела это, три раза в неделю, как на работу, мне было плохо после этого всегда.


----------



## darling (8 Апр 2021)

@Kaprikon, дорогая! Большое спасибо за участие. Советы.Рассказы о себе. Фото весеннее🌹🥀🌺



Kaprikon написал(а):


> А вы не стойте постоянно, попробуйте позу менять. Присесть, если есть возможность и даже прилечь, на пару минут, меня иногда это спасало. Особенно в первые дни, после тяжёлого периода, хотя раньше мне в голову не приходило, что есть такой простой выход. Я наоборот, больше двигаться пыталась.


приходится стоять в одной позе. Пациенты идут,их много. Вот освободилась-тут уж вольна делать что заблагорассудится.
Впила чашку кофе,походила по кабинету,небольшие приседания и тд....



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Это как раз февраль на фото и первый нормальный солнечный день, а дойти нужно было до конца этого красного здания, поворот на залив.
> Я в такие дни вообще сидеть не могу, хоть на пару шагов, но выхожу.
> Я уже не знаю, что лучше.


здорово! Спасибо!



Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня тоже листез оказывается, он вроде стабильный, но бок сводит крепко. Я не могла понять причину, почему от мелкой грыжи, сводит бок.


милая @Kaprikon, по утрам кособочит будь здоров! Сводит,больно....но я стойко выполняю движения-упражнения. И ведь проходит.Надо на работу идти ,а я кособока. Хоть плачь. Сегодня без корсета ушла. В легкой курте с рюкзачком.
У меня ведь ещё одышка от бр астмы. Ну не даёт мне что-то легко ходить.Погодные условия влияют Влажность,сухость. Сейчас влажно,так кажется что легче.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> стабильного тоже не знаю, болит вся нога, до пальца, палец особенно, бок то сведёт, то отпустит, я даже не скажу, что это прострел, спазм.
> Начинается как раз часов в 5, если посидеть не так, мышцы там все уже никакие. Пробовала в выходные чуть лучше было ЛФК для острого периода - особенно им не нравиться поднятие ноги и отведение в бедре потом, ощущения не из приятных, я даже не пойму, откуда и куда стреляет.


очень похоже на мою левую сторону. Ещё судорога привязалась. Массажирую обе ноги специальной щеточкой. На ночь магний с витаминами группы В.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> А так металась от тренажеров, к компьютеру и дорожке.
> Дорожка может быть к стати и выход, если медленно ходить.


вот и хожу потихоньку. Больно,но иду. Вечером всё нормально,расходилась за день



Kaprikon написал(а):


> . В командировке один раз все как рукой сняла обычная перьевая подушка, уже не знаю какой там марки, по моему она была не низкая, а другую я подложила под поясницу.
> С утра проснулась новым человеком, что произошло не знаю. Сохранялось месяц, я решила, что это на всегда.
> Я так всегда решаю, к сожалению, даже когда от трамадола легче.


🙏🌺 у меня один габапентин. Всё убрала -нпвс,миорелаксанты,антидепрессанты....не хочу. Не вижу смысла и эффекта приема..

От габапентина зависимость возникнет. Знаю. Больше 1800мг не принимаю. Лишнее.

@Kaprikon, 🌺🌺🌺


----------



## AlexSam (9 Апр 2021)

@darling, Здравствуйте!
Ранняя весна - пора обострений. Ничего), потерпите немного, 🌼листики распустятся, соловьи запоют... всем полегче будет.


----------



## darling (19 Апр 2021)

Настроение ровное ,но упадническое Смирилась с ним. Никуда не смогу поехать-санаторий,курорт. Разве только паломническая поездка, где не надо ложиться. Только стоять или сидеть. Вот моя участь.

Была у психотерапевта. Назначена терапия. АД-снимает боль очень даже хорошо. Принимаю третий день. Болей нет,кроме утренних. С ними справляюсь легко. Научилась. Сижу-стою-хожу  Здорово живу


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Апр 2021)

@darling, как ад, если не секрет?


----------



## darling (19 Апр 2021)

@Kaprikon,  не секрет - венлафаксин.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Апр 2021)

@darling, это хорошо стоять и сидеть))
Я ходить могу, все остальные функции недоступны)


----------



## darling (19 Апр 2021)

Стоять,сидеть, ходить - да,хорошо. Раньше лежебокой была,так и клонило полежать,подремать....сладко. Сейчас сижу на диване,как неваляшка,то на один бок завалюсь-встану.То на другой. Подумываю кресло-качалку купить.

А что? Буду спать в качалке Всё что не делается-к лучшему. Значит мне нужно движения-много!  Толстой двигаться тяжело-значит  худеть.
Боли нет и всё прекрасно ....и плывущие по небу облака, и березка шепчется с травой....


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Апр 2021)

Хороший вариант, в этом кресле и работать можно)
Подушки под бок нужно.
Я не знаю, куда вас скривило, у меня нижние ребра фиксированы и давят в бок, и в ТБС. В ягодичной мышце связка кость уже, я там все ЛФК ей машу.
Спать с подушками, сидеть я как то совсем оказывается не могу без последствий-попа кость справа четко тянет вправо, после того как просидела, ещё и на мягкой так и вышла- стопа, как обычно, колено не разогнуть, про попу я тогда не думала куда она. Решеним такой ситуации для меня обычно была ходьба, чтобы немного прийти в себя от ее классности, но предварительно до этого ещё был съеден габапетин.
С зажатой стопой и фиксированным коленом да ещё на габе-ну я и шла))
Сегодня тоже немного, шагов 5000, ветер дует ещё холодно, но я добавляю детскую дорожку и немного упражнения для разгибания сгибания в коленном суставе, вроде пока без происшествий.
Золофт наверное хорошая штука, я пока сильно не понимаю, или когда я за рецептом ехала, получила обострение и у меня пошли судорги, то ли нейролептик не то.
Два раза мы пытались этот ходов применить, и все не так.
Но с ним наверное и двигаться нужно аккуратно. Я в обострение после поездки была готова "съесть" все золофты миры, на судорожную готовность он как то влияет.
Ну и мое ЛФК никто не отменял, я ела золофт, меня били спазмы, и я делала ЛФК для острого периода, так билась три недели-выдохлась, золофт убрала, спазмов стало меньше или обострение прошло, или силы на ЛФК иссякли. Как то лучше стало, болевой сняла НСПВ, начала ходить, так меня в зал понесло, так как ходила кривовато.


----------



## darling (20 Апр 2021)

@Kaprikon, спасибо за развёрнутый рассказ. Тяжеловато. Мягко сказано. У меня утро тяжелое,всё остальное ОК!  Смирилась со своим здоровьем. Бывает и хуже.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Апр 2021)

Утро всегда так)) У всех.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Апр 2021)

Это вам картинка про утро, весну и храм, который в ширь.
Будет получше, пришлю другие, я больше костёлы люблю, и храмы на Невском, пока дошла до этого. Тут разные концссесии,  я  обычно их как музеи посещаю. Наши православные -дань родителям.
Мне очень понравилась Поморская церковь, она не большая совсем, после нее как то отпустило сразу.
Я не знаю почему. Пробовала второй раз, когда была в этом месте без эффекта.
Свои 1200 шагов я прохожу, через день.
И уже типа выздоровела, ищу себе бассейн, хоть рано ещё, холодно.
Все равно где-то продует.
Одежду покупаю 38-40, рост 170, мне сейчас щелбан дать, ветром сдует.
Утро у меня проходит как в фильме, когда рождается "чужой", если помните. Я делаю ЛФК, и тот, кто во мне сидит, ведёт себя по разному.
Может быть сильный спазм, может серия маленьких, сегодня 2 день нет никаких.
Лекарства не пью, разве что когда болят все мышцы если спазм был двухсторонний и сильный.
Вчера делала массаж, уже второй, первый делал кореец, он что то не так делает, все пытается продавить слегка мышцы. Вчера была девочка, ну не девочка конечно, лет 48, делала хорошо и общий. Мне она понравилась, такая кровь с молоком, пышечка, щеки как у девочки --не ботекс не филеров не замено.Говорит, что руку тоже часто сводит от массажа, не так как у меня, но бывает. Расслабляет ее как то.
Мне кажется сильно худеть не нужно, нужно в меру. У меня мышца " подсохла" как она говорит. Да в прочем и "сердечная" подсохла, я почти год нормально не могу потренироваться, даже ЛФК, одни таблетки.
Тату любой "подсохнет".



В кресле качалке многие работают, если можно дома это делать.
Насчёт сидеть, мне это делать запретили, чтобы не портить ситуацию.
Попробуйте положить подушку не ровно, а туда, куда съехал "листез".

"тут любой подсохнет", если не двигаться, мышцы атрофируются.


----------



## darling (22 Апр 2021)

кресло-качалка для того чтобы дремать в ней. Если я лягу на полчаса,то вставать буду долго и упорно.

@Kaprikon, благодарю за рассказ Фото.  Ты очень впечатлительна,хорошо описываешь свои недуги. А я всё ищу методы облегчения утреннего вставания. И конечно-на таблетках.Без них боюсь шагнуть.

Сегодня проснулась в 03 как всегда по нужде. Кое-как .... потом выпила чай с молоком и таблетки,вновь уснула. Встала уже лучше  ,сразу на дорожку. 
На дневном стационаре капаю тиоктовую кислоту.

Подушку - куда сьехал листез?  На подушке сижу по разному,постоянно приходится вставать, как сяду-так сяду. Подушка часто едет ....едет.
Я про ортопедическую,на работе. Правильно сидеть редко удаётся.

Что-же придумать ночью? Может на диване попробовать? Он жесткий. На нем легче дрыгать ногами по утрам. Через боль,через страдания.....приговариваю я и делаю. Однако! Падаю духом. Венлафаксин может поможет, как АД.


----------



## darling (30 Апр 2021)

Всем доброе утро и день! Сегодня короткий день перед трёмя днями отдыха. Хочется отдохнуть. Надоела работа,не сама работа,а утреннее вставание.
Душевное состояние пошатнулось . Появилось раздражение и нежелание. Хочется тупо смотреть в телевизор и уснуть. С дочкой раздоры.Совершенно ни о чем. Внучка продолжает кашлять. Дочь сама заболела. Всё это напрягает. А надо бы относиться спокойно.

Утренняя боль выматывает. День начинается с утра. Вспоминаю как было раньше-потягушки,плавная музыка.... Сейчас гримаса на лице и молитва. Заслужила то,что получила. Достойно по делам моим приемлю. Так говорят святые.

На работе отхожу немного,но и бывает на доктора вскрикиваю.Он чувствует моё состояние и не идёт на конфликт. Молодец. 

К психотерапевту не могу попасть. А надо бы. Смирения нет. Форсировать события не хочу-тренировки,хотьба,снижение веса....устала.


----------



## Дина (30 Апр 2021)

@darling, ну что за упаднические мысли. Себя надо любить-и душу и тело.


----------



## darling (30 Апр 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> Себя надо любить-и душу и тело.


люблю,Диночка. Но видимо темная полоса идёт...пройдёт Спасибо!  Четко отслеживаю свои мысли и чувства.  Они стабильны,но как-то всё с напрягом и нежеланием.


----------



## darling (6 Май 2021)

Обострение! Вот и 10 капельниц тиоктовой кислоты. Ужасно тянет мышцы ягодиц и бедер по задней стенке. Лежать на спине-острая боль в ягодицах!  Что случилось? Нервы? Конфликт с дочерью? Кошечка?

Девочки, доктор Ступин поясните - что это результат чего? Мышцы спазмированы.
Дошла до работы пешком. Села на ортопед круг. Сирдалуд не могу выпить. АД и так низкое. Всю шатает. Хотела на больничный. Смысла нет. Завтра пятница - там 3 дня отдыха.

Мазь купить? Или всё же движение нужно? К неврологу не пойду. Нет желания - и всё там одно.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (6 Май 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Обострение! ...
> 
> Мазь купить? Или всё же движение нужно? К неврологу не пойду. Нет желания - и всё там одно.


Вам нужно прощупать мышцы ягодиц и бицепсов обоих бедер на наличие мышечных тяжей, возможно, найдете или тяжи или триггеры
Если тяжи найдете, жесткие, то попытаться их промять мячом, но лучше не теннисным, а зоо мяч, из магазина для животных, он плотный
Еще вариант - мяч из спорт магазина Декатлон, каучуковый
Разминайте эти тяжи на полу или у стены, все равно будет польза
Можно взять скалку и мять заднюю поверхность бедер, поставив ступню на стул

Проблема в мышцах ягодиц и бедрах, особенно задней поверхности бедер, говорит о проблемах в пояснице


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Май 2021)

@Larisa74, там после этих прострелов так "забито", что вряд ли поможет мяч.
Сирдалуд, чего он собьёт давление, если доза не большая?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (6 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Сирдалуд, чего он собьёт давление, если доза не большая?


У меня от сирдалуда давление очень сильно падало, до 90 / 60
Повышала двумя - тремя стаканами воды


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Май 2021)

Вода повышает давление?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (6 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вода повышает давление?


Выпитая жидкость восстанавливает водный баланс, заполняет русло до нормы


----------



## darling (7 Май 2021)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> роблема в мышцах ягодиц и бедрах, особенно задней поверхности бедер, говорит о проблемах в пояснице


благодарю за полезный ответ. Теперь поняла что такое  тяжи-это мышцы скатались Про мяч поняла какой купить.  Скалкой? Да ещё  с усилием-болеть ведь будет? Сижу на ортопедическом круге (работа сидячая) Так эти круги кажется что пережимают касающиеся места.



Larisa74 написал(а):


> У меня от сирдалуда давление очень сильно падало, до 90 / 60
> Повышала двумя - тремя стаканами воды


сирдалуд принимаю по 2 мг  днем и на ночь. Тоже бывает 90 и 60 так ....глазки вкось,не только бок. Вода не поможет. Только таблетка кофеина. 

Пью травяные чаи в течение дня. Шеф -доктор говорит "пить только тогда,когда хочется"



Kaprikon написал(а):


> так "забито", что вряд ли поможет мяч.


вот и ищу для себя лечение. Уже сама,но обязательно советуюсь с докторами.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (7 Май 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Теперь поняла что такое  тяжи-это мышцы скатались Про мяч поняла какой купить.  Скалкой? Да ещё  с усилием-болеть ведь будет? Сижу на ортопедическом круге (работа сидячая) Так эти круги кажется что пережимают касающиеся места.


Немного поправлю)
Мышцы не могут скататься
От длительной нагрузки (монотонные повторяющиеся движения, слишком долго сидели, стояли в неудобной позе) мышцы перегружаются, в них возникают триггерные точки, укорачивается мышечное волокно, в котором возник триггер
Если триггеры не инактивировать вовремя, они сливаются, обрастают соединительной тканью, для изолирования от здоровой мышечной ткани, укорачивается уже не одно волокно, а часть мышцы
Спустя время, укорачивается вся мышца, от крепления до крепления
В результате укороченная, гипертрофированная мышца не работает нормально, нагрузку берут на себя соседние мышцы, вовлекается уже целая зона мышц, возникают пласты из мышц, похожие на бетон, асфальт, по своей твердости
Я описываю то, что происходит, основываясь и на своем случае
Можете почитать книги Трэвелл и Симонс, Клэр Дэвис
Что делать...
Разминать, руками, мячами, роллами, жестко, чтобы разбить пласты на тяжи, куски, затем на более тонкие тяжи, комки, затем на волокна, пока зона не станет эластичной


----------



## darling (7 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> именно она. Габапентин, может вы просто верите, что он помогает. У меня болевой без них проходит.



@Larisa74, ой спасибо Вам! Вот так понемногу от форума,форумчан узнаю о своей болячке. Я её должна знать. Потом и книги прочту,как буду готова.🌹🥀🌺


----------



## ~Наталья~ (7 Май 2021)

darling написал(а):


> @Larisa74, ой спасибо Вам! Вот так понемногу от форума, форумчан узнаю о своей болячке.


Лариса, я все хочу тему свою открыть о своем текущем состоянии и лечении, на следующей неделе открою тему, может, полезно, интересно будет почитать 🤗🌹🌹🌹
Меня зовут Наташа😊

Книжицы полезные у меня на Яндекс диске есть, думаю, получится скачать 
Файл можно получить по ссылке:

Клэр Дэвис - ТТ Безлекарственная помощь при хр.боли (2008) .pdf








						Клэр Дэвис - ТТ Безлекарственная помощь при хр.боли (2008) .pdf
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					yadi.sk
				



Файл можно получить по ссылке:
Атлас Крис Джереми .pdf








						Крис Джереми .pdf
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					yadi.sk
				



Трэвелл и Симонс 








						Трэвелл Tom_1.pdf
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					yadi.sk
				











						Трэвелл Tom_2.pdf
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					yadi.sk
				



Атлас мышц Валериуса Клауса 








						Валериус Клаус .pdf
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					yadi.sk


----------



## darling (7 Май 2021)

Наташа    🌺🌺🌺


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Май 2021)

Так та оно так.
Только размять этот бетон уже не реально.
Места прикрепления конечно все укорочено везде.
Поэтому ЛФК не идёт.
Там сильнее, там слабее.
Я уже просто тупо пью милорелаксант, а потом чуть растягиваю.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (7 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Так та оно так.
> Только размять этот бетон уже не реально.
> Места прикрепления конечно все укорочено везде.
> Поэтому ЛФК не идёт.
> ...


Да, одна лфк не идет, у меня тоже с лфк одной дело не движется 
Заметила, что лфк просто поддерживает текущее состояние мышц и все
И заниматься лфк и прессурой надо после прогревания например, в ванной, горячем душе


----------



## darling (7 Май 2021)

почему-то невролог запретила горячие процедуры. Но тогда было обострение. Сейчас принимаю ванны с чуть теплой водой.Конечно хочется горячей  На дорожке довольно-таки быстро хожу. ЛФК только щадящие движения.Боюсь что-то нарушить. Кажется что этот сьехавший позвонок ....я его таки ощущаю. Или голова уже едет от внимания к нему. Улыбнуло.Доктор Ступин вообще советовал забыть про него.Даже где-то в стихах или прозе написано.
Мне-то точно надо забыть и двигаться в течение дня. Так-как только можно. Утро-тяжелейшее Но терплю. Один раз сьела 3 табл преднизолона через час всё прошло и целый день летала.Но это преднизолон.Крайний случай.


----------



## darling (10 Май 2021)

Всем привет  Добрейшее майское утро. Встала в 04 вот только раскачалась. 
Область копчика стреляет....нет ножом колет при неудобном положении. Мирюсь.  Сделала пюрешку на целый день-морковь картофель брокколи Вкусно. К ней отварила кусочек мяса тощего. На сладкое курага. Чай с кусочком адыгейского сыра. 
В доме тишина Люди спят -выходные.
А я предалась своим размышлениям о терапии моей любимой болячке. Скоро ей совсем ничего не надо будет-лишь прогулка в парке-лесе Качели с внучкой Игра в песочнице ...
Завтра-Радоница. И поедут вереницы машин в сторону кладбища.
Мои родные в 40км от меня Сын сказал что могила ухожена Посажены цветы....невестка и сынуля следят.
Ну а я тихо дома с лампадкой посижу Молитовку прочту. Помяну добрым словом всех усопших.


----------



## darling (16 Май 2021)

Всем доброе утро

Суббота и воскресение -ленивые и больные дни оказались Движения мало Жара на улице и  в квартире

Достала  МРТ-вновь читаю диагноз .....листезы спондилолистез  Всё 2 степени.  Это не первая и не третья Середина.
Вся фарма только на время. ЛФК  причем утреннее в течение часа ещё может поставить на  ноги и пойти не кособочась.  Сильно клонит в правую здоровую сторону как бы щадя левую

Может подумать о оперативном вмешательстве Или продолжать жить с фармой и усиленной работой над собой.

Невролог  предлагала  направление  Сказала -поставят там всё на место и зацементируют. Простите написала просто Как понимаю процесс операции.

Дорогие форумчане
@Доктор Ступин что можете сказать  подсказать


----------



## ~Наталья~ (16 Май 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Наташа    🌺🌺🌺


Добрый день, Лариса 
У меня тоже сложная ситуация, открыла свою тему, сегодня продолжу 








						Протрузии во всех отделах. Влияние фиброза в мышцах на органы
					

Всем доброго дня!  Решила написать о своей проблеме со здоровьем и о решении этой проблемы  Думаю, очень многие узнают свои симптомы:  Протрузии, проблемы с животом, стягивание мышц спины, одышка, сложно было дышать, грудная клетка с трудом двигалась  Проблемы у меня возникли в 2011 году...




					www.medhouse.ru
				



Операция всегда подождет 
Вам надо к специалисту по работе с мышцами, все прощупать, тогда делать вывод, не спешить


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Май 2021)

Тема такая большая, что следить за ней не успеваю. Но моё мнение Вы знаете. На операцию идут по показаниям. Есть ли у Вас показания, вот так по словам – определить не могу, но моё мнение все же нет.


----------



## darling (16 Май 2021)

Ой спасибо Вам за ответы. Я тоже не  склоняюсь к операции. Не хочу.
Это однозначно.
Ленюсь-это да.  Просидеть целый день дома на диванчике с сериалом в обнимку. Даже на дорожку не встала.Конечно всё заболит.
Сегодня целый день на улице. С рюкзачком за спиной. Пусть шопинг и хождение по гостям но я была в движении .Даже усталости не чувствовала. Немного к вечеру замозжила правая  нога от самого бедра до ступни. Посидела на скамеечке Сьела творожный сырок и пошла. А на улице -зной и легкий ветерок.
Мне отчего-то радостно. Знаю- операцию всегда успею.  Твёрдо поняла что я должна делать Иначе-палочка и косой бок  тттттттт  ....
Уменьшение фармы. Так всегда говорю а сама не могу удержаться  Особенно утром. А надо всего лишь - четкое выполнение  ЛФК и образ жизни в активный из пассивного.

Благодарю  

Наташа спасибо за отклик. Болят и тянут мышцы-это я поняла.  Тему прочту.


----------



## горошек (16 Май 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Посидела на скамеечке Сьела творожный сырок


Вам, худеющей, творожный сырок строго противопоказан! Я слежу за вами 🤪😁😉


----------



## darling (16 Май 2021)

@горошек, спасибо Леночка  Рассмешила от души   До дома -два шага Я уселась на скамью и с большим удовольствием слопала сырок с изюмом

Придумала  еду себе худеющей-залить две ложки овсянки и отрубей  кипятком . 1-2 часа настоять и сьесть. Особенно хорошо если голодно вечером. Утром очищение полнейшее.  Посоветовал мой шеф.
Только овсянку-геркулес надо найти неочищенную.


----------



## Дина (16 Май 2021)

@darling, от такой "запарки" желудку не поплохеет? Тем более из не очищенной крупы. Я бы лучше обычную овсянку на воде сварила.


----------



## darling (16 Май 2021)

@Дина, мне не плохеет. Овсянка обычная самая дешевая.
Доктор говорит что от свареной даже на воде пользы нет. Я прислушиваюсь к нему. Он редко и скупо делится своими знаниями Только с пациентами о болезни говорит.
Такой замес мне нравится. Вкус не айс Зато утром - без проблем. Кишечник говорит спасибо.


----------



## горошек (16 Май 2021)

А я геркулес покупаю 10 минутный, лучше из цельного верна. Не сильно перемалываю его блендере, засыпаю в холодное молоко с добавлением воды и сахзама на стевии, довожу до кипения и даю настояться. Это моя любимая кашка. Сладко, сытно. Не целлофановая как геркулес предназначенный для запарки, и тепловая обработка минимальна . И главное для меня, слизистая, желудку на радость. Отруби люблю в йогурт добавлять. Но мне для туалета они не очень. Для этого, здесь на форуме, Лямур вроде совет давала: 2 спелых киви. Работает. Дочь во время беременности этим спасалась.


----------



## darling (16 Май 2021)

@горошек,  хорошая кашка получается. 
2 спелых  киви-на заметку.


----------



## darling (16 Май 2021)

Лежу болтаю ногами и просматриваю темы о спондилолистезе -листезе. Те сьехавший позвонок.
Скажите пожалуйста-что там должно срастись


----------



## Дина (16 Май 2021)

@darling, это хорошо, что желудок "не жалуется". А какой пользы нет от сваренной? И какая вообще польза ожидается? Для перистальтики, мне кажется, без разницы запаренная или сваренная.
Мы у бабушки свиней такой запаркой кормили, люди ели все же сваренную кашу, никому в деревне в голову не приходило сделать такую еду себе.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Май 2021)

От кашки не срастётся. Надо пиво и рыбу. И жареные ребра.
Шучу конечно.
По поводу не срастётся шучу.


----------



## darling (16 Май 2021)

@Дина, Диночка -это я великая выдумщица. У доктора услышала и сразу претворила в действие. А он может и шутканул. Но мне нравится. Быстро и неприхотливо.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Шучу конечно.
> По поводу не срастётся шучу


оооо как вкусно Мне не спится сегодня  У нас  почти 23 часа  Есть ведь хочется  Но не буду.
Так что там должно срастись Позвонок сьехал иииии....с чем срастись


----------



## Дина (16 Май 2021)

@darling, ну если нравится, то почему нет. А я подсела на хлеб с "зернышками". С молоком очень вкусно.


----------



## darling (16 Май 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> очему нет. А я подсела на хлеб с "зернышками". С молоком очень вкусно.


знаю такой хлебушек.  Я ем любой с молочком. Но только один кусочек.Если свежий и вкусный могу и полбулки умять. Но держусь. В голове одно-позвоночнику тяжело держать моё ожирение  да  да  Надо ещё пяток кг убрать.

@Доктор Ступин, 
вот и пивко появилось.  Ребрышек очень хочется.  мммммм....ням-ням


----------



## Дина (16 Май 2021)

А я опять доедала за всеми🤬, поэтому мне ничего не хочется, разве что таблетку пензитала. Буду приучать себя выкидывать еду, несмотря на детские установки. А "все", накушамшись сегодня мороженого, рис с курицей есть не стали😡😡😡


----------



## горошек (16 Май 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Есть ведь хочется Но не буду.


Я вам говорила уже: ищите для себя еду некалорийную, но ту, что для вас будет сытной и в меру вкусной. Иначе сорвётесь. Вот в той овсянке, что я описала выше, где-то 300 ккал, но сытно очень и на вкус приятно. Но вы может что-то и другое для себя найдёте, главное, обогащайте на насыщение внимание тоже. Умом много что можно распределить, а вот если чувства с этим не согласятся, то могут и разум победить.


----------



## darling (16 Май 2021)

@горошек, ммда  Питание -это серьёзно. Никогда не думала что коснётся меня так близко. Действительно идёт невидимая борьба. Жара стоит не так хочется. 
На работе как-то не замечаю К тому же если пациентов полно . А вот дома вечером ...сейчас свёклу отварную сьем и спать.


----------



## горошек (16 Май 2021)

@darling, вот поэтому моя основная еда вечером. Я уже много лет с весом борюсь и точно знаю, что хоть плотно поем за день, хоть нет, вечером все равно хочется. С утра вообще кофе с молоком, долька шоколада, витаминки. Днём обычно чём-то занят, и отлучён от кухни и холодильника. А вечером вот они все прелести. Да и не усну я голодная. Но совсем оголодать за день нельзя, а то тоже захочется съесть больше нормы.


----------



## Руся (16 Май 2021)

darling написал(а):


> @горошек, ммда  Питание -это серьёзно. Никогда не думала что коснётся меня так близко. Действительно идёт невидимая борьба. Жара стоит не так хочется.
> На работе как-то не замечаю К тому же если пациентов полно . А вот дома вечером ...сейчас свёклу отварную сьем и спать.


И Я всю жизнь ккал считаю.. (
А сладкое люблю, аж до дрожи.. Мне вдвойне тяжелее.. Чем мясоедам.. 
По поводу спины-моя болит, не переставая.. Как зуб ноет.. Сил уже не хватает на неё. Иногда просто бешусь. Завтра буду звонить в Подольск, к Круглову записываться. Уже 9 месяцев хронической боли. 
Недавно 2 дня не болело (после дексаметазона вм). Я летала... Я забыла, как это- когда не болит? 
Я прекрасно понимаю людей, которые идут на операцию. Невозможно так жить.


----------



## горошек (16 Май 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> Мне вдвойне тяжелее.. Чем мясоедам..


Вы вегетарианка? Тогда да, вес держать тяжелее. Без мяса, а тем более яиц, рыбы и прочего там одни углеводы да жиры остаются. Есть мнение, что батюшки в церкви потому все и толстые такие, что пост держат как положено. А мужскому организму без белковой пищи вообще тяжело. А вы мясо из каких соображений не едите?


----------



## Дина (16 Май 2021)

@горошек, Руся вроде бы про любовь с сладкому писала. Вроде того, что тем, кто мясо ЛЮБИТ (именно любит  а не просто ест) проще, чем сладкоежкам, потому что в сладком априори калорий больше (ну 4сли торт и сало не сравнивать, да и то, говорят, что сало полезнее торта будет).


----------



## Руся (16 Май 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Вы вегетарианка? Тогда да, вес держать тяжелее. Без мяса, а тем более яиц, рыбы и прочего там одни углеводы да жиры остаются. Есть мнение, что батюшки в церкви потому все и толстые такие, что пост держат как положено. А мужскому организму без белковой пищи вообще тяжело. А вы мясо из каких соображений не едите?


Нет.... Я ем все.. Просто, мне кажется люди делятся на 2 типа-сладкоежки( те, кто любит сладкое) и мясоеды. ( те, кто больше предпочитает мясо) 
Я сладкоежка.. Поэтому мне сложно держать вес.. Но Я стараюсь. 65 кг при росте 170см.



Дина написал(а):


> @горошек, Руся вроде бы про любовь с сладкому писала. Вроде того, что тем, кто мясо ЛЮБИТ (именно любит  а не просто ест) проще, чем сладкоежкам, потому что в сладком априори калорий больше (ну 4сли торт и сало не сравнивать, да и то, говорят, что сало полезнее торта будет).


Точно!именно об этом Я писала..


----------



## горошек (16 Май 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> Нет.... Я ем все.. Просто, мне кажется люди делятся на 2 типа-сладкоежки( те, кто любит сладкое) и мясоеды. ( те, кто больше предпочитает мясо)
> Я сладкоежка.. Поэтому мне сложно держать вес.. Но Я стараюсь. 65 кг при росте 170см.


Я люблю и то и другое! И от чего-нибудь третьего не отказалась бы 🤪 если б вес от этого не пёр.



Дина написал(а):


> @горошек, Руся вроде бы про любовь с сладкому писала. Вроде того, что тем, кто мясо ЛЮБИТ (именно любит  а не просто ест) проще, чем сладкоежкам, потому что в сладком априори калорий больше (ну 4сли торт и сало не сравнивать, да и то, говорят, что сало полезнее торта будет).


Сало не только полезнее, его ещё переварить и усвоить надо. А быстрые углеводы (сахара) уже во рту под действием слюны начинают расщепляться.


----------



## darling (17 Май 2021)

всем доброе утро

Утро боли нет  Тк сползла с кровати на пол на коврик Стою на четвереньках как учила невролог Пытаюсь делать упражнения но левую ногу сводит судорогой под коленкой.  Жду когда перестанет  Потом душ  Немного беговой дорожки и вновь упражнения.
Встала сама в 05 часов Выспалась Хотя уснула почти в 24.

Во рту сухость и противно тк на ночь всё-таки умяла бутерброд с мяском и заела хреновиной.Ооооо ....каюсь.



Руся написал(а):


> ожно держать вес.. Но Я стараюсь. 65 кг при росте 170см.


хороший вес и индекс МТ   У меня 158 и 79кг  Пока так . Было под 100кг За год  убавила.



Дина написал(а):


> внивать, да и то, говорят, что сало полезнее торта будет).



сало полезнее -маленький кусман  Я склонна в диабету Бывают гипосостояния Очень осторожна в сладком. Но бывает сорвусь на плитке шоколада на работе. Причем подаренной.



Руся написал(а):


> (после дексаметазона вм). Я летала... Я забыла, как это- когда не болит?
> Я прекрасно понимаю людей, которые идут на операци


пользуюсь дексаметазоном когда совсем больно.
НО с сегодняшнего дня -иииии вновь новый образ жизни.  Пробую как лучше совладать с болью . Ещё и в болячке своей толком не разобралась. Боль таблетками  глушу. Это не выход.


----------



## darling (17 Май 2021)

Пришла на работу. Зной с утра.

Поражена сегодняшним утром -без боли! Просто тихонько сползла с кровати  на коврик и начала делать посильные упражнения. Вечером перед ноутом лежала на животе,ногами произвольные движения И целый день ходила-бродила Вот что значит "не засидеться".

Без таблеток,даже гипотензивных АД 110 И 70 Пульс 70 уд в мин.


----------



## Руся (17 Май 2021)

У меня за 9 месяцев было 2 дня вообще без боли. После дексы.. И все(
Слава Богу сына сегодня отвезла, сдала в больницу)
Сама на завтра записалась к Круглову на консультацию. Потом отпишусь, что сказал.
Боль в пояснице постоянная.. 2-3, иногда 5 баллов. Но не прекращается никогда.
Мне даже кажется, что до рчд так не болело в покое, по крайней мере


----------



## darling (18 Май 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> Боль в пояснице постоянная.. 2-3, иногда 5 баллов. Но не прекращается никогда.
> Мне даже кажется, что до рчд так не болело в покое, по крайней мере


доброе утро всем

Видимо такие дни бывают  Можно и порадоваться Вчерашний день без таблеток закончила лежанием на иголках.
Кое как встала на четвереньки и слёзы потекли от боли  Полчаса стояла ползала  Приняла габапентпин 900мг дексаметазон таблетку и кеторолак. Отпустило. Но состояние аховое и физическое и душевное. Уснула с таблеткой феназепама.  На узком диванчике На спине.
Утро-АД 150 и 100  Боль провоцирует подьем АД



Руся написал(а):


> Слава Богу сына сегодня отвезла, сдала в больницу)


Руся сколько он там будет и чем лечат



Руся написал(а):


> Боль в пояснице постоянная.. 2-3, иногда 5 баллов. Но не прекращается никогда.


Обезболивание помогает  опять же на время У меня боли нет -но я стоять не могу на одном месте  Надо или ходить или сидеть ....всё больше положений нет  Ааааа дома на корячках стою или ползаю. Из положения лёжа-не встать



Руся написал(а):


> Сама на завтра записалась к Круглову на консультацию. Потом отпишусь, что сказал.


отпишись Кто Круглов по специализации

Русечка как же так получилось с операцией


----------



## горошек (18 Май 2021)

darling написал(а):


> меня боли нет -но я стоять не могу на одном месте Надо или ходить или сидеть ....всё больше положений нет


Может глупость скажу: а если лёжа делать какие-то мелкие движения ногами? Все же стояние и сидение позвоночник напрягает, а лёжа он вроде расслабляется.


----------



## darling (18 Май 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> глупость скажу: а если лёжа делать какие-то мелкие движения ногами? Все же стояние и сидение позвоночник


Леночка,ну что ты какая глупость? Рада каждому совету и рекомендации. Лёжа могу и на спине,и на животе. Только надо укладываться правильно ,чтобы не было боли.Потом встать тоже медленно щадяще. 
Дома всё приготовила к такой процедуре. Даже ноутбук положила для комфорта.  Уже делала так,но была под таблетками.

Вот вчера улеглась на иголки и встала через час со слезами и соплями. Весь день без фармы была. Значит мне ещё рано  бросать фармтерапию.

Чем больше уроков,тем больше учусь жить со своей болячкой. Жить надо.

пс вчера ещё с дочерью раздраженно поговорила. Сегодня извинилась.

Габапентин 300мг+кеторолак 1т +дексаметазон  Вот такая троечка меня огбезболивает,когда очень и очень больно. При нормальном давлении +сирдалуд 2 мг
В последующем дексаметазон убираю.


----------



## Руся (18 Май 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Руся сколько он там будет и чем лечат


Сын будет там 3 недели. Операцию на вторую ногу будут делать. Мне главное было его отвезти за рулем, чтоб смогла..
Круглов-нх, достаточно известный в Москве. Который диски меняет..
Тоже с утра опять плакала, нет дня без боли. Причем, мне кажется, что после рчд стало хуже;((до операции боли были периодические, сейчас постоянные..
Из-за постоянных болей, мне кажется и мочевой опять начинает "идти вразнос".только вроде успокоился..
Иногда силы заканчиваются..


----------



## горошек (18 Май 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Даже ноутбук положила для комфорта


Я давно с ноутбуком только лёжа. Но тут главное шейный не посадить. Печатать в таком положении все напряжно, тут лучше уж телефон. А вот посмотреть что-то вполне.


----------



## darling (18 Май 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> Из-за постоянных болей, мне кажется и мочевой опять начинает "идти вразнос".только вроде успокоился..
> Иногда силы заканчиваются..


Руся,дорогая.Очень понимаю тебя. Пусть болячки разные,но суть одна-боль. Не циклись на там что было до операции. Может всё наладится.
Мне предлагала невролог направление на оперативное вмешательство,отказалась.  Какие -то негативные чувства всплывают . Пока так.
Мочевой может быть. У меня весь низ стал с изменениями. 



Руся написал(а):


> Иногда силы заканчиваются..


верю. Я раздражаюсь ,начинаю ныть и унывать.Вчера с дочей поссорилась. Всё собрала....О Господи! 
Флуоксетин психотерапевт назначила. Принимаю.



горошек написал(а):


> . А вот посмотреть что-то вполне.


хорошо. Да чувствую напряг. 

Сейчас на работе,прям-таки красота -никаких болей.Это под таблетками Периодически бегаю по коридору. Если вниз-вверх то на лифте. Ревматолог сказала колени не напрягать и беречь. Они у меня тоже потрескивают.

Опять же думаю,я ведь дома (иногда на работе,когда прием закончится) стою на коленках и локтях (ладошках) ....нужно подкладывать что-то мягкое. А если дома ползаю -наколенники.  У меня их нет.Всё выбросила...ухххх !

Девочки,что можно приспособить на колени? Финансы ограничены. Или всё же купить?

Ещё поняла,что никаких резких движений!!!! Всё плавно и щадяще. ОК!


----------



## darling (19 Май 2021)

Перерыв - жую батон с вареньем. Захотелось ажжжж не могу.
С утра немного отекла Принимаю  много фармы и не поймёшь отчего. Выпила таблетку фуросемида. Легко стало. Даже поясницы не чувствую,честное слово.

Пациентка принесла горсть шоколадных конфет....унесла в регистратуру. От сладостей подальше.


----------



## Дина (19 Май 2021)

@darling, что, прямо реально горсть? Хоть в пакетике или прямо россыпью?
Вообще, дикость, конечно.


----------



## горошек (19 Май 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Пациентка принесла горсть шоколадных конфет....унесла в регистратуру. От сладостей подальше.


Ага, подальше! А это как понимать:


darling написал(а):


> жую батон с вареньем


Эх, слежу я за вами слежу, а всё бесполезно 🧐😉🙃


----------



## darling (20 Май 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> у я за вами слежу, а всё бесполезно


исправлюсь  Послабления себе позволяю Наверное напрасно Так никогда не похудеть.



Дина написал(а):


> мо реально горсть? Хоть в пакетике или прямо россыпью?
> Вообще, дикость, конечно.


да горсть Нет никаких пакетиков На стол высыпала.

Доброе утро всем  Что-то прохладно в квартире  Жара спадает.  Вот и воду отключат Опрессовки. Хорошо что нагреватель есть.

Бодро пришагала на работу. В корсете. Легче,но тяжело дышать. Одышка. Сегодня буду работать в нём. Чувствую осанка куда-то плывёт. Как же не хочется осознавать что всё болит и трещит. Ноги тяжеленные,мурашки-пока не разомнусь.Это лето-иду налегке. Зимой-то как ходила?
С питанием у меня нелады. Досадно. Работаю с эндокринологом,каждый день слышу ни по разу о питании,ожирении....тем не менее . День держусь (за батон с вареньем!) Вечером  в 19 час ужинаю ,довольно-таки плотно. Рыба,кусочек мяса,овощи....
Спать ложусь тянет к холодильнику. Почему-то всегда хочется кусок колбасы.

Вес 79кг так и стоит -уже третий месяц. Не мудрено,с моим беспечным отношением к себе так и будет. Самокритика с утра.


пс у нас на этаже -кардиолог ,невролог,ЭКГ,гастроэнтеролог Работают медсёстры почти одного возраста. После приема забегаем друг к другу Делимся ....о здоровье. Больше не о чем.

И,да- заказала наколенники из верблюда.Ползать дома-ламинат -все коленки испорчу. Также задалась купить матрас . Спальное место на двойку.Хорошо что есть новый упругий диван,переберусь пока на него.
Пара - гастроэнтеролог и медсестра. Любо дорого смотреть.Две кукоколки. Стройняшки. Как хорошо ,что могу видеть пример-образец . Надо! Не унывать,а делать.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Май 2021)

Я думаю, все эти " стандарты" для свежей, не закостенелой грыжи без секвестра и нестабильности.
А там, где это есть, блокады нужны и корсет.
И то сомнительно, если вы на коленях встаете по утрам.


----------



## darling (20 Май 2021)

Блокада мне не понравилась. Боль осталась и после укола.

С кровати сползаю на колени ,на матрасик и стою на четвереньках 7-10 мин Невролог рекомендовала вставать в эту позу в течение дня  каждые 2-3 часа


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Май 2021)

Чтобы колени добить.
Вы проверьте это все на остопороз ещё. Там лечение другой.
Не понравилась нам дорожка, или токи пока не знаю.
Опять болеть 4 дня, стопы "висят".


----------



## darling (20 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Чтобы колени добить.


ммммм....если на жесткое -получается "добить" Ревматолог советует беречь колени,даже по лесенкам не ходить,на лифте спускаться-подниматься.  Наколенники заказала,чтобы ползать. Ползание все рекомендуют. Только наколенники обязательно. Можно варежки на кисти натянуть.

Остеопороза нет,проверяла.


----------



## darling (20 Май 2021)

_Остеохондроз 2 ст Дискоостефические комплексы в сегментах Th l2-l.2 1.3-S1
Парамедианная экструзия диска слева в L2-L3 с нижней миграцией
Спондилоартроз 2 стадии.Левосторонний сколиоз 1 степени.
Дискоартрогенный стеноз позвоночного канала на уровне L4-L5 степени.
Антилистез со спондилолизом L4_

@Kaprikon,  пожалуйста,поясни хоть немного по простому что за болячка у меня. В свою тему перенесу. Ладно?


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Май 2021)

Darling ❤️
Ползать рекомендуют на 12 недели после реабилитации, так ребенок хотите учиться.
Если вы год ползаете, то что не так.
На попе рекомендую подать иногда, не часто.


----------



## darling (20 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если вы год ползаете, то что не так.


ага,почти год ползаю.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> На попе рекомендую подать иогда, не часто.


на попе боюсь. Пробовала.
Ездить что-ли?


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Май 2021)

Микродвижений, как Air говорит.


----------



## darling (20 Май 2021)

@Kaprikon, что за микродвижения? Где прочесть? Или расскажи,дружок (смайлик солнышко)


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Май 2021)

А вы ему напишите, про листез, умерший Дима, и что на коленях ползаете- @AIR.
Микродвижений, на попе ножку вперёд на пару см, потом вторую.
Но если косо, я не знаю, я не врач.
Я делаю цигун, ЛФК, и хожу, когда могу.
И не знаю, что делать с висящей стопой. На томик В.И.Ленина толстенький становлюсь и назад, как по ступенькам)
Другого пока не придумала.
Давно уже, ещё мышцы нормальные были.
А мокродвижения оно у меня не любит, зато их желудок любит.
И лёгкие любят ходить.
И не знаю, нужно ли делать ЛФК, когда болит. Там погода такая, я с ума сойду, если не пройду.
Птички разные.
Хоть диклофенак коли и иди.

@darling, если листез стабильный, то на фига туда цемент?
Там уже цемент.
А если болят фасетки, туда блокаду нужно.
Неврологи зачем вам парят голову.
А под стопу стельки от вальгуса.
А упражнения простые, как у Ступина, только я гантельку ложу на ногу,и не от себя, а как бы сопротивляюсь.

Умерший диск)
Смартфон жуткая штука)


----------



## darling (20 Май 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Парамедианная экструзия диска слева в L2-L3 с нижней миграцией


признаки-отёчность ,припухлость,боли в области поясницы,жжение,тонус мышщ,слабая подвижность конечностей.



darling написал(а):


> экструзия диска слева в


повреждение фиброзного кольца межпозвонкового диска, при котором пульпозное ядро выдавливается наружу. При отсутствии соответствующего лечения приводит к грыже. В группе риска находятся люди взрослого возраста,которые долгое время выполняли сидячую работу. 



darling написал(а):


> Спондилоартроз 2 стадии.



это дегенеративное заболевание, поражающее все структуры дугоотростчатых суставов, включая хрящ, подлежащую кость, капсулу, связки и околосуставные мышцы. Является разновидностью остеоартроза.




darling написал(а):


> Левосторонний сколиоз 1 степени.


деформация позвоночного столба




darling написал(а):


> Дискоартрогенный стеноз позвоночного канала на уровне L4-L5 степени.



сужен позвоночный канал, латеральный карман или промежутки между позвонками из-за патологических процессов в хрящевой и костной ткани.


Немного себе пояснила свою болячку. Простите,что здесь.  Однако! Но не смертельно. Буду работать над собой. Постараюсь.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Микродвижений, на попе ножку вперёд на пару см, потом вторую.
> Но если косо, я не знаю, я не врач.


косо-только сначала под болью,потом выпрямляюсь .
Комплекс есть - Фёдор Петрович давал,его и делаю. Правда со спины вставать,с живота вставать - слёзы.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Май 2021)

@darling, а если на приеме не сидеть вообще,. А стоять.
И книгу или медприбор любой подложить под ногу. За пол года может что и выровняется.
Меня нога бесит, в ней слабость, по всё длине. Там попосвязка кость.
И не знаю трогать не или нет


----------



## darling (20 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ...если листез стабильный, то на фига туда цемент?
> Там уже цемент.


не знаю. Вот такие врачи.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> А если болят фасетки, туда блокаду нужно.
> Неврологи зачем вам парят голову.


фасетки?  Это куда блокаду? В какое место? Мне один раз в поясницу  укололи,примерно где болит и всё. Новокаин с диспроспаном. Больше не хочу. Не помогает.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Умерший диск)
> Смартфон жуткая штука)


аха  умерший диск-это листез ? Сьехавший позвонок? Если умер,тогда что там колет неимоверно? Как-будто что-то перевернули,потом на место поставили.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Daring, а если на приеме не сидеть вообще,. А стоять.


так и делаю Вскакиваю через каждые 10-15мин Когда копчик болит -стою внаклон.Меня за компом не видно.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> И книгу или медприбор любой подложить под ногу. За пол года может что и выровняется.


под левую ногу? Нет,лучше вставать и делать упражнения. Пока в кабинете никого нет Да и доктор не помеха.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Май 2021)

Не в поясницу а в сустав.
Вы чего @Ступина не спросите, куда колоть-
 если на коленях ползаете.
Операция не положена, дежурная фраза про антидепресанты не подходит. какой ещё вариант, раз спондиатроз.
Там уже "цемент", если это не остеопороз.


----------



## darling (20 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Не в поясницу а в сустав.
> Вы чего @Ступина не спросите, куда колоть-
> если на коленях ползаете.


 Не знаю. В какой сустав-то? Все эти вмешательства как-то не одобряю. Лекарства все фигня-подделки. Поможет или нет. Кто знает.

На корячках ползаю специально-это облегчает мне боль.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Операция не положена, дежурная фраза про антидепресанты не подходит. какой ещё вариант, раз спондиатроз.
> Там уже "цемент", если это не остеопороз.


так что делать-то?  
Не совсем понимаю что у меня там происходит.  @Kaprikon, -ты умничка!  Спасибо ,тебе. Ничего что на "ты"?


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Май 2021)

Вы их перенапрягаете только.
Мне на работе сказали: вы такая стройная, и так "скачите" каждые 50 минут) У молодого человека я там перед глазами прыгала, вызывая нездоровые ассоциации 🤣
Сейчас уже не вызову, морда лица синяя
Под под попу книгу наверное, зачем скакать, закрепляя в мозгу не верное поведение.
Мне вот сегодня ходить нельзя, но так хочется.
Ночью проснулась, ещё и на больном боку, с "правильно" положенной рукой.
После токов, ад нам сниться только.
Все мышцы плотные, не разрабатывать сказали, но я плохой пациент. Но все равно.
Про ЛФК, если у меня инсульт, то движение должны быть правильные.
Точные, мозг обучается заново.
А если не инсульт, то ползаете на коленках год нужно чем то заменить, лесенко, стульчиком.


----------



## darling (20 Май 2021)

@Kaprikon,  милая! Всё у тебя правильно получается. Медленно,но верно.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Май 2021)

Тут не надо одобрять, тут нужно к врачу идти. Невролог а поликлинике, это старт карьеры может быть.
Зачем плодить их"маленькое кладбище". Ваш врач нейрохирург.
И рентген на остеопороз наверное, если назначит.
Есть ещё вариант муссы  
Если любите колени так.
Под них что то очень мягкое, и медленные наклоны, как мусульменские. А для кора это всё-таки ЛФК или ходьба

У меня не получается, @darling.
У меня рука согнута в локте, и повернута в плече.
Я не работаю уже, это ад так работать, последний раз я думала сума сойду.
Я не знаю на сколько был болевой синдром.


----------



## darling (20 Май 2021)

Два невролога-одна сказала: пей парацетамол и носи корсет
Вторая - назначений на 5тр -капельницы,уколы,табл,физ каб

Нейрохирург? Понятно.При желании-найду в 40км от меня.Только когда?



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Есть ещё вариант муссы
> Если любите колени так.
> Под них что то очень мягкое, и медленные наклоны, как мусульменские. А для кора это всё-таки ЛФК или ходьба


муссы-хорошо. Что такое "кора"  
 заказала наколенники из верблюда-я ползаю по квартире-туда-сюда  Пойдёт? Ползание на четвереньках-хорошо.
Верю про боль. Очень даже понимаю,моя хорошая.

Вывод - сирдалуд надо отменить на какое-то время. У меня 2мг+2 мг  

мМММ невролог сказала мидокалм 150мг на ночь ежедневно долго.  Кого слушать? Охххх все, и врачи тоже по разному говорят.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Май 2021)

Кора, это мышцы живота.
Если нет особых проблем там, они тренируются.. Эти мышцы держат ось и дают возможность ходить, но не сидеть,как вариант стоять.
Копия ослабевают из за сколиоза, листеза
Делать бессмысленные упражнения для того, что бы было не стоит.
Терапевты выписывают таблетки и неврологи тоже, им бы заработную плату не платили и они бы не славили капитализм.
У мозга есть такая особенность, нейропластичность, с одной стороны он предотвращает боль, если это возможно. И учиться правильно двигаться, даже с неврологическим дифицитом.Детм учатся ходить, сначала поднимая руки, потом переворачиваются, потом садятся.потом ползают на коленях встав через бок, потом сидят, потом ходят, и падают ёлки палки.
Если связь нарушена, ползать год на коленях не имеете смысла.
Для болей есть таблетки.
Вы не можете сидеть, так, как загнут копчик.
Есть вариант, что вы сбросите вес и будете "лежать на костях", что ещё хуже.
ЛФк, @Ступин говорит, не бездумные,мы же не рыбы. Чувствуем, что и как.
Разработка всех суставов это пусть они  так называю, так понятнее "цигун", это самое основное.
Неврологов "придумали" не так давно они вносят прикладную свою лепту достойно. Но это не все, особенно неврологи в поликлинике, они после интернатуры.
Прелесть сайта его направление правильное Если вы не восстановите работу почек -это вода, кишечника, как получиться, это еда,дыхание, это ходьба, мозга- все вместе.
Не один  габапетин не поможет  
Так потом лежать надо, чтобы мышцы растянуть, и не на спине.
Сказала я поймав дикую боль с утра, после токов и ходьбы.
Рука (((+


----------



## darling (20 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Не один габапетин не поможет


знаю и все остальные иже с ними.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если вы не восстановите работу почек -это вода, кишечника, как получиться, это еда,дыхание, это ходьба, мозга- все вместе.


это мышление надо менять и образ жизни

@Kaprikon,  спасибо!






примерно такой комплекс упражнений делаю. По силам. Также комплекс -от доктора Ступина.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Май 2021)

@darling, самый простой комплекс упражнений на этом сайте.
Можно добавить "цигун", это суставная разминка, ка ее понимают.
Если вы переборщите, то можете и так полежать. Я переборщила, пришлось срочно звонить массажисту, потому, что была сильная "спастика".
Ноги "отходят" я рыдать хотела, не гнулась у меня левая от слова вообще, как у куклы, а правую зпвпливало в колене.
Две недели это было, мы иголки воткнули рядом с 6 шейным, там начала всего, и я сложилась.
Парез по всей руке не давно, но хочется быстро.
Ноги простучали, я нагрузку на сгибатели дала, и на разгибатели.
Пример ваша любимая дорожка, и отведение приводящих с усилием.
Когда я делала просто ЛФК..


----------



## darling (21 Май 2021)

Доброе утро всем. 
ЛФК делаю с этого сайта. Самое доступное и лучшее.  Что-то получается Что-то нет.  Сегодня  встала рано. Лежала в теплой ванне.После неё чашечка кофе. Я в порядке.  
Не надо усердий -спокойно медленно мягко и боль отступает.
Ещё бы прекратить таблетки горстями глотать. Этому тоже учиться надо.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Май 2021)

Darling.
Я вчера тараторила без умолку, извините.
После нагрузки рука как у каменного гостя, чем больше я ее тру, тем больше немеет.
Я на нее смотрела и писала что то.
Пришел 
массажист, помял немного кисть, по руке же стучали дубинкой,. Она чуть расслабилась, но не работает, связка жестка такая.
Сколько я ее так в спазм ввожу, а потом боюсь и плачу, и по клавишам не попадаю левой рукой, и, если честно просто жутко. Не мне, тому, кто во мне сидит🥰 Дурацкий мозг не понимает слова "парез".
Комплекс  с сайта этого обычный, для реабилитации после инсульта его применяют тоже. Это я для себя смотрю.
А упражнения самые простые нужно делать и долго, если не отвести ногу в сторону, можно сильно и не отводить.
 Суставная разминка всегда, пусть "цигун" будет лёжа сначала, но правильно.
Любые резки не правильные движения мозг фиксирует, он же обучается.
Пока ёжики кололись и лезли на кактус, я там такого всего себе "наобучала"-
гантели он у меня таскал, по 21 км ходил, плавал, бегал, мы с ним весело жили.


----------



## darling (21 Май 2021)

@Kaprikon, добрый день Да,уж,вчера мы понаписали-нафлудили в теме о миорелаксантах. Приходи ко мне и пиши. Всегда отвечу.
Надо сказать ,вчера немного заморочилась своим позвонком. Сегодня даже думать не хочется. Боль утром- ванну нырнула,но это не выход. Особенно по утрам. Просто остаться на диване и полежать,вытянуться и так далее....Можно сползти на пол,на коврик. Всё просто. Хотела ускорить процесс вставания Ан,нет. Всему своё время и место.


----------



## Руся (21 Май 2021)

Доброе утро, девочки.. Я пока ничего не делаю. Ни лфк, почти перестала глотать таблетки Боюсь навредить. Боль осталась 1-2 балла. Операцию делать не буду, у меня, аллергия на металл, может и на титановый Кейдж пойти.. Так что, этот вариант отметаем..
Буду искать альтернативу..


----------



## darling (21 Май 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> и на титановый Кейдж пойти.. Так что, этот вариант отметаем..
> Буду искать альтернативу..


Руся,вот видишь как бывает. Выход всегда есть. И не какой-нибудь,а хороший.



Руся написал(а):


> Боль осталась 1-2 балла.


это что за боль? Сильно или терпимо. Прости,я полнейшая  пффффф в этих вопросах.


----------



## Руся (21 Май 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Руся,вот видишь как бывает. Выход всегда есть. И не какой-нибудь,а хороший.
> 
> 
> это что за боль? Сильно или терпимо. Прости,я полнейшая  пффффф в этих вопросах.


Ну, это терпимо.. В смысле 1-2 по 10-бальной шкале, если брать.. Ну, это примерно..


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Май 2021)

@Руся , может оно и к лучшему. Самая хорошая операция, которой удалось избежать.

Как вы сделали 1-2 бала, меня уже эти за 10 достали, дали бы передых немного.

@darling, на сколько верно, не знаю, но места, где нарушена инновация, греть нельзя, будет ещё больше "скручивать", хотя сначала хорошо.


----------



## darling (21 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ...места, где нарушена инновация, греть нельзя, будет ещё больше "скручивать", хотя сначала хорошо.


Хорошо Поняла. Мне невролог тоже говорила что греть нельзя.
Ванна чуть теплая  Мне помогает Но утром лежать перед работой -не вариант.

пс после лежания опять стою на четвереньках.Оказывается тянет и болит в области копчика и низа ягодиц Чуть вниз по бёдрам.  Совсем не то место где сьехал позвонок.


----------



## darling (22 Май 2021)

> ... работать медленно, нудно и постоянно... только тогда "оттает"


слова АИРа


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Май 2021)

Ванная у меня с утра и вечером, всю жизнь.
Сейчас она не на долго помогает.
😂 😂 😂Правая рука, правая нога.
Не знаю, что делать, там согнуло, в ноге наоборот.
Болит все, держу зажатые места хотя бы в руке.
Darling, там где вы ищите, трудно найти, где болит.
Мышцы сократилась вся.

Загадала себе, что если сегодня не загнут, начну восстанавливаться потихоньку.
Нет сейчас судорог в руке, слабость только.
Если бы знать, как @горошек, что длительный покой поможет хоть чуть чуть, я бы не делала ЛФК, не ходила.
Лежала, и ждала пока пройдет болевой синдром.


----------



## горошек (22 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если бы знать, как @горошек, что длительный покой поможет хоть чуть чуть, я бы не делала ЛФК, не ходила.
> Лежала, и ждала пока пройдет болевой синдром.


Так не узнаете, пока не попробуете. Сколько максимально по времени вам удавалось полежать спокойно и расслаблено, хотя бы душой, если не телом, ничего вообще не делая, только в туалет и покушать?


----------



## darling (22 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Darling, там где вы ищите, трудно найти,


@Kaprikon,  прощупала-пропальпировала весь низ. От поясницы до колен ....определенного места боли не нашла.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мышцы сократилась вся.


габапентин и сирдалуд принимаю Для расслабления самое-то В ванне полежать-расслабиться.
Что ещё можно ....



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не болит, так как...воспаление проходит и он приживается на новом месте.


ОК  Верю что приживается.Может уже прижился. Потому как ....боль Даже болью то не назвать.Полнейший дискомфорт в пояснице и ниже. Вот и приспосабливаюсь -удобно сесть лечь ходить  Полчаса упражнений -встала и пошла. Правда походка изменилась Попа назад Буду работать над этим Расправив плечи.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Боли не должно быть.
> Боль по утрам это в основном суставная боль, боль от подвижности в пораженном сегменте.
> ЛФК, мануальная терапия на непораженных сегментах, мануальная терапия на больных мышцах, физитерапия, блокады на пораженные сегменты, корсет утром лежа одеть и первые полчаса - час, не снимать


Так что же происходит у меня по утрам  Мышцы скукожены или что 
Мануальная терапия ОК


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Май 2021)

Попа назад, потому, что голова вперёд, и в стопе вальгус.
Стрелки не пробовали?
Хотя какие тут стельки?

Ванну не нужно, она помогает не на долго.
Разве что совсем теплая.


----------



## darling (22 Май 2021)

Конечно никакие стельки не помогут Осанку надо восстанавливать. Жира много Вот и тянет живот вниз.
Плечи согнуты-распрямлять надо.Короче следить за своей осанкой .

Ближе ко сну ванну приму. Пачку соли пищевой высыплю. Зачем сама не знаю Какая от неё польза. Но мои знакомые говорят-хорошо А что хорошо ....


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Май 2021)

Хорошо.

Можно не пищевой, не пищевая рублей 60 стоит.
Мелочь и приятно.


----------



## Дина (22 Май 2021)

@darling, смотрите какая штука у меня есть https://www.wildberries.ru/catalog/18812474/detail.aspx?size=50701669&targetUrl=LC
Плечи разводит только в путь. За 4 часа ношения нигде не натирает. Народ в отзывах писал, что под одеждой незаметно, тут ничего не скажу, я ношу на домашнее.
И стельки жёсткие очень даже помогают "развернуть" как стопу, так от нее и все ногу. Единственное, летом с теми стельками, что у меня (ссылки потом дам, если надо) жарко, нога потеет (хотя стельки прекрасно щёткой стираются), поэтому сейчас я поставила жёсткие силиконовые "валики". Первые несколько дней прямо дискомфортно было, а сейчас почти не чувствую их.
Разминала тут икроножные мышцы и в одной ноге нашла такой болезненный участок. Буду разминать. Глядишь, самомассажем ног накачаю руки🤣


----------



## darling (22 Май 2021)

Молодец Дина За ссылку спасибо. Стельки -оказалось имеют значение. Буду искать. 
Экотен-класс.  
Закажу на аптеке ру 
У меня есть корсет Он охватывает всю спину Отводит плечи назад. Громоздкий.Летом-не вариант.


----------



## darling (23 Май 2021)

Всем доброго времени

Сползла на коврик Упражнения  Встала-кособой бок  Невероятно кособочит вправо Да что ж это такое Уже и боли не так беспокоят  как косой бок 
Наклоны влево через через боль  помогают немного выпрямится. 

Может мышцы совсем ослабли от сирдалуда  Вот и гнет   

Невольно задумаешься о серьёзности физических упражнений. Строго следить за своей осанкой. Сидя на работа Хотьбы пешком .... Я совсем к земле склонилась. Образ жизнги по режиму. Хватит расслаблений.
Надо решить на чем спать и как .


----------



## darling (25 Май 2021)

> darling написал(а):
> @Доктор Ступин, перекос отчего идёт Я подумала от сирдалуда
> 
> Вопрос: может ли миорелаксант расслабить мышцы так,что идёт перекос?


Нет.
Перекос от напряжения мышц. 
Напряжение мышц от раздражения нерва.
Раздражение нерва, скорее от спондилоартроза


----------



## AlexSam (25 Май 2021)

Здравствуйте! Вы молодчина, что подняли свою тему и пригласили Докторов. Про «бублик» на стул можно подшить резинки (жгут, старые перчатки, виниловый коврик для ванн) и съезжать со стула не будет.


----------



## AIR (25 Май 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Напряжение мышц от раздражения нерва.
> Раздражение нерва, скорее от спондилоартроза


Вспомнил анекдот про женскую логику!😂🤣


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Вспомнил анекдот про женскую логику!😂🤣


Про женщину в зеленом пальто, или про любовницу в одной маршрутке.


----------



## AIR (25 Май 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Про женщину в зеленом пальто, или про любовницу в одной маршрутке.


Как мужчина сказал:"рыбонка, пододвиньтесь пожалуйста ". Далее следует цепь её умозаключений и возглас :" товарищи! Он меня б.... обозвал!"


----------



## darling (25 Май 2021)

Доктор Ступин
Доктор Рудковский  

серьёзно подходим к моим "лесенкам"  Хотя юмор уместен.  
Без фото и Р-снимков скажу: на сегодня операции-нет!
Жила и живу почти год. Неврологической симптоматики нет. Все рефлексы сохранены. Нога немеет-это ерунда. У всех наших м/с -всё болит ,косит,немеет ....

Исполнительна и аккуратна в выполнении медицинских назначений. ОК!

Простите,если что не так  Я нуждаюсь в Вас обоих.


----------



## darling (25 Май 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Вы молодчина, что подняли свою тему и пригласили Докторов. Про « бублик» на стул можно подшить резинки ( жг


пробовала пришивать. Отрывается. Стараюсь


Дина написал(а):


> отрите какая штука у меня есть


Экотен. Спасибо ,Дина. Размер ведь нужен.



darling написал(а):


> Может мышцы совсем ослабли от сирдалуда Вот и гнет


нет,нет! От сирдалуда не может гнуть.


----------



## darling (25 Май 2021)

В этой теме можно флудить.

В теме про утреннюю боль -"нет" пожалуйста.


----------



## darling (25 Май 2021)

корсет-высота 25см подходит ко второй группе. 
Какой корсет нужен мне?

с сайта  "Центр лечения...."  Доктора Ступина

*Третья группа* корсеты *для защиты позвоночника от движения* при боли в спине. Обычно это плотная малоэластичная ткань, всегда с металлическими или пластиковыми вставками, шириной 30-35 см, для перекрытия подвижности всего поясничного отдела. Надеть пояс лучше в положении лежа, на майку или футболку, вставать осторожно через положение на боку. В положении лежа, необходимости в поясе нет, лишь некоторые пациенты отмечают необходимость спать в поясе, закрепленном на минимальном натяжении, что позволяет в момент переворачиваний с боку на бок, быстро затянуть пояс и сделать переворот с минимальной болью, после переворота пояс опять переводиться в минимальное натяжение. Время носки - постоянно на период острой боли.


*Вторая группа* корсеты *для защиты позвоночника от перегрузки* при работе. Обычно это плотная малоэластичная ткань, часто с металлическими или пластиковыми вставками, шириной 20-25 см, для перекрытия 1-2 позвоночных двигательных сегментов. Здесь важно правильная носка корсета, т.е. только при работе, избыточных движениях, неконтролируемых движениях, при усталости в спине. Надевать пояс можно в любом положении, в том числе и стоя, лучше на майку или футболку, но можно и прямо на одежду – рубашку свитер. Время регулируется временем работы (на конвейере в поясе, на перекуре снимаем), в тоже время ношение пояса не отменяет правильного выполнения рабочих движений. Такие пояса выполняют как фиксирующую, так и утепляющую функцию, поэтому носить одновременно согревающий пояс и укрепляющий корсет не стоит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Как мужчина сказал:"рыбонка, пододвиньтесь пожалуйста ". Далее следует цепь её умозаключений и возглас :" товарищи! Он меня б.... обозвал!"


Это мой вариант про зеленое пальто!



darling написал(а):


> корсет-высота 25см подходит ко второй группе.
> Какой корсет нужен мне?


20-25.
Снимки в сгибании и разгибании покажите, тогда поговорим точнее.


----------



## Дина (25 Май 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Экотен. Спасибо ,Дина. Размер ведь нужен


Нет, эта штука практически любому взрослому подойдет и даже подростку среднего телосложения.
У меня "бублик" с противоскользящим основанием-на ткань нанесены маленькие "точки".


----------



## darling (25 Май 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Снимки в сгибании и разгибании покажите, тогда поговорим точнее.


врач-рентгенолог сказала,что всё сделает,если будут точные направления. Те Фёдор Петрович,написать как направление....Ну вот как-то так. Она улыбается и говорит,что всё ясно .МРТ даже достаточно. Помнит дословно мой диагноз.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2021)

Рентгенография поясничного отдела позвоночника с функциональной нагрузкой: прямой, боковой, сгибание и разгибание.


----------



## darling (25 Май 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> ткань нанесены маленькие "точки".


Дина скажи ещё раз про стельки. Правая стопа всегда западала внутрь А сейчас прямо так и просится туда В Ортиксе спрошу.


----------



## Дина (25 Май 2021)

@darling, у меня и детей вот такие Luomma / Каркасные ортопедические стельки с чашеобразной пяткой. Они периодически дешевеют, я и за 1300 брала и за 1500, надо скидки ловить. Wildberries везде есть. Они только от продольного плоскостопия, поперечных выкладок в них нет. Но они здорово "устанавливают" стопу. НО! После этакого резкого разворота полетят годами наработанные организмом привычные, как бы называть, совокупности движений, что ли. От стопы через голеностоп/колени/ТБС вся динамика изменится. Когда сыну делали индивидуальные стельки врач говорил, что сразу не делают "полную коррекцию", надо постепенно.
Мне стельки понравились, но привыкала к ним, не без этого.
А сейчас жарко в них, поэтому приклеила такие пелоты  INNORTO / Пелоты силиконовые при продольном плоскостопии.
Взяла максимального размера, хотя ношу 38. Сначала было не очень удобно, через неделю перестала их замечать. Сегодня надела тапки без них-разницу сразу заметила. Конечно, и стельки и пелоты это как костыли, но что уж теперь делать, поможем организму извне, раз не смогли его в молодости сохранить.
Как вспомню какие сумки таскала, когда в другом городе училась . И в основном в правой руке-с той стороны у меня секвестр и вылез.


----------



## darling (27 Май 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тему про лечение боли в спине нашли?



где эта тема  Дайте пожалуйста ссылку


----------



## La murr (29 Май 2021)

@darling, онемение ноги - тревожный признак.
Поверьте, это не ерунда.


----------



## darling (29 Май 2021)

> Как всегда в жизни- два варианта:
> *- операция,* тут Вам решать по следующим параметрам.
> Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
> *Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим о боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения), в общем-то надо оперироваться быстро, потом как можете не восстановиться. В общем-то тут врач вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить конечно). Тут не просто НАДО на операцию, а НАДО УСПЕТЬ на операцию.
> ...


Из соседней темы взяла. Напоминание для себя.

Наблюдаю за собой. Просматриваю нейрохирургические отделения города. Врачей НХ.


----------



## Дина (29 Май 2021)

@darling, главное, чтобы слабости не было!Прямо каждый день проверяйте.


----------



## darling (30 Май 2021)

@Дина, девочки, большое спасибо за участие.

Делаю всё возможное.
Не получается до конца принять своё состояние. Жалости к себе нет.Раздражение прёт. Потряхивает ажжжж Его надо убирать-мешает конкретно..


----------



## darling (1 Июн 2021)

Была у невролога.*Схема отмены габапентина:*

-1 июня 300мгх2раза в день
-2 июня 300мгх2раза в день
-3 июня 300мгх2раза в день

-4 300мгх1раз
-5 300мгх1раз
-6 300мгх1раз

затем полностью убрать. С габапентином заканчиваю. Препарат хороший.Помогал на время его действия. Но не могу его бесконечно принимать.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Июн 2021)

@darling, если ваш невролог думает за полинейропатий.
Там схема и нейромедин в нее входит.
Болеть конечно будет до чёртиков, а сверху антидепресант.
Только не спешите, с ним обсудите.
У меня болит, до чёртиков после него, да и без него до чёртиков конечно.


----------



## darling (1 Июн 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> нейромедин в нее входит


про этот препарат ничего не сказала.
Волнует повышение артериального давления!
Я уже боюсь этой психофармы. Дело-то серьёзное.
АД-флуоксетин 20мг.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Июн 2021)

Про полинейропатию.
У них есть протокол, как ее лечить.
Хотя я сомневаюсь, что это она.

Во, пойдет.
Флуоксетин.


----------



## darling (1 Июн 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня болит, до чёртиков после него, да и без него до чёртиков конечно.


ничего не болит. Повышение АД перекрыла мои поясничные страдания. Испугалась за повышенное АД. Голову обносит и скачет давление.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Про полинейропатию.


у меня нет полинейропатии.

изучаю о питании с сайта Доктора Ступина. Казалось ,бы поздно начинать. Ан нет! Никогда не поздно.

Любимыми "лакомствами" позвонков и межпозвонковых дисков являются яблоки и груши, малина и клубника, виноград и топинамбур (земляная груша), фундук и чечевица, тыква, салат и соевый йогурт.

На период обострения рекомендуются продукты с полным набором витаминов и достаточным содержанием кальция, магния и витаминов группы «В» (рыба и другие дары моря, капуста, шпинат, бобы, орехи, семечки, горох, хлеб грубого помола, парное не кипяченое молоко, йогурт, творог). И, конечно, необходимо воздержаться от острой пищи....

*Первый рецепт.* Приготовьте травяную настойку обыкновенного тысячелистника из расчёта: столовая ложка травы на стакан кипятка (настоять 1 час, процедить). Принимать по столовой ложке перед едой.
*Второй рецепт: *Смешайте 1,5 стакана сока редьки с 1 стаканом чистого мёда и с 0,5 стакана водки, добавьте столовую ложку соли и тщательно перемешайте. Эту смесь принимать внутрь по 1 рюмке перед сном, а также растирать ею места боли на спине.


Деревенские целители, при больных суставах, советовали "грызть хрящики", пить "хаш" - горячий бульон для холодца, есть сам холодец. Они оказались правы и современные исследования доказали, что для того чтобы замедлить прогрессирование дистрофических изменений в суставах позвоночника и дисках, необходимо использовать хондропротекторы – препараты, оказывающие защитное действие на хрящевую ткань. Прием аптечных хондропротекторов проводится длительными курсами продолжительностью до полугода, лучше по назначению врача.


----------



## горошек (1 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Любимыми "лакомствами" позвонков и межпозвонковых дисков являются яблоки и груши, малина и клубника, виноград и топинамбур (земляная груша), фундук и чечевица, тыква, салат и соевый йогурт.


Всегда было интересно, почему именно эти продукты.



darling написал(а):


> парное не кипяченое молоко, йогурт, творог).


Мы раньше ездили в деревню на месяц летом, поили дочь парным молоком. Сами не пьём, не можем. И вот отец друга мужа заразился энцефалитом через парное молоко. Жена его ничего, может не пила в этот день. Все закончилось печально, у него съехала крыша, а жена через год на неровной почве рак заработала и умерла. А пара была просто великолепная. И сын ФСБшник, все для них делал. После этого правда все равно давали дочери парное, но боялись. Сейчас не знаю, стала бы я так рисковать или нет. Сложный вопрос.


----------



## darling (1 Июн 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> После этого правда все равно давали дочери парное, но боялись. Сейчас не знаю, стала бы я так рисковать или нет. Сложный вопрос.


ммдаа  о парном молоке. У нас нет возможности -парное молоко. Выбираем пробуем ,что есть в магазинах. 
Стараемся покупать близлежащего совхоза 3,2%. Там же кефир,сыр адыгейский и творог. Всегда свежее.

пс мой доктор говорит что в "возрасте" уже неполезно молоко. Я только в чай и кофе.


----------



## горошек (1 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> мой доктор говорит что в "возрасте" уже неполезно молоко. Я только в чай и кофе.


Может не само молоко, кисломолочные продукты? Я с возрастом как раз стала любить. Хотя в детстве, думаю, они но менее необходимы. Малышева как раз говорит, что от молока с возрастом надо отказываться. Но..... послушай Малышеву и сделай наоборот. 😉


----------



## darling (1 Июн 2021)

кисломолочку надо.В любом виде -низкопроцентную.
Малышеву -точно Сделай наоборот 👆


----------



## горошек (1 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> низкопроцентную.


Это ещё почему?


----------



## darling (1 Июн 2021)

@горошек, чтобы жиров меньше и не полнеть. Он так всем пациентам рекомендует.Мне в том числе.
Раньше на перекус носил  два кусмана батона и ароматная чесночная колбаса или ветчина.
Я сетовала на запах чеснока. Сейчас носит сыр.


----------



## горошек (1 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> чтобы жиров меньше и не полнеть.


Даже если выпить пол-литра кефира или йогурта нормальной жирности 3,5 вместо 1%, то получите лишних 12,5 гр жира, кстати, весьма не лишнего, а полноценного молочного жира, то есть примерно 100 ккал. Ну уж лучше эти калории на чём-то другом экономить. Например, кусок хлеба, хорошая шоколадная конфета, 25 гр сахара и т п это тебе 100 ккал, практически пустых. А жиры организму тоже нужны. В частности, для усвоения вит Д, с он для усвоения кальция из того же молока. И ещё скажу, что обезжиренные молочные продукты не дают чувства сытости, да и вкус у них хуже. Ну опять же, если в них сахара не напихали. А то порой люди пьют с низким жиром, но сладкую фруктовую молочку, вот уже полный бред точно.


----------



## darling (2 Июн 2021)

@горошек, согласна. Покупаю хороший процент жирности.
На перекусы -молочку решила брать. 

Из сыров - Натура  и адыгейский.


----------



## darling (3 Июн 2021)

Боль в спине – не приговор. Необходимо научиться жить с этим недугом, поддерживая свою спину на уровне, достаточном для повседневной жизни (сайт д.Ступина)

В стандарт лечения боли в спине входит:
- НПВП
- Миорелаксант
- ЛФК
- домашняя физиотерапия
- можно добавить рефлексотерапию (аппликатор типа Кузнецова) мази (от воспаление+разогрев+глубокое проникновение)

В стандарте Мидокалм, Целебрекс, мази: НПВП+Димексид+Спортивная разогревающая.
Согласовать надо с лечащим врачем.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2021)

Правильный набор
Согласовывать надо все. Не назначают по инету лечение.


----------



## darling (4 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Правильный набор
> Согласовывать надо все. Не назначают по инету лечение


невролог в соседнем кабинете. Обязательно -согласие.

Дома подвешен турник. Можно ли стоять,просто стоять без напряжения и движений? Как бы немного вытянуться?


----------



## La murr (4 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Дома подвешен турник. Можно ли стоять,просто стоять без напряжения и движений? Как бы немного вытянуться?


Из собственного опыта.
До операции повисла на турнике. Без движений, просто повисла, чтобы распрямиться.
Снимали с посторонней помощью и сразу вызвали "Скорую".
Пронзила острая боль.
Сейчас предпочитаю просто лечь на жёсткую поверхность (тот же пол).
ЛФК Фёдора Петровича позволяет отлично и аккуратно потянуть-растянуть то, что нужно.
Бревном себя не чувствуешь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июн 2021)

La murr написал(а):


> Из собственного опыта.
> До операции повисла на турнике. Без движений, просто повисла, чтобы распрямиться.
> Пронзила острая боль.


Тут все зависит от того, что потянется раньше.
Потянется здоровый, но временно не работающий сегмент - так все хорошо.
Потянется больной, постоянно уже не работающий сегмент -  так все плохо.
Кстати, именно поэтому мануальная терапия лучше для большинства, так позволяет работать именно на временно не работающих сегментах.
В общем при недифференцированном вытяжении на турнике , опять все зависит от везения.
А везение зависит от методики выполнения.
Если ногами стоять на земле и только чуть сгибать колени, то можно и потянуть "здоровое" и натренировать мышцы, чтобы они держали пораженные сегменты.


----------



## Руся (5 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тут все зависит от того, что потянется раньше.
> Потянется здоровый, но временно не работающий сегмент- так все хорошо.
> Потянется больной, постоянно уже не работающий сегмент-  так все плохо.


Получается турник для вытяжения позвоночника плохо?


----------



## darling (5 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Кстати, именно поэтому мануальная терапия лучше для большинства, так позволяет работать именно на временно не работающих сегментах.


мануальный терапевт пожалуй будет позже. Надо найти кому доверить своё здоровье.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если ногами стоять на земле и только чуть сгибать колени, то можно и потянуть "здоровое" и натренировать мышцы, чтобы они держали пораженные сегменты.


так и стояла-на полу  Только на цыпочки и пятки 5-7раз. Попробую сгибать колени. Щадяще и слушая своё тело. Боль исключена.



Руся написал(а):


> Получается турник для вытяжения позвоночника плохо?


я не задаюсь целью вытянуть. Руки сами просятся вверх и постоять прямой. Осторожно ☝️


----------



## La murr (5 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> мануальный терапевт пожалуй будет позже


До операции не имело смысла и не было возможности, а после стабилизации позвоночника не обращалась.
Интересно мнение @Доктор Ступин - можно ли проводить мануальную терапию при нестабильности?


----------



## AlexSam (5 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> ...я не задаюсь целью вытянуть. Руки сами просятся вверх и постоять прямой. Осторожно ☝️


Может все-таки лучше полежать с вытянутыми руками?


----------



## darling (5 Июн 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Может все-таки лучше полежать с вытянутыми руками?


мне тяжеловато вставать с лежачего положения. Косит....5-10 мин  делаю упражнения чтобы выпрямиться.
Невролог тоже советует лежать.Турник-нет.

Кстати-убрала сирдалуд  габапентин и кособокость не явная а чуть -чуть.Это радует.
Сплю на диване Встаю по правилам. Может из-за этого косость меньше.


----------



## AlexSam (5 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> мне тяжеловато вставать с лежачего положения. Косит....
> Сплю на диване Встаю по правилам. Может из-за этого косость меньше.


Ну тогда, да. Тем более на работе.
Вы на полу спали, может ошибаюсь. С матрасом не решили, что делать?


----------



## Дина (5 Июн 2021)

@darling, Вам надо освоить потягивания частями. Я тянусь лежа по утрам, ну и при ЛФК, от поясницы, не затрагивая оперированные сегменты (они, конечно, закреплены, но мыщцы-то там есть, их стараюсь не тянуть) вверх, а потом тянусь ногами вниз тоже не задействуя поясницу.


----------



## darling (5 Июн 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> С матрасом не решили, что делать?


Финансов нет. Покупать надо хороший. Был Аскона - такая дрянь. Весь развалился через полгода.
Диван новый - лучше чем на кровати. Есть матрас для гимнастики. Раньше спала на полу-комфортно было.Сейчас - нет.Жестко.

На работе встаю к стенке. Стою на четвереньках на кушетке. Переминаюсь. Не засиживаюсь. Установила оптимально-правильно стул чтобы не ездил. Круг на стуле.
Ходить всегда легче чем стоять на месте.
Выбрала обувь на небольшом каблучке.Удобнее чем на сплошной подошве.



Дина написал(а):


> надо освоить потягивания частями. Я тянусь лежа по утрам, ну и при Л


с удовольствием.  
Потягиваюсь лежа на диване-начинаю от ступней.Потом колени подтягиваю. Велосипед получается но с трудом. Потом руки плечи. Так или нет.

не знаю как спать и на чем Подушка тоже нужна Чтобы облегчить утреннее вставание. Да и днем хочется прилечь вздремнуть. Сон лечит.
Сон какой-то вынужденный получается.Не сладкий. Это плохо.Надо учиться.


----------



## La murr (5 Июн 2021)

@darling, Вам в помощь -
Специальный комплекс физических упражнений при заболевании ПОП (щадящий)
Делайте только то, что можете, конечно.
Чередуйте нагрузку с расслаблением - это важно.



darling написал(а):


> не знаю как спать и на чем


В какой позе обычно спите?


----------



## darling (5 Июн 2021)

La murr написал(а):


> Делайте только то, что можете, конечно.
> Чередуйте нагрузку с расслаблением - это важно.


спасибо 🥀 



La murr написал(а):


> В какой позе обычно спите?


если сплю крепко -укладываюсь на спину.Просыпаюсь на спине. Бывают такие ночи.

На боку Ноги чуть подтянуты к животу.Обычно так. Если проснулась ночью-подушку перекинула на противоположную сторону. Получается чаще всего на правом. Позвонок сьехал на левом.


----------



## AlexSam (5 Июн 2021)

@darling, мы половину жизни проводим во сне( или попытках сна), это очень важно.
Есть наматрасники, на диван, ортопедические. От 2,5 тыс., в зависимости от материала и толщины.


----------



## darling (5 Июн 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Есть наматрасники, на диван, ортопедические. От 2,5 тыс., в зависимости от материала и толщины.


ОК это потяну. Какой наматрсник нужно смотреть. Пожалуйста ссылку или несколько слов. Для меня сон-крайне важно. Положение во сне. Подушка тоже нужна или нет 
Последнее время сбрасываю ночью подушку на пол.Видимо мешает.


----------



## Дина (5 Июн 2021)

@darling, а тонкую подушку под прогиб в пояснице подложить? У меня для этой цели специальная подушка плоская выделена и еще одна диванная между коленей, если на боку сплю.


----------



## darling (5 Июн 2021)

@Дина, подушек много разных колибров. Никуда не подкладываю. Засыпаю так как привыкла....а подушки все на пол. Ещё и котейка уляжется -никуда не сдвинешь. Приходится дрыгаться.Обидится-уйдёт в другую комнату.

ни разу не пробовала под прогиб класть подушку или валик.


----------



## Дина (5 Июн 2021)

@darling, а Вы попробуйте, вдруг спине понравится.


----------



## darling (5 Июн 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> а Вы попробуйте, вдруг спине понравится.


обязательно Спать укладываться-валик под изгиб спины. ОК


----------



## La murr (5 Июн 2021)

Очень выручал такой способ для сна:



Попробуйте! 

Под изгиб поясницы не знаю...
Вот лёжа на животе подкладывала подушку небольшую под живот - давало облегчение.


----------



## darling (5 Июн 2021)

La murr написал(а):


> Очень выручал такой способ для сна:


спасибо большое. Между колен - попробую. Моя поза.


----------



## горошек (5 Июн 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Может все-таки лучше полежать с вытянутыми руками?


Я за! Я вот так обычно и расслабляюсь.



AlexSam написал(а):


> @darling, мы половину жизни проводим во сне( или попытках сна), это очень важно.
> Есть наматрасники, на диван, ортопедические. От 2,5 тыс., в зависимости от материала и толщины.


Может вы имеете в виду ортопедические накладки на диван? Наматрасник это вроде то, во что матрас запихивают. То надо брать не менее 9 см высотой, а лучше 10-12. Брала год назад своим в «Много сна» за 12 тыс. но у них диван как аэродром, высота была 12. Зять любит помягче, дочь пожёстче, угодил обоим. Там жёсткость ещё разная есть с разных сторон. Если брать для себя одной на полдивана, то тысяч в 6 может и можно уложиться. На этом сайте огромный выбор, шаг измерений в 5 см, отзывы модно почитать, доставка бесплатная.


----------



## AlexSam (5 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> ни разу не пробовала под прогиб класть подушку или валик.


Под поясницу нужно аккуратно, лучше с др.Ступиным посоветоваться, потому что меняется лордоз. Если под ноги -уменьшается. В зависимости, в какую сторону смещение или грыжа. Идея хорошая.Спать с валиками наверное неудобно.


горошек написал(а):


> Может вы имеете в виду ортопедические накладки на диван? Наматрасник это вроде то, во что матрас запихивают. То надо брать не менее 9 см высотой, а лучше 10-12. Брала год назад своим в «Много сна» за 12 тыс. но у них диван как аэродром, высота была 12. Зять любит помягче, дочь пожёстче, угодил обоим. Там жёсткость ещё разная есть с разных сторон. Если брать для себя одной на полдивана, то тысяч в 6 может и можно уложиться. На этом сайте огромный выбор, шаг измерений в 5 см, отзывы модно почитать, доставка бесплатная.


Это меня Hoff просветил), у них чехол для матраса и наматрасник -накладка ( водонепроницаемые, с резинками, ортопедические и т.д.). 


darling написал(а):


> ОК это потяну. Какой наматрсник нужно смотреть. Пожалуйста ссылку или несколько слов. Для меня сон-крайне важно. Положение во сне. Подушка тоже нужна или нет
> Последнее время сбрасываю ночью подушку на пол.Видимо мешает.


Посмотрите в поисковике наматрасник на диван ортопедический, ортопедическая накладка на диван и т.д.,забейте сразу размеры дивана или половины. Есть магазины, которые проводят акции,скидки.Есть магазины, которые дают матрасы опробовать), если не подойдут,то эти матрасы продают со Скидкой, вроде как б/у. Нужно смотреть сколько чистка будет, доставка и стоит ли игра свеч.


----------



## горошек (5 Июн 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> забейте сразу размеры дивана или половины.


В «Много сна» понравившийся матрас можно выбрать любого размера с шагом в 5 см по длине и ширине. В настройках вводятся все остальные функции. Цены приемлемые. Опять же советую его.


----------



## AlexSam (5 Июн 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> В «Много сна» понравившийся матрас можно выбрать любого размера с шагом в 5 см по длине и ширине. В настройках вводятся все остальные функции. Цены приемлемые. Опять же советую его.


Да, хороший сайт.
Я бы ещё посоветовала, перед заказом зайти в салон и попробовать на жесткость и материал. Потрогать, присесть, прилечь.)


----------



## горошек (6 Июн 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Да, хороший сайт.
> Я бы ещё посоветовала, перед заказом зайти в салон и попробовать на жесткость и материал. Потрогать, присесть, прилечь.)


Мне при выборе помогли отзывы. Некоторые пишут очень понятно. Дважды брала у них, ни раздутее разочаровалась.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Июн 2021)

Спать с валиками не надо, на них нужно лежать.
Я подушки везде подкладываю.
Под локоть обязательно.
С утра на животе с валиком тоже обязательно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> Получается турник для вытяжения позвоночника плохо?


Вытяжение хорошо для здоровых сегментов и плохо для пораженных.


----------



## AlexSam (6 Июн 2021)

Доброе утро!


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вытяжение хорошо для здоровых сегментов и плохо для пораженных.


 валик под поясницу или грудной- это тоже вытяжение? Ребёнок после травмы обязательно трамбует ночью одеяло между ног. Такая поза с валиком между ног-разгрузка для тазобедренных?


----------



## горошек (6 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вытяжение хорошо для здоровых сегментов и плохо для пораженных.


А по сколько в случае с турником контролировать это не так уж и просто, то лучше использовать для этого другие варианты ЛФК. Так? 
У меня друг тоже фанат турника. И никто его не переубедит, что турник и плавание могут хоть как-то навредить. Для него это панацея для позвоночника. Думаю, что это многовековые стереотипы берут своё.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Доброе утро!
> 
> валик под поясницу или грудной - это тоже вытяжение?


В какой-то степени. 


AlexSam написал(а):


> Ребёнок после травмы обязательно трамбует ночью одеяло между ног. Такая поза с валиком между ног-разгрузка для тазобедренных?


Да.


----------



## AlexSam (6 Июн 2021)

Спасибо, Доктор.  Спасибо, что Вы есть.


----------



## darling (6 Июн 2021)

Всем доброго времени
Прочла переписку. Делаю выводы. Матрас или наматрасник. Девочки спасибо.

@горошек, спала с маленькой подушкой между ног. О чудо - встала совсем без боли. Не знаю что это .Или мои новые мазилки или удобная поза.
Вот.
Сижу с внучкой.Гуляли. Закупила продуктов .Ходила несколько раз чтобы не отягощать себя.

@Доктор Ступин, благодарю что навещаете. Самочувствие удовлетворительное. Турник при входе на кухню подвешен. Стою до 1-2 мин Переминаюсь на цыпочках -на пятки. Очень бережно и осторожно. Мне комфортна это положение.Лучше чем лёжа на полу.


----------



## Руся (7 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вытяжение хорошо для здоровых сегментов и плохо для пораженных.


Не очень поняла. Если у меня суставы" сели" друг на друга, и от этого трение и, соответственно, боль, то мне нежелательно их "тянуть"?
Очень нравится упражнение, сидя или стоя прогнуться вперед на 90° и потянуться..
П. С. На турнике со времени болезни не висела ещё (боюсь)..


----------



## darling (7 Июн 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> Очень нравится упражнение, сидя или стоя прогнуться вперед на 90° и потянуться..


мне тоже нравится. Сидя -наклоны вправо-влево. Ступнями ног вращать под столом.
Стоя -нагнуться вперёд и достать кистями рук пол.


----------



## горошек (7 Июн 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> Не очень поняла. Если у меня суставы" сели" друг на друга, и от этого трение и, соответственно, боль, то мне нежелательно их "тянуть"?
> Очень нравится упражнение, сидя или стоя прогнуться вперед на 90° и потянуться..
> П. С. На турнике со времени болезни не висела ещё (боюсь)..


Может я что не так понимаю, но у меня образное мышление часто включает, видно 35 лет работы с малышами сказываются. Вот допустим,. суставы "просели", значит между ними никакой мягкой прокладочки уже нет, вот и брякаются они друг о друга и всё близ лежащее. Не шевелим ими- не брякаются. А если потянули их? Значит разъедутся и опять "бряк", а значит опять боль. Поэтому, если уж они совсем "просевшие" , то пусть лучше срастутся друг с другом и не брякают. Правда, и двигаться это место тогда не будет, но зато не будет и болеть. А тянуть надо всё остальное, на что ещё можно опереться. Вот поэтому гимнастика медленно, чтоб всё это чувствовать. А на турнике это контролировать трудно. Вот как-то так я это представляю, не претендуя однако на првавильность.


----------



## darling (7 Июн 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Поэтому, если уж они совсем "просевшие" , то пусть лучше срастутся друг с другом и не брякают. Правда, и двигаться это место тогда


а если сьехал позвонок вперёд? Могу ли как-то чуть-чуть утянуть на место? А ,может закостенеет так? Ведь давно идёт деструкция позвоночника. Пусть живёт в таком положении. Только бы не беспокоил.
Хочется верить в это. Мои фантазии. 🤔  

Турник ? Осторожно,чувствую себя. Стою просто вытянувшись,без напряга. В шлёпках на танкетке.


----------



## горошек (7 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> а если сьехал позвонок вперёд? Могу ли как-то чуть-чуть утянуть на место?


Вот это вопрос не ко мне. Доктор Ступин вам в помощь.


----------



## Сразу в дамки (7 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> а если сьехал позвонок вперёд? Могу ли как-то чуть-чуть утянуть на место? А ,может закостенеет так?


Утянуть маловероятно. Закостенеет к годам 70, когда межпозвоночный диск совсем "износится". Срастись может только кость с костью.


----------



## горошек (7 Июн 2021)

Сразу в дамки написал(а):


> Срастись может только кость с костью.


Эх, не в тему, ну что-то вспомнилось: гора с горой и та порой..... 🤪😄. Извините.


----------



## darling (8 Июн 2021)

Сразу в дамки написал(а):


> Утянуть маловероятно. Закостенеет к годам 70, когда межпозвоночный диск совсем "износится". Срастись может только кость с костью.


🤔спасибо за ответ.

@горошек, @Сразу в дамки,  не утешительно. Гора с горой....охххх

Онемение и ползание мурашек (знаю ,что нехороший симптом) в нижней конечности -стопа,бедро,ягодица. Идёт от ягодицы. Чем можно полечить? Из медикаментов.
Невролог рекомендовала нейромидин или кокарнит. В/м не буду ставить.
В дневном стационаре  начала глюконат кальция+новокаин+В12 в/в. Бесплатно.
Всё одно! Вопрос в цене.Только на лекарства и работаю.

Купила нейромидин 20 мг  1 тх2 раза в день. Цена 1300 50 табл.  Первый раз принимаю.


----------



## Сразу в дамки (8 Июн 2021)

Я перестаю делать какие либо упражнения, убираю нагрузки, корсет, само проходит через пару дней. У вас же листез, всё от него. Как сказал мне нейрохирург мой новый - чего ос от дерева отгонять если ствол гниёт 🤪😀


----------



## darling (8 Июн 2021)

Сразу в дамки написал(а):


> У вас же листез, всё от него. Как сказал мне нейрохирург мой новый - чего ос от дерева отгонять если ствол гниёт


Да, всё верно. Понимаю.
Проходит, конечно, но в пути очень дискомфортно. Все лавочки собрала сегодня.


----------



## Дина (8 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Невролог рекомендовала нейромидин или кокарнит.


Или? Я в офигее, простите мой французский. Это все равно, что спросить у гостей: вам капусты квашеной или бланманже с киселем?
Нейромидин хороший препарат. Как раз 2 т/день считаю оптимальной дозой: от 3-х некоторые эффекты из побочных частично появляются, а одна вроде мало.


----------



## darling (8 Июн 2021)

@Дина, да. У нас так.
Чтобы было назначено лечение надо брать амб.карту и идти на приём.Ещё и талон потребуют.
Р-снимки делала,так вообще не хочется вспоминать. Закончилось материальным благодарением.

Поэтому я здесь. Спасибо за нейромидин.


----------



## Руся (8 Июн 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Может я что не так понимаю, но у меня образное мышление часто включает, видно 35 лет работы с малышами сказываются. Вот допустим,. суставы "просели", значит между ними никакой мягкой прокладочки уже нет, вот и брякаются они друг о друга и всё близ лежащее. Не шевелим ими- не брякаются. А если потянули их? Значит разъедутся и опять "бряк", а значит опять боль. Поэтому, если уж они совсем "просевшие" , то пусть лучше срастутся друг с другом и не брякают. Правда, и двигаться это место тогда не будет, но зато не будет и болеть. А тянуть надо всё остальное, на что ещё можно опереться. Вот поэтому гимнастика медленно, чтоб всё это чувствовать. А на турнике это контролировать трудно. Вот как-то так я это представляю, не претендуя однако на првавильность.


Если бы они срослись, это был бы идеальный вариант.. Мне операцию такую советуют, вставить Кейдж, чтоб сросся этот уровень.. Но пока этого дождусь, уже и помирать пора будет, наверное)
В смысле, не операцию, а пока срастется само


----------



## горошек (9 Июн 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> В смысле, не операцию, а пока срастется само


Так я не говорю, что всегда надо ждать самостоятельного сращения. Хотя у моей родственницы были частые боли в грудном отделе, а потом в 40 лет МРТ показало, что два позвонка там сросшиеся. Но тут я чисто про турник рассуждала.


----------



## Руся (9 Июн 2021)

@горошек, правильно рассуждали.. Турник нельзя. Сегодня была в зале, м тренером. Она тоже самое сказала..
Операцию тоже пока отложила (боли на 1-2 балла), бывают дни, когда вообще не болит.
Поэтому, пока без операции.
Решила пока зубы


----------



## darling (10 Июн 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> Турник нельзя. Сегодня была в зале, м тренером. Она тоже самое сказала..


 пока не стою на нём.Дальше видно будет.



Сразу в дамки написал(а):


> Я перестаю делать какие либо упражнения, убираю нагрузки, корсет, само проходит через пару дней. У вас же листез, всё от него. Как сказал мне нейрохирург мой новый


интересно. Всё индивидуально. Невролог наоборот говорит -массаж, движения,упражнения. Пройдёт-вопрос когда? Чувствительность во всех местах сохранена. После хотьбы,сажусь,ступня теплеет. Чувство,что "затекло"  
Вот же -листез! Никак  не получается дружить.

пс во мне море,нет -океан всяческой фармы. Может и побочки 🤔 Перебор.


----------



## Сразу в дамки (10 Июн 2021)

Движение листезу точно не нужно))


----------



## darling (14 Июн 2021)

Сразу в дамки написал(а):


> Движение листезу точно не нужно))


щадящие и бережные Всё под контролем.

От нейромидина 40мг в сутки -подёргивания начались.Стрельба как иголками.Как -будто мелкие сосудики лопаются. По бёдрам Где-то в ягодицах. Пошевельнуться боюсь. Разделила 20мг наполовину Принимаю по 10мг х 2 раза. Серьёзный препарат.
Купила кеторол Эторию-табл. На всякий случай.

пс чувства онемения и мурашек прошли.


----------



## Дина (14 Июн 2021)

@darling, под подергиваними Вы имеете в виду непроизвольные мелкие сокращения мышц?


----------



## Сразу в дамки (15 Июн 2021)

@darling, у вас сейчас где и как болит?


----------



## darling (15 Июн 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> Вы имеете в виду непроизвольные мелкие сокращения мышц?


чувство как-будто сосудики лопаются.Лёгкие пощипывания.



Сразу в дамки написал(а):


> У вас сейчас где и как болит?


боль разлитая,тянущая. Определённой локализации нет. Проходит после разминки.
Утренний подьём тяжел для меня.Надо осторожно перекатиться к краю,спустить ноги,посидеть.Немного движений.Встала,чуть косит влево-вправо. Вновь разминка. После этого действа-проходит. Медленно (сегодня большая влажность-одышка) шагаю на работу. Иногда летаю.

пс от мазилок нпвс ,таблеток появился бронхоспазм. Определённо на финалгон и ибупрофен.


----------



## Сразу в дамки (15 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> боль разлитая,тянущая. Определённой локализации нет. Проходит после разминки.


Так боль где, в пояснице или крестце?
Я тоже не могу так просто встать и бежать или перевернуться с боку на бок 🤪


----------



## darling (15 Июн 2021)

Сразу в дамки написал(а):


> Так боль где, в пояснице или крестце?


в области крестца



Сразу в дамки написал(а):


> Я тоже не могу так просто встать и бежать или перевернуться с боку на бок


🤝 как встаешь? С 2009года -это большой опыт. У меня год будет в октябре. Чем снимаешь боли?


----------



## Сразу в дамки (15 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Чем снимаешь боли?


Болит более 1,5 лет. До этого листез мало как себя проявлял. Ни чем сейчас не снимаю боль, ни чего не помогает всё равно.

Перекатываюсь на бок, кровать высокая, ноги спускаю и встаю


----------



## darling (15 Июн 2021)

Сразу в дамки написал(а):


> Перекатываюсь на бок, кровать высокая, ноги спускаю и встаю


когда встала боли нет? Я встала и бережно -косо хромаю в ванную. Там практически отхожу на унитазе (прости) . Иногда иду на кухню за кружкой горячего чего-нибудь.
У тебя детки,с ними некогда расслабляться и охать. 



Сразу в дамки написал(а):


> Болит более 1,5 лет. До этого листез мало как себя проявлял. Ни чем сейчас не снимаю боль, ни чего не помогает всё равно.


вот и я отказываюсь от всей фармы.  Сейчас принимаю эторикоксиб,так для успокоения и эксперимента. Кеторол в ампулах на всякий пожарный случай.

Тут смотрела дипроспан,хотела в/м поставить,но отказалась-жаль опу! Итак всё травмировано от множественных уколов. Да и блокаду с ним делала,эффект нулевой.


----------



## Сразу в дамки (15 Июн 2021)

Когда встала, мне требуется время расходиться, скованность присутствует.


----------



## darling (15 Июн 2021)

Сразу в дамки написал(а):


> Когда встала, мне требуется время расходиться, скованность присутствует.


один-в один! Точно также 🌸 👯‍♀️👩‍🦯 Ты меня таки вдохновила ! Но оперировать-нет.


----------



## Сразу в дамки (15 Июн 2021)

Вы только в начале пути и только начали с ним бороться. И у вас всё будет по другому сценарию, через месяц может перестанет болеть и забудете о листезе. За все годы листез не так часто и долго давал мне о себе знать.


----------



## darling (15 Июн 2021)

Сразу в дамки написал(а):


> через месяц может перестанет болеть и забудете о листезе.


🙏🙏🙏мда дай-то Боже.



Такой стул был. Сейчас притащила другой,более удобный .Пока никто не видел утащила из холла секретаря Поставила свой . Лишь бы не заметили. Сестру-хозяйку предупредила.
Ортопедическая подушка легла хорошо. Гораздо тяжелее прежнего,при вставании не будет двигаться.Спина чуть касается спинки-это уже хорошо.
Что  не сделаешь для правильной посадки!


----------



## darling (16 Июн 2021)

Утром кособокость,волнует и тревожит. После упражнений,разминки проходит. Как сохранить осанку? Пусть она неправильная,но не косая же. 
Как сохранить оставшееся? 🤔

Доброго времени 🌸   🙏

И вновь ищу для себя анальгетик.Похоже лучше анальгина ничего нет.Для в/венного введения. Нпвс - вызывают одышку,бронхоспазм. Лечишь одно,калечишь другое. Как всегда


----------



## La murr (16 Июн 2021)

@darling, а вы что-то предпринимаете в связи со сколиозом 2 степени, который у Вас имеется?
Может быть, @Доктор Ступин что-то порекомендует?
Мне кажется, имеющийся перекос только усугубляет Ваше состояние.


----------



## darling (16 Июн 2021)

La murr написал(а):


> а вы что-то предпринимаете в связи со сколиозом 2 степени, который у Вас имеется?


@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович подскажите,что делать с утренним перекосом? Это же совсем никуда не годится.Тренировать  мышцы (боюсь мне это не поможет)? ЛФК? Корсет? Всё это в ходу.

Гипертонус мышц? Гипертонус от листеза . Мышцы расслабляю габапентином и миорелаксантами. Или это не то? Что происходит? Ой,не понимаю.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если ногами стоять на земле и только чуть сгибать колени, то можно и потянуть "здоровое" и натренировать мышцы, чтобы они держали пораженные сегменты.


ок!



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Во, пойдет.
> Флуоксетин.


флуоксетин пока не принимаю.  Хватит мне нейромидина. Онемение проходит. А вот голова! Ну совсем не в своей тарелке 🧐 Не знаю отчего.



La murr написал(а):


> Мне кажется, имеющийся перекос только усугубляет Ваше состояние.


Конечно! Ещё как! "Кособок" меня и волнует. Бок начинает побаливать. Раздражение.


----------



## Сразу в дамки (16 Июн 2021)

У меня было так на правый бок во время беременности, сидеть не могла тянуло его, получается произошло это с увеличением нагрузки. Сейчас бывает, что бок как отлежала, помогает только растяжка.


----------



## AlexSam (16 Июн 2021)

Здравствуйте!


darling написал(а):


> Спина чуть касается спинки-это уже хорошо.
> Что  не сделаешь для правильной посадки!


Не совсем.У спины должен быть упор. И у ног.


----------



## darling (17 Июн 2021)

Сразу в дамки написал(а):


> . Сейчас бывает, что бок как отлежала, помогает только растяжка.


упражнения и растяжка. Небольшой массаж. Пусть это тоже войдёт в образ жизни. 
С сожалением глянула на свой корсет.Вытянулся,как тряпочка стал.Надо новый покупать. Высоту поменьше 20-25см.Был 30см.



AlexSam написал(а):


> Не совсем.У спины должен быть упор. И у ног.


ноги хорошо стоят на полу.Спина "висит" Упора ,к сожалению, нет.



La murr написал(а):


> Может быть, @Доктор Ступин что-то порекомендует?


От того, что за ночь мышцы расслабляются и утром есть большее движении  в нестабильных позвонках,  от боли мышцы стягиваются больше с одной стороны и все изгибается в одну сторону.
Потом мышцы напрягаются и все уменьшается.
*Поэтому важно чтобы утром лежа одеть корсет и особенно первые 2 часа в корсете *


----------



## La murr (17 Июн 2021)

@darling, я не про корсет.
Сколиоз - перекос.
Может быть, стелька под ту ногу, которая короче.
Это имела в виду.


----------



## darling (17 Июн 2021)

La murr написал(а):


> Может быть, стелька под ту ногу, которая короче.


да, стелька под правую ногу. Она у меня с молодости западает внутрь. Всё из далекого прошлого. Спасибо☀️

Страна производителя Китай/Швейцария
Производитель Би. Велл Свисс АГ
Бренд B WELL
Форма выпуска Стельки ортопедические размер 35-37 - 1 пара (2 штуки в уп)
Текстильное покрытие (дышащий mesh-материал), мягкий полимер, пластиковая основа
Комплект поставки:
Стельки ортопедические TRIO, каркасные, FW-606, 1 пара

или одна стелька под западающую ногу?


----------



## Сразу в дамки (17 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> или одна стелька под западающую ногу?


Одна стелька под ногу которая короче


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Июн 2021)

@darling, не надо самоэксперементы с одной стелькой.
Попробуйте подобрать их с врачом.


----------



## darling (21 Июн 2021)

Купила в Ортиксе пару стелек.Обычные каркасные.В мокасины подошли хорошо. Шагается тоже хорошо.Онемения нет. Нейромидин продолжаю. Довольна.Обезболивания нет,терплю тяготу  в области ягодиц. Опа отстаёт назад,так легче.Расхаживаюсь.


----------



## darling (22 Июн 2021)

Всем добрый день!

Хочется откровения. В октябре-ноябре 2021г случилось обострение моего листеза. Первые полгода судорожно искала медикаментозное облегчение. Море-океан влитой фармы,вагон и маленькая тележка пилюль. Физкабинет,кстати после него всегда чувствовала ухудшение.Возможно,процедуры не те.
Закидала вопросами своих врачей,врачей форума,форумчан. Хотелось понять,что там у меня происходит.Поняла на уровне детского сада.А более мне и не надо.
Образ жизни изменён.Постепенно меняется мышление. Приходит смирение. Присутствует постоянное чувство благодарности. Всем,за всё!
Через боль и страдания  пробуждается душа.

"Хочешь быть счастливым?Выучись сперва страдать" (И.С.Тургенев)


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (22 Июн 2021)

@darling, так и есть, двигаемся потихоньку благодарим Бога, что Живы и дышим


----------



## AlexSam (22 Июн 2021)

@darling, Здравствуйте!
В ИКЕА на матрасы скидки до 50%.


----------



## Руся (22 Июн 2021)

Ирина Хомутенко написал(а):


> @darling, так и есть, двигаемся потихоньку благодарим Бога, что Живы и дышим


Поставила в воскресенье 6 имплантов, сразу. Перед операцией так стало страшно, что я подумала "слава Богу, что на спину не пошла делать", это еще в разы страшнее, чем импланты. И если в зубах какой косяк, вырву нафик все, поставлю вставную..
А, если в спине накосячат?
Неееее.. Буду тоже до последнего бороться без операции


----------



## darling (23 Июн 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> Неееее.. Буду тоже до последнего бороться без операции


 Отврат   почувствовала к операции. Сразу же. Ищу наилучшие пути.Восстановлению не подлежит,но хоть прогрессирование остановить. Жить с этим.
Слава Богу,что я медработник,каждый день вижу страдающих пациентов.Заболевания разные,возраст тоже. 
Так что у меня -фигня. 



AlexSam написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> В ИКЕА на матрасы скидки до 50%.


спасибо большое.Буду смотреть.
Хотя,до сих пор не поняла,какой нужен матрас. Кочую с мягкой кровати на жесткий диван.


----------



## горошек (23 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Слава Богу,что я медработник


Вас уже обязали делать прививку от ковид? Вы, как противник вакцинации, что будете делать? Найдутся противопоказания?
Вон главврач больницы умер от ковид, хоть и был привитой…. Получается, что ничего она не гарантирует. Эх, печально. А сейчас так много вокруг заболевших! Молодых много. Хоть бы детей не затронуло все же, а то вообще пипец.


----------



## darling (23 Июн 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Вас уже обязали делать прививку от ковид? Вы, как противник вакцинации, что будете делать? Найдутся противопоказания?


обязали,причем конкретно. 
Есть веское противопоказание.


горошек написал(а):


> она не гарантирует. Эх, печально.


нет гарантий никаких. Соблюдение мер предосторожности.
Хотя,в кабинете сижу без маски.Доктор маску не снимает,он привит.


----------



## darling (23 Июн 2021)

Как сказал один из пациентов Блюма, который лечился и учился у него лет 10 назад и вытянул себя из довольно глубокой ямы - ходить не почти не мог - без операции у позвоночника остается шанс стать условно здоровым, после операции - никогда.


----------



## La murr (24 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> без операции у позвоночника остается шанс стать условно здоровым, после операции - никогда


@darling, простите, глупость.
Я про никогда. Не это цель. 
Не забывайте про необходимость, когда операция спасает от больших бед и становится избавлением от боли и страданий.


----------



## darling (1 Июл 2021)

Вот такую насадку на стул увидела в кабинете ревматологу. 
С массирующими колёсиками.
@Доктор Ступин,как считаете, мне подойдёт? Как выбрать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июл 2021)

darling написал(а):


> ... как считаете, мне подойдёт? Как выбрать?


Вполне!


----------



## Марина555 (1 Июл 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> В ИКЕА на матрасы скидки до 50%.


Добрый день. А какой правильно и лучше выбрать?


----------



## AlexSam (1 Июл 2021)

Марина555 написал(а):


> Добрый день. А какой правильно и лучше выбрать?


Здравствуйте!








						Ортопедическая постель
					

Камрады по ремеслу! Что такое ортопедические матрацы?:D




					www.medhouse.ru
				



Здесь много про все и матрасы (1 стр.)в том числе: https://www.medhouse.ru/forums/14/


----------



## Марина555 (1 Июл 2021)

@AlexSam, Спасибо)🌺


----------



## AlexSam (1 Июл 2021)

@darling, процитирую у вас в теме: «благодарность-чувство ,вызывающее добрые слёзы...»

Если воспроизвести эмоции и понаблюдать за своими мышцами: к примеру страх, голова втягивается, плечи зажимаются, гнев: плечи и поясница напрягаются, готовы к прыжку), тревога, нервозность - даже ноги напрягаются... а вспомнить событие или человека, к которому испытываете искреннюю благодарность?! Мышцы расслабляются, даже лицевые-мимические, жевательные...Связь психоэмоциональная с мышцами, с опорно-двигательным аппаратом неразрывна, весь организм -единое целое. Даже больше: исцеление начинается с «головы».

И ещё ваша цитата: « просите и дано будет вам,ищите и найдёте,стучите и отворят вам ...(от Лк 11.9)
Ибо всякий просящий получает,и ищущий находит,и стучащему отворят.
Виктор,прости меня. Улучшение в здоровье вижу так.»
Абсолютна согласна! Нет волшебной таблетки, нет одного чудесного Доктора, которого стоит найти и все болячки отступят. Когда у меня опускаются руки, не только с болезнью,  задаю себе вопрос: « Все ли я сделала, что бы это преодолеть, во все ли двери постучалась?!!
нет, не все!
тогда у меня много работы, нужно вставать и делать.»


----------



## darling (2 Июл 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Даже больше: исцеление начинается с «головы».


согласна полностью.Вчера был неприятный разговор с дочерью.Ночью острая боль.После трехнедельного перерыва вновь прибегла к габапентину 600мг.Он действительно снимает боль.Легкость во всем теле,активность и желание жить🙌 Испытала синдром отмены.Буду очень осторожна с ним.


AlexSam написал(а):


> с болезнью, задаю себе вопрос: « Все ли я сделала, что бы это преодолеть, во все ли двери постучалась?!!
> нет, не все!
> тогда у меня много работы, нужно вставать и делать.»


🙌🤝спаси Господи Вас!🙏🙏🙏



AlexSam написал(а):


> человека, к которому испытываете искреннюю благодарность?! Мышцы расслабляются, даже лицевые-мимические, жевательные...Связь психоэмоциональная с мышцами, с опорно-двигательным аппаратом нер


сегодня нет чувства благодарности, расслаблена габапентином. Всё как-то расплывчато.Главное боли нет.Охххх,медикаментозное облегчение.От фармы никуда не уйдёшь.Вновь буду заказывать на аптеке ру арсенал табл и иньекций. Пусть будет ,так спокойнее.


----------



## AlexSam (4 Июл 2021)

darling написал(а):


> согласна полностью.Вчера был неприятный разговор с дочерью.Ночью острая боль.После трехнедельного перерыва вновь прибегла к габапентину 600мг


Не всегда начинать с головы - это таблы. Я иногда смотрю, как Родители кричат на своих детей. Вчера в магазине, взрослая дочь с матерью, которая её унижает, демонстративно, громко..,так противно. А когда кричат с пеной,на малюсеньких!  Когда сын начинает вредничать, начинаю раздражаться ( я же тоже человек)), потом вижу его маленьким ребёнком, уставшим, отрицающим, непонимающим.  Жалко становиться. Иногда, даже через силу, обниму его, он сначала напрягается, потом расслабиться и прижмётся. А дочь!.. вредничает)), но я не даю себе «завестись» - смотрю на неё,как бы со стороны - она такая взрослая, самостоятельная, решительная..и маленькая)). Но я готова ее отпустить, но при этом по первому зову примчусь. Дети - это так трудно и так здОрово!


darling написал(а):


> спаси Господи Вас!


Спасибо.🌺


----------



## darling (4 Июл 2021)

Дети-наши дети
Только что ушли-внучка и доча. Положила гостинцев.Испекла шарлотку.Дочь отказалась и правильно сделала. Полезное правильное питание в приоритете.
Последнее время дочь беспокоит головная боль.
 Сделала МРТ шейного отдела.Проблемы есть-протрузии Грыжа 6мм. Колет церебролизин актовегин мелоксикам.Настроена ехать к нейрохирургу. Звоночек ей что-то происходит не так. Думаю  видя мои мучения-сделает выводы. Настроится на правильный образ жизни.

Мммда...невольно задумаешься о сути бытия.

Выбираю матрас.Есть жесткие полужесткие мягкие полумягкие....Какой же выбрать.Вопрос.Что лучше для позвоночника. Для моего листеза.
Анатомический повторяющий форму тела. Дорого. Пока не потяну Да и не очень верю производителям. Был асконовский-через год выбросила.Полнейшая дрянь.

То что меня косит с утра -это мышцы скукоживаются во время сна.По мере растяжек и упражнений проходит.С молодости правая нога западает внутрь.Сейчас явно видно . С возрастом всё обостряется Видны упущения и наплевательское отношение к себе. Эхххх Знала бы где упаду-соломинку подстелила.



AlexSam написал(а):


> Ортопедическая постель
> 
> 
> Камрады по ремеслу! Что такое ортопедические матрацы?:D
> ...


Читаю. Оптимальный вариант - средней жесткости.


----------



## горошек (4 Июл 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Грыжа 6 мм


Для шейного отдела не маленькая.


----------



## La murr (4 Июл 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Оптимальный вариант - средней жесткости.


Рекомендую ориентироваться на собственные ощущения.
До операции боль облегчал сон на твёрдой поверхности, после - на умеренно жёсткой.


----------



## AlexSam (4 Июл 2021)

darling написал(а):


> То что меня косит с утра -это мышцы скукоживаются во время сна.По мере растяжек и упражнений проходит


А какие упражнения делаете? Растяжки каких мышц?


darling написал(а):


> Оптимальный вариант - средней жесткости


Во сне проходит половина жизни.) Спальное место очень важно.


----------



## darling (5 Июл 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Для шейного отдела не маленькая.


🙏 😢



La murr написал(а):


> До операции боль облегчал сон на твёрдой поверхности, после - на умеренно жёсткой.


сейчас сплю на мягком матрасе.Жесткий диван хуже. На нем затекают руки,всё больно.
На мягком-провалилась в люлю.Может и не совсем правильно,но мне удобнее.


----------



## La murr (5 Июл 2021)

@darling, всё верно, если по ощущениям комфортно, то и хорошо.


----------



## darling (5 Июл 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> А какие упражнения делаете? Растяжки каких мышц?


лёжа в кровати-потягушки.
Встала-щадящие наклоны влево,вправо.
Приседания с упором на руки.
Турник-просто стою,переминаясь с пятки на носок.
Беговая дорожка 5-7мин. Степенный шаг.
Кособок-ушёл🙏

Да,спальное место должно быть правильным,удобным и...любимым.
Смотрю,рассуждаю,выбираю.
Подушка практически не нужна или же совсем тонкая.


----------



## AlexSam (5 Июл 2021)

Доброе утро!


darling написал(а):


> Кособок-ушёл


 Это хорошо.


----------



## горошек (5 Июл 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Подушка практически не нужна или же совсем тонкая.


Ну, если спите на боку, то высоту плеча надо бы все же компенсировать. Ну, мне так кажется.


----------



## darling (5 Июл 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Ну, если спите на боку, то высоту плеча надо бы все же компенсировать. Ну, мне так кажется.


да,чаще на боку.Со снотворным-на спине усну,на спине просыпаюсь

@горошек, как это компенсировать-высоту плеча? Сплю неправильно.Как на третьей картинке.




Надо перебираться на жесткий (полужесткий) диван.


----------



## горошек (5 Июл 2021)

darling написал(а):


> да,чаще на боку.Со снотворным-на спине усну,на спине просыпаюсь
> 
> @горошек, как это компенсировать-высоту плеча? Сплю неправильно.Как на третьей картинке.Посмотреть вложение 210255Надо перебираться на жесткий(полужесткий) диван


Ну, чтобы высота подушки или валика, если она ортопедическая, должна быть равна длина плеча, чтобы продолжить под голову и она вниз не заваливалась и вверх на задиралась.


----------



## darling (5 Июл 2021)

@горошек, как определить?Правильно ли я лежу? В зеркало смотреть? 

Может быть по своим утренним ощущениям?


----------



## горошек (5 Июл 2021)

@darling, если про шею, то сравнить длину плеча и высоту подушки. У доктора Ступина вроде даже была какая-то формула для расчёта, но это не точно.
А про поясничный, да, лежите как вам комфортно.


----------



## darling (6 Июл 2021)

darling написал(а):


> поняла,Федор Петрович ОК! Найду что-нибудь. Что например? А может мои мозги справятся без фармы?





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Конечно, справятся. Главное желание.


без психофармы для мозгов на сегодня.Флуоксетин отложила в сторону на время.
Нейромидин,габапентин,баклосан принимаю периодически утром,вечером.Минимальные дозировки.Утренняя боль карежит-кособочит!!!От этого обезболивания "плаваю" Голова немного мутная.В течение дня всё нормально.В свободное время-разминка,строго слежу как сижу,что говорю,как реагирую.Походка. Корсет не ношу.Надо купить новый,высота меньше-20см.Такой будет комфортнее.Позитивный настрой.
Жизнь продолжается


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июл 2021)

Нейромидин и Баклосан зачем?


----------



## Марина555 (6 Июл 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Да,спальное место должно быть правильным,удобным и...любимым.
> Смотрю,рассуждаю,выбираю.


Я тоже решила поменять матрас...долго выбирала,отталкиваясь от отзывов,заказала средней жесткости...Потом напишу)Купила себе ортопедическую подушку -валик гречишная набивка-жесткая),кстати удобно,мое тело приняло хорошо и под шею удобно..)Когда ночью совсем не вмоготу...ложу под живот-спина прогибаясь вытягивается,вроде усыпаю опять...Ох уж эти ночи.. 😰 .когда высыпаешься-можно горы свернуть...а так...(


----------



## darling (7 Июл 2021)

Марина555 написал(а):


> .Ох уж эти ночи.. 😰 .когда высыпаешься-можно горы свернуть...а так...(


полностью согласна. С мягкой кровати перебралась на жесткий диван. Сплю со снотворным. Крепко. Экспериментирую с подушками,валиками. Не знаю куда деть левую руку (если сплю на левом боку) Привыкла под подушку.Затекает и болит.На ночь -гель нурофен на больные места. 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нейромидин и Баклосан зачем?


нейромидин - правая нога немела(ватная) Заканчиваю курс,вроде бы отошла.Невролог рекомендовала.

Баклосан?Мышцы тянет в правом боку от "кособочки" по утрам.Может расслабит?Или нет? Похоже _лучше массаж,растяжка, движение.Гели,мази обезболивающие._
Оххх,я таблеточница   Никак не могу понять,что таблетка-это в крайнем случае!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июл 2021)

Курс нейромидина ясен. 
Миорелаксанты  при разовом приеме на рубают, тоже курс нужен.


----------



## darling (7 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Курс нейромидина ясен.


ок!


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Миорелаксанты при разовом приеме на рубают, тоже курс нужен.


значит курсом-микродозы. Баклосан -"мутный" препарат.Но всё-равно буду пробовать.
Помогает габапентин,точно. Вновь принимаю его,300мг утром и 300мг на ночь. Без увеличения дозировки.Чревато!

Белые скипидарные ванны открывают спавшиеся капилляры...

Желтые скипидарные ванны способствуют расширению просвета капилляров...

Прием аптечных хондропротекторов проводится длительными курсами продолжительностью до полугода, лучше по назначению врача.
(с сайта Доктора Ступина)

Ой,не знаю! Принимала Артру полмесяца.Сомнительно,по прежнему хрустит,скрипит.
_Горошек _что-то принимает,пишет,что эффект есть.

Ванны-вот чем займусьвреда точно не будет.


----------



## Сразу в дамки (7 Июл 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Ванны-вот чем займусьвреда точно не будет.


Ванны тогда уж лучше Бишофит соль


----------



## darling (7 Июл 2021)

Сразу в дамки написал(а):


> ... тогда уж лучше Бишофит соль


100% бишофит
В 100г продукта содержится:
магний (Mg 2+) - 12,0г
калий (К+) - 0,1г
натрий (Na+) - 0,2г
кальций (Са 2+) - 0,05г
хлор (Cl-) - 35,0г
бром (Br-) - 0,6г
Бишофит - ископаемая соль, оставшаяся от испарения древнего моря. Это уникальный экологически чистый минерал, добываемый с глубины 1-4 км.
Бишофит - кристаллы или насыщенный рассол бромидов и хлоридов магния, обогащенный микроэлементами. По своему составу намного превосходит известные аналоги: морскую соль и соли Мертвого моря.

Можно! И бишофит.

Хочу в физкабинет походить.Электрофорез с новокаином.Или что-то другое.А,что например?

магнитотерапия ДДТ
амплипульс
электрофорез с новокаином

Что выбрать? К неврологу посоветоваться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июл 2021)

Все.


----------



## горошек (7 Июл 2021)

darling написал(а):


> _Горошек _что-то принимает,пишет,что эффект есть.


Я принимаю, что попроще, по моим финансовым возможностям. Да и проблем с крупными суставами к меня вроде нет. Считается, что хондропротекторы больше для них, а вот для суставов позвоночника мало эффективны. Дети пьют Геладринк форте, от него эффект есть.


----------



## darling (7 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все.


ДДТ сделала. 7-10раз схожу,очень приятная процедура.



горошек написал(а):


> Дети пьют Геладринк форте, от него эффект есть.


да-да *Геладринк *Смотрела на аптеке.ру -форте,плюс,артродиет,фаст экстра.Стоимость 2-3тр. Капсулы,порошки. @горошек, что покупаете?


----------



## горошек (7 Июл 2021)

darling написал(а):


> что покупаете?


Себе? Ищу на айхёрб что подешевле, вернее оптимальнее всего в соотношении цена-качество, а ещё точнее, количество активных веществ.


----------



## Руся (7 Июл 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Я принимаю, что попроще, по моим финансовым возможностям. Да и проблем с крупными суставами к меня вроде нет. Считается, что хондропротекторы больше для них, а вот для суставов позвоночника мало эффективны. Дети пьют Геладринк форте, от него эффект есть.


Добрый вечер. Проколола курс Мукосата, мне кажется только это и помогло.. Потом перешла на Артру, пью 2 недели, чувствую ухудшение.. Тоже мне Артра не нравится.. 
Попробую потом Геладринк.


----------



## Руся (9 Июл 2021)

darling написал(а):


> да-да *Геладринк *Смотрела на аптеке.ру -форте,плюс,артродиет,фаст экстра.Стоимость 2-3тр. Капсулы,порошки.


Да. Тоже посмотрела, около 3 тыс. На месяц Геладринк(


----------



## darling (14 Июл 2021)

Всем доброго времени!
Полностью отказалась от фармы (кроме гипотензивных)Учусь  без химии- обезболивания. Как таковых болей нет.Есть тугоподвижность,скованность"Ступа с цементом" После разминки проходит.Главное не залежаться и не засидеться. Без резких движений,в темпе вальса.
Ночи -без снотворного.Повороты в постеле по-прежнему  больны.Тяжко,но терпимо.
Корсет,иногда финалгон на опу и разминка в свободную минутку.
Спокойно вздохнула о том,что позади эксперименты с лекарствами. Помогают на время.В остальном зависит от меня,моей активности и желания жить более-менее нормально.

Можно пролежать,глядя сериалы.А можно пойти на прогулку.

Изменения в позвоночнике позволили взглянуть на жизнь по новому. У любого человека есть проблема со здоровьем. У меня не совсем крах! 

Спасибо,что есть форум,врачи,форумчане🙏🙌


----------



## горошек (14 Июл 2021)

@darling, без фармы это хорошо. Но, если без неё нормально спать не получается, то что-то из снотворных надо оставить. Полноценный сон это наше всё. Настойки не помогают? Глицин, так, больше для самоуспокоения, новопассит…. И тому подобное. Это не та фарма, которую нужно бояться. Но, если она сон не нормализует, то все равно надо и посерьёзнее что-то. 
Как ваша дочь? Что с грыжей своей она решила?


----------



## darling (14 Июл 2021)

Настойки не рекомендует невролог. Там спирт-он даёт возбуждение. Есть препарат ,но на крайний случай.Кветиапин. Сегодня совершенно не выспалась.Ночь была противная. Ещё сьела большой кусман сыра.На утро-полнейший отврат от всего. Тошнота.
Глицин завтра получу.
Доча в отпуске,настроение лучше. Лечение актовегином,церебролизином закончила.Принимает пикамилон. Улучшение есть,но незначительное.
Вроде бы соблюдает правильный образ жизни.
Продолжает курить! Больше ей ничего не говорю,бесполезно. Пусть сама поймёт-к чему приводит никотин.

пс как-то плоховато себя чувствую. Немного морозит.Чувство такое,когда заболеваешь. Это второй раз так. Пью горячий чай с шиповником. Не допускаю мысли о плохом.

@горошек, благодарю ,что отвечаешь. Поддержка и участие-великое дело 🙏


----------



## горошек (14 Июл 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Настойки не рекомендует невролог.


Как по мне, так невролог странный. Спирта там очень мало, если его бояться, то и кефир пить не стоит. А вот травки, которые есть в этих настойках 100% расслабляют. Ну никто ещё после этих настоек не возбудился, ну, если элеутерококк не хлебанули. 
Ну а новопассит есть в таблеточках, он тоже на травах и весьма не плохой.


----------



## darling (20 Июл 2021)

@горошек, нееее стимулирующие настойки не принимаю,тахикардия от них.
Вся пол-ка странная у нас Больше ни к кому не хожу.Всё пустое.Сама себе направления в физкабинет пишу.Благо сейчас рецепты не нужны,вопрос с фармой отпал.

Матрас? По прежнему сплю в "люле" на мягком.Комфортно,возможно ,не правильно. Зато утром не так болезненно вставать.

Постоянно возникают "идеи фикс" как обустроить свою жизнь,чтобы жить в дружбе со своими  болячками.Пожалуй ,эти мысли занимают большую часть моего драгоценного времени😍


----------



## Анюша (21 Июл 2021)

@darling, глицинчик отличный вариант! Читала, что он хорошо с вит Д и группой В идет. У них там мир дружба жвачка случается -) 
Мне врач мексидол посоветовала пропить ещё. Говорит постстресс хорошо. Вот сегодня начала.


----------



## darling (21 Июл 2021)

@Анюша, давно смотрю на мексидол. Закончу аспаркам,начну.


----------



## горошек (21 Июл 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> Мне врач мексидол посоветовала пропить ещё.


Мне мексидол был вообще ни о чем. Кто-то говорит, что он работает только в уколах. Не знаю, пила таблетки, как по мне, пустышка. Ну правда, действия глицина тоже не ощущаю. Может на вас другое впечатление произведёт.


----------



## Анюша (21 Июл 2021)

@darling,  аспаркам - это калий, магний, а мексидол - антиоксидант. Который ещё и упокаивает 😇.  Но лучше да, если точно не знаешь, то по отдельности, а ещё начнете спать на ходу -)
@горошек,  мне тоже врач говорила, что в уколах лучше, но я думаю мне будет хорошо от него, я сильнее глицина особо ничего не пила.


----------



## darling (21 Июл 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> Но лучше да, если точно не знаешь, то по отдельности, а ещё начнете спать на ходу -)


за год лечения своего листеза перепробовала множество фармы. Потом "отходила" месяц,ужасное состояние.Сама не своя.  Взаимодействие,мешанина...сейчас осторожничаю исключительно со всеми препаратами.



Анюша написал(а):


> сильнее глицина особо ничего не пила.


 я начала с сильных (психотерапевт была мне в помощь) На глицинчик перешла. Психическое состояние в норме,хоть изменёнки нет 🙏
Флуоксетин так и лежит,коробок этак 10ть.Может и вернусь когда-нибудь.


горошек написал(а):


> работает только в уколах.


в уколах и буду ставить,в/в .


----------



## darling (25 Авг 2021)

darling написал(а):


> слова АИРа


... работать медленно, нудно и постоянно... только тогда "оттает"        

вот так каждый день и работаю. Ничего меня не беспокоит,кроме утреннего перекоса.После упражнений выпрямляюсь. Правая нога с молодости западала внутрь.Сейчас явно видно деформацию,с возрастом все невидимые начинают беспокоить. Хожу в штанишках и длинных юбках.Даже на каблучках цокаю.
Подьем в 05утра. Кофе с молоком,ванна на 20-30мин с щадящей растяжкой(утро,вечер)
В течение дня перерывы на пробежки по коридорам пол-ки или в кабинете упражнения,когда нет пациентов. Бублик на стуле по прежнему "едет",но за осанкой слежу.Сплю на мягкой кровати-мне удобно. Пешие прогулки.
Выходные для меня ...ооо лень одолевает. Вес 78кг -не убывает,не прибывает. За полгода похудела на 3кг .
Периодически принимаю габапентин и баклофен.Минимальные дозировки.
Всё!Больше ничего. 

Моя жизнь с листезом налаживается. Спасибо врачам форума и форумчанам  🙏


----------



## горошек (25 Авг 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Правая нога с молодости западала внутрь.


А стельки ортопедические?


----------



## darling (25 Авг 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> А стельки ортопедические?


Стельки ношу. Купила хорошие,шагать с ними легче.
Ногу уже не исправить,к сожалению.Делаю всё,чтобы деформация не прогрессировала.
Эта нога немеет,как ватная при хотьбе. Посижу на лавочке,отойдёт и пошла дальше.Курс нейромидина улучшил состояние.
Жаль ,а может к лучшему,не могу лежать.После горизонтального положения-вставать ,расхаживаться надо. Сижу,стою.Ходить,сидеть всегда лучше.

Все врачи-фельдшера загружены по самые макушки.Красная зона! Сейчас в кабинет зашла пульмонолог.На ходу спросила о появившемся сухом кашле.У меня бр.астма. Сказала,что на все препараты может быть спазм бронхов. Прикрыться антигистаминными,посмотреть...а там и.... Принимала море нпвс,бисопролол принимаю -ГБ и тахикардия!
Всю свою фарму просмотрела,буквально перетряхла. Страшно стало от побочных действий.Одно лечим-другое калечим.Истина.



darling написал(а):


> От того, что за ночь мышцы расслабляются и утром есть большее движении в нестабильных позвонках, от боли мышцы стягиваются больше с одной стороны и все изгибается в одну сторону.
> Потом мышцы напрягаются и все уменьшается.
> *Поэтому важно чтобы утром лежа одеть корсет и особенно первые 2 часа в корсете *


это про кособочку по утрам доктор Ступин ответил.
Перенесла ближе,чтобы не забывать.

Корсет ношу только дома.Жара на улице-не смогу в нём.Хотя утром вполне можно.
Нашла на аптеке.ру

корсет поясничный
полужесткая фиксация
6 ребер жесткости
2 ленты-стяжки
сетчатый материал
не препятствует вентиляции и влагообмену
пояс  максимальная высота на спине 22 см, суживающийся впереди  до 19 см на липучке , имеет 6 ребер жесткости.

Мне его надо носить на опе,под жирный живот.Подойдёт.Простите за откровенность.


----------



## горошек (25 Авг 2021)

@darling, а у доктора Ступина купить корсет не хотите? Я заказывала для двух полных дам, обе довольны до сопель. Зайдите на его сайт, гляньте.


----------



## darling (25 Авг 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Зайдите на его сайт, гляньте.


Обязательно посмотрю. Спасибо.


----------



## darling (7 Сен 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> Перекос, гипертонус...


и меня простите что вмешалась. Утренний перекос идёт влево .Листез сколиоз влево. Ох как долго с этим жила и только на форуме узнала отчего болит поясница.

Особо ничего не беспокоит -не считаюя болезненных переворотов во сне и кривого вставания утром. Картина маслом-и смех и грех.На работе никто не подозревает что я такая кривая по утрам.Да и не только-после каждого лежания.Невролог даже на больничный не отпускает. Считает что у меня всё более-менее. А об операции даже и речи нет.



Анюша написал(а):


> все подряд. Тогда по полочкам у Вас разложится.


Тоже хотела бы полочки.



Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> костоправке на 10 сеансов. Оно прыгала на мне и вправляла позвонки типа и после этого у меня так стало, якобы как она


Боюсь идти к костоправам-мануалам. А страх плохой попутчик.



Никанор написал(а):


> Мне хватило описание этой книги, которое подтвердило мой давнишний вывод о том, что всё в организме взаимосвязано.
> И поэтому смещение одного позвонка корёжит всё тело в той или иной степени


Совершенно-верно. По утрам когда карежит-одышка ощущается сильнее. У меня брон.астма. Сразу же за ингалятор хватаюсь.



Анюша написал(а):


> Просто когда динамику поймете, проще задават


Понять динамику. Мне доктор Ступин обьяснял отчего перекос-поняла на уровне первоклашки. Мышцы за время сна скукоживаются. Становятся ригидными.

Если моя болячка слева  а мышцы скукожились справа  .Что происходит-то 🤔 

Примерно так только круче



Никанор написал(а):


> Думаю, когда вы поймёте всю книгу, тогда вам доктора не нужны будут. Даже если там нет того, что именно вам нужно сделать, то по прочтении и усвоении материала этой книги и переносе его на себя. ответ сам проявится.


Ребята поясните мне на пальцах тэккк ссс сказать что происходит с мышцами.
Отчего ночные боли я уже понимаю. Как работать правильно с мышцами. Может быть и мне эту книгу.
Простите🙏🥀



Анюша написал(а):


> Ну и то что вы сами можете сделать с собой.


👍вот именно это мне и нужно.
Не встретила ни одного доктора в реале который помог бы мне. В нашей пол-ке полнейшее разочарование🤒Только на форуме узнала о своей болячке.Спасибо Фёдору Петровичу🙌


----------



## Анюша (8 Сен 2021)

@darling,  ой я не знаю как это объяснить.  У себя, я просто растягиваю и раслабляю там где спазм, а на той стороне тела что уже "растянута", подкачиваю мышцы. 
Помните Leo , который из Австрии, что ли, у него в теме, По-моему во второй, хорошие ссылки есть, на сайт, там все на иностранном языке, но через гугл переводчик все понятно. Так вот, там есть видео, как врач показывает на девушке, как тренировать глубокие мышцы. Например, лежа на спине, ноги согнуты в коленях, и она напрягает мышцы, еле видно "сокращение", как подергивание. То есть, не пресс сокращает, а там глубоко. 
Ещё с дыханием, на спине, ноги согнуты, и ты пытаешся при вдохе, " Надуть " , расширить нижний отдел живота, там где таз. Не знаю, понятно ли описала 🙃 потом на выдохе там сократить. Это тоже работают глубокие мышцы. А как раз и проблема, ну у меня. Иногда, при таком дыхании, чувствую болезненность, не сильно. 
У вас на картинке такой сколиоз 😣  , может дело в длине ног, или в неплавильнлй постановке таза? Надо хорошего массажиста.

@darling, и почему они скукоживаются во сне? Что им не хватает? Чем мышцы надо кормить,что бы такого не было? Я про то, что вы выше написали. 
Я себе по другому представляла утренние боли. 
Типа пока ты не двигаешься, происходит отек ткани, и за счёт этого пережимаются нервные волокна. 
Походил, размялся, лимфа побежала, отек ушёл - сразу легче.


----------



## darling (8 Сен 2021)

@Анюша, 🥰


Анюша написал(а):


> Я себе по другому представляла утренние боли.
> Типа пока ты не двигаешься, происходит отек ткани, и за счёт этого пережимаются нервные волокна.
> Походил, размялся, лимфа побежала, отек ушёл -сразу легче.


так и есть. Доктор Ступин об этом же говорил.

Чем кормить мышцы  -движение ЛФК 
Щадящее в моём случае тк нестабильный листез. 


Анюша написал(а):


> У вас на картинке такой сколиоз 😣 , может дело в длине ног, или в неплавильнлй постановке таза? Надо хорошего массажиста.


МРТ -левосторонний сколиоз 1 степени.



Анюша написал(а):


> Типа пока ты не двигаешься, происходит отек ткани, и за счёт этого пережимаются нервные волокна.
> Походил, размялся, лимфа побежала, отек ушёл - сразу легче.


Значит нельзя залёживаться и засиживаться. После разминки кособок уходит.
Отдых только на ночной сон. Такова моя участь - в прошлом лежебоки и ленивицы.



darling написал(а):


> От того, что за ночь мышцы расслабляются и утром есть большее движении в нестабильных позвонках, от боли мышцы стягиваются больше с одной стороны и все изгибается в одну сторону.
> Потом мышцы напрягаются и все уменьшается.


Если ногами стоять на земле и только чуть сгибать колени, то можно и потянуть "здоровое" и натренировать мышцы, чтобы они держали пораженные сегменты.



darling написал(а):


> мази: НПВП+Димексид+Спортивная разогревающая.


Использую димексид  плюс гепариновая и скипидарная мази. На все остальные разогревающие мази - аллергия. Участки кожи где смазываю гладкие гладкие. Шелковистые.

Не болит, так как...воспаление проходит и он приживается на новом месте.Он - это сьехавший позвонок.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тема такая большая, что следить за ней не успеваю. Но моё мнение Вы знаете. На операцию идут по показаниям. Есть ли у Вас показания, вот так по словам – определить не могу, но моё мнение все же нет.


Вновь прочла тему. Что было - что стало.

Благодарю форум форумчан и всех Докторов.  👍🙏


----------



## darling (26 Сен 2021)

Неделя отпуска осталась. 
Первый раз отдыхаю так удручающе.  Сконцетрирована на себе на своём здоровье.
Утром расхаживаюсь-разминаюсь до 2х часов. Всё равно ощущается тяжесть во всем теле.  Увеличиваю нагрузку-ручки ножки дрожат. Благо голова не трясётся 🤪 Внучка-милашка отвлекает от думок.

Вчера накапала боярки и отправилась на стрижку. Довольно таки легко.Вот и думаю....экспериментирую.

мой мотив -
По-настоящему сильным до тех пор не будешь, пока не научишься видеть во всем смешную сторону. Знай: надо смеяться над тем, что тебя мучит, иначе не сохранишь равновесия, иначе мир сведет тебя с ума. 

Кен Кизи, "Пролетая над гнездом кукушки"


----------



## Анюша (27 Сен 2021)

Все верно! Так и надо относиться к жизни! Веселить себя и замечать только положительное. Иначе "крышка".👻 По себе подметила, только погрузишься в свои проблемы, начинаешь жалеть себя - все капец, как снежный ком, проблем и негатива все больше, настроение все хуже.
Но стоить плюнуть на это, начать "бодрить " себя, смотришь, а жизнь то прекрасна 😄. Тем более, что она одна у нас, и прожить её надо весело.


----------



## darling (7 Окт 2021)

Всем привет!
Первый день после 5ти недельного отпуска.
Поправилась на 4 кг😟 а что можно было ожидать? Ладно не на 10ть!
Сидение дома,мало-мальская хотьба не сделали погоды.Тем более последние дни - плюшки,ватрушки,дружные семейки.
Вот зависимость,так зависимость! Не оторвать было.Режим дня нарушен. В сериалах,лени провела отпуск. Сейчас пожинаю плоды.
 Сама себя расстроила в физическом плане. Тяжесть,невероятная тяжесть.Так и клонит сидеть. Походка нарушена,долго стоять не могу....эххх. Вновь на габапентине и нпвс. Начинаю всё сначала!

пс до выхода моего доктора 3 дня. Буду в красной зоне на мазках. Там не присядешь. Так мне и надо.


----------



## darling (9 Окт 2021)

Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда на работу ходите и боль терпимая и касается только Вас. Кривой, больной, охающий, но работу хожу и все довольны. В этом случае решение принимать вам.
Ф.П.Ступин

вновь прочла про оперативное лечение.Нет.

Встала в 05 час  Дорожка ЛФК Душ Чай с молоком Варю гречку. Свекла с черносливом.Овощной суп.
Пойду до храма.Сегодня церковь чтит память апостола Иоанна -апостола Любви.
Сколько выдержу -постою и дальше пешая хотьба.
Вдохновилась.
Всем хороших выходных и здоровья  🥀  🙌


----------



## darling (19 Окт 2021)

С утра работаю в процедурке на заборе крови (мой шеф отпустил на час. Вечно некому работать!)
Там такой кошмар Ойййй Люди-пациенты как  ...можно подумать весь мир сплошной дебилизм. Простите.

пс если бы не корректор осанки-не знаю как бы стояла! Хорошо держит. От этого боль не чувствуется.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Там такой кошмар Ойййй Люди-пациенты как  ...можно подумать весь мир сплошной дебилизм. Простите.


1 час.
 А весь день, неделю, месяц?
А жизнь!

И все же все нормально.


----------



## darling (20 Окт 2021)

darling написал(а):


> С утра работаю в процедурке на заборе крови (м


температура 37.8 Ломает все тело Не пошла на работу Вызвала врача и чтобы мазок взяли на ковид.....
не одно-так другое  😥



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1 час.
> А весь день, неделю, месяц?
> А жизнь!!!
> 
> И все же все нормально.


ой Фёдор Петрович -не смогу уже целый день Ой не смогу А может придуриваюсь
Старшая может сказать-иди в процедурку или увольняйся  Долго не разговаривают.
Лучше бы на мазках запакованная стояла-весь день.Хоть 8т.р к зарплате.

Это жизнь-надо приспосабливаться и принимать так как есть. Хочешь согласия-соглашайся.И всем плевать что у меня сьехал позвонок и очки на минус 3.

Ушла на больничный 🙏На всё воля Божья.

пс лимон пахнет лимоном Пустяки справлюсь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Окт 2021)

darling написал(а):


> пс лимон пахнет лимоном


А какого цвета то, что нюхаете?


----------



## Анюша (20 Окт 2021)

Брат у меня привитый, и на работе у него тоже, всех "уговорили", но всё таки умудрился притащить  с работы ковид. Говорит половина сотрудников больные. Вся семейка без нюха, бабушка, жена и он сам. малой 5 лет  - чуть чихнул - пукнул, темп один день и дальше погнал.
Ну и догадайтесь, кому хуже всего? Братцу иванушке 🙈
Жена и тёща,  без вакцины, в три дня температурой  отделались, теперь тока без нюха ходят. А брата неделю ломало.
Я ему говорю, чем там тебя в деревне прививали хоть? Колбу при тебе вскрывали ?
В Дальнегорске сейчас живут.

@darling, поправляйся! Мёд, чай, малиновка 🙃
Ты ещё и с людьми там постоянно, вот что то и залетело. -((
Я решила нос аксолинкой мазать, постоянно, уж не знаю, спасёт ли от ковида, но от гриппа точно.  У нас в городе все сопливые ходят   в транспорте невозможно ездить. Хожу пешком.
Пишут с 15 ноября вход в кафе по кодам будет. Ну что ж, хоть в кафе. Кое где в магазы пускают тока привитых уже.


----------



## darling (20 Окт 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А какого цвета то, что нюхаете?


таки желтый 😅

поколбасило немного с утра и прошло Температура нормальная.
Капаю гриппферон.Пью аскорбинку и цинк-принесла дочь.
Завтра мазок возьмут.



Анюша написал(а):


> Ты ещё и с людьми там постоянно, вот что то и залетело. -((


спасибо Анюша.Я не привитая и не болевшая Что-то залетело...а может сквозняки.В кабинете жара. У батареи сижу которая палит неимоверно.

 вот опять непредвиденный отдых. Вновь передвижение  по квартире.Только расходилась с работы на работу.
Лёжу дремлю на аппликаторе.


----------



## Анюша (20 Окт 2021)

@darling, а я Дуся та, ещё так и не купила аппликатор. Не могу до ортомеда доехать никак. Надо попробовать через интернет заказать, почта ближе.


----------



## darling (21 Окт 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> а я Дуся та, ещё так и не купила аппликатор.


 Дуся🥀
чувствую себя хорошо.Мазок взяли.
Пойду на улицу похожу чтобы не засидеться. Не дать тяготе волю ...ухххх

@Доктор Ступин, 
Фёдор Петрович всё-таки беспокоит кособок по утрам.Левая сторона тянет мышцы на себя.Полчаса ЛФК и всё проходит.Но очень _пренеприятное_ явление.Приходится ночевать только дома.Никуда не поехать с ночевой. Я бы отправилась в паломничество или санаторий ...

 По незнанию вновь грешу на габапентин.Он может как-то влиять. 
Или движение ЛФК по жизни и в свободную минуту это наше ффссёё


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2021)

darling написал(а):


> ...движение ЛФК по жизни и в свободную минуту это наше ффссёё


Это наше все!
Или ждем, когда срастется!


----------



## darling (21 Окт 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это наше все!


так и думала


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Или ждем, когда срастется!


что там должно срастись
сьехавший позвонок с чем  я ведь до сих пор не понимаю толком что там происходит.Видела лесенку Вами обведенную на снимках...мне и достаточно этого.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2021)

darling написал(а):


> что там должно срастись
> сьехавший позвонок с чем  я ведь до сих пор не понимаю толком что там происходит.Видела лесенку Вами обведенную на снимках...мне и достаточно этого.


Все между собой


----------



## darling (21 Окт 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все между собой


тогда они будут стабильны Перестанут двигаться и тревожить меня. Так


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2021)

Так.


----------



## darling (21 Окт 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, благодарю Фёдор Петрович

Опять карантин обьявили до 7 ноября дочь сказала.Сижу -сериалы смотрю и ничего не знаю. Детсады не работают Пол-ка работает-значит дочь будет сидеть бесплатно с внучкой.Она  предложила мне сидеть на больничном до 7 ноября. Я жеж здорова.Завтра результат мазка будет готов.
Даже не знаю что со мной было.Подьём Т 38.0 тряска ломка К вечеру всё прошло.
Думаю что буду с внучкой Хоть и неправильно это  Аааааа да многое у нас неправильно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2021)

Да правильно все.
Жизнь идет.


----------



## darling (29 Окт 2021)

@Александра1981 доброе утро,день!
У нас ветрища и гололёд.Шла на работу,подскользнулась. Как током по всему телу,особенно поясница. Боязно,да не то слово.
Завтра заберу палки из озона и начну хотьбу. 
Сходила к нашему неврологу,рекомендовала финлепсин.Купила карбамазепин. Начала принимать по 100мг х3раза в день. Действие ощущаю...в голове и теле.Неплохо.


----------



## Александра1981 (29 Окт 2021)

@darling, а какое действие ощущаете?


----------



## La murr (29 Окт 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Завтра заберу палки из озона и начну хотьбу.


Вот тема о скандинавской ходьбе - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20503/
Пишите о своих достижениях!   
Там тоже не всё так просто, как показал опыт.
Можно, конечно, просто ходить, опираясь на палки, как на вспомогательное средство...
Но лучше освоить правильную технику.
Вдоль автомобильных дорог ходить не рекомендуется, а автотрассы заполонили всё.
В парк выбираюсь редко, поэтому и хожу с палками не так часто, как хотелось бы.


----------



## darling (29 Окт 2021)

@La murr, ой ,спасибки большое!
Настроена ходить в парке после работы. Также -на работу по темноте.Опора таки!


----------



## La murr (29 Окт 2021)

@darling, осваивайтесь! И пусть будет на пользу!


----------



## darling (30 Окт 2021)

La murr написал(а):


> осваивайтесь! И пусть будет на пользу!


получила палки Класс. Попробовала идти до дома -всё хорошо Правда скользят немного хоть и наконечник есть.Его видимо снять надо.
Вчерашние растяжки дали о себе знать-тянет неимоверно ягодицы Финалгон в помощь. Во всем мера и умеренность.

Завтра утром в парк-без оговорок.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Окт 2021)

@darling, а какие растяжки?


----------



## Анюша (30 Окт 2021)

@darling, Лариса! Палки! Палки! Рада, что будешь ходить с ними!   И правда , там походу надо что то снять, или втыкать их сильнее. Жаль что в моём городе их не применить. А то бы я тут ходила и всех поражала, палкаааамиии -)
@Kaprikon, про растяжки тоже не поняла, может Лариса там чего то себе тянула....
@darling, мне наши благородные врачи дали кучу советов, на счёт моей руки 😇
Всё не могу нахвалить себя, что нашла  силы разума, написать на этот форум -)


----------



## darling (30 Окт 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> мне наши благородные врачи дали кучу советов, на счёт моей руки 😇
> Всё не могу нахвалить себя, что нашла силы разума, напис


слава Богу Анюшенька
Почему у вас нельзя с палками-вопрос



Анюша написал(а):


> там чего то себе тянула....


ну да вчера тянулалась Сегодня болят ягодицы Больше не буду усердствовать Всё в меру


----------



## darling (31 Окт 2021)

Всем привет
Пришла-приехала с прогулки с палками
Гололёд ужасный Дождь накрапывает.В такую погоду лучше не ходить.Палки хорошие-отличные. Парк закрыт .Пошла по дороге как хожу на работу.
Вниз спустилась а вверх правая нога отстегнулась Села на скамейку и вызвала такси. 
Вот так моя первая прогулка с палками.
Укол кетопрофена поставила финалгоном намазалась и сижу попиваю чаёк.
Ладно Разобралась какой наконечник на асвальт а какой на снег гололёд.

разве думала что ходить не смогу когда полна душевных сил и свершений.
Уныло и печально  😰 😿Сижу и думаю-у всех что-то случается Надо жить и стремиться к лучшему. У меня это правильный образ жизни Правильный Ребята будем жить💃

@Доктор Ступин, 
Фёдор Петрович  скажите может  вся правая нога болеть неметь-мурашки от чрезмерной растяжки. Два дня тянусь но без боли Сегодня ужасно тянет всё от ягодиц до ступни
Чем обезболить мышцы  Финалгон и покой ....оххх


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2021)

Финалгон и покой. И препарат от боли. Дней на пять. Пока болит.


----------



## darling (1 Ноя 2021)

Примерно догадываюсь отчего разболелась нога.
Нужно всё в меру и без боли. А я топала с палками превозмогая боль. Вот и результат.
Что-то нарушилось.
Сегодня тттттттт спокойно.


----------



## La murr (1 Ноя 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Нужно всё в меру и без боли. А я топала с палками превозмогая боль. Вот и результат.


И через боль не стоит, и с палками алгоритм движения изменился - прислушайтесь к своим ощущениям обязательно.
Я во время обострения приступов боли, например, не могла наклоняться корпусом вперёд.
Всё очень индивидуально, конечно.


----------



## darling (2 Ноя 2021)

@La murr, спасибо большое.
Хорошо,с палками-это как в удовольствие ходить и наслаждаться.Я ведь не спортсменка,чтобы с ускорением бежать.


La murr написал(а):


> Я во время обострения приступов боли, например, не могла наклоняться корпусом вперёд.
> Всё очень индивидуально, конечно.


что способствует обострению боли?


----------



## La murr (2 Ноя 2021)

darling написал(а):


> что способствует обострению боли?


Когда меня с приступом (до операции ещё) привезли в неврологическое отделение, вообще не могла ходить...
Потом дали в руки ходунки, сказали пробовать.
А с ходунками корпус как раз в том положении оказывался, что вызывало боль такой силы, просто искры из глаз.
Вот я и говорю о том, что в моей ситуации наклон вперёд способствовал обострению боли.


----------



## darling (2 Ноя 2021)

Лямурчик,я начала понимать,что нужно в моей ситуации.
Правильный образ жизни.Читать,перечитывать рекомендации Фёдора Петровича.

Вот наклоны вперёд,касаясь ладошками пола-можно их делать или нет?
@Доктор Ступин, можно такое делать мне?
У невролога была,она именно попросила именно такую позу показать.Показала,та сказала,что всё в порядке.


----------



## La murr (2 Ноя 2021)

@darling, Лариса, я рада, что у Вас получается делать наклоны вперёд.
В моём случае правильный образ жизни уже ничего бы не дал, увы...
Если Вам что-то помогает - это же хорошо!    🌷 
Прислушивайтесь к своим ощущениям, это поможет избежать тех положений и ситуаций, которые вызывают боль и дискомфорт.


----------



## горошек (2 Ноя 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Вот наклоны вперёд,касаясь ладошками пола-можно их делать или нет?


Мне вот даже если и можно, то все равно нельзя 😁. Не получится. И даже не то, чтобы чуть чуть до пола не хватает дотронуться, и не ладошками, а хотя бы кончиками пальцев, а где-то в середине пути зависаю.


----------



## darling (3 Ноя 2021)

@горошек, @La murr, девочки спасибо!
Так ведь тягота присутствут! Даже не боль,а противно тянет,ноет то в одном,то в другом месте,от этого ходить тяжело.
Сегодня с палками пришла на работу. Надо сказать очень даже неплохо.Шагала в умеренном темпе.На скамейках отдыхала.
Так и буду жить,надо привыкнуть к некомфорту в теле. Всё от позвоночника,неполадок в нём.


----------



## darling (3 Ноя 2021)

В домашних условиях:
а) ЛФК: постоянно: для плечевых суставов, для шейного отдела, для всего позвоночника
б) Ортопедический режим: Ограничить перегрузки суставов. Ношение ортеза при нагрузках и при боли. Мягкое покрытие на матрас. Высокая подушка при сне на боку.
в) При дискомфорте:
- НПВП и Миорелаксанты
- аппликатор "Колючий врачеватель", 3-4 раза в день, по 20-30 минут.
- мази (Диклофенак + Хондроксид + Никофлекс, по 0.5 см на место боли), 3-4 раза в день. (наш бальзам лучше-должен же я себя похвалить!)
- после мази термоаппликатор на 1 - 2 часа

2. В условиях специализированного центра при обострении:
а) Обезболивающая и противовоспалительная терапия
- электротерапия не тепловая (СМТ+ДДТ)
- локально-инъекционная терапия: Новокаин 0.5%-8.0+Дексаметазон 1.0 (при необходимости)
- в/в кап.: Физ. ра-р 200 мл+Анальгин 1000 мг+ Дексаметазон 4 мг (при необходимости)
б) Мероприятия по восстановлению трофики
- в/в капельно Трентал 5.0+Физ. р-р 200.0
- массаж (подготовка).
- мануальная терапия (ПИР)
- иглорефлексотерапия
- лимфодренаж
- лазеротерапия
- лазокерит по мере купирования отека
в) В полость коленных суставов Гируан № 3, Нолтрексин №2-3

3. В условиях специализированного центра для профилактики обострение:
а) Профилактическое физиотерапевтическое лечение курсами 2 раза в год, по 10-12 раз,:
- магнитотерапия
- электрофорез с анальгезирующими растворами
- амплипульс или диадинамическая терапия
- фонофорез с противовоспалительными средствами (Диклофенак, Гидрокортизон)
- парафин, грязевые аппликации
б) Введение препаратов Гиалуроновой кислоты 2 раза в год (Гируан № 3, Нолтрексин №2-3)
в) Прием хондропротекторов: Геладринк + по 1 ложке-2 раза в день, (Артра, Терафлекс, Структум) по желанию.


_это мне нужно Ну не знаю как сделать блокнот или папку для нужных вещей🙏Фёдора Петровича слова._


----------



## Анюша (3 Ноя 2021)

@darling,  ну ты и наклоняешься 😃 нееее, я так не могу, ну а может и могу, но пробовать... Побоюсь, вдруг хуже будет. думаю Доктор Ступин бы сказал, - а смысл? Для чего? 🤣🤣
Лариса, а Вот и правда, для чего?  Растянуть заднюю поверхность? 
ЭхЯ себе придумала восточные танцы лежа на полу, с книжкой под поясницей, как в упрах что д Ступин высылает. 
Попу не двигать, а верх двигать, плечи влево, плечи вправо, грудь вверх, и тд. Главное музыку подобрать, и что бы поясница "прилипла " К книжке. 
Ну неМогуХочуПлясать мозг хочет.. 🤕 а пляски Лежа, хоть  польза для верхнего отдела. Ну и хоть какие то пляски. ..


----------



## darling (3 Ноя 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> Ну неМогуХочуПлясать мозг хочет.. 🤕 а пляски Лежа, хоть польза для верхнего отдела. Ну и хоть какие то пляски. ..


ухххх ты ничего себе. Я так не смогу Но можно попробовать.



Анюша написал(а):


> у ты и наклоняешься 😃 нееее, я так не могу, ну а может и могу, но пробовать... Побоюсь, вдруг хуже будет. думаю Доктор Ступин бы сказал, - а смысл? Для чего? 🤣🤣


неврологу показывала таку позу Сейчас тяну по утрам Сама не знаю для чего 
На турнике стою переминаюсь Сгибаю в коленях поочередно левую правую -Федор Петрович так сказал.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Ноя 2021)

@darling, как мне сказали на эти потуги, что "луку все равно"  куда натягивать.
А ещё дали в руки поясок, который фиксирован, и попросили двигаться.
Не получилось конечно.
Если там все фиксировано, зачем это место трогать и так наклоняться?


----------



## darling (4 Ноя 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> зачем это место трогать и так наклоняться?


вот именно -зачем было наклоняться Я больше вообще никаких супер растяжек делать не буду. Вчера лежала на животе-была терпимая боль. Сместила что-то ...коза переусердствовала 😰  😿 😔Пошла в магазин и идти не могу -боль Такой давно не было Сместила что-то
Фёдор Петрович говорил ведь-щадяще в темпе вальса 

Обколола опу лидокаином и молюсь чтобы там вновь всё устаканилось.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Ноя 2021)

@darling, я о Вас беспокоилась.
Если не помогает Лирика, может какие то другие причины боли. Я уже беспокоиться стала, когда Вы написала про дозу Лирики- 8 таблеток.
Она вкрадчиво помогает и нужен курс, а не все сразу. Если лечь и к себе прислушаться, идёт постепенное расслабление, главное не ",бегать".
Я тоже вешалась, почему болело не знаю, болело дико, но у меня от шеи до попы.
Обычно можно выбрать позу, в которой нет боли- крутилась искала,такой позы нет, началось поедание фармы всей и всякой подряд и колоние всего подряд - помог финлепсин.
Сейчас нет боли, я ещё ЛФК вчера сделала, Шишонинскую, это, чтобы с музыкой "умирать"- боли нет. У меня обычно есть "аура"  перед приступом- зигзаги перед глазами.

Супер растяжки не надо точно.
Я гордилась своей гибкость-мостик и вот такой наклон, ещё и пальцы под стопы. Но мне вроде это помогало, ночью сползала на коврик и вперёд.
На время оно помогает только.
Нужны медленные плавные движения, в ноге "зубчатое колесо", меня эти движения только расстраивают, но и без них вроде нельзя- мыши плакали, кололись, но все равно продолжали грызть кактус.


----------



## darling (4 Ноя 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> когда Вы написала про дозу Лирики- 8 таблеток.


прегабалин за 170 рублей Мне кажется фигня.Врач сказала что сперовой таблетки должна боль отступить.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> идёт постепенное расслабление, главное не ",бегать".


ну вот А я уже забегала-тянуться стала-на живот улеглась хотя такой дискомфорт испытыла Ругаю себя Ну что такое -всё ни как у людей .Опять же опыт мой злосчастный. Кстати лидокаин хорошо обезболил Буду знать можно пластырь покупать Версатис



Kaprikon написал(а):


> помог финлепсин.


вот я чувствую что финлепс -карбамазепин помогает но он пьянит голову. Даже габапентин слабее-так мне кажется.

буду теперь лидокаин без ума использовать-вот дурашка я Взрослая тётка и такие эксперименты над собой ставлю Эхххх



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Нужны медленные плавные движения, в ноге "зубчатое колесо", меня эти движения только расстраивают, но и без них вр


да всё сейчас поняла -всё медленно и плавно.Всегда и ныне и присно.
Сегодня праздник Казанской иконы Божьей Матери. В храм не хожу. Предвзятое отношение появилось. Дома молюсь.У меня милейший уголок на кухне с иконками и лампадками.Люблю это место.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Ноя 2021)

Он в дозе 0.75 столько стоит, а в дозе 150, за тысячу и попробуй достань рецепт и сам препарат. Сейчас я бы за него отдала много, есть конвалис, но он не о чем, кроме удара по печени и поджелудочной.
Прилягте, он очень мягкий, в отличии от Габы, будет как в кино - постепенно расслаблять и неметь те места, где болело. Пьют его курсом месяца по 4- 6 для того, чтобы в голове стереть память о боли. Так же действует Дулоксетин, он лучше, но дороже, и отчасти, амитрептилин, он дешёвый, но злой.
Вы так смело едите таблетки, видно подкованного медработника.

Вот и хорошо.
Вот и молитесь, зачем обязательно в церковь. Мне они вообще интересны только как произведения искусства -Троицко -Измайловский собор.
Был объявлен конец света в 2012 году, я вышла с работы у этого собора и выпал первый снег, он так светился - и свет был на месте.


----------



## darling (5 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович почему дома на дорожке хожу по 15-30 мин .Хожу на носках пятках свободно туда-сюда ...на улицу выхожу чуть пройду и хочется присесть Отчего так и что нужно делать  
Может отменить все габапентины и сирдалуды  Оставить на крайний случай нпвс и всё Что думаете ув.Доктор


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2021)

@darling, на дорожке ходите 30 минут, а на улице не можете?
?
Попробуйте на дорожке в обуви.
А зачем это сочетать. Оставьте только габапентин!


----------



## darling (5 Ноя 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Попробуйте на дорожке в обуви.


попробую завтра Это для чего



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А зачем это сочетать. Оставьте только габапентин!


всё отменю Оставлю нпвс в крайнем случае



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Он в дозе 0.75 столько стоит,


прегабалин 170 рублей



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Прилягте, он очень мягкий, в отличии от Габы, будет как в кино - постепенно расслаблять и неметь те места, где болело. Пьют его курсом месяца по 4- 6 для того, чтобы в голове стереть память о боли.


не ложилась Тягота продолжалась и при приеме прегабалина



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Так же действует Дулоксетин, он лучше, но дороже, и отчасти, амитрептилин, он дешёвый, но злой.


дулоксетин после первой капсулы появилась тошнота и головная боль.Не выдержала-выбросила. 



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Был объявлен конец света в 2012 году, я вышла с работы у этого собора и выпал первый снег, он так светился - и свет был на месте.


🙏 😇


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2021)

darling написал(а):


> всё отменю Оставлю нпвс в крайнем случае


Я бы габапентин оставил, меньше вреда.


----------



## darling (5 Ноя 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Я бы габапентин оставил, меньше вреда.


Фёдор Петрович отчего такое происходит-на улице не могу идти хочется присесть Отчего

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович  хожу в мокасинах по дорожке Действительно в обуви труднее чем в носках или босиком. Для меня это открытие. Почему так
Вышла на улицу -ноги идут не так как вчера заплетались. Остальное по моему сценарию т.е поясница тянет вперёд Чуть онемение .Это уже знаю как исправить. Скажите -с этим можно жить Не писаю не какаю в штаны.До работы кое-как-всегда по разному- но хожу. 
Благодарю  🙏

@Доктор Ступин, что это -перебор расслабляющей фармы Моя лень Мало движения Или  капец наступает Дело к операции идёт  Пожалуйста поясните-Ваше мнение очень важно.

пс готова целыми днями ходить ...лишь бы ноги не подводили Получится Я таки думаю-да

Мой доктор с которым работаю говорит -каждый второй с такой болячкой ходит. Он сам с грыжами и не жалуется Встаёт и идёт. Никогда не пройдёт-так и будет болеть Надо привыкнуть и не расслабляться. 
Я вздыхаю и соглашаюсь А ему -лишь бы я на больничный  не ушла.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Ноя 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Фёдор Петрович отчего такое происходит-на улице не могу идти хочется присесть Отчего


От вредности. 



darling написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович  хожу в мокасинах по дорожке Действительно в обуви труднее чем в носках или босиком. Для меня это открытие. Почему так


Потому что разная нагрузка и на позвоночник. 



darling написал(а):


> Вышла на улицу -ноги идут не так как вчера заплетались. Остальное по моему сценарию т.е поясница тянет вперёд Чуть онемение .Это уже знаю как исправить. Скажите -с этим можно жить Не писаю не какаю в штаны.До работы кое-как-всегда по разному- но хожу.
> Благодарю  🙏


В корсете. Без Сирдалуда и без Финлепсина. Будет хорошо. 



darling написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, что это -перебор расслабляющей фармы Моя лень Мало движения Или  капец наступает Дело к операции идёт  Пожалуйста поясните-Ваше мнение очень важно.


Если бы капец, то он и дома и на работе одинаковый. 



darling написал(а):


> пс готова целыми днями ходить ...лишь бы ноги не подводили Получится Я таки думаю-да


Посмотрим. 



darling написал(а):


> Мой доктор с которым работаю говорит -каждый второй с такой болячкой ходит. Он сам с грыжами и не жалуется Встаёт и идёт. Никогда не пройдёт-так и будет болеть Надо привыкнуть и не расслабляться.
> Я вздыхаю и соглашаюсь А ему -лишь бы я на больничный  не ушла.


А сказать, что проблема у Вас не от грыжи, а от листеза не догадались?


----------



## darling (6 Ноя 2021)

ой @Доктор Ступин, большое спасибо
Следую  Вашим советам.  Мне нужен хороший корсет . Дайте пожалуйста ссылку  на Ваши корсеты т.е магазин Какой мне нужен.Напишу размеры.
Финлепсину и сирдалуду-нет
Габапентин 900мг в сутки оставлю

Движение 

🙏🙏🙏


----------



## darling (7 Ноя 2021)

Полчаса ходила с палками на улице. Выбрала хорошее ровное местечко и шагала Правда присаживаласьБыстрый темп С палками тихо не получается. Ветер холодный порывистый в лицо 
Ноги шагают Онемения и мурашей нет Слава Богу. Только тянет поясница вперёд к земле.Нужен хороший корсет. Немного помог корректор осанки 

Наконец-то начала что-то делать конкретное для  здоровья. 
Ну неужели надо чтобы гром грянул....


----------



## darling (10 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, скажите пожалуйста это нормально что ноги мозжат щипает  ... На введение сосудистых препаратов Актовегин церебролизин мексидол мидокалм нейромидин
Я испугалась что такое действие
Щадяще ЛФК продолжаю 
Верно или нет

пс с почтой что-то случилось Пробую восстановить


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Ноя 2021)

darling написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, скажите пожалуйста это нормально что ноги мозжат щипает  ... На введение сосудистых препаратов Актовегин церебролизин мексидол мидокалм нейромидин
> Я испугалась что такое действие


На такой коктейль, конечно будет реакция.


----------



## darling (10 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, так назначения невролога-сама ничего ни-ни
в этот период щадящие движения  иголки  мазь лучше ваша корсет-закажу ваш правильно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Ноя 2021)

Тут Вам решать.
Только щадящие движения не на время лечения, а навсегда! Пока не срастется, дай-то Бог!


----------



## darling (10 Ноя 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тут Вам решать...


уже решила
по поводу корсета и мази на электрон почту
Фёдор Петрович 🙏


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Ноя 2021)

Да, там девчата отвечают.


----------



## darling (16 Ноя 2021)

На больничном.
Сегодня вызов невролога на дом Платно.
Лечение получаю адекватное -это церебролизин актовегин мидокалм артрозан.Это всё проставила.
Сейчас капельницы с пентоксифиллином.Струйно новокаин глюконат кальция и вит В12  -уколы 10раз Капельницы 5 раз.
Также целекоксиб 200мг 1т 2 раза  от 5 до 30дней
Позже комбилипин или нейромультивит.

В остром периоде иск -нагрузки прогревания массаж. Всю меня осмотрела нажимала Сказала что зажаты сильно мышцы ягодиц.


Корсет 3-4часа лежа надевать. В больницу показаний нет.

диагноз остеохондроз поясничного отдела позвоночника Люмбоишалгия справа.Умеренно выраженный болевой синдром Обострение Радикулопатия справа L4-S1 справа.

правильный образ жизни @Доктор Ступин, очень прав. Моя малоподвижность привели к обострению. Плюс игнорирование корсета.
Так Фёдор Петрович

а сейчас лежать Горизонтальное положение до стихания симптомов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Ноя 2021)

Сколько уже Вы ограничены в жизни из-за боли? Год?


----------



## darling (18 Ноя 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сколько уже Вы ограничены в жизни из-за боли? Год?


да-год 
Первый раз получаю квалифицированную помощь а не занимаюсь самолечением. Пусть платный невролог Зато чувствую себя человеком Не так как  наши бесплатные...да и их и нет.
Лечение в копеечку. Хорошо хоть на больничном. Чувствую значительное лучшение.Даже утренняя кособокость прошла. 
Никакого больше самолечения.


----------



## darling (29 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин,
интересно почему гнусь как каучуковая девочка в цирке
а долго ходить не могу За две недели горизонтального положения атрофировалась И коктейля моего лечения  На табуретку прыгаю туда-сюда Левая отлично правой надо придерживаться На пятках носках хожу
6 дек пойду на работу Доктор-шеф совсем сник-работает один без медсестры уже полмесяца. Медсестер нет.
На улице хожу с палками.С ними комфортно. Пока так.

пс письмо отправила - корсет и мазь



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сколько уже Вы ограничены в жизни из-за боли? Год?


год -закрыто плановое отделение нейрохирургии Куда хотела бы попасть 36гор травм больница -в ней начинала работать ЕКТ
значит так надо Буду жить с листезом Он меня активирует Не такая квашня как раньше Двигаюсь Поднимаю себя за опу и иду.....и делаю Привыкаю к такому образу жизни






@Доктор Ступин, может прорвёмся т.е обойдёмся без операции
Конечно прежней жизни не будет
Какой-то новый этап в моей жизни

@Доктор Ступин, подскажите упражнения для осанки.Нуууу клонит меня вниз к земельке Опа отстаёт назад
Ужасно Как на работе ...да и вообще ходить то
Всё появилось постепенно Заметила -чуть согнулась-лучше Ещё чуть-ещё лучше  Ой не хочу Не хочу.

пс я жирная тётка Грудь и живот тянут вниз  Убрать-только резать худею стараюсь ведь легче будет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2021)

darling написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,
> интересно почему гнусь как каучуковая девочка в цирке


Потому что нестабильность.



darling написал(а):


> а долго ходить не могу


Потому что стоя позвонок сползает.



darling написал(а):


> За две недели горизонтального положения атрофировалась И коктейля моего лечения  На табуретку прыгаю туда-сюда Левая отлично правой надо придерживаться На пятках носках хожу


Значит нерв не пережат.



darling написал(а):


> 6 дек пойду на работу Доктор-шеф совсем сник-работает один без медсестры уже полмесяца. Медсестер нет.


И у нас.



darling написал(а):


> На улице хожу с палками.С ними комфортно. Пока так.


Правильно. Дополнительная опора.



darling написал(а):


> пс письмо отправила - корсет и мазь


На какую почту?



darling написал(а):


> год -закрыто плановое отделение нейрохирургии Куда хотела бы попасть 36гор травм больница -в ней начинала работать ЕКТ


Надо прививаться или переболеть.



darling написал(а):


> значит так надо Буду жить с листезом Он меня активирует Не такая квашня как раньше Двигаюсь Поднимаю себя за опу и иду.....и делаю Привыкаю к такому образу жизни


Это лучшее понимание.



darling написал(а):


>


Это не все можно.



darling написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, может прорвёмся т.е обойдёмся без операции


Скорее от Вас зависит.



darling написал(а):


> Конечно прежней жизни не будет
> Какой-то новый этап в моей жизни


Новое всегда хорошо.



darling написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, подскажите упражнения для осанки.Нуууу клонит меня вниз к земельке Опа отстаёт назад


А разве упражнения при листезе не посылал?



darling написал(а):


> Ужасно Как на работе ...да и вообще ходить то
> Всё появилось постепенно Заметила -чуть согнулась-лучше Ещё чуть-ещё лучше  Ой не хочу Не хочу.


Операция в запасе.



darling написал(а):


> пс я жирная тётка Грудь и живот тянут вниз  Убрать-только резать худею стараюсь ведь легче будет


Обязательно худеть.


----------



## darling (1 Дек 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Потому что нестабильность.


так ведь она годами была Просто обострение после поднятия тежести.Если бы раньше знала что у меня такой позвоночни к-сплошная болячка. Соломинку подстелила. Ну побаливает и ладно.У всех болит Ортофен и колючки - вперёд Когда закл рентгенолог написала...чуть оййййй как страшно было Сейчас привыкла Тем более мой доктор-эндокринолог говорит-поверь моему 50летнему опыту -у тебя всё в порядке Судит по тому как я делаю упражнения в кабинете при нём Также стараюсь ровно-неровно держать спину. Только внешний дефект беспокоит И ведь


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А разве упражнения при листезе не посылал?


Фёдор Петрович-миленький доктор Где-то распечатку потеряла Или в ящиках на работе лежит Искать надо Пожалуйста можно ещё послать


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Скорее от Вас зависит.


Сегодня не ходила на улицу -температурила Тепература спала-лешкой лежала до 39.2  была  Но сейчас активна Ходить надо Ходить -прямо стараться Оххх некому меня по спине шлёпнуть чтобы не сгибалась Грудь и живот тянут 

 заметила За 20 дней больничного ещё не так согнешься 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Обязательно худеть.


ага Ем дозированно -мало и по желанию 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Операция в запасе.


Федор Петрович мне край нужны упражнения для осанки Где взять

написала сумбурно Температура стпала Веселее стало Завтра мазки на ковид будут готовы  Полагаю что его триклятого нет 

У котейки корм кончается Как -то надо в магаз идти Доча болеет колвидом С внучкой сидят Слава Богу что  внученька сейчас здорова 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Новое всегда хорошо.


🙏 🙏 🙏  Сейчас поняла что такое без денег остаться Да ещё с болячкой. Слава Богу есть пациенты которые выручают Это дорогого стоит

Фёдор Петрович пжл ещё раз комплекс на почту 🙌   
Мазь не буду заказывать Боюсь что кашлять буду У меня ведь бр астма Да и внученька реагирует  Пользуюсь только гепариновой 
Корсет-дома сантиментра нет Я очень похудела -живот спал Возможно надо меньше
Пока пользуюсь высоким 80-100см  Неплохо Только не так как вы сказали под жиры -До лопаток достаётК животу умньшение


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Дек 2021)

darling написал(а):


> так ведь она годами была


Стабильна. 



darling написал(а):


> Просто обострение после поднятия тежести.


Стала не стабильна. 



darling написал(а):


> Если бы раньше знала что у меня такой позвоночни к-сплошная болячка. Соломинку подстелила. Ну побаливает и ладно.У всех болит Ортофен и колючки - вперёд Когда закл рентгенолог написала...чуть оййййй как страшно было Сейчас привыкла Тем более мой доктор-эндокринолог говорит-поверь моему 50летнему опыту -у тебя всё в порядке Судит по тому как я делаю упражнения в кабинете при нём Также стараюсь ровно-неровно держать спину. Только внешний дефект беспокоит И ведь


Теперь есть. Надо бороться. 



darling написал(а):


> Фёдор Петрович-миленький доктор Где-то распечатку потеряла Или в ящиках на работе лежит Искать надо Пожалуйста можно ещё послать


При листезе?



darling написал(а):


> Сегодня не ходила на улицу -температурила Тепература спала-лешкой лежала до 39.2  была  Но сейчас активна Ходить надо Ходить -прямо стараться Оххх некому меня по спине шлёпнуть чтобы не сгибалась Грудь и живот тянут
> 
> заметила За 20 дней больничного ещё не так согнешься
> 
> ...


На какую?


----------



## darling (1 Дек 2021)

я не знаю что со мной Вирус какой-то До своего невролога не могу


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> При листезе?


да -листез и что делать для осанки ...у стены часами стоять
Два корректора есть -один хороший Второй полная ерунда Но если как Вы говорите -надо спину держать тогда лямки не жмут.

ещё катаюсь по ламинату ...не знаю Опять самолечение🤔😪
хожу в обуви уличной на дорожке 10-15 устаю более Велосипед кручу на диване -тоже дозированно Но время увеличиваю
Буду бороться Жить хочется так как ранее.Конечно таки не получится НО буду стремиться. Что ж теперь делать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Дек 2021)

Куда выслать ЛФК?


----------



## darling (2 Дек 2021)

Ходила без палок Довольно-таки долго.Ничего не беспокоит.Единственное-правая нога стала как-то явно западать внутрь  Она внутрь с юности моей.
От этого все исходящие выводы-походка как у утки Стрёмно конечно Буду стараться исправлять Иначе никак
Нужен корсет который захватывает плечи идёт по спине и застегивается на животе Прям такой длинный Лямки качественные
Был у меня-та я его дурашка порезала Думала ..эээээ индюк тоже Ну странная женщина я Ой как жалею Пациентка просто по доброте отдала -заказывала на протезном заводе. Ну что теперь 

@Доктор Ступин, есть у Вас такие

простите на ноуте котейка выдрала три клавиши .Пишу сумбурно но буду стараться аккуратно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Дек 2021)

Есть. А зачем?


----------



## darling (3 Дек 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А зачем?


чтобы спину держать.
имею ввиду осанку.Плечи отведёт назад.Или я опять что-то придумываю.
Тяжеловато надо сказать прямо ходить .Это же усилие какое. Или постоянно следить за собой и вышагивать через тяготы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Дек 2021)

darling написал(а):


> чтобы спину держать.
> имею ввиду осанку.Плечи отведёт назад.Или я опять что-то придумываю.
> Тяжеловато надо сказать прямо ходить .Это же усилие какое. Или постоянно следить за собой и вышагивать через тяготы.


Так и наденьте не ДЕРЖАТЕЛЬ осанки- корсет, а НАПОМИНАТЕЛЬ правильной осанки - резиновый реклинатор.


----------



## darling (4 Дек 2021)

что за резиновый напоминатель.
Можно где-то посмотреть.Спасибо.

пс за ЛФК при листезе спасибо.На работе отчатаю несколько экземпляров. ЛФК -это то что всегда. И ещё многое что.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Дек 2021)

Реклинатор Е-240
					





					gsgortopedia.ru


----------



## darling (4 Дек 2021)

спасибо.
Как выбрать размер и куда  направить 

Размеры: S. M. L, XL, XXL
Цвет: бежевый


----------



## tankist (4 Дек 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так и наденьте не ДЕРЖАТЕЛЬ осанки- корсет, а НАПОМИНАТЕЛЬ правильной осанки - резиновый реклинатор.


Он же продается под названием "Корректор осанки", в аптеках и ортопедических салонах. Лично сам покупал.


----------



## Pleion (4 Дек 2021)

😭


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Дек 2021)

tankist написал(а):


> Он же продается под названием "Корректор осанки", в аптеках и ортопедических салонах. Лично сам покупал.


Абсолютно верно!


----------



## darling (5 Дек 2021)

у меня два корректора купленные на озоне.
Оба нормальные если плечи отведены.Вот это и есть-хороший напоминатель.

вот такой мне по нраву Не тянет Не трет Конечно за плечами постоянно нужно следить


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2021)

Возьмите веревку покрепче и так же восьмеркой затяните потуже.
Просто Вы хотите другого.
Вы хотите стабильности всего позвоночника. А не осанки правильной.


----------



## darling (6 Дек 2021)

Прививку поставила от ковид Спутник Ви. 
Сижу в реклинатор. Прихрамываю т.к растяжение связок пр.голеностопного сустава.


----------



## La murr (6 Дек 2021)

@darling, как же Вы на фоне общего недомогания и высокой температуры вакцинировались?


----------



## darling (6 Дек 2021)

Да, но температуры больше нет. Второй день.
Недомогание есть-оно пока со мной.
Старшая медсестра сказала "немедленно привиться".


----------



## горошек (6 Дек 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Прививку поставила от ковид Спутник Ви.


Легко перенесли?


----------



## darling (8 Дек 2021)

@горошек, сегодня третий день после вакцинации.
Маленькое болезненное уплотнение в месте укола. Всё остальное в относительной норме.


----------



## darling (11 Фев 2022)

Давно не писала на форуме. Читаю обязательно.

Дела мои неплохо. С работы и на работу со скандинавскими палками.
Во время работы,когда нет пациентов,в кабинете,делаю упражнения.
Была на приеме у кардиолога.ЭКГ,холтер,биохимия,ОАК -норма,кроме креатина крови(почки) и ОООО Ьу меня аказывается анемия,гемоглобин всего 80. Назначила сорбифер. Ещё верошпирон -калийсберегающий диуретик. Откорректировала гипотензивные.

Представьте ! С верошпироном и хотьбой похудела на 6кг.Отеков нет,ножки хорошие,а были как столбы. Конечно ,тяжело  носить воду.

Конкретно,беспокоят по ночам судороги,как бы сводит икроножные мышцы и бедро захватывает. Пальцы ног "веером" Больно и сон нарушен.
Кардиологу говорила,она сказала,что причин много.Будем искать.
Мой доктор-шеф назначает  кальциЙ Д3 никомед пациентам с жалобами на судороги (обычно заб-я щитовидной железы)и проходят

@Доктор Ступин,Фёдор Петрович,доброго времени Что думаете про судороги по ночам? Может резкое обезвоживание при приеме верошпирона и индапа?Понимаю,что много чего может быть,доверяю Вам.
Принимаю аспаркам -давно.Без эффекта.


----------



## горошек (11 Фев 2022)

@darling, у дочери на последних сроках беременности тоже сводило ноги по ночам. Я уже писала. Магний она принимала, сыра ела много, так что мы стали грешить на нехватку калия. Ну, так и оказалось. Ела томатную пасту по 100-150 гр в день, и судороги проходили. Ваш диуретик хоть и калий сберегающий, но все равно, хоть сколько-то да выводит его, наверное? И не знаю, сколько вы его с пищей получаете. Подумайте в этом направление. Если желудок позволяет, то лечение томатной пастой не трудное и приятное. Ну, мы ее любим. Только хорошая нужна, без соли, типа Помидорки или Кухмастер, последний вариант дешевле, а по качеству не хуже.


----------



## darling (11 Фев 2022)

горошек написал(а):


> ... Ела томатную пасту по 100-150 гр в день, и судороги проходили.


ок  "Помидорка" тоже слышала о ней. "Кухмастер " -да посмотрю сегодня.


горошек написал(а):


> Ваш диуретик хоть и калий сберегающий, но все равно, хоть сколько-то да выводит его, наверное?


Судороги начались с приемом верошпирона. Мочусь много (простите)

Кальций нужен?

Аспаркама много приняла,там же калий, магний. Может и пустышка,раз стали тревожить судороги.


----------



## горошек (11 Фев 2022)

darling написал(а):


> Судороги начались с приемом верошпирона. Мочусь много (простите)
> 
> Кальций нужен?
> 
> Аспаркама много приняла,там же калий, магний. Может и пустышка,раз стали тревожить судороги.


Ну от чего судороги точно пока не знаем. В аспаркаме форма калия и магния активная в отношении прежде всего сердца, про воздействие наостальные органы не знаю. Про кальций тоже не могу сказать. Вроде диуретики его не выводят? И не знаю, сколько вы употребляете молочки и витамина Д. Магний в целом элемент дефицитный для многих.


----------



## darling (12 Фев 2022)

горошек написал(а):


> о кальций тоже не могу сказать. Вроде диуретики его не выводят? И не знаю, сколько вы употребляете молочки и витамина Д. Магний в целом элемент дефицитный для многих.


купила Кухмастер. Ложками не ем -но делаю сок.Вкусно и люблю.
Кальция глюконат и панангин начала принимать.

Да -судороги появились с приёмом верошпирона.Плюс индап-тоже мочегонит. Принимаю под контролем АД -оно снизилось .

Кардиолог назначила дилтиазем от тахикардии. Дозировка большая 90мгх раза. Но тахи 90уд в мин так и есть. Надо искать причину.
ТТГ -в норме. А вот мой доктор поставил диагноз-нарушение гликемии натощак.  Строгость в питании нужна.А я нет-да -нет сорвусь на выпечку.

Анемия-гемоглобин 80  Начала сорбифер. 

Вот сколько соматики вылезло пока лечила свой листезик. НПВС без контроля.Да идр леки тоже.


----------



## darling (17 Фев 2022)

Ну,вот,я не понимаю!🤔

Беспокоят судороги,вероятно,от верошпирона.Дозу уменьшила до минимальной.
Почему таки сводит?
Принимаю миорелаксант и антиконвульсант,вроде бы должны расслаблять.Почему же сводит? Или противосудорожные никакой роли не играют?

Поясните ,пожалуйста,кто знает. МагнийВ6 -пачку выпила. Сейчас панагин и глюконат кальция в ходу.
Кардиолог -"причин много,надо разбираться"   А мне каждую ночь 😓
😥


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Фев 2022)

@darling, а зачем верошпирон?

А если под стопу подложить что нибудь? Стопы висят, они натягивают голень, вот и сводит.


----------



## darling (18 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А если под стопу подложить что нибудь? Стопы висят, они натягивают голень, вот и сводит.


пробовала разно.
Верошпирон как гипотензивное  и мочегонное.У меня отёки. С верошпироном похудела на 5кг.Ушла вода.Теперь с жирами надо разбираться.
Скандинавские палки-с работы и на работу-супер  
Ранее ходила медленно.Сейчас освоилась.....ажжж дух захватывает.Ветер в ушах свистит 😀

Не всегда так бывает.
Иногда медленно иду.Размеренно.Все скамеечки соберу для отдыха. Одышка или тягота не дают идти.
С одышкой разбираюсь с пиклоуметром. Совсем недавно выдох был не более 300. Сейчас 400-для меня  абструктивной хорошо.
Беспокоит правая деструктивная нога. Вальгусная стопа.С молодости стопа западала вовнутрь.Если бы знала,что будет с ней к старости!  Боль откуда растёт,часто онемение в ягодице,стопе. Мурашки и иже  с ними.
Выхода не вижу,кроме как движение и ЛФК. Обувь буду подбирать,чтобы хорошо держала голеностоп. Как солдатские,со шнуровкой А ,что? Она постоянно подворачивается. Боль ,а потом повреждение связок .Было такое.

вот на картинке справа-истинно мои ноги


----------



## La murr (18 Фев 2022)

@darling, Лариса, Вас колени не беспокоят? Болей нет?
У меня вальгуса нет, но после травмы сначала одна, а потом и вторая стопа иногда подворачиваются...
Но больше беспокоит то, что начались боли в стопах со стороны внешней косточки.
У Вас такого не приключается?


----------



## darling (18 Фев 2022)

@La murr, колени беспокоят при активных движениях- особенно спуск по лестнице.Стопа,особенно правая, всегда готова к подвороту. Боль-она то там,то здесь. Дня не было,чтобы ничего не тяготило. Правда,сидя-ничегошеньки не болит
Ходить надо осторожно,в удобной обуви.Связки слабеют с возрастом,так сказал хирург. Вот я палки не выпускаю из рук т.к боюсь подвёртывания. Выбираю ровные дороги.



горошек написал(а):


> Магний она принимала, сыра ела много, так что мы стали грешить на нехватку калия. Ну, так и оказалось. Ела томатную


Кухмастер покупаю-ем,мешаю сок.Очень вкусно. Калий,магний в панагине ем. Кальция глюконат.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Фев 2022)

@darling, с возрастом вальгусная стопа. Если слабая, то стельки.

Связки ослабевают с возрастом?
Сем семеныч,🤢 это они у меня стареть не хотят и в 5 утра каждый день молодость вспоминают.

Я то думаю, почему я каждое утро в такой позе просыпаюсь.
Оказывается нужно было в молодости камасутра не практиковать.


----------



## горошек (18 Фев 2022)

darling написал(а):


> Кухмастер покупаю-ем,мешаю сок.Очень вкусно. Калий,магний в панагине ем. Кальция глюконат.


Только соли в сок не добавляйте.


----------



## darling (18 Фев 2022)

горошек написал(а):


> Только соли в сок не добавляйте.


без соли не вкусно
я совсем чуток-крупиночки 

Почему не добавлять


----------



## горошек (18 Фев 2022)

darling написал(а):


> Почему не добавлять


Натрий антагонист калия. И вода будет задерживаться, опять отеки и лишний вес. Мы едим пасту вместо кетчупа с едой, не солим


----------



## darling (18 Фев 2022)

да можно есть без соли. На вкус -вкусная.
Смотрела топ-паст  У нас-то ничего нет кроме Помидорки и Кухмастера. Помидорка дороже но тоже качественная паста.


----------



## darling (21 Фев 2022)

Мидокалм самый действенный для меня миорелаксант.
Испробовала на в/венном введении. Расслабляет и все кривости в фигуре убирает. Жаль,что только на время,но можно поддерживать на ночь таблеткой.

Наступает весна.
А с ней и дорожная распутица. Шла на работу медленным широким шагом,с палками. Весь путь бугры и ухабины.Надо быть осторожной и выбрать путь по центральной улице,где более менее чистят.


----------



## darling (24 Фев 2022)

Всем привет!

Озадачена покупкой осенне-весенней обуви.
Правая стопа западает внутрь. Судя по зимним уггам ,в которых проходила всю зиму,ноге было удобно т.к широкая твёрдая подошва подошва ,нескользящая
Попробовала натягивать все свои сапожки,купленные в "неболючие" времена,классика,узкие,мягкие...всё надо продать или унести в церковь.
Покрутила,повертела в руках....вздохнула.Это было хорошее время,без сегодняшней тяготы.

Смотрю сапожки типа "берцы" со шнуровкой,чтобы регулировать. Подошва должна быть широкая, не более 2хсм.
Вопрос стоит о каблуке. Ортопедические сапожки рекомендуют без каблука.Или же очень устойчивый 3-4см. Хорошо укреплена пятка и по мне так и вся стопа,чтобы не заваливалась!

Всю свою жизнь ходила в мягкой,изящной, кожаной обувке,небольшой каблучок или танкетка. Смогу ли ходить почти что в армейских бутсах🤭
🤔 на толстой подошве,завалюсь где-нить 😮‍💨

Купила ортезы на голеностоп,стельки. Нуу нет,только спасёт именно такая обувь. Ходила по салону,вроде удобна,даже походка нормальной становится,без припадания.

Что делать? Что подскажете,дорогие форумчане


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Фев 2022)

Пробовать.


----------



## darling (26 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Пробовать.


Два дня ходила в мегу - пробовала Поняла что не знаю какие именно нужны мне полусапожки или полуботинки.Остановилась.


----------



## Анюша (27 Фев 2022)

darling написал(а):


> Два дня ходила в мегу - пробовала Поняла что не знаю какие именно нужны мне полусапожки или полуботинки.Остановилась.


Лариса, не в мегу надо, а в ортомед. Хотя бы померить, а потом через сайт купить. Хотя, вроде как цена одна. Просто у нас в городе нету много того, что есть в  таких же магазах в Москве. 
 Я так себе босоножки купила, и стельки. У них очень хорошая обувь, для таких как мы. Да, цена кусается, но и сносу нет.  Босоножки красивые, платформа, внутри огонь, нога отлично стоит, не западает. 4 года, и в горы, и на море, и так шлёпать, хоть в юбке мини, хоть в джинсах. Универсальная обувь. И смотрится отлично, и на ноге удобно. Главное смотри что там внутри написано, нужно Berkemann . Потому что есть наш русский аналог, я на цену клюнула один раз, и через день нОски отдала их подруге. 
Не та песня совсем.

Оставила свои босоножки, эти от Berkermann у мужа, два года назад, он в другой стране завис, из за короны, ,.. Так страдала, жарко, в кросах ноги сгорают просто. У нас в ортомеде ещё были такие же, но на левую 37 мой, а на правую 39 🙈. Одна пара, и то "левая ", продавца говорят, кто то спер нужные размеры. И я плюнула, и заказала через сайт, 1 тыс переплатила за доставку. Через две недели цену они подняли на 3 тыс. Ой как я была рада! И что по старой цене взяла, и что вообще успела такой же фасон поймать. Не могу без них. Если кроссы, то + стельки, либо эти от Berkermann . Как вот они так обувь делают, что она подходит нам?  У них и зима, и весна есть.... Но я зимой стельки их применяю. Тоже отлично. Потом ни попа, ни ноги не болят.


----------



## darling (27 Фев 2022)

@Анюша, спасибо Анечка
Да -какая-то хандра. Сходила подстриглась.За разговором со своим мастером ...а та увлеклась Так стриганула меня 😇 Внучка гладит по макушке и улыбаясь-ежик -ежик
Не комплексую. Волосы отрастут. И моя поясница помалкивает .Переключилась на вальгус и выбор обуви.


----------



## darling (28 Фев 2022)

Анюша написал(а):


> а в ортомед. Хотя бы померить, а потом через сайт купить


Есть "Ортикс"  Звонила,выбора практически нет,надо заказывать.А потом вновь примерка. Суетно ,не люблю такое.
Пришла,увидела,подошли,купила. Понимаю,что сейчас будет проблемно подобрать обувку.
Сапожки нашла у себя.Купила лет 5ть назад,когда толстухой была.Сейчас и отёки сошли,и похудела. Голеностоп держат хорошо,натянула на них ледоходы...и вперёд.

На работу шла медленно, широким шагом,следила за дыханием. Ухабины застывшие везде. Палки мне в помощь.Надо пережить это скользкое время.
Берегите себя


----------



## Анюша (28 Фев 2022)

@darling, да, я тоже так люблю, пришла и купила 😃
но обычно так не бывает, вечно с обувью проблемы. У меня ещё и подъём очень высокий, не во всё могу ногу запихать.
Похудела! Ай молодец!  А я наоборот, зима прошла не зря -) отъелась.


----------



## Elka66 (28 Фев 2022)

Скажу берцы вам в помощь,высокие кроссовки фиксировать голеностоп и разбираться дальше,парез в стопе от проблем с позвоночником или что то из аутоимунныхзаболеваний и  исключить позднюю миопатии,вспомните в роду ни у кого проблем с слабостью в ногах не было


----------



## darling (28 Фев 2022)

Анюша написал(а):


> Похудела! Ай молодец! А я наоборот, зима прошла не зря -) отъелась


во мне воды было.....оооо  Кардиолог назначила верошпирон .За неделю ушла отечность и немного жирка-всего на 5кг.Вес держу. Плюс-минус 1кг.



Elka66 написал(а):


> Скажу берцы вам в помощь,высокие кроссовки фиксировать голеностоп и


спасибо. Буду рассматривать именно такую обувь -вне зависимости от погоды. Плняла и испытала что когда голеностоп не вихляет туда-сюда -а твёрдо держится -это очень удобно и легче

Сколько себя помню -правая стопа-именно пятка  западала вовнутрь. По сношенной подошве особенно заметно. Сначала это был небольшой недостаток.Сейчас огромная проблема.К сожалению.Никто тогда не подсказал что мне нужно обратиться к ортопеду. И я особо не волновалась.

Всему своё время и место.Видимо-так. Активно решаю эту новую задачу.
Зорко наблюдаю за своими близкими. .Походка .Осанка.Поступь...



Elka66 написал(а):


> парез в стопе от проблем с позвоночником или что то из аутоимунныхзаболеваний и исключить позднюю миопатии,вспомните в роду ни у кого проблем с слабостью в ногах не было


вальгусная стопа .Ножки Х-образные .Коленки вместе-носки врозь. Образно Проблемы с позвоночником- это полная деструкция --листез -протрузии-сколиоз-остеохондроз-радикулопатия ....и пр пр пр
Слабости  в ногах ни у кого не было.
Все твёрдо стояли и стоят. Ходили и ходят.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Мар 2022)

@darling 
У меня слабость.
Или гипертонус или слабость.
Может резко поменяться состояние.


----------



## darling (1 Мар 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Может резко поменяться состояние.


Что это значит такое состояние

У меня правая вальгусная слабее левой. В ЛФК попросила счеты-катаю под столом после приема.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Мар 2022)

Счёты, это хорошо.
Слабость потому, что спастика.
Но это у меня.


----------



## darling (10 Мар 2022)

Доктор болеет. Я на приеме у участкового врача. Медсестра фельдшера на приеме упала в обморок. В неврологию увезли .
Не надо мне денег за участковость-ковид-неотложку .... Дверь кабинета не закрывается.Входят без бахил и масок В верхней одежде. Пациенты совершенно неорганизованы. К такой работе привыкать надо.
Ценю свою с узким специалистом. Мдаа когда начинаю роптать -нужно вспомнить этот пчелиный рой пациентов.

пс тут побегать надо по всей поликлинике.Унести-принести карты....ВК....подписи и проч. На месте не сижу. В корсете легче бегать.И жду с нетерпением своего доктора.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2022)

darling написал(а):


> Доктор болеет. Я на приеме у участкового врача. Медсестра фельдшера на приеме упала в обморок. В неврологию увезли .
> Не надо мне денег за участковость-ковид-неотложку .... Дверь кабинета не закрывается.Входят без бахил и масок В верхней одежде. Пациенты совершенно неорганизованы. К такой работе привыкать надо.
> Ценю свою с узким специалистом. Мдаа когда начинаю роптать -нужно вспомнить этот пчелиный рой пациентов.
> 
> пс тут побегать надо по всей поликлинике.Унести-принести карты....ВК....подписи и проч. На месте не сижу. В корсете легче бегать.И жду с нетерпением своего доктора.


Вот! Еще и доктору так скажите!


----------



## darling (11 Мар 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот! Еще и доктору так скажите


в понедельник выходит.Слава Богу. Сегодня вообще было что-то.....
Обязательно скажу. Ещё -пусть он работает долго-долго.Уйти так вместе.
 Отвечаю на тесты НМО.Набираю баллы. Пригодится.


----------



## darling (22 Мар 2022)

Что может помочь в моём случае: тягота в пояснице,разлитое чувство,неимоверно тянет наклониться вниз. Идти легче,стоять на одном месте тяжело. Только сидя и лёжа мне хорошо. Жизнь-то ведь не кончается. Через два месяца -сертификация. Вместе с моим доктором.

-хороший корсет
-ЛФК
-правильный образ жизни
-может быть коррегирующее бельё?
-лекарственная терапия.Какая?

Оперативное лечение исключено. Да и сейчас уже, наверное,не нужно.
@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович,пожалуйста,посоветуйте.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Мар 2022)

darling написал(а):


> Что может помочь в моём случае: тягота в пояснице,разлитое чувство,неимоверно тянет наклониться вниз. Идти легче,стоять на одном месте тяжело. Только сидя и лёжа мне хорошо. Жизнь-то ведь не кончается. Через два месяца -сертификация. Вместе с моим доктором.
> 
> -хороший корсет
> -ЛФК
> ...


Вот это. 



darling написал(а):


> Оперативное лечение исключено. Да и сейчас уже, наверное,не нужно.


Нужно.


----------



## darling (23 Мар 2022)

Добавили электронную выписку льготных рецептов.Много компьютерной работы. Так что за осанкой только и поглядываю.Вновь убрала клавиатуру под локти на стол. В выдвижной досочке удобно,но чувствую второй подбородок до груди достаёт😁На правой кисти мозольку натёрла от двигания мышкой.
Сидушка на стуле-всё просиделась. Надо новую покупать.

пс гололёд сильнейший,но таки зашла в парк перед работой.Маленький кружок неспешно прошла.Все дорожки ведут к поликлинике.Рааз и на работе Никто из сотрудников сзади не комментирует мою хотьбу с палками. Хотя-мне всё равно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2022)

Со шведскими палками или в локтевыми костылями?


----------



## darling (23 Мар 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Со шведскими палками или в локтевыми костылями?


😀 🙌
шутить изволите Фёдор Петрович 
Хожу с палками шустро. Вот без палок тянет к земельке. Скандинавская хотьба-в ходу. Мой дохтор говорит что грудь большая тянет вниз. Про смещение не верит.Грит с его 50летним стажем ...ну знаем его песенку. Лишь бы работала- и пальчиками на компе- и с карточками туда-сюда Пациентов успокоить и пояснить им громко четко всё что нужно 😇


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2022)

darling написал(а):


> Хожу с палками шустро. Вот без палок тянет к земельке.


А надо с локтями костылями, так как у шведских палок нет опорной функции для вертикальной нагрузки!


----------



## darling (24 Мар 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> алок нет опорной функции д


у меня палки для скандинавской хотьбы. Это и есть-шведские.
Простите,Фёдор Петрович!
думала,что это палки-ходунки ,после травм. Типа костылики🤔Вот я невежда.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2022)

darling написал(а):


> у меня палки для скандинавской хотьбы. Это и есть-шведские.
> Простите,Фёдор Петрович!
> думала,что это палки-ходунки ,после травм. Типа костылики🤔Вот я невежда.


Именно про костылики и пишу!


> А надо с локтями костылями, так как у шведских палок нет опорной функции для вертикальной нагрузки!


----------



## darling (24 Мар 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Именно про костылики и пишу!


так какие это костылики-вопрос
елы палы. Не понимаю Фёдор Петрович-можно картинку

Ещё мне нужен грудо-поясничный корсет Или бандаж Или реклинатор.....их много разных Такой чтобы захватывал плечи и поясницу. У меня есть такой Подарила пациенка.Но размер большой.Я  в нем утопаю.Но чувствуется облегчение явное. И цены разные Нужен качественный .Не с Озона-которые выкинула.Все липучки отклеились.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2022)

darling написал(а):


> Ещё мне нужен грудо-поясничный корсет Или бандаж Или реклинатор.....их много разных Такой чтобы захватывал плечи и поясницу...







Какая у Вас талия?


----------



## darling (24 Мар 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> талия?


105см   Мне нужно чтобы плечи захватывались Оттягивали назад и ребра жесткости шли по спине Есть такие

спасибо за картинки с палками. С такими не смогу ходить-это факт.Хотя можно попробовать. Что они дают.У нас никого не видела с такими.

примерно такой.Хотелось бы чтобы больше на поясницу натягивался Где листез у меня


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2022)

darling написал(а):


> спасибо за картинки с палками. С такими не смогу ходить-это факт.Хотя можно попробовать. Что они дают...


Они дают разгрузку от вертикальной нагрузки, которая и дает Вам боль.
А лыжные не дают!



darling написал(а):


> примерно такой.Хотелось бы чтобы больше на поясницу натягивался Где листез у меня


Вот от листеза я и прислал - это обязательно, а грудной по желанию.


----------



## darling (24 Мар 2022)

Он хорошо держит поясницу-это видно. Меня всё равно будет клонить вниз.Или нет. Можно и грудной посмотреть.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А лыжные не дают!


обязательно погуглю про эти палки-костылики.
Да-вертикальное положение мне некомфортно.То тянет в одной ягодице-то в другой.А невролог говорит что это ишиас и радикулопатия. Про листез даже не упоминает.

Фёдор Петрович спасибо за участие. Завтра всё просмотрю и отвечу. У нас 20.30час Пора ко сну готовиться. А то вновь бессонная ночь будет если засижусь у копма.


----------



## darling (4 Апр 2022)

Всем привет!
Гололёд ....гололёд.Всю ночь дождик шел. На работу приехала на такси.
Нашла корсет на сайте доктора Ступина.Закажу с получки.
 Все снизила на 5кг.Сухофрукты в ходу. Жизнь продолжается. Активно  дружу со скандинавскими палками.
Вчера сама меняла лампочки на натяжном потолке.Ранее не рисковала.
В течение дня 5-10мин физическая разминка обязательна.


Трещат коленные суставы,побаливают.Даже вся моя мощная терапия от листеза не утихомирит их. Буду ставить кеналог или дипроспан(самое дешевое) в оба колена.
Наша ревматологи ставят типа:рипарт,армавискон,гиалуром....сотрудница укололась-так без эффекта.

Всем доброго здравия

пс по прежнему периодически немеет,можжит,мурашит ...от верха правой ягодицы до пальчиков правой стопы. Двигаюсь,отдыхаю-отходит. Теперь с этим жить Кардиолог сказала-2 раза в год церебролизин 5,0в/м. Остальные соссудистые по желанию и карману.


----------



## darling (6 Апр 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А лыжные не дают!


Приобрела такие палки. Это ужасно-как инвалидка.Надо привыкнуть,да и гололёд сейчас. Пока не буду с такими палками ходить.
Только мои обычные -скандинавские. С ними хорошо шагаю и спину держу.Если немеет правая нога,отдохну и дальше иду. Потом по ней тепло разливается.Очень приятно.

@Доктор Ступин,Фёдор Петрович,провести или нет курс комбилипена,никотиновой кислоты? Не помешает и пользы нет.Так ведь?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Апр 2022)

Польза есть. Нерв-то страдает.


----------



## darling (11 Апр 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Польза есть. Нерв-то страдает.


комбилипен,никотиновая кислота,мексидол -начала курс.Пусть нерв подлечится. И ведёт себя хорошо😇


----------



## darling (18 Апр 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Польза есть. Нерв-то страдает.


Начала курс аксамона.Тот же нейромидин,только дешевле.
Живу по прежнему. Немного таблеток-много ЛФК . Вес 76кг-полгода назад был 82.Неплохо.
Появилась такая закономерность:то всё хорошо-распрекрасно.То шалит правая нога-от ягодицы до стопы. Немеет,"мурашит" и проч.  Нет стабильности,а хотелось бы.


----------



## darling (22 Апр 2022)

Решила прокапаться.Полгода прошло после обострения. Невролог советовала 2р в год повторять лечение.

Целебрекс в/в капельно
Глюконат кальция 5.0+новокаин 0.5% 5.0 +вит В12 2.0  в/венно струйно. Всё №10

Погодка хороша,всё высохло,с палками ходить-одно удовольствие. Правда,пыли много,но это пустяк.
Тяготу в области поясницы стараюсь не замечать. Правильный образ жизни-как памятка в голове.


----------



## darling (22 Июл 2022)

22 апреля лечилась медикаментозно.
Сегодня 22 июля - вновь начала лечение. Не хватило даже на полгода. Пробую ходить без палок.С работы и на работу. Делаю остановки по надобности.То тянет,то нога немеет.Оххх!  Вальгусная стопа "шалит".Листез? Просто тянет поясницу,отдавая в ягодицы.Тем не менее хожу.Умеренно быстрым шагом легче.Иногда корсет. А так рюкзачек  и спортивная одежда..
Повторюсь,что движение без фанатизма моё всё!
Сокрушаюсь,что не могу похудеть 80кг  +-2кг Тяжело! При росте 158см.
Настроение в целом ровное. Внучка гостит с пятницы по субботу. Она моя отрада.

Всем душевного мира,терпения,позитива .Всё будет хорошо.Или уже хорошо?

26 мая 2020 года пришла на форум с обострением.Почти 2.5года идёт круговерть с моей болячкой.Успокаивает то,что почти у всех моих сотрудниц что-нибудь да болит.Нет здоровых. Ещё хуже бывает.Так что...двигаемся,дорогие форумчане 😇


----------



## darling (22 Авг 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Польза есть. Нерв-то страдает.


Фёдор Петрович, доброго Вам здравия!
И вновь обрадаюсь по поводу медикаментозного лечения.Прошло полгода после предыдущего. Хочу согласовать с Вами.
Невролог назначила
-целекоксиб 1тх2раза  5-30дн
-мидокалм 150х3раза до 20дней
-пентоксифиллин 400мгх2 раза
-нейромидин 5мг 1,0в/м № 10 (затем в табл до 30дней)
-СА глюконат 10% 10,0+новокаин 0,5% 5.0+вит В12 1.0 в/в струйно №10

Фёдор Петрович,посмотрите,пожалуйста.Как? Может что-то добавить? Или убрать?
Ваше мнение важно.


----------



## darling (14 Окт 2022)

Всем привет! 
Прошло эннн...ное количество лет после постановки моих диагнозов позвоночника.
Листезы,деструкции,ишиасы,люмбаго,радикулопатии и иже с ними всякая разная...
Временами хотелось бросить всё консервативное лечение и отправиться на операцию.Но что-то держало,скорей всего моя лень и нерадивость.Даже направление дали к нейрохирургу в Екатеринбург. А у меня случился отёк Квинке и опять никуда не поехала.

Пой сей день лечусь консервативно.Болей практически нет.Есть какая-то разлитая тягота-то в одном месте,то в другом. Огорчает моя осанка и походка,всё склоняюсь ниже.Хожу как птица готовящаяся к взлёту,чем быстрее тем лучше.
Перепробовала всю фармакотерапию -нпвс,гкс,анальгетики,спазмолитики,миорелаксанты,антидепрессанты,конвульсанты...Сейчас лечусь как при сахарном диабете-полинейропатию. Вот.
Активно аппликаторы Кузнецова,палки для скандинавской хотьбы,ванны по утрам,посильная ЛФК ,корсет. Иногда очень легко,а временами хоть плачь-все скамейки мои.
С тех,больных времен похудела на 5 кг.Вес удерживаю. Не волнует висящая кожа на лице,радует что коленки перестали трещать и легче держать плечи развернутыми.

Что будет завтра -не знаю.Живу здесь и сейчас. Помню и слёзы капают ,когда внучка сказала :"бабуля,ты придёшь на день пожилого человека? Я буду выступать. Как же ты поднимешься на 3ий этаж?"  Приду! И пришла. Буду жить,буду двигаться,не унывать...столько-сколько получится.

Спасибо, дорогие форумчане! Благодарна докторам!
Фёдору Петровичу особенно🙏


----------



## darling (13 Дек 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, волнуюсь - пришли ли деньги за корсет на указанный номер телефона.


----------



## darling (16 Дек 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, урааа посылка с корсетом в Екатеринбурге

И ещё - с западающей стопой вовнутрь, хожу к ортопеду.Решают об операции.Где и кто и как оперировать.У нас же маленький городок и не такие спецы как в меге.



Есть снимки стопы - господи как их выслать Вам чтобы посмотреть и сказать.
Завтра если дочь придёт попрошу у неё.

Вот примерно так-только немного получше и правая стопа.
Левая с плоскостопием -но ровные хорошие пальцы.Опора твёрдая . У  больной всё вихляет и слабость. С детства западала внутрь.

Фёдор Петрович -оперативно ведь можно исправить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Дек 2022)

Оперативно можно.
Лет сколько?


----------



## darling (17 Дек 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, 61 год. Ортопеды смотрят Решают как это сделать Говорят обычно стопа уходит наружу - у меня внутрь Врач будет советоваться с коллегами-во вторник на приём. Возможно в Екатеринбург отправят - раз у нас в Первоуральске не справятся.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Дек 2022)

@darling , Вы молодцом. Я в 51 год рассыпалась совсем.


----------



## горошек (17 Дек 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @darling , Вы молодцом. Я в 51 год рассыпалась совсем.


Так в этом нет вашей вины. Вы тоже молодцом!


----------



## darling (17 Дек 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович - корсет супер. Отлично Благодарю Вас Подошёл очень хорошо Липучки устойчивые и широкие - не то что в аптечных. Держат огггооо как. По высоте 20см -мне в самую точку. 

Буду ещё обязательно смотреть Вашу продукцию.  🙏



Kaprikon написал(а):


> ом. Я в 51 год рассыпалась совсем.


Жить-то хочется и ходить обязательно. Внучка постоянно заглядывает в глаза и говорит бабуленька ведь мы пойдём с тобой в парк. Я смахиваю слезу и отвечаю - ещё как пойдём и не только в парк.

@Доктор Ступин, ещё и книжечка в подарок о скелетно-мышечных болях в спине.
Цель и желание встретить такого доктора как Ступин- у нас в Первоуральске ....надеюсь что есть и не придётся ехать в Екатеринбург.


----------



## darling (18 Дек 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович доброго времени 
 Мне нужны ортопедические стельки при плоскостопии И при моей деформированной стопе справа.Ваша продукция.
Что скажете посоветуете.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2022)

Ответ в личке.


----------



## darling (19 Дек 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ответ в личке.


видела -ответила спасибо @Доктор Ступин,


----------



## darling (31 Дек 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович-это КТ от 24 декабря 2022года-свежее
Вопрос-жить-ходить буду при правильном образе жизни
Сделали операцию по исправлению пальцев вальгусной стопы.Отпустили домой Хожу в сапожке Бурука.Ортопеды сказали что танцевать буду-пальчики ровные стали как на здоровой ноге. Ну не знаю-но верю что будет легче.
Корсет НОРМА мне по размеру и по душе.
Позже буду заказывать стельки.



darling написал(а):


> это КТ от 24 декабря 2022года-свежее


Межпозвонковый остеохондроз
Спондилёз
Спондилоартроз поясничного отдела позвоночника
Дискоостеофитический комплекс в сегменте L1-2
Антелистез 1 степени тел L4-5
Симметричное выбухание дисков в сегментах L1-4
Медианные протрузии дисков L4-S1

Такой изнахраченный позвоночник Знала бы так с молодости всё берегла
Мне 61 год - хочется ходить - двигаться Ещё и поработать.Т.к душевно полна сил и энергии.А вот физическое состояние  ....оххх
Сейчас на больничном-когда-то вняла совету @Доктор Ступин, - пока работаю надо что-то делать. Ну вот хоть стопу выправила.


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (31 Дек 2022)

darling написал(а):


> Такой изнахраченный позвоночник Знала бы так с молодости всё берегла
> Мне 61 год - хочется ходить - двигаться Ещё и поработать.Т.к душевно полна сил и энергии.А вот физическое состояние  ....оххх


Может все же операцию?


----------



## darling (31 Дек 2022)

@Ирина Хомутенко, нет.Я уже привыкла так жить-на консервативном лечении-ЛФК-корсеты-блокады.Бассейн откроют скоро рядом с домом.  С@Ирина Хомутенко, сейчас у меня есть куда обратиться за адекватным обезболиванием.Не буду мыкаться по неврологам.Ничего не болит когда прямая осанка-но её трудно держать-при желании можно и нужно.

@Ирина Хомутенко, как у тебя дела-настрой


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (31 Дек 2022)

darling написал(а):


> @Ирина Хомутенко, как у тебя дела-настрой


Да,я умудрилась заболеть вроде ОРВИ или грипп,лежу с температурой,горло ,насморк.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Янв 2023)

Напомните после шестого января посмотреть диск.
По описанию - как и положено в 61.


----------



## darling (2 Янв 2023)

@Доктор Ступин, обязательно поставлю диск
как и положено в 61 год- Ну вот так и буду жить потихоньку.Бережно относясь к себе.Надо вызвонить невролога-нашла - это на самом деле хороший доктор.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Янв 2023)

Вот и хорошо!


----------



## darling (4 Янв 2023)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович -вот что удалось загрузить и моя нога-ступня после операции в сапожке. Ножка хорошая-чистая.Это на фотке как синяки. Теперь цель-приобрести хорошие стельки.


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (4 Янв 2023)

darling написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович -вот что удалось загрузить...


У вас до сих пор на пленке дают ?


----------



## darling (5 Янв 2023)

Ирина Хомутенко написал(а):


> ... до сих пор на пленке дают ?


Да. И на диске.


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (5 Янв 2023)

@darling, у нас только диски.


----------



## darling (5 Янв 2023)

@Ирина Хомутенко, я с диском-то не могу разобраться Хорошо что снимок есть-нога пройдёт неврологу буду звонить Умный дядька-сразу всё конкретно говорит....и правду-что придётся с этим жить.Когда-то свою знакомую к нему водила.Потом он уехал в Москву.Сейчас опять у нас в первике живёт и работает.К нему на блокады если что.Мне делает одна- не нравится.
Помню=давно -у меня была шипига-а я в процедурке-стоять не могла-хоть кричи-этот невролог Сергей прямо в пятку- больное место уколол дипроспан и всё на игле прошло. Тогда дипроспан 200р стоил-сейчас 900


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (5 Янв 2023)

darling написал(а):


> ... Хорошо что снимок есть-нога пройдёт неврологу буду звонить Умный дядька-сразу всё конкретно говорит....и правду-что придётся с этим жить.Когда-то свою знакомую к нему водила.Потом он уехал в Москву.Сейчас опять у нас в первике живёт и работает.К нему на блокады если что.Мне делает одна- не нравится.
> Помню=давно -у меня была шипига-а я в процедурке-стоять не могла-хоть кричи-этот невролог Сергей прямо в пятку- больное место уколол дипроспан и всё на игле прошло. Тогда дипроспан 200р стоил-сейчас 900


А мне нравится как делает блокады,реаниматолог заведующий, всегда парень меня выручает.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Янв 2023)

@darling ,так держать!
С наступающим рождеством!

К внучке пойдете на 8 марта.


----------



## darling (5 Янв 2023)

Девочки и Вас с наступающим Рождеством Раньше всегда в церковь на ночную службу ходила Когда поясница заболела-перестала

Внучка и сейчас у меня с ночевой Завтра дочка работает. Мне завтра на перевязку.На такси поеду туда и обратно.Я бы и сама перевязала-но врачи же должны посмотреть ногу-швы...
Я то в башмаке никуда не выхожу - боюсь упасть.


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (5 Янв 2023)

А я не сняла ещё швы, наверное 9 поеду , не хочется вылазить погода бррр


----------



## darling (Пятница в 04:33)

Ирина Хомутенко написал(а):


> А я не сняла ещё швы, наверное 9 поеду , не хочется вылазить погода бррр


Ирина-что за операция у тебя была



Ирина Хомутенко написал(а):


> А мне нравится как делает блокады,реаниматолог заведующий, всегда парень меня выручает.


Ирина с каким леком блокады
Куда колет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (Пятница в 05:17)

Можно по Вам медицинскую книжку писать.
Все, что обсуждали раньше – есть.
Решили справиться без операции – это хорошее решение. Главное, чтобы здоровья хватило!


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (Пятница в 12:29)

darling написал(а):


> Ирина-что за операция у тебя была
> .. с каким леком блокады
> Куда колет


Тпф, установка Кейджа,  колол смесь гармоны, обезбаливание, дипроспан тоже.


----------



## darling (Пятница в 17:19)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Решили справиться без операции – это хорошее решение. Главное, чтобы здоровья хватило!


ой спасибо Буду стараться жить правильно во всем. Физически и эмоционально. Слушать себя и не перегружать ничем. Подумаю выходить ли на работу. Слишком много эмоций-в том числе негативных. Лучше дома-в тишине и мире-с книгой и прогулками-домашним бытом и уютом. Внучка в школу идёт.


----------

